# The Hive



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2013)

"You may enter now"

The swallow faced attendant was more scarecrow than man, his limbs were overly long and slender, and his dry straw-like hair only seemed to emphasize the skeletal gauntness of his face rather than hide it.

The six of you enter the Lord Govonor's mansion, that is to say the Lord Govoneor's sparsely furnished 2 room wooden shack. However this was The Pitts, level 194 of The Hive. A place so destitute and without hope even the land produced nothing but sand and clay. Most residents lived in mud huts and were lucky to eat once a week. Because the land was so barren there were no exports and thus no economy. No trade and no economy meant anyone unlucky enough to be born on levels 190-194 was likely to die young and leave a pitiful corpse.

"Silver, Kiel, Gas, Robert, Erin, Takime." The Lord Govenor intoned, nodding to each man in turn. "For the 5th year running our request for imperial aid has been accepted but yet no supplies have come. It is clear to me now that we will not survive this cold cycle, and I fear it is just as the higher ranking levels have intended it." The shriveled silver bush of a man sighed. "I have discussed the matter with the other Lord Governors of the layers which make up the destitution zone and we are all in agreement. You are the best we have to offer. You can not be allowed to die miserable and hungry like the rest of us, you still have a future ahead of you. " He reaches into his filthy toga

"Take theses symbols of office. I have collected them for this occasion, they will allow you to open The Door and grant you access into level 189. What you do from there is up to you."


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

"_Hrm. Understood._" A redhaired man shuffles forth, his green eyes darting at the trinkets the Governor held out to him and his compatriots.

"Worry not, Lord Governor. Help is on the way. _I swear it_. On the name of Gas Bill, these late payments will be collected." He reaches into the pocket of his plain and tattered trenchcoat, withdrawing a pair of Cool Shades.

"They're overdue."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrm. Understood._" A redhaired man shuffles forth, his green eyes darting at the trinkets the Governor held out to him and his compatriots.
> 
> "Worry not, Lord Governor. Help is on the way. _I swear it_. On the name of Gas Bill, these late payments will be collected." He reaches into the pocket of his plain and tattered trenchcoat, withdrawing a pair of Cool Shades.
> 
> "They're overdue."



"Guffaw Guffaw, yes one other thing" the Lord Governor reaches under his weatherworn desk and hits something, there is a light chiming in the air. A small child of no more than 12 emerges from the other room. "This little urchin is Munji. He ran with Kaki's band of mauraders until I bought him. He has been to nearly every level and should provide you with essential information."

Munji is a monkey Zue, he stands four feet tall and his deceptively slender frame belies his simian strength. He wears canvas shorts, a short green vest, and a black eye patch/bandana over his right eye. "Right right so I'm supposed ta elp you wankas climb de hive, but I'll tell you wot if you tink I'm gonna fight for you bloody swolls you got anotha thing coming you do I'll tell you wot."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

A young man stands among a group of 6 chosen he body covered in so many rags you cannot see his true appearance, but he was always considered the worst of the worst even here yet still survives somehow.
"..."
He calmly picks up the symbol's of the office and turns to the Lord
"Why me?"
His voice is very dry and ragged


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 30, 2013)

A whitehaired man with a skin that looked like to never had take  a sunbath stand near to the wall. He  said in a low tone "Understood" while his black eyes was looking to the nothingness.

The man walked a bit near to Govenor to take the school office and then walked away.

While walked away,the man named Kiel said to Lord Govenor "Perhaps we can help make not just us who will survive this cold cycle"

Things become interesting from now on


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A young man stands among a group of 6 chosen he body covered in so many rags you cannot see his true appearance, but he was always considered the worst of the worst even here yet still survives somehow.
> "..."
> He calmly picks up the symbol's of the office and turns to the Lord
> "Why me?"
> His voice is very dry and ragged



The Lord Governor sighs. "Why you?" He stands to his full height, barely 3 feet. He takes shorts steps to the window and stares out silently."Tell me. When you look out their what do you see? Sand? Clay? Scrubs? Rocks? I will tell you what I see. I see pain. I see misery. I see hopelessness. I see the bright future of every every child who born and know that 9 of every 10 will be snuffed out before they ever have a chance to truly shine. So why you? Simple. There is no one else."


lokoxDZz said:


> While walked away,the man named Kiel said to Lord Govenor "Perhaps we can help make not just us who will survive this cold cycle"



"We can only hope such a sentiment can be proven true"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Governor sighs. "Why you?" He stands to his full height, barely 3 feet. He takes shorts steps to the window and stares out silently."Tell me. When you look out their what do you see? Sand? Clay? Scrubs? Rocks? I will tell you what I see. I see pain. I see misery. I see hopelessness. I see the bright future of every every child who born and know that 9 of every 10 will be snuffed out before they ever have a chance to truly shine. So why you? Simple. There is no one else."



"I see... I'll go then."

Takime slowly walks over to the guide Munji and stops next to him
"..."
Despite being born in such a place he seems to tower over the monkey man to the point he covers him in a shadow though that could just be the many rags.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 30, 2013)

Growing tired of small talk, the once silent blonde draped in an attire reminiscent of the Wild West speaks "Bad puns aside, I need something to kill time; _anything _is better than freezing to death here"


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Growing tired of small talk, the once silent blonde draped in an attire reminiscent of the Wild West speaks "Bad puns aside, I need something to kill time; _anything _is better than freezing to death here"



Gas Bill reaches into his trenchcoat again, prompted by the offhand comment.

"Here." Held out in his palm is a silver flask, cunningly worked

"It'll warm you up."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 30, 2013)

"I really don't know how this will go,some people here are very unique" Thought Kiel while he was walking and said when reached the wall to sit "So when we will be free to go?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill reaches into his trenchcoat again, prompted by the offhand comment.
> 
> "Here." Held out in his palm is a silver flask, cunningly worked
> 
> "It'll warm you up."


The man slightly raises his head towards the blonde
"I wouldn't... *cough*"


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The man slightly raises his head towards the blonde
> "I wouldn't... *cough*"



The redhead quirks an eyebrow from behind his sunglasses, turning towards the one who interrupted him.

"What? Are you afraid of putting hair on that scrawny chest of yours?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The redhead quirks an eyebrow from behind his sunglasses, turning towards the one who interrupted him.
> 
> "What? Are you afraid of putting hair on that scrawny chest of yours?"



The only reply is silence to the man's words.


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Gas Bill took a swig, satisfied


----------



## Sablés (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill reaches into his trenchcoat again, prompted by the offhand comment.
> 
> "Here." Held out in his palm is a silver flask, cunningly worked
> 
> "It'll warm you up."



"If you're done, I'll pass on the offer" The blonde tips his hat revealing clear, unnatural emerald eyes along with a provoking grin.

"Besides, you may need that later, I hear cold feet is common in your type."


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "If you're done, I'll pass on the offer" The blonde tips his hat revealing clear, unnatural emerald eyes along with a provoking grin.
> 
> "Besides, you may need that later, I hear cold feet is common in your type."



The redhead lowers his sunglasses, matching the blondes stare with an unflinching gaze of his own.

"No need to worry about running out. I just checked the meter this morning."


----------



## Sablés (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The redhead lowers his sunglasses, matching the blondes stare with an unflinching gaze of his own.
> 
> "No need to worry about running out. I just checked the meter this morning."



Left with no room for response, the Poncho-clad boy mutters a simple "hmph" and reverts to his silent state.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

One of the six stand up. He's tall with silver hair (hence the name), has no shirt, pants that are black, and blue marks can be seen on him all while donning a determined smirk says

"I will put forth my all and become successful."

He then puts the symbol in his left pocket whilst looking at the others.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

Silver then goes up to both Takime and Gas and says

"Ladies ladies, no need to fight over the make up". He then begins laughing to himself due to the fact that he finds himself a genius with humor.


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

GB stares at the oddly haired child in front of him, his shades returned to the pocket from whence they came.

"...Takime, if I may. I happen to have a suggestion."


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

As calm as ever Silver turns away. But still curious about this suggestion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> GB stares at the oddly haired child in front of him, his shades returned to the pocket from whence they came.
> 
> "...Takime, if I may. I happen to have a suggestion."


There is an oppressive silence, but in the sense that it feels like Takime is listening
"..."


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is an oppressive silence, but in the sense that it feels like Takime is listening
> "..."


"This drink is excellent. Have some, and if we do not share any more with the others, there should be plenty left afterwards. Correct?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "This drink is excellent. Have some, and if we do not share any more with the others, there should be plenty left afterwards. Correct?"



Takime slowly walks over to the red haired man and a small youthful hand not belying his apparent size pops out of the rags held out for the flask.
"..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Kiel looking at the odd situation and raised thinking "this people will make this thing very unusual"

Then Kiel proceed to look at each one that took the symbol office and thought "them will be enemy or allies in the future?" and proceed to make a weird smile


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Originally silver thought nothing of GB and Takime. Originally. Now he sees a potential partnership that could be dangerous. He has every intention of keeping that in check. And he's confident with his charismatic personality that he can do it.

He begins by saying to the duo 

"No hard feelings?" while reaching out his hand for a handshake.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

"This guy is something else, well not like it is a bad strategy per se" Aeron silently referring to Gas' audacious and more importantly, _not very subtle_ attempt at an exclusive alliance with rags. "Still, he's being reckless - even the most radiant flowers have their thorns" the blonde thought grimly while gazing at Takemi.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly walks over to the red haired man and a small youthful hand not belying his apparent size pops out of the rags held out for the flask.
> "..."



Gas Bill places the flask in his hand. Then, with his other hand, withdraws a pair of Cool Shades and lays them down on top of it.

"Consider that a gift."



> Originally silver thought nothing of GB and Takime. Originally. Now he sees a potential partnership that could be dangerous. He has every intention of keeping that in check. And he's confident with his charismatic personality that he can do it.
> 
> He begins by saying to the duo
> 
> "No hard feelings?" while reaching out his hand for a handshake.



Gas Bill notices the weird kid approach, his hand outstretched.

The redhead inclines his head towards the fellow, "None at all." He replies, pressing yet another pair of Cool Shades into his open palm.

"Plenty more where that came from."



> "This guy is something else, well not like it is a bad strategy per se" Aeron silently referring to Gas' audacious and more importantly, not very subtle attempt at an exclusive alliance with rags. "Still, he's being reckless - even the most radiant flowers have their thorns" the blonde thought grimly while gazing at Takemi.



Overhearing the audible monologing, Gas Bill walked up to Aeron, waving around yet another pair of Cool Shades.

"No need to get jealous, there's enough to go around." He holds out the token to the demi-human, presenting it as the gift that it was.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill places the flask in his hand. Then, with his other hand, withdraws a pair of Cool Shades and lays them down on top of it.
> 
> "Consider that a gift."



"Thank you."
The bundle of rags walks over to Munji 
"Would you take this gift in my place?"
offering the gift he received seconds ago like a bad fruitcake


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

So Kiel raise his head and speak "So what are you going to make a alliance?" saying with his white hair covering one of his eyes.

"What all of you are seeking now that we have acess to this new level" Try Kiel searching for some dialogue with some difficult.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

> Gas Bill notices the weird kid approach, his hand outstretched.
> 
> The redhead inclines his head towards the fellow, "None at all." He replies, pressing yet another pair of Cool Shades into his open palm.
> 
> "Plenty more where that came from."



As he touches gb`s hand he `feels` not much out of the ordinary. But that only makes him feel better. But only to that extent. He's still going to give a watchful eye. But it is not exclusive to GB.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> So Kiel raise his head and speak "So what are you going to make a alliance?" saying with his white hair covering one of his eyes.
> 
> "What all of you are seeking now that we have acess to this new level" Try Kiel searching for some dialogue with some difficult.



Bill turned towards Kiel where he spoke, another pair of sunglasses in hand.

"Well, my friend, you could say that when I get there, I plan to..." He bows his head, placing the held shades on smoothly, stylishly, "_Fire it up_."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver then puts on the bitchin` shades. 

*[Silver intensifies]*


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Overhearing the audible monologing, Gas Bill walked up to Aeron, waving around yet another pair of Cool Shades.
> 
> "No need to get jealous, there's enough to go around." He holds out the token to the demi-human, presenting it as the gift that it was.



"I appreciate the generosity but I'll have to decline the offer... for now anyway" Aeron turns down GB's token of 'friendship' "Nothing personal of course but you must understand how difficult it is to trust someone I've just met. You certainly talk a good game but I prize actions above all else - If you desire my companionship then prove your worth in the field like the rest of us and I'm not talking about skill . The boss handpicked us personally so I'm aware  you're plenty capable, we may be able to help each other once we get more acquainted . " With that Aeron walks away from Gas and proceeds to lean on the wall with his hat overshadowing his facial expression.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> So Kiel raise his head and speak "So what are you going to make a alliance?" saying with his white hair covering one of his eyes.
> 
> "What all of you are seeking now that we have acess to this new level" Try Kiel searching for some dialogue with some difficult.



As Silver put on the bitchin` shades he hears Kiel speaking.  He then attempts to interject saying 


The only alliance we should have is among the lot of ourselves


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> As Silver put on the bitchin` shades he hears Kiel speaking.  He then attempts to interject saying
> 
> 
> The only alliance we should have is among the lot of ourselves



Kiel speak and sudenly hear that guy called Silver speaking,after listening to what he says 
Kiel says looking  at Silver "We look like wolfs,if we need we may need to build a alliance,but seems like most of people here will look this new level alone,both ideas are good afterall is just the beginning"




TehChron said:


> Bill turned towards Kiel where he spoke, another pair of sunglasses in hand.
> 
> "Well, my friend, you could say that when I get there, I plan to..." He bows his head, placing the held shades on smoothly, stylishly, "_Fire it up_."



After finishing what Kiel was saying to the silverhaired guy, he proceed to look at that guy called Gas BIll "Pretty weird name" thought Kiel before speaking to him and then speaking "You may be correct but before of that we need to see with our own eyes what is hiden in the shadows of a new beginning,when it comes for a alliance,knowledge from different experiences is the best to deal with hard times" talking in a low but at the same time loud tone while smiling.


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

The man standing in the corner finally decided it was time him to join the conversation.  He stood somewhere around 6 feet high(he reckoned, their wasn't really a means to measure himself up in this godforsaken land) wearing a simple black suit, his black hair falling over a white cloth wrapped around his forehead.

"Anyways, fellas shouldn't we be heading out soon?  This witty banter is great and all but I'd really like to get down to business."

Robert reached into his pocket and withdrew his own pair of cool shades.  He snapped the shades open with one hand before pulling them up to his face.

"Gas, you should probably stop using up all your cool phrases too, your account might get... Overdra- OH GODDAMMIT"

Robert's bad pun was suddenly interrupted by the stalk of his Cool Shades poking his left eye.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Guffaw Guffaw, yes one other thing" the Lord Governor reaches under his weatherworn desk and hits something, there is a light chiming in the air. A small child of no more than 12 emerges from the other room. "This little urchin is Munji. He ran with Kaki's band of mauraders until I bought him. He has been to nearly every level and should provide you with essential information."
> 
> Munji is a monkey Zue, he stands four feet tall and his deceptively slender frame belies his simian strength. He wears canvas shorts, a short green vest, and a black eye patch/bandana over his right eye. "Right right so I'm supposed ta elp you wankas climb de hive, but I'll tell you wot if you tink I'm gonna fight for you bloody swolls you got anotha thing coming you do I'll tell you wot."



The Lord Govenor speaks up "Seeing you all here like this  makes me realize that we indeed chose correctly." He sighs in away only an old man can. "As much as I enjoy the company I feel I must compel you to be on your way, time waits for no man as they say. Munji,  this is serious, should you admirably complete this assignment consider yourself free."

Munji looks to the dwarf with moisture kissing his eyes and nods. "Unna stood guvna, these swole ell see the toppa the Hive or my name ain't Munji Jumunji the Magnificent." The Lord Governor turns to Munji "But your name isn't Munji Jumunji the Magnificent..." "It ain't? Well in that case I make no promises"

Munji turns to the group of assorted men before him "Alright ya wankas let's go, were burning day light." and with that stride out the door confidently. It was a short 2 mike walk from the Lord Governors mansion to The Door. It was an enormous free standing double door and archway seemingly made from some sort of grey stone and bearing infinitely intricate inlaid designs and symbols. The Door was exactly 1 kilometer wide, 1.5 kms tall and 500 meters thick.

Munji walked up to the base of the and gave it an affectionate pat. "Ain't she a beaut." He walks to alcove near the center slit of The Door and waits. "Alright, who'll do the honors?" He quips pointing to a series of perfectly round holes.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver steps up saying "I'll do the honors, I guess".


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

"If Silver take the honor i'm going after him" Said Kiel after he heard that Silver would go first;


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Silver steps up saying "I'll do the honors, I guess".



Silver steps into the alcove and shuffles the crests in his hands a bit for fore inserting them in the holes. "What no-" he begins to ask when the The Door grinds open. As you look through The Door nothing appears to have changed.

"Alright hop to it" Munji chides as he steps through the doorway. About 100 meters into the darkness of the tunnel-like archway he disappears mid-stride.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

manidk said:


> The man standing in the corner finally decided it was time him to join the conversation.  He stood somewhere around 6 feet high(he reckoned, their wasn't really a means to measure himself up in this godforsaken land) wearing a simple black suit, his black hair falling over a white cloth wrapped around his forehead.
> 
> "Anyways, fellas shouldn't we be heading out soon?  This witty banter is great and all but I'd really like to get down to business."
> 
> ...


Gas Bill sighs, then shakes his head at the pitiful display.

"Just what you'd expect from a cheap knock off"

As everyone else departs, he hangs back, waiting for a chance to speak with the Lord Governor, alone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill sighs, then shakes his head at the pitiful display.
> 
> "Just what you'd expect from a cheap knock off"
> 
> As everyone else departs, he hangs back, waiting for a chance to speak with the Lord Governor, alone.



Conversation Continuity:-20 Minutes

"Yes?" The Lord Governor ask the strange ginger man before him.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Conversation Continuity:-20 Minutes
> 
> "Yes?" The Lord Governor ask the strange ginger man before him.


"If we're going to collect on services that have already been paid for..." Gas Bill lowers his gaze, looking the diminutive creature in the eye as he fiddled with his shades.

"We're going to need receipts. For each. And. Every. Transaction."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "If we're going to collect on services that have already been paid for..." Gas Bill lowers his gaze, looking the diminutive creature in the eye as he fiddled with his shades.
> 
> "We're going to need receipts. For each. And. Every. Transaction."



The Lord Governor's eyes widen in understanding. He reaches ninto his filthy toga a produces a small account book. "This ledger contains all transactions dating back a decade, they each are notorized by the office of the supreme accountory." As he places the ledger in Gas's hands he grabs them with surprising strength "With this they cannot deny our claims, this is proofa irrefutis. If you take this to the officemof the Supreme Accountary the beauocracy will have no choice but to act or face public scrutiny and humiliation. Crucify those bastards for me. For us."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Governor's eyes widen in understanding. He reaches ninto his filthy toga a produces a small account book. "This ledger contains all transactions dating back a decade, they each are notorized by the office of the supreme accountory." As he places the ledger in Gas's hands he grabs them with surprising strength "With this they cannot deny our claims, this is proofa irrefutis. If you take this to the officemof the Supreme Accountary the beauocracy will have no choice but to act or face public scrutiny and humiliation. Crucify those bastards for me. For us."


"_Hrrm_" The ginger nods in understanding, placing the ledger securely into the confines of his trenchcoat. As he withdraws his hand, its holding onto a silver flask.

"Before I go, how about a toast to see us off?" Gas Bill inquires, holding out the spirit in offering to the old man in front of him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm_" The ginger nods in understanding, placing the ledger securely into the confines of his trenchcoat. As he withdraws his hand, its holding onto a silver flask.
> 
> "Before I go, how about a toast to see us off?" Gas Bill inquires, holding out the spirit in offering to the old man in front of him.


The Lord Governor takes a hearty swig with a grunt. "Good stuff."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Governor takes a hearty swig with a grunt. "Good stuff."


Gas Bill nods in agreement.

He takes the flask back, holding it up towards his face, "A little for me." He tips it up, emptying some of the contents into his mouth. Before then letting some of the strong smelling liquor pour out onto the floorboards.

"And a little for the homies that are no longer with us."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Conversation Terminated

Continuity resumed


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver seeing GB and the lord governor fall behind he said "Time waits for no man". "Let's get going on to the next level" he remarked after that.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Gas Bill jogged up, the smell of Alcohol trailing behind him.

"Ill catch up in a second. Just gotta...finish some business behind that bush." He points behind a gnarled plant, the lack of greenery allowing nearly no privacy.

"Unless youre the type that enjoys watching that kind of thing?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

"Well" Silver replied "Why would you even let me watch you pee?" he asked. "Unless _you_ enjoy that type of thing, but lucky for you I don't judge." Silver said.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver then seeing the pointlessness of this situation then leaves before GB can give his reply. He then steps through the vast opening which is the door.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Silver then seeing the pointlessness of this situation then leaves before GB can give his reply. He then steps through the vast opening which is the door.



Silver steps into the darkness, his foot steps echo impossibly as he advances deeper and deeper. Soon he emerges at the other end and is met with grass. Tall grass. Very tall grass. 300m tall grass.

Kiel emerges behind him shortly after.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

"What do I do I" he thought. "Should I wait, venture through, or go back?" He thought after. "Turning back isn't an option since I'm the only the only hope we have and I'm not sure how trustable the others are to complete this task. But before I insisted on having a team so I guess I'll wait for the others." That was where Silver`s train of thought ended and he waited for the others.

Seeing Kiel follow behind him he begins talking to him asking for a game plan, "how about we wait for the others?" He asks.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Silver then seeing the pointlessness of this situation then leaves before GB can give his reply. He then steps through the vast opening which is the door.



Gas Bill watches carefully as Silver enters the door, leaving the floor behind.

The cause of the alcoholic smell is revealed, as the man finally puts the stopper back on his flask. The powerful whiskey had been poured out as he walked, leaving behind an uninterrupted trail back towards where he had first poured the liquor out onto the floorboards of the Lord Governors humble abode.

"No loose ends."

He withdraws a simple looking cigarette lighter from his pocket, flicks it, and sets the whiskey on the ground aflame.

The trail roars hungrily, shooting back towards the home nigh instantly, setting everything in its path alight. The unfortunate consequence of the years drought leaving the area a tinderbox, ripe to feed the inferno that Gas Bill had let loose upon them.

"I'm no ones errand boy." The man mutters, placing his sunglasses back on, as he walks towards the hole dramatically. The fire hits the Lord Governor's house, and Gas Bill turns from the hole in the wall, admiring his handiwork.

"_Hrrm_. Could've used more explosions." He turns, his trenchcoat flaring out from a nonexistent wind, and stalks forward in order to join his companions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

The bundle of rags trails behind the monkey man deliberately ignoring the events happening
"Mr. Munji Jumunji the Magnificent what are the other floors like?" he asks in a harsh gravely voice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The bundle of rags trails behind the monkey man deliberately ignoring the events happening
> "Mr. Munji Jumunji the Magnificent what are the other floors like?" he asks in a harsh gravely voice.



"The Hives a honking big place raggedy man, practically anything that pops in ya noggin exists somewhere. This level is a Big Game Preserve used by a lot of High falutin muckity mucks and rich shabbywas. Best not tom wander off alone there are some vicious critters in these part." He eyes the grass disdainfully.

"If I'm remembering right there is a trail to the east with outposts, if we follow it we should the main office, den well be right as rain. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The Hives a honking big place raggedy man, practically anything that pops in ya noggin exists somewhere. This level is a Big Game Preserve used by a lot of High falutin muckity mucks and rich shabbywas. Best not tom wander off alone there are some vicious critters in these part." He eyes the grass disdainfully.
> 
> "If I'm remembering right there is a trail to the east with outposts, if we follow it we should the main office, den well be right as rain. "


"Would we be considered big game?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "What do I do I" he thought. "Should I wait, venture through, or go back?" He thought after. "Turning back isn't an option since I'm the only the only hope we have and I'm not sure how trustable the others are to complete this task. But before I insisted on having a team so I guess I'll wait for the others." That was where Silver`s train of thought ended and he waited for the others.
> 
> Seeing Kiel follow behind him he begins talking to him asking for a game plan, "how about we wait for the others?" He asks.



Looking at Silver, Kiel answer him "we can wait at least GB,it look like the others don`t look to make a alliance,at least not yet" Kiel spoke.


Then he proceed to look around and see that immense grass that that level had thinking "not the best way to start a journey being blocked by grass of this size"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Would we be considered big game?"



Munji chuckles disparagingly. "The grass is so big here from the nutrients it absorbs. Beasties eat the grass and Other beasties those beasties and their poo poo feeds the grass an starts the cycle again. Now tell me, what do you think eats 300m tall grass..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji chuckles disparagingly. "The grass is so big here from the nutrients it absorbs. Beasties eat the grass and Other beasties those beasties and their poo poo feeds the grass an starts the cycle again. Now tell me, what do you think eats 300m tall grass..."



"I wouldn't know, but I assume large beasts that eat it."
Takime looks up
"What about above?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Looking at Silver, Kiel answer him "we can wait at least GB,it look like the others don`t look to make a alliance,at least not yet" Kiel spoke.
> 
> 
> Then he proceed to look around and see that immense grass that that level had thinking "not the best way to start a journey being blocked by grass of this size"



"Alright" Silver replied

"But the offer is always open" he said after.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I wouldn't know, but I assume large beasts that eat it."
> Takime looks up
> "What about above?"



Munji looks at you confused "Above what?" he scratches his furry head. "The layer above this one is Komaji. Its pretty low tech but so are most of the layers in the feudal zone. Its a pretty nice place though, wouldn't mind settling down there one day." Munjis eyes gloss over,


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hearing about the beasts Silver`s eye light up and a grin stains his face. He then proceeds to ask "Who wants to take a look at those monsters?".


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

*~~*



JoJo said:


> "Alright" Silver replied
> 
> "But the offer is always open" he said after.



Kiel replied "but if you want we can go ahead and explore after all we have not all time of the world,this can become dangerous if we just wait here we can be atacked by some kind of beast" said Kiel after finishing analysing what he could from the new area that he was.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji looks at you confused "Above what?" he scratches his furry head. "The layer above this one is Komaji. Its pretty low tech but so are most of the layers in the feudal zone. Its a pretty nice place though, wouldn't mind settling down there one day." Munjis eyes gloss over,



"Sorry it was...nothing. So you are thinking of a family?"


JoJo said:


> Hearing about the beasts Silver`s eye light up and a grin stains his face. He then proceeds to ask "Who wants to take a look at those monsters?".



"Death becomes of us."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sorry it was...nothing. So you are thinking of a family?"



Munji blushes What? Me? No I just, um- what? Anyway yeah I'm sure the path is to the east. I remember the Lord Govener of this layer is  hardass. Lord James Sheever I believe his name is. Right hard bastard, he used to be Prince Dreyfor's Personal bodyguard before he came of age.""


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

"Of you maybe." Silver says to the man in rags. 



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel replied "but if you want we can go ahead and explore after all we have not all time of the world,this can become dangerous if we just wait here we can be atacked by some kind of beast" said Kiel after finishing analysing what he could from the new area that he was.



"I guess." He replies. "Eastward we go" he says loudly and excitdley. But not knowing his cardinal directions he looks around confused.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sorry it was...nothing. So you are thinking of a family?"
> 
> 
> "Death becomes of us."


Gas Bill jogs up, joining them

"Sorry about that, more trouble than I had expected." The man eyes Silver warily.

"I heard someone mention something about monsters?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji blushes What? Me? No I just, um- what? Anyway yeah I'm sure the path is to the east. I remember the Lord Govener of this layer is hardass. Lord James Sheever I believe his name is. Right hard bastard, he used to be Prince Dreyfor's Personal bodyguard before he came of age.""



"Bitter? I'd like to meet him then."
Takime starts to move east slowly.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill jogs up, joining them
> 
> "Sorry about that, more trouble than I had expected." The man eyes Silver warily.
> 
> "I heard someone mention something about monsters?"



Silver looks at GB straight in his eyes, as if he's trying to analyze him. After he asks "what's so troubling, if I may ask?". After that he said there were massive beasts in this area.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

"About time. So who wants to go first?" Aeron glares dangerously at the several meter tall behemoths.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Silver looks at GB straight in his eyes, as if he's trying to analyze him. After he asks "what's so troubling, if I may ask?". After that he said there were massive beasts in this area.



"Nothing. Someone almost caused a fire. I was barely able to put it out with my Stream of Justice, but it was still a pretty close call.

'A fire in that area, with the condition it was in? There'd be nothing left. Its a scary thought."


Gas Bill shudders, drawing his trenchcoat in further around himself.

"Let's go."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "About time. So who wants to go first?" Aeron glares dangerously at the several meter tall behemoths.


"I'll sit back and let someone else go first this time"


TehChron said:


> "Nothing. Someone almost caused a fire. I was barely able to put it out with my Stream of Justice, but it was still a pretty close call.
> 
> 'A fire in that area, with the condition it was in? There'd be nothing left. Its a scary thought."
> 
> ...



"Do you know who almost caused the fire?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Bitter? I'd like to meet him then."
> Takime starts to move east slowly.



Then stops walking , walking back to Silver instead.


JoJo said:


> "Do you know who almost caused the fire?"



And then grabs him by his arm attempting to drag him east.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I'll sit back and let someone else go first this time"
> 
> 
> "Do you know who almost caused the fire?"



Bill shook his head, "No idea."

He then turned and followed the pair as they headed east


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I'll sit back and let someone else go first this time"



"I will be going north,with all this grass i want to have a better vision of all the area,since i don`t know where eastward is too... Also both of you Aeron and GB what do you plan to do now that we are here first?" Said Kiel,walking slowly  trying to make less noise as possible to not attract some beast.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Gas Bill paused, mulling the question over.

"Let's take things one step at a time."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Kiel stops and look at him saying "you`re right but more than this beasts can be dangerous  by virtue of their size,i`m pretty sure in all this grass theres others insects like us too,so we will face a lot of things,the only thing that the beast can do against us,is stomp us while walking,at least if its not inteligent to search for us...." said Kiel laughing about something that really could happen.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I will be going north,with all this grass i want to have a better vision of all the area,since i don`t know where eastward is too... Also both of you Aeron and GB what do you plan to do now that we are here first?" Said Kiel,walking slowly  trying to make less noise as possible to not attract some beast.



In response to Kiel's question

 "I guess fighting these beasts is not much of an option when we don't know what we're dealing with and we're in unfamiliar territory. May as well tag along with you."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And then grabs him by his arm attempting to drag him east.


"Let's not rush" said Silver. 


TehChron said:


> Bill shook his head, "No idea."
> 
> He then turned and followed the pair as they headed east


"Damn, a lead would of been helpful." "But I think it might be one of the higher ups, they don't wanna give us anything and are trying to stop us". Silver said to Bill. "What do you think" He said to everyone.



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel stops and look at him saying "you`re right but more than this beasts can be dangerous  by virtue of their size,i`m pretty sure in all this grass theres others insects like us too,so we will face a lot of things,the only thing that the beast can do against us,is stomp us while walking,at least if its not inteligent to search for us...." said Kiel laughing about something that really could happen.


"I kinda think we should see how powerful the beasts are, I mean we need to see if we're ready for the higher levels." Silver suggested.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Let's no rush" said Silver.


"We must get going soon... that is what my instincts tell me."
The pile of rags moves towards Munji
"Munji can you lead us all to the correct way?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Alright stop posting. Typing up big update


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> In response to Kiel's question
> 
> "I guess fighting these beasts is not much of an option when we don't know what we're dealing with and we're in unfamiliar territory. May as well tag along with you."



"We are dealing with a limited vision and with a swallow knowledge of the territory." Said Kiel.





JoJo said:


> "Let's not rush" said Silver.
> 
> "Damn, a lead would of been helpful." "But I think it might be one of the higher ups, they don't wanna give us anything and are trying to stop us". Silver said to Bill. "What do you think" He said to everyone.
> 
> ...


~

"Its not a bad idea either having a lead but we don`t know each other very well to trust that much but since noone here has a reason to do something and be traped here without other people is a bad choice i`m not against  ,but without knowledge of territory we can fall in a trap of some kind of beast soon or later we will face one,and knowing the territory is a advantage against pure instinct creatures" Said Kiel  sitting a bit while everyone took their decision.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Kiel & Aeron branch story




After a quick consultation with munji about which direction is north Kiel sets off, slowly. Aeron follows behind him as close as possible, the brush is so dense it would be easy to lose sight of him after 3 or 4 steps, and if he got turned around somewhere... Aeron didn't even want to think about the implications. Slowly they crept through the brush. 50 feet. 100 feet. 500 feet. All seemed well. (Guess we are making good ti-) Kiel's thought is cut off mid stream, he had just stepped on something that made a crack. He thought it was a branch but that is impossible. Grass doesn't have branches... He looks down and see something pink. No. Not pink he realized. Red overlaying white. Worse yet he heard a shuffle somewhere in the near distance, an aggressive shuffle...

Aeron draws parallel with Kiel his eyes asking the question so his voice doesn't have to, Kiel nods stiffly. Something had fed here. The bone fragments were too new to be old and too old to be new, just in the sweet spot for whatever that put them there to be getting a bit peakish about now. Kiel was at a crossroads. He could go back but the noise would surely attract attention. Same with going forward. Calling for help was definitely out, the grass would eat the sound long before it carried far enough to matter and waiting in place seemed to be asking for trouble.

There were no good options before him

There was another shuffle in the grass. This time from a different direction, and closer. Much closer.









Still don't post, second update is coming


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Main group update

After watching the other two disappear into the north scrub Munji leads the group east. Within minutes they arrive at a path, but calling it a path was being civil. This was a swathe of destruction. Whatever had come this way had scoured the earth clean down to the bed rock. The path was easily a klick wide and disappeared into the distance heading both  east north and west south. It was a 250m sheer drop from ground level to the level of the path. Munji turned to the group. "Hope you swolls like climbing, I don't reckon you'll like the fast way down. Although I'm sure the reaper will be more than glad to wring your knickers." He  hops down easily and begins climbing down. "Oh and one other thing, watch for terralords, nasty bastards tend to hunt around here."

And with that he was gone, climbing with the surefooted  speed and grace only a monkey could manage. He was practically sprinting down the cliff face. The rest of you inspected the climb, there were no shortage of hand and foot holds but the material was loosely packed and crumbly. What appeared to be a stable hold could easily turn into a a ride on the gravity express.

In the sky above you scavenger birds circled ominously.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Gas Bill reached into his trenchcoat, when he withdrew both hands, they each gripped three pairs of sunglasses, each pair tightly held between two fingers.

He started climbing down, the shades penetrating the earth and giving him a much firmer grip on the handholds as he climbed down the trench.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

"Do you think we can use the grass as an easy way down?" Takime addresses the remaining group.


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert stared down the drop.

"Seems easy enough...  there we go"

The air began to shimmer slightly in front of him, creating a step.  Another one appeared after that, and another, making a makeshift spiral staircase.  

"Feel free to take the express route, guys" Robert said to the rest of the group as he descended.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Kiel looked up to where the sound was coming after seeing in what he steped in "Tell me Aeron you`re gonna fight or run,because seems that even if we run now we won`t ble able to escape,are you prepared?" Said Kiel removing from his pocket a little sharp blade and cuted  his left wrist a bit,enough to let a bit of blood come out,but not much and with his ability don`t letting the blood overflow,just waiting in case of a fight against some kind of beast.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver's blue marks on his body began to glow a sky blue. He put both of his empty hands in his pocket and out came 2 gloves. His marks stopped glowing. The gloves were red and only reached to mid finger. The end had lusterous rings on them with chains coming out. The chains extended. The first five on his left hand stabbed themselves in ground. Silver then said "I can hold you guys with these chains on my right hand and and use the other five for saftey. And then we'll start climbing. How about it?" He awaited their response.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I can hold you guys with these chains on my right hand and and use the other five for safety. How about it?" He awaited their response.


Takime ties all of his rags together quickly so they don't fly off
"I'll go."
Despite what Silver would think otherwise Takime is surprisingly light compared to everyone else.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill reached into his trenchcoat, when he withdrew both hands, they each gripped three pairs of sunglasses, each pair tightly held between two fingers.
> 
> He started climbing down, the shades penetrating the earth and giving him a much firmer grip on the handholds as he climbed down the trench.



Bill grits his teeth and begins his descent, fueled solely but pride and moxy. He finds footholds and descends foot by aching foot. While climbing down he happens to look up... The hell. Those birds seem a lot closer than they were before.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime ties all of his rags together quickly so they don't fly off
> "I'll go."
> Despite what Silver would think otherwise Takime is surprisingly light compared to everyone else.



"Good choice. Don't forget to watch out for anything." Silver said to Takime.

To Robert and GB Silver says to them "would you guys like some help?" As he descends down.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looked up to where the sound was coming after seeing in what he steped in "Tell me Aeron you`re gonna fight or run,because seems that even if we run now we won`t ble able to escape,are you prepared?" Said Kiel removing from his pocket a little sharp blade and cuted  his left wrist a bit,enough to let a bit of blood come out,but not much and with his ability don`t letting the blood overflow,just waiting in case of a fight against some kind of beast.





Sabl?s said:


> Sensing that the rustling emanated from multiple sides, running from a threat the duo could not perceive  was out of the option thus leaving only one logical choice. *Fight*
> 
> "It seems the terrain turned against us after all. It appears I might as well mow it down to get a clear view of what we're dealing with first. Kiel, stay close to me if you don't want to get blown away"



Kiel stands back to back with Aeron as he begins to kick up a breeze, then a gust, then a whirlwind. Arron compresses the whirlwind and shortens it to knee level, enhancing its destructive power. In short order it clears a 25 foot ring around the companions.  From the downed blades of megagrass emerges a large dark  purple Felix. It was 15 feet long from tail to snout and heavily muscled. It stood on 6 powerful legs and its large wide he's bore no eyes, only a gaping fang filled maw and a thick plate of black bone.


Jota
Estimated strength E10


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

"_Hrrm._ Seems a bit gamey, but it'll suffice."

He pulls one hand out from the ground, and casually snaps his wrist towards the birds.

The shades spin rapidly through the air, their edges glinting threateningly, as Gas Bill reaches into his trenchcoat.

He needed to replace the pairs now spinning menacingly towards the necks of the birds, after all.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Kiel stands back to back with Aeron as he begins to kick up a breeze, then a gust, then a whirlwind. Arron compresses the whirlwind and shortens it to knee level, enhancing its destructive power. In short order it clears a 25 foot ring around the companions.  From the downed blades of megagrass emerges a large dark  purple Felix. It was 15 feet long from tail to snout and heavily muscled. It stood on 6 powerful legs and its large wide he's bore no eyes, only a gaping fang filled maw and a thick plate of black bone.
> 
> 
> Jota
> Estimated strength E10



"It seems that we run into a tough one at first moment,but looking at it i think we can manage to beat him in two ways,cuting his head off,or cutting his leg imobilizing his moviments and giving a finish blow,do you have any abilities that can cut this thing head of,i can try to distract him and you take him down,also i believe he is blind so not making too much noise might be help" said Kiel proposing a cooperative atack against that thing that looked pretty though and at same time with some weakness


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

In the midst of the 6-legged beast, Aeron addresses Kiel with an unenthusiastic request and lies down on the ground where the abundant grass had once been. 

"_Well, I've done my job, you can have this dance Kiel_"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

As Silver is climbing down the chains secured to the ground they seem to be climbing down with him. When Silver gets at a certain distance they chains go down to get near him. This way he and Takime are guaranteed to be safe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stared down the drop.
> 
> "Seems easy enough...  there we go"
> 
> ...


Roberts descent was easy and leisurely as he walked in tight circles down his self made staircase



JoJo said:


> Silver's blue marks on his body began to glow a sky blue. He put both of his empty hands in his pocket and out came 2 gloves. His marks stopped glowing. The gloves were red and only reached to mid finger. The end had lusterous rings on them with chains coming out. The chains extended. The first five on his left hand stabbed themselves in ground. Silver then said "I can hold you guys with these chains on my right hand and and use the other five for saftey. And then we'll start climbing. How about it?" He awaited their response.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime ties all of his rags together quickly so they don't fly off
> "I'll go."
> Despite what Silver would think otherwise Takime is surprisingly light compared to everyone else.



Takime and silver reply down the cliff face, quickly catching up to then passes Bill. Around 130m from the bottom they see munji at the bottom. He is yelling something but the sound won't carry.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> In the midst of the 6-legged beast, Aeron addresses Kiel with an unenthusiastic request and lies down on the ground where the abundant grass had once been.
> 
> "_Well, I've done my job, you can have this dance Kiel_"



"So lets see if this things has some moves" Kiel them make a pressure in his blood and made the little cut open even more to shape his blood into a sword,he put his whole body tensed to increase your strength dramatically, trying to finish it in one hit, a risky plan but it worthy a try.

Kiel pressed his legs against the floor and jumped on the direction of the creature, the beast apparently blind in Kiel mind, trying to cut your head in one blow, however he did so can give a second leap away from the beast if he failed in his attack, to try another strategy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm._ Seems a bit gamey, but it'll suffice."
> 
> He pulls one hand out from the ground, and casually snaps his wrist towards the birds.
> 
> ...


Unable to appreciate the danger a bird circles too closely and is decapitated by bills spinning eyewear


lokoxDZz said:


> "It seems that we run into a tough one at first moment,but looking at it i think we can manage to beat him in two ways,cuting his head off,or cutting his leg imobilizing his moviments and giving a finish blow,do you have any abilities that can cut this thing head of,i can try to distract him and you take him down,also i believe he is blind so not making too much noise might be help" said Kiel proposing a cooperative atack against that thing that looked pretty though and at same time with some weakness





Sabl?s said:


> In the midst of the 6-legged beast, Aeron addresses Kiel with an unenthusiastic request and lies down on the ground where the abundant grass had once been.
> 
> "_Well, I've done my job, you can have this dance Kiel_"





lokoxDZz said:


> "So lets see if this things has some moves" Kiel them make a pressure in his blood and made the little cut open even more to shape his blood into a sword,he put his whole body tensed to increase your strength dramatically, trying to finish it in one hit, a risky plan but it worthy a try.
> 
> Kiel pressed his legs against the floor and jumped on the direction of the creature, the beast apparently blind in Kiel mind, trying to cut your head in one blow, however he did so can give a second leap away from the beast if he failed in his attack, to try another strategy.



Aeron diving into the brush breaks the tention and the Jota leaps upon Kiel, its powerful legs easily carrying its 3 ton weight the distance. It lands upon him with a crash and begins viscous my raking his flesh with its knife like claws. Kiel having a similar plan had also leap and was met with the overwhelming force in mid air. Keeping his wits about him he drives his blood sword into the beasts underbelly while its claws arr busy otherwise savaging him. The maneuver prompts the Jota to leap away, trailing a line of entrails. It crouches over its innards, now outtards, unsure of what to do.


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert stared up at the birds circling overhead, noticing Gas Bill sniping one with his cool shades.  The now headless bird fell downwards while Robert created and angle barrier below it, bouncing the bird into his hand.

"Mm, That won't be enough for everyone..."  He reached his open hand up at the remaining birds, following one in particular before making a fist.  "Enclose."

The bird stopped in the air, as if it suddenly hit a wall.  It began thrashing about wildly before running out of oxygen and silently passing on.  Robert released the barrier and caught the bird, before wrapping it and the other up in some paper and stuffing them into his satchel.

"This'll do for now."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunned by the Jota's opening move, Aeron jolts from his lax position "_What? I thought he could handle it, wonder if I overestimated Kiel.....no more like I underestimated the mongrel. Well, even this can work to my advantage."
_

As the Jota fought Kiel with it's claws, Aeron circumvents to the beast's blind spot and extends his arm forth in a piercing motion. Instantly, a vortex of wind resembling a spinning blade forms around his arm poised to crush the Jota's head from behind. It's presumed lack of sight and newly injured body should have made his job easier.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Nodding in satisfaction as Robert bagged his kill along with one of his own, Gas Bill resumed his climb down the sheer cliff.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "_What? I thought he could handle it, wonder if I overestimated Kiel.....no more like I underestimated the mongrel. Well, even this can work to my advantage."
> _
> 
> As the Jota prepared to skin Kiel with it's claws, Aeron circumvents to the beast's blind spot and extends his arm forth in a piercing motion. Instantly, a vortex of wind resembling a spinning blade forms around his arm poised to crush the Jota from behind.



Aeron circles to what he thinks is the wounded Jota's blind spot and strikes at it. The jota spins on him and swipe with 4 of its limbs. 2 limbs hit leaving 4 deep furrows in aerons chest each, but the wounded jota is unable to put its full strength into the blows so they do not peirce his rib cage. Instead he drives his windblade into the beasts throat drawing a long gurgle as the blade severs flesh and explodes its lungs.. The beast drops to the side, dead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Good choice. Don't forget to watch out for anything." Silver said to Takime.
> 
> To Robert and GB Silver says to them "would you guys like some help?" As he descends down.





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime and silver reply down the cliff face, quickly catching up to then passes Bill. Around 130m from the bottom they see munji at the bottom. He is yelling something but the sound won't carry.



Takime looks around
"There is something wrong Munji is yelling about something, Silver there is a Danger get ready."
Takime pulls out a small sewing needle and starts sewing his rags at an astounding speed with a thread, the rags themselves seem to be eaten by his body itself


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

Aeron and Kiel each advance to Classification E10


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Nodding in satisfaction as Robert bagged his kill along with one of his own, Gas Bill resumed his climb down the sheer cliff.


Bill continues his descent, whistling himself a catchy jingles. He looks down and notices Silver and takime have stopped. He is concerned.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks around
> "There is something wrong Munji is yelling about something, Silver there is a Danger get ready."
> Takime pulls out a small sewing needle and starts sewing his rags at an astounding speed with a thread, the rags themselves seem to be eaten by his body itself


Carried on the win Takime hears a sound. A crack? No more of a boom. What was that sound? There is another. And another.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Carried on the win Takime hears a sound. A crack? No more of a boom. What was that sound? There is another. And another.



"Silver, let go of your claws on the cliff I believe you are making it unstable. Just hang on to me"
Takime finishes sewing and the rags unfurls into a sturdy looking parachute that pops out with ways to direct it and everything attached to him.
"It should hold long enough from this distance. I didn't want to do it earlier because I would be unsure of it holding at that height."
Even after making a parachute the man is still covered in rags, albeit much smaller.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

Bill continues climbing, mindful of the fearful expressions on the pairs faces


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks around
> "There is something wrong Munji is yelling about something, Silver there is a Danger get ready."
> Takime pulls out a small sewing needle and starts sewing his rags at an astounding speed with a thread, the rags themselves seem to be eaten by his body itself



"Can you fight?" Silver asked curiously. "I need to know so I can properly analyze our situation."  Followed the question.  "Because it seems that munji was warning us and that sound sounded dangerous. " Silver said after to Takime.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Silver, let go of your claws on the cliff I believe you are making it unstable. Just hang on to me"
> Takime finishes sewing and the rags unfurls into a sturdy looking parachute that pops out with ways to direct it and everything attached to him.
> "It should hold long enough from this distance. I didn't want to do it earlier because I would be unsure of it holding at that height."
> Even after making a parachute the man is still covered in rags, albeit much smaller.





JoJo said:


> "Can you fight?" Silver asked curiously. "I need to know so I can properly analyze our situation."  Followed the question.  "Because it seems that munji was warning us and that sound sounded dangerous. " Silver said after to Takime.



"Alright" he said after he asked his question and Silver recalled his grip. And then said "I still wanna know if you are a capable fighter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Alright" he said after he asked his question and Silver recalled his grip. And then said "I still wanna know if you are a capable fighter.



"... No, I'm the worst one here. I despise it."
He said as the parachute now catches the wind and he directs it towards Munji


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert stairs at the parachuting duo currently descending.

"Stairs are still open, you know..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Bill continues climbing, mindful of the fearful expressions on the pairs faces


Bill couldn't hear their discussion but their body language screamed trouble, that scream became a cacophony when he spotted the parachute.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Silver, let go of your claws on the cliff I believe you are making it unstable. Just hang on to me"
> Takime finishes sewing and the rags unfurls into a sturdy looking parachute that pops out with ways to direct it and everything attached to him.
> "It should hold long enough from this distance. I didn't want to do it earlier because I would be unsure of it holding at that height."
> Even after making a parachute the man is still covered in rags, albeit much smaller.





JoJo said:


> "Can you fight?" Silver asked curiously. "I need to know so I can properly analyze our situation."  Followed the question.  "Because it seems that munji was warning us and that sound sounded dangerous. " Silver said after to Takime.





JoJo said:


> "Alright" he said after he asked his question and Silver recalled his grip. And then said "I still wanna know if you are a capable fighter.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... No, I'm the worst one here. I despise it."
> He said as the parachute now catches the wind and he directs it towards Munji



As the parachute catches the wind Takamine looks to the other side of the gorge and nearly screamed. There was a wave of black quickly engulfing the other side and _things were arcing through the air towards them at alarming speed_


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... No, I'm the worst one here. I despise it."
> He said as the parachute now catches the wind and he directs it towards Munji


"Well for starters put on these sunglassses" Silver said to Takime as he handed it to him. The he pulled a sword from his right pocket and from the other a shield. And he says to Takime "these, they're created from my aura. When you use them the aura that is in those weapons will help you fight. But its not forever I only put about an hour worth of energy in their so it will run out and dissapear"


manidk said:


> Robert stairs at the parachuting duo currently descending.
> 
> "Stairs are still open, you know..."



Silver said to Takime "let's take the stair way."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

After the battle with the Jota, Aeron and Kiel remain standing with noticeable injuries. 
"Damn, I got careless....Sorry about letting you handle things on your own, didn't think a random animal could be so tough". As a token of an apology, Aeron tears off the already tattered poncho and ties around their wounds to momentarily stop the bleeding. 

"Still, that was an interesting experience and It looks like we'll have to change tactics, Kiel. We'll need to sort out our options.

A: I can provide a platform for flight but we'd be wide open to any aerial beasts, it would work against ground types effectively enough.

B: Trail through the forest like before, only this time I'll obfuscate our presence by constantly maintaining a wind barrier around us to block all traces of our  scent and prevent any others from following us. Unless there's a monster that's attracted to highly pressurized wind, we'll be fine."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Well for starters put on these sunglassses" Silver said to Takime as he handed it to him. The he pulled a sword from his right pocket and from the other a shield. And he says to Takime "these, they're created from my aura. When you use them the aura that is in those weapons will help you fight. But its not forever I only put about an hour worth of energy in their so it will run out and dissapear"
> 
> 
> Silver said to Takime "let's take the stair way."


Takime takes the weapons and they disappear into the rags

Takime now directs the parachute to the much closer stairs
"Extend it a bit so we can land easily,Silver grab on to the extension and pull and Robert turn it into a slide once we are there we don't want whatever that is catching up to us."
Once the group lands Takime will pull a single string pulling all of the rags used for the parachute back into him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Well for starters put on these sunglassses" Silver said to Takime as he handed it to him. The he pulled a sword from his right pocket and from the other a shield. And he says to Takime "these, they're created from my aura. When you use them the aura that is in those weapons will help you fight. But its not forever I only put about an hour worth of energy in their so it will run out and dissapear"
> 
> 
> Silver said to Takime "let's take the stair way."



As silver talk he doesn't notice what takime does and is nearly knocked from the wall as the first impact shook the surface.  

Giant rollypolly bugs begins to hit the wall at in excess of 350 mph


Munji flees for all he is worth as the barrage begins. Robert is knocked from the staircase when he is clipped by a ricocheting 500 pound bug. The  force flings him into open air and more bugs arc in. Thousands of them.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> After the battle with the Jota, Aeron and Kiel remain standing with noticeable injuries.
> "Damn, I got careless....Sorry about letting you handle things on your own, didn't think a random animal could be so tough". As a token of an apology, Aeron tears off the already tattered poncho and ties around their wounds to momentarily stop the bleeding.
> 
> "Still, that was an interesting experience and It looks like we'll have to change tactics, Kiel. We'll need to sort out our options.
> ...



"Theres no problem we came here prepared,i was careless in thinking he wouldn`t jump against me,because of my injures i wil not be able to fight very well without having a chance to faint in battle but,i would go with B,your wind can produce a natural sound around the grass that we may step in right? That may give us a extra advantage in making any beast thinking that is just the wind blowing the grass,if we go through a plataform we would be already dead,i`m pretty sure a winged beast would smell the blood of our injuries and take us to dead,with your skills in ground,we can avoid making the blood smell going around and make beasts think whats making the sound is a natural wind,thats our best chance." Said Kiel trying to stay with most of the blood in his body and accelerating the production of cells in his body to heal his injuries.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Theres no problem we came here prepared,i was careless in thinking he wouldn`t jump against me,because of my injures i wil not be able to fight very well without having a chance to faint in battle but,i would go with B,your wind can produce a natural sound around the grass that we may step in right? That may give us a extra advantage in making any beast thinking that is just the wind blowing the grass,if we go through a plataform we would be already dead,i`m pretty sure a winged beast would smell the blood of our injuries and take us to dead,with your skills in ground,we can avoid making the blood smell going around and make beasts think whats making the sound is a natural wind,thats our best chance." Said Kiel trying to stay with most of the blood in his body and accelerating the production of cells in his body to heal his injuries.



"Indeed, probably best to lie low too and if push comes to shove...well I've got a few tricks up my sleeve. I'm done underestimating my opponents"


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Robert is knocked from the staircase when he is clipped by a ricocheting 500 pound bug. The  force flings him into open air and more bugs arc in. Thousands of them.



"Ahh shit!"

Even as Robert was being knocked back, he was already preparing his next moving.  Swiping his right arm downwards towards the ground, a barrier about five feet wide extended from his current position all the way to the ground, which was rapidly approaching.

Takime, who was previously reaching for his steps was also covered, but only slightly.

"Sorry, this is the best I could do!"  He yelled upwards at Takime.  "Prepare for an interesting landing!"

Robert circled his hand at the ground, and a circular barrier appeared about 3 meters above land.  This one seemed less solid somehow, almost... Elastic.

"Aim for the middle!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As silver talk he doesn't notice what takime does and is nearly knocked from the wall as the first impact shook the surface.
> 
> Giant rollypolly bugs begins to hit the wall at in excess of 350 mph
> 
> ...



"Nevermind, new plan. "
Takime opens the parachute as much as it possibly can to catch some wind and go up. He's also sewing something else with the remaining rags around his body.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

"Robert!"

A silver flask tumbles through the air towards him

"Pour! Make a circle with it!" Gas Bill shouts from his perch on the wall.

"We'll kill it with fire."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Indeed, probably best to lie low too and if push comes to shove...well I've got a few tricks up my sleeve. I'm done underestimating my opponents"



"If it comes to you having some injures i can try accelerating your body to deal with them faster,though i will deal with mine first i have a feeling that we aren`t far from a safe place to rest a bit  though it may be just my mind"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver fully slipped and fell.

He then saw Munji run and thought to himself "Shit, that bastard munji I hope he gets eaten." 

Then out from him pockets come out his aura and surrounds him in a ball. That saves him from the impact of hitting the ground. A large crater is form  with the impact of barrier. He is rapidly noticed then surrounded. He recalls his aura and surrounds himself with energy to fight. He begins by taking a stance with his eyes sharp and his blue marks (henceforth known as tattoos) glowing a sky blue.


----------



## manidk (Dec 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Robert!"
> 
> A silver flask tumbles through the air towards him
> 
> ...



Robert barely catches the flask, fumbling it around while still falling.

The liquid within pours out into a large circle, guided in part by small funnel-shaped barriers.

"Fire away, Gas!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2013)

"Yo Robert, do you think you and the others can meet up Half way with me" Silver yells to Robert. "I'm in a pretty bad situation, I'm surrounded by these beasts". He says after.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 1, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert barely catches the flask, fumbling it around while still falling.
> 
> The liquid within pours out into a large circle, guiding in part by small funnel-shaped barriers.
> 
> "Fire away, Gas!"



"Too small!" He continues shouting, fully aware that the bugs attention is being drawn to him, "We need it to encircle the herd! Trap them!"

Gas Bill glances down, his mouth drawing into a tight, thin line. The bugs noticed him.

His fingers clenched tightly against the shades they were gripping, as he prepared himself for the inevitable leap of faith to come.

He only allowed the one doubt to enter his mind.

Would Robert be able to make it in time with his powers? Or would his victory over the bugs only be a phyrric one?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nevermind, new plan. "
> Takime opens the parachute as much as it possibly can to catch some wind and go up. He's also sewing something else with the remaining rags around his body.



Done he bursts out of the remaining rags with his body surrounded by skin tight cloth even around his face still not revealing his identity

It's a gliding suit!
He then puts on the glasses then pulls out the flask.
(Damn monkey didn't take it, guess that is a good thing.)
Now he detaches the parachute.


TehChron said:


> "Too small!" He continues shouting, fully aware that the bugs attention is being drawn to him, "We need it to encircle the herd! Trap them!"


"You want a big circle then you got one!"
The man covered in rags opens the flask turns it upside down and glides around the bugs as best he can propelling himself up and down perpetually using the wind. The circle will be huge with this overhead view.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "If it comes to you having some injures i can try accelerating your body to deal with them faster,though i will deal with mine first i have a feeling that we aren`t far from a safe place to rest a bit  though it may be just my mind"



Interested in Kiel's abilities, Aeron carries on the conversation "So your ability affects others as well..... Anyway, you shouldn't worry too much about me, these wounds are superficial and should close soon and I won't need my physical body in a serious fight. How long till you finish?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Interested in Kiel's abilities, Aeron carries on the conversation "So your ability affects others as well..... Anyway, you shouldn't worry too much about me, these wounds are superficial and should close soon and I won't need my physical body in a serious fight. How long till you finish?"



"Not very much actually,i`m used to be hard wounded most of  my wounds will heal quickly the major ones will take a bit much more time but it is a advantage with disvantage,since the minor wounds stop bleeding i can stabilize the major wound to heal in long term and since its a open wound i already have some place to take my blood for weapons,so if we are taken in a surprise atack i can make a fast weapon to fight on,the only problem is if the enemy strikes the open wound and make even more troublesome,but i believe i will have it nearly healed when the time comes" Said Kiel explaining for Aeron that it wasn`t much problematic having these wounds.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Not very much actually,i`m used to be hard wounded most of  my wounds will heal quickly the major ones will take a bit much more time but it is a advantage with disvantage,since the minor wounds stop bleeding i can stabilize the major wound to heal in long term and since its a open wound i already have some place to take my blood for weapons,so if we are taken in a surprise atack i can make a fast weapon to fight on,the only problem is if the enemy strikes the open wound and make even more troublesome,but i believe i will have it nearly healed when the time comes" Said Kiel explaining for Aeron that it wasn`t much problematic having these wounds.



"Hmph, fair enough though I'm surprised you were willing to reveal your abilities to such an extent.... I suppose it's only fair if I reciprocate your generosity. There is one way we could deal with this problem quite easily but it's something I'd rather save for later on, I haven't mastered the technique but you'll know when you see it. Anyway, with my ability to manipulate the temperature and the stilling of the wind, we could be here all day and would never be discovered. "Whether the blonde's overwhelming confidence was genuine or a sign of desperation remains unknown to Kiel.  "Talking about our situation has gotten rather dull, how do you think the others are faring? I can't imagine they would be overpowered given there are 4 to our 2, then again, there's just as big a chance of them killing each other." Aeron sighs at the possibility of the rest of the team meeting their demise so soon in the journey.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Not very much actually,i`m used to be hard wounded most of  my wounds will heal quickly the major ones will take a bit much more time but it is a advantage with disvantage,since the minor wounds stop bleeding i can stabilize the major wound to heal in long term and since its a open wound i already have some place to take my blood for weapons,so if we are taken in a surprise atack i can make a fast weapon to fight on,the only problem is if the enemy strikes the open wound and make even more troublesome,but i believe i will have it nearly healed when the time comes" Said Kiel explaining for Aeron that it wasn`t much problematic having these wounds.





Sabl?s said:


> "Hmph, fair enough though I'm surprised you were willing to reveal your abilities to such an extent.... I suppose it's only fair if I reciprocate your generosity. There is one way we could deal with this problem quite easily but it's something I'd rather save for later on, I haven't mastered the technique but you'll know when you see it. Anyway, with my ability to manipulate the temperature and the stilling of the wind, we could be here all day and would never be discovered. "Whether the blonde's overwhelming confidence was genuine or a sign of desperation remains unknown to Kiel.  "Talking about our situation has gotten rather dull, how do you think the others are faring? I can't imagine they would be overpowered given there are 4 to our 2, then again, there's just as big a chance of them killing each other." Aeron sighs at the possibility of the rest of the team meeting their demise so soon in the journey.


Kiel felt fortunate to have the body he did that day, for had he had another he would surely have been dead. He bore the wounds of battle, dozens of slashes deep enough to see bone adorned his body. He had quickly created a stopgap by simply sealing the skinnandn scabbing it over, however the process of healing the rent flesh would be slow going, especially if he had to do it while on the move.

Aeron now more respectful towards the environment he currently found himself in kicked up a gust centered on their location, dispersing their scent and muffling any noise they may be making. Windscreen in place they continued onwardsonwards. Before long Aeron feels a disturbance in his windscreen. A creature. No two. Heading straight for them. He is about to warm Kiel when he realizes something feels odd, the creatures movements seem to be purposeful and intelligent not preadatory. Intrigued he watches as two men come into view.

The first is 5 feet tall and red headed, with a overly large nose and handlebar mustache. His body is dumpy and lacking any overt masculity, from his knobby knock knees to his long thin neck to soft creampuff like body

Estimated strength F10





The man with him is a completely different story, he is tall and broad. He verily radiate masculinity with his niulging biceps and neck thick as a child's waist. His face let's you know that he doesn't mean business, he is the  business.
Estimated strength ?????


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Robert!"
> 
> A silver flask tumbles through the air towards him
> 
> ...





JoJo said:


> Silver fully slipped and fell.
> 
> He then saw Munji run and thought to himself "Shit, that bastard munji I hope he gets eaten."
> 
> Then out from him pockets come out his aura and surrounds him in a ball. That saves him from the impact of hitting the ground. A large crater is form  with the impact of barrier. He is rapidly noticed then surrounded. He recalls his aura and surrounds himself with energy to fight. He begins by taking a stance with his eyes sharp and his blue marks (henceforth known as tattoos) glowing a sky blue.





manidk said:


> Robert barely catches the flask, fumbling it around while still falling.
> 
> The liquid within pours out into a large circle, guided in part by small funnel-shaped barriers.
> 
> "Fire away, Gas!"





TehChron said:


> "Too small!" He continues shouting, fully aware that the bugs attention is being drawn to him, "We need it to encircle the herd! Trap them!"
> 
> Gas Bill glances down, his mouth drawing into a tight, thin line. The bugs noticed him.
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Done he bursts out of the remaining rags with his body surrounded by skin tight cloth even around his face still not revealing his identity
> 
> It's a gliding suit!
> He then puts on the glasses then pulls out the flask.
> ...



The air swells with the sound of the thunderous impacts and speech become impossible, but everyone knew their roles. It all came down to execution. As Robert made a makeshift shelter and landing platform Takime spread Bills whiskey over as large an area as possible. On the winds of her wingsuit the process was quick and the added maneuverability allowed for the dodge of flying death spheres.

Silver who had elected to jump down was in a bad spot. He was being pelted by  devastating impacts. The physics of sphere on sphere contact is the only thing which saved his life, as most of the hits were either glancing or ricochets. But it is also beause of this he encountered another problem. The bedrock under his feet was giving way to the forces at play. Every impact drove his dome deeper and deeper into the earth. In seconds he was buried to his nipples.

Gas Bill had a choice to make, he could stay on the wall and inevitably take a direct hit, killing him, or he could leap from the wall and take his chances. Never one for passivity he chose the later and leaped free of the wall. No sooner had he push off than a bug impacted his previous location, sending splinters of earth everywhere. He fell far and fell fast as he free fell into Roberts safety net, or at least that was the plan. A mere 50 feet from relative safety a bug catches him mid fall, smashing his leg bones unto little more than rubble. He tries to swear but all that emerges from him is a anguished scream.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 2, 2013)

That scream shifts into a deep, guttural chuckle

"_Hrrm._ Suckers."

With both hands in his trenchcoat, safe from the impact, Gas Bill withdraws a can of hair spray and his lighter.

Holding the lighter in front of the aerosol can in a manner belying his vast experience with the deed, Gas Bill flicks the flame of the lighter to life, simultaneously depressing the nozzle of the can.

The resulting fireball sweeps through the air, igniting everything that touches it, as Gas Bill aims it at the circle of whiskey, springing his trap.

He tried to find the strength to shout for Robert's aid, but found that it was taking all of his strength to continue his attack through the pain of his newly mangled legs.

_That guy better catch me before I hit the ground...Or im taking him with me._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

"_People, here? Well, I'm not about to get mistaken for the prey, better talk this out first and see where it goes. If the conversation turns sour, well let's just say they won't know what hit them._ Sound like a good idea?" the blonde silently whispered to his injured ally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Gas Bill had a choice to make, he could stay on the wall and inevitably take a direct hit, killing him, or he could leap from the wall and take his chances. Never one for passivity he chose the later and leaped free of the wall. No sooner had he push off than a bug impacted his previous location, sending splinters of earth everywhere. He fell far and fell fast as he free fell into Roberts safety net, or at least that was the plan. A mere 50 feet from relative safety a bug catches him mid fall, smashing his leg bones unto little more than rubble. He tries to swear but all that emerges from him is a anguished scream.



Takime continues to pour whiskey out of reach of the deadly bugs while Bills dies like an idiot.
He is starting to become tired this isn't easy as it looks you know.
"Get the job done already idiot."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hmph, fair enough though I'm surprised you were willing to reveal your abilities to such an extent.... I suppose it's only fair if I reciprocate your generosity. There is one way we could deal with this problem quite easily but it's something I'd rather save for later on, I haven't mastered the technique but you'll know when you see it. Anyway, with my ability to manipulate the temperature and the stilling of the wind, we could be here all day and would never be discovered. "Whether the blonde's overwhelming confidence was genuine or a sign of desperation remains unknown to Kiel.  "Talking about our situation has gotten rather dull, how do you think the others are faring? I can't imagine they would be overpowered given there are 4 to our 2, then again, there's just as big a chance of them killing each other." Aeron sighs at the possibility of the rest of the team meeting their demise so soon in the journey.




"Its not a big deal,i just thought that because you seem to be somewhat worried about the chance of getting backstabed,would be better to tell what can i do,i still have to master some abilities yet too,as for the others,them probably are fine if theres noone that will try to backstab then"  said   Kiel while concetrated in hid wounds



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Kiel felt fortunate to have the body he did that day, for had he had another he would surely have been dead. He bore the wounds of battle, dozens of slashes deep enough to see bone adorned his body. He had quickly created a stopgap by simply sealing the skinnandn scabbing it over, however the process of healing the rent flesh would be slow going, especially if he had to do it while on the move.
> 
> Aeron now more respectful towards the environment he currently found himself in kicked up a gust centered on their location, dispersing their scent and muffling any noise they may be making. Windscreen in place they continued onwardsonwards. Before long Aeron feels a disturbance in his windscreen. A creature. No two. Heading straight for them. He is about to warm Kiel when he realizes something feels odd, the creatures movements seem to be purposeful and intelligent not preadatory. Intrigued he watches as two men come into view.
> 
> ...




Kiel thought "what the hell is these guys,damn this is strange" and then he whispered to Aeron "Them are using cloths them are inteligent,or at least look like it what you think we should do? If we engange in battle will be pretty problematic"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

Coming to a mutual agreement the duo proceeds to engage the strange humans though not before a barely visible layer of wind surrounds them "Hey, what are you guys doing way out here?"  Aeron jumps into the fray while maintaining a safe distance from the elderly men.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Coming to a mutual agreement the duo proceeds to engage the strange humans though not before a barely visible layer of wind surrounds them "Hey, what are you guys doing way out here?"  Aeron jumps into the fray while maintaining a safe distance from the elderly men.



"Gadzooks" proclaims the mustached man "I say it looks like we have found ourselves some kindered spirits. What say you Monty?"

Monty remains silent while removing a rifle with a barrel the diameter of a large man's fist. He checks the action and rachets a round in the chamber before stowing it on his back again.

"Oh Monty you are such a jokester. Anyway chaps I am Sir Phineas Pleasantcock of the layer 122 Pleasantscocks" he says with some measure of pride. "Surely you have heard of our illustrious house." (You hadn't) " My man Month and I are just partaking of out annual big game hunt. Thus far it has been quite the disappointment but surely things will look up soon."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Gadzooks" proclaims the mustached man "I say it looks like we have found ourselves some kindered spirits. What say you Monty?"
> 
> Monty remains silent while removing a rifle with a barrel the diameter of a large man's fist. He checks the action and rachets a round in the chamber before stowing it on his back again.
> 
> "Oh Monty you are such a jokester. Anyway chaps I am Sir Phineas Pleasantcock of the layer 122 Pleasantscocks" he says with some measure of pride. "Surely you have heard of our illustrious house." (You hadn't) " My man Month and I are just partaking of out annual big game hunt. Thus far it has been quite the disappointment but surely things will look up soon."


That big guy is dangerous, guess I already know who to watch out for if things get rough Aeron thought to himself as he checked the situation then replied in a manner appropriate to 'Pleasantcock's welcome'.

"Pleased to meet you, my name is Aeron. I'm sorry but I was recently stranded here so I know nothing of your reputations. As for your 'hunt', it appears I have had better or worse luck than yourselves with prey, depending on how you look at it." Aeron points to a clearing in a nearby distance where the hide of the once terrifying Jota could be seen.


----------



## manidk (Dec 2, 2013)

Robert spread his awareness out.  He couldn't see them, but could faintly feel their locations and current predicaments.

_this is gonna be fun.._ a smirk crossed his face as the thought passed through his mind.  

First was the ring of alcohol.  After all, what use is saving Gas if the plan falls through in the first place?

A thin circular barrier barrier appeared about an inch longer in diameter than the liquid below.

Second was Gas,  this would be easy enough.  Robert's hand reached out, following the faint trace of Gas he could pick up.  "This may hurt!" He yelled, knowing his shout likely fell on deaf ears.

Another barrier manifested below Gas.  It shared the elastic properties of the landing pad which was now invisible from the air.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Gadzooks" proclaims the mustached man "I say it looks like we have found ourselves some kindered spirits. What say you Monty?"
> 
> Monty remains silent while removing a rifle with a barrel the diameter of a large man's fist. He checks the action and rachets a round in the chamber before stowing it on his back again.
> 
> "Oh Monty you are such a jokester. Anyway chaps I am Sir Phineas Pleasantcock of the layer 122 Pleasantscocks" he says with some measure of pride. "Surely you have heard of our illustrious house." (You hadn't) " My man Month and I are just partaking of out annual big game hunt. Thus far it has been quite the disappointment but surely things will look up soon."



Kiel stayed  in alert  after hearing these guys were in a hunt and then really could easly kill us "Greetings,my name is Kiel i'm the same i'm not here as much of time so i don't really know about your reputations, but you're in a hunt both of you look experienced with dealing with beasts from here,what kind of hunt you are?" Asked politely Kiel trying to get the most pacific impression possibly.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 2, 2013)

"Shit" Silver says. 

He begins to release his aura and jumps out. I guess robert didn't hear me, Gas is shooting fire balls, and I'm surrounded.

"I've got 2 choices"

"Either use no aura and be "unfelt" and attempt to dodge every thing or fight my way through while dodging everything"

"I'll go with choice 2"

Silver then equips his aura around him with a good amount of energy behind it. 

"I should be able to have mobility and survive incoming attacks with a mild amount of difficultly. And as much of a failed experiment as I am I'm certain I can survive." 

Silver then begins running to the others dodging what he can.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright cease posting. Update in progress


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> That big guy is dangerous, guess I already know who to watch out for if things get rough Aeron thought to himself as he checked the situation then replied in a manner appropriate to 'Pleasantcock's welcome'.
> 
> "Pleased to meet you, my name is Aeron. I'm sorry but I was recently stranded here so I know nothing of your reputations. As for your 'hunt', it appears I have had better or worse luck than yourselves with prey, depending on how you look at it." Aeron points to a clearing in a nearby distance where the hide of the once terrifying Jota could be seen.


Phienas looks crestfallen "You haven't... Oh.. Well... I'm sure when you are more traveled you will grow sick of hearing it it will be spoken of so much Guffaw Guffaw Guffaw." He waddles by Aeron to the disemboweled jota. "Hmm, yes, quite right." He turn back to Aaron. "Nice trophy you have yourself, you should conside-"
He is interrupted by a rustling as Kiel emerges from the brush



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel stayed  in after hearing these guys were in a hunt and then really could easly kill us "Greetings,my name is Kiel i'm the same i'm not here as much of time so i don't really know about your reputations, but you're in a hunt both of you look experienced with dealing with beasts from here,what kind of hunt you are?" Asked politely Kiel trying to get the most pacific impression possibly.


"Great Scott there is another one Month" phineas exclames  reaching for his pistol

He needn't say anything though for Monthly already had his rifle shouldered and trained on Kiel. The great thing was practically a cannon, it had to weigh at least 200 pounds but Monty did not waiver in the slightest. For the first time Monty opened his mouth to speak. "It seems to me we have ourselves a sneakthief. An injured sneaktheif at that. What do you think we should do with them milord."

"Well Monty this certainly changes this. Here I was being perfectly cordial only to find that we are in the presence of a cut throat rapscallion. No no no this certainly won't do." Phone as paced a bit before turning, their was a sinister gleam in his eye. "Month dear boy... You were postulating earlier that our hunt was thus far unsuccessful because we lacked the correct bait... I think we just found it. I'm sure Grand Emperor Zion would be most pleased if we were to gift him the finest Voremadon seen in years. He may even be so pleased as to elevate our house."

Monty smirks grimly


"Hail to the King baby"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

"Hold on a second. I scouted ahead because to gauge the situation and see if you  could be trusted, fighting wasn't our intention. We could just as easily work together, see that beast over there, I could have finished it off in a moment's notice if I was serious and you need a prize. Let's make a deal then, give me 3 hours and I'll find you a strong one - until then you can have him as collateral" A wind barrier immediately surrounds Kiel trapping him instantly. "If I don't bring it back, he's yours for the taking. What do you say? Fight and risk death in a forest filled with abominable monsters or let us do the work and you get off scot-free with some terms of our own, of course"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert spread his awareness out.  He couldn't see them, but could faintly feel their locations and current predicaments.
> 
> _this is gonna be fun.._ a smirk crossed his face as the thought passed through his mind.
> 
> ...





JoJo said:


> "Shit" Silver says.
> 
> He begins to release his aura and jumps out. I guess robert didn't hear me, Gas is shooting fire balls, and I'm surrounded.
> 
> ...


Takime continues pouring what seems to be an unlimited amount of jack Daniels from on high and Gas Bill Plummets on his new trajectory. "Hrrrrm" Bill lights the stream of aerosal and the flaming debris catches on the whiskey. The effect is immediate. No sooner was he finished than he landed in Roberts second net. With all his weight on his mulched legs he succumbs to nature and escapes painful reality into the bliss of unconsciousness.

Silver knew what he had to do. He dropped the dome and instead cloaked himself in energy. He was only a 100 yards from the group, he could make that run in seconds. However when he dropped the dome the accelerant it had been keeping out poured into the hole, turning the hovel into a fire pit. His aura protected him from the heat by not the effects. His  mouth and eyes dried out immediately, no amount of blinking seemed to help receive the cloistering effects of the humidity and the acrid smoke from the burning carapaces. In seconds he lost his vision all together and was being constantly  bombarded by shuffling frenzied insects. He yelled out for help but couldn't even hear his own voice over the sounds of the impacts and the growing inferno. He began a hacking cough as the air in the immediate area was quickly consumed and all he had to replace it was bug fumes. His world spun. He tried to stand but between the blindness and the hacking cough he couldn't regain his feet.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 2, 2013)

"where the hell did that come from. Did GB have something to do with this?" 

But Silver had no time to think. He wasn't in a state where he could. Between feeling the effects of heat and being stomped (albeit they didn't hurt him that bad with the aura up and all).

He then felt weird and his tats turned into a red color. He knew "it" wanted to come out. But with his tongue he pull something from the back of his mouth and bit it. As difficult as it was to swallow with no spit he was still able to do it. But barely. His marks turned back into the sky blue.

"Do I use my secret technique?"  "No I shouldn't and it will be too difficult in this position". 

He then began closing the amount of space he had produced in his aura, but thickened it to the same extent to conserve power. His last action before hoping was turning on his "aura vision" which allowed him to see the aura of living things around him. But it didn't help much, he was under a stampede. But that was better than nothing.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

Kiel sweated cold when he felt that he would be one-shoted by those hunters,but then he heard what Aeron was saying as a deal,and felt the wind move in a strange patern Kiel know he was trapped in something that felt like a cage,he could go out from that cage but would be his dead if he tryed to do it,so he took a deep breath and sitted closing his eyes trying to heal his wounds even faster "well i can't do nothing,so i'm on their hands by now" Kiel thought in that hard situation.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hold on a second. I scouted ahead because to gauge the situation and see if you  could be trusted, fighting wasn't our intention. We could just as easily work together, see that beast over there, I could have finished it off in a moment's notice if I was serious and you need a prize. Let's make a deal then, give me 3 hours and I'll find you a strong one - until then you can have him as collateral" A wind barrier immediately surrounds Kiel trapping him instantly. "If I don't bring it back, he's yours for the taking. What do you say? Fight and risk death in a forest filled with abominable monsters or let us do the work and you get off scot-free with some terms of our own, of course"





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel sweated cold when he felt that he would be one-shoted by those hunters,but then he heard what Aeron was saying as a deal,and felt the wind move in a strange patern Kiel know he was trapped in something that felt like a cage,he could go out from that cage but would be his dead if he tryed to do it,so he took a deep breath and sitted closing his eyes trying to heal his wounds even faster "well i can't do nothing,so i'm on their hands by now" Kiel thought in that hard situation.


Phienas strokes his bald undeveloped chin, "Well now this is interesting. What say you Monty maboy? You know I am a sucker for a good wager."

Monty growls. "I came here to shoot game and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of bubble gum."

"Oh come now be a good sport, I'll treat you to some Vearnian whores on the at back home. What do you say?" Monty lowers his gun slowly."excellent" exclaims Phineas. He turns back to Aeron "So, what are your terms?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Phienas strokes his bald undeveloped chin, "Well now this is interesting. What say you Monty maboy? You know I am a sucker for a good wager."
> 
> Monty growls. "I came here to shoot game and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of bubble gum."
> 
> "Oh come now be a good sport, I'll treat you to some Vearnian whores on the at back home. What do you say?" Monty lowers his gun slowly."excellent" exclaims Phineas. He turns back to Aeron "So, what are your terms?"



Relieved that the deal has at least been considered, Aeron presses on 
"Simple, I have no guarantee that we would be safe even if I bring back a beast therefore I require two sets of objects. The first being 2 batches of medicine if you have, any to even the odds before and after I finish off the pray. The second is a route/map out of the forest so we can meet our friends. That's all"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Relieved that the deal has at least been considered, Aeron presses on
> "Simple, I have no guarantee that we would be safe even if I bring back a beast therefore I require two sets of objects. The first being 2 batches of medicine if you have, any to even the odds before and after I finish off the pray. The second is a route/map out of the forest so we can meet our friends. That's all"



"Hmm hmm hmm yes yes. In find the terms quite agreeable, however I have one of my own. " Phineas nods at Monty who draw his sidearm lightning quick and puts a bullet in Aeron's chest. "What you known have firmly embedded in your sternum is a tracker, I do so hate welshers so any attempt to flee or otherwise go back on you side of the bargain and it will explode. If you attempt to remove it it will explode. If it ceases to get a constant signal from my transponder It. Will. Explode. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Hmm hmm hmm yes yes. In find the terms quite agreeable, however I have one of my own. " Phone as nids at Monty who draw his side are lightning quick and puts a bullet in Aeron's chest. "What you known have firmly embedded in your sternum is a tracker, I do so hate welshers so any attempt to flee or otherwise go back on you side of the bargain and it will explode. If you attempt to remove it it will explode. If it ceases to get a constant signal from my transponder It. Will. Explode. Are there any questions?"



_FAST_! that sole word held so much weight, Aeron wouldn't dare speak his thoughts aloud "I knew it, if we had fought here, we would have been killed, he's as fast as I am in *that form*" The blonde quickly regains his composure as to not appear weak

"Fair enough though I will tell you this much, you insult me. I didn't make this deal because I'm afraid of dying - I rather enjoy battle when it suits the time and place but I've got baggage with me this time" Aeron refers to Kiel "I'm not so much of a coward that I'd leave my friend to die here so keep this in mind, you'd best hold your end of the bargain or you won't have to worry about 'hunting festivals' ever again, that much I can promise you."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

Kiel tooking deep breaths he already know that that guys were powerfull trying to do anything would be reckless and would result in death,he opened his eyes and looked at those guys thinking "We may have some time,but them are really prepared in case of we do anyting to get rid of them"


Because of the inuries and using his abilities to heal took some damage in   Kiel body so cough some blood in his hand,and let it there thinking "this blood may be usefull,not right know though" and then he closed his eyes once more.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 2, 2013)

"Well this is it, for me and possibly everyone else." Silver says as he only has a few breaths of air left and lungs full of soot.

He falls under full unconsciousness. His tattoos turn red with a blood curdling voice saying "Took you long enough, to fall off your high horse. Now its my turn to get on". 

"It" stands up in Control if Silver`s body. A red aura then massively spikes up and jumps at the team. He leaves the fiery pits getting in but a single breath of air. Ignoring anything in his path. Unluckily for GB  He lands in front of him.  The thing in front of gb`s body then attempts to plunge five of his fingers into GB`s chest for no apparent reason aside from being a berserk monster. But as he does this he let's out an extremely loud roar spewing out all of the soot in his lungs while simultaneously knocking himself unconscious due to an insufficient amount of air due to being in the fire for so long. 

Silver then returns to normal. Waking up moments later breathing heavily Silver thought to himself as gazed upon GB `s body "did I do this?". But falls back down awake since his body is incredibbly worn out.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 2, 2013)

Silver's fingers impacted against Robert's shield that had been holding Gas Bill aloft.

The unexpected resistance of the spacial warping redirect the momentum of "it's" leap, leaving Gas Bill completely unharmed from it's passage. Silver's body then collapsed into an unconscious leap upon landing.

The inferno was still burning. And the swarm of Flaming Pill Bugs was not yet eradicated.


----------



## manidk (Dec 2, 2013)

Robert stared down at the flaming insects below, his face showing hints of disgust.  

"Time to take out the trash."

His open hand reached out, aiming at the fire pit below.  "Enclose."  The cylinder became a sphere, at least 90% of the fire and insects contained within.  He closed his fingers, his hand becoming a tight fist.  "Shrink."

The sphere did as it was commanded.  The fire and bugs began to compress within.  As the sphere continued shrinking, currently at about 70% of its original size, the flames died, starved of oxygen.  The bugs, still alive within, but now smoldering began to be crushed.

Smaller and smaller the sphere became, it was now only around 15% of the size it was at the beginning.  "That's about enough..."

Robert swirled his hand as a small circle appeared on the side of the barrier facing away from the group.  The oxygen suddenly rushing in reignited the crushed bugs, launching at the flaming bits and pieces hundreds of meters away all at once.

His hands clapped together.  "Pest control: complete."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Takime looks at the handy work that everyone has done after he stopped pouring and had gotten a proper distance away.
The updraft of the flames heat carries him high, high enough to where he can get out where they started.
"Do I leave them to die or help them get out?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _FAST_! that sole word held so much weight, Aeron wouldn't dare speak his thoughts aloud "I knew it, if we had fought here, we would have been killed, he's as fast as I am in *that form*" The blonde quickly regains his composure as to not appear weak
> 
> "Fair enough though I will tell you this much, you insult me. I didn't make this deal because I'm afraid of dying - I rather enjoy battle when it suits the time and place but I've got baggage with me this time" Aeron refers to Kiel "I'm not so much of a coward that I'd leave my friend to die here so keep this in mind, you'd best hold your end of the bargain or you won't have to worry about 'hunting festivals' ever again, that much I can promise you."


Monty grunts in something resembling approval. Phineas chuckles.
"Now now no need for such a scary face young man." Phineas's hand disappears behind his back and when it reappears it is holding a small box. 14 inches long, 8 inches wide, and 8 tall. "That is a hunters kit, more or less everything you require is inside." He picked out a spot he favored and sat there, producing a pocket novella from the folds of his hunting vest



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel tooking deep breaths he already know that that guys were powerfull trying to do anything would be reckless and would result in death,he opened his eyes and looked at those guys thinking "We may have some time,but them are really prepared in case of we do anyting to get rid of them"
> 
> 
> Because of the inuries and using his abilities to heal took some damage in   Kiel body so cough some blood in his hand,and let it there thinking "this blood may be usefull,not right know though" and then he closed his eyes once more.


With nothing to do except concentrate on his injuries Kiel began making headway. He could feel his torn blood vessels slowly reconnecting, like bridges across his cavernous wounds. His muscle fibers began to slowly reknit, strand by strand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Well this is it, for me and possibly everyone else." Silver says as he only has a few breaths of air left and lungs full of soot.
> 
> He falls under full unconsciousness. His tattoos turn red with a blood curdling voice saying "Took you long enough, to fall off your high horse. Now its my turn to get on".
> 
> ...


*Some serious Gary stu faggotry at work here*


TehChron said:


> Silver's fingers impacted against Robert's shield that had been holding Gas Bill aloft.
> 
> The unexpected resistance of the spacial warping redirect the momentum of "it's" leap, leaving Gas Bill completely unharmed from it's passage. Silver's body then collapsed into an unconscious leap upon landing.
> 
> The inferno was still burning. And the swarm of Flaming Pill Bugs was not yet eradicated.





manidk said:


> Robert stared down at the flaming insects below, his face showing hints of disgust.
> 
> "Time to take out the trash."
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks at the handy work that everyone has done after he stopped pouring and had gotten a proper distance away.
> The updraft of the flames heat carries him high, high enough to where he can get out where they started.
> "Do I leave them to die or help them get out?"


Task completed, Takime lands amongst the comrades, no worse for wear. Robert lowers the unconscious Bill to the ground before turning back to the barbeque. His open hand reached out, aiming at the fire pit below.  "Enclose."  The cylinder became a sphere, at least 90% of the fire and insects contained within.  He closed his fingers, his hand becoming a tight fist.  "Shrink."

The sphere did as it was commanded.  The fire and bugs began to compress within.  As the sphere continued shrinking, currently at about 70% of its original size, the flames died, starved of oxygen.  The bugs, still alive within, but now smoldering began to be crushed. Robert swirled his hand as a small circle appeared on the side of the barrier facing away from the group.  The oxygen suddenly rushing in reignited the crushed bugs, launching at the flaming bits and pieces hundreds of meters away all at once. However he had decidedly underestimated the violence of the explosion to come. While he had accurately factored in the properties of the fire he had neglected to consider the violitile chemicals stored within the bugs that allowed them to launch themselves with such violence. When he opened to sphere to renewed Oxygen flow the bugs thierin exploded with such force the valley shook, far surpassing his current capability to contain. Robert and Takime who were  standing  when the blast shockwave hit were hurled into the valley wall more forcefully than car collision.

Silver who was at ground zero did not survive.


Takime and Robert are shaken out of their daze by a scorched and sooty Munji. "The fuck was that?"


Gas Bill advances to E7
Robert advances to E8
Takime advances to F1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime and Robert are shaken out of their daze by a scorched and sooty Munji. "The fuck was that?"
> 
> 
> Gas Bill advances to E7
> ...



"You guys aren't too bad, didn't know you had it in you."
Takime stood around 5'5 without all of the rags around him
"Mr.Munji, that was teamwork. You probably didn't notice it all of the times you ran away to survive. 
Don't be too afraid, I don't really blame you."
The barely rag covered Takime walks over to Bills and looks at his legs.

"I can't do much for him, his legs are shattered completely."
Takime pulls out a sewing needle
"For this to be healed we need someone with healing powers, otherwise the most I can do is stop the bleeding. This is going to hurt a bit."
Takime takes some the alcohol on bills and soaks his rags in it then he threads it through his needle and begins to work on Bill's legs quickly.

When Takime was finished it looked like Bills legs are in a cast of threads.
"Done."
A majority of the rags on Takime are gone and some of his body is revealed, but still nothing that could tell you what he actually looks like.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Monty grunts in something resembling approval. Phineas chuckles.
> "Now now no need for such a scary face young man." Phineas's hand disappears behind his back and when it reappears it is holding a small box. 14 inches long, 8 inches wide, and 8 tall. "That is a hunters kit, more or less everything you require is inside." He picked out a spot he favored and sat there, producing a pocket novella from the folds of his hunting vest



Having finished treating himself Aeron takes to the sky and begins to search for wildlife suiting the hunters' ambition though not before asking for a communication device, in case he needed tips on their prey.

"Quite the dilemma I've gotten myself into, never thought I would be the one looking for a fight here but anything is better than duking it out with Monty. " The blonde shudders at the memory of being shot and unable to react 

"Then there's this tracer, gotta say, having a bomb in my chest is not how I saw this day going but I I guess it's not that bad, I've still got a few tricks up my sleeve."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert looked down at Silver's charred remains.

"Poor guy, can't even recognize him anymore.  I guess the least we could do is give him a proper funeral.."

A coffin-shape barrier surrounded the fajita meat that used to be Silver.  Robert shook Gas, who was beginning to stir.

"Wanna do the honors?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Having finished treating himself Aeron takes to the sky and begins to search for wildlife suiting the hunters' ambition though not before asking for a communication device, in case he needed tips on their prey.



"As I said before everything you need is in the kit"


> "Quite the dilemma I've gotten myself into, never thought I would be the one looking for a fight here but anything is better than duking it out with Monty. " The blonde shudders at the memory of being shot and unable to react
> 
> "Then there's this tracer, gotta say, having a bomb in my chest is not how I saw this day going but I I guess it's not that bad, I've still got a few tricks up my sleeve."



Once airborne Aeron dissected the contents of the kit

- Fortified jerky
- Small bottle of water
- 6 chemical lights
- A small knife
- Bandages
- 3 shots of morphine
- 3 shots of adrenaline
- a detailer map of the level

Noticeably absent was a communication device


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looked down at Silver's charred remains.
> 
> "Poor guy, can't even recognize him anymore.  I guess the least we could do is give him a proper funeral.."
> 
> ...



Gas Bill began to stir, grunting himself wake.

"Honors? What did I..." He looks down at his legs, before grimacing in annoyance. "Tch."

His gaze sweeps out, taking in the carnage, nodding in satisfaction. The valley is filled with evidence of the massive explosion, and the charred remains of the massive insect army.

A sole survivor, covered in soot, slowly rolls towards the group. It slowly comes to a stop in front of them, before uncurling itself. Gas Bill watches the shell shocked insect shakily look around, its compound eyes confirming its survival, before noticing the group.

A shrill chattering fills the air, and Gas Bill launches himself onto the massive pillbugs back in answer. The creature looks up in confusion, as its unexpected rider grips around its softer head with one arm, gripping behind the reach of it's mandibles.

It's chittering becomes distinctively panicked, as Gas Bills other hand pulls a pair of folded sunglasses out from within the confines of his trenchcoat.

A dull wet crunch resounds through the air, the folded shades pierce through the center of the beasts skull, calming it down instantly as it receives a pseudo lobotomy.

"_Hrrm._" Gas Bill moves the makeshift joystick experimentally, the pillbug moving precisely in response to the stimuli.

"This should work." Satisfied, he turns back towards Robert, "Im sorry, what were you saying just now?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 3, 2013)

Kiel opened his eyes once more,looking at the two hunters and said in a way to not provoke the hunters. 'Would you mind  if i ask some questions about this level?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert points to Silver's charred remains again.

"Wanna finish the job?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel opened his eyes once more,looking at the two hunters and said in a way to not provoke the hunters. 'Would you mind  if i ask some questions about this level?"



Monty ignores you while dry shaving with a  razor edged buck knife, checking in the job he was doing in the knifes reflection. Phienas peers above his novella with beady eyes "There is nonharm in asking but know at answer  or dont at my convenience"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill prods the pillbug forward, approaching the impromptu coffin, leaning both ride and rider over the side to inspect the contents.

"What did you have in mi-" A wet, satisfied chittering cuts off Gas Bill mid-sentence, wet squelching sounds following soon after.

He jerks the shades backwards, forcing the pillbug away.

"No. Bad." He admonishes the giant insect, before turning to Robert again, "Anyway. What did you have in mind?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill prods the pillbug forward, approaching the impromptu coffin, leaning both ride and rider over the side to inspect the contents.
> 
> "What did you have in mi-" A wet, satisfied chittering cuts off Gas Bill mid-sentence, wet squelching sounds following soon after.
> 
> ...



"Blimey silvas kicked it." Munji says speaking up "Well it is fortunate I happened upon two able bodied gentlemen while I was expediting a tactical retreat."

Munji whistles and two figures make their way to the recently shrunken group


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert looks over at Gas and his steed.

"Let's put the 'fun' back in Funeral."  He says with a smirk, his shades miraculously appearring on his face.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

"Sounds good," Gas Bill responds, sliding on his own pair of cool shades.

"Lets give him a little bit of a boost into the afterlife," As he does so, he tugs out his silver flask, having gotten it back from Takamichi at some point.

He begins pouring it into the coffin, emptying the contents to a level ensuring a satisfactory blaze.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

"..."
Takime pulls his sunglasses off and puts them back onto his rag covered face with his back to the coffin walking away slowly for what is to come.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

A smokescreen suddenly draws Aeron's attention "That's a better lead than anything I've got so far, might as well check it out."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Monty ignores you while dry shaving with a  razor edged buck knife, checking in the job he was doing in the knifes reflection. Phienas peers above his novella with beady eyes "There is nonharm in asking but know at answer  or dont at my convenience"



Kiel look to Phienas and think "If i say something that makes then mad i may end with my head in their hand soon"

 So Kiel proceed to say "Thats fine,i'm just curious if theres hunters like you two here why are  you hunting? Is it a  kind of sport,food or maybe a beast in special is being target by hunters for some reason? I mean you seem to have something in mind to have agreed with the deal, to took your time waiting for my partner  to search something strong for you two,even more that we barely know what lies in this place,even with a map since we know you guys are strong, but we have no idea what are your true strenght is,my partner can find something strong in our terms but not in your terms of powers and you two don't look like someone that would waste precious time making this kind of deal so i believe you have a special reason for this. "


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"Let's let one of our new arrivals light the funeral pyre."

Robert motions to the alcohol drenched coffin, standing aside for the new blood.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ed was fiddling with his rifle, checking if it was damaged on the way here when he heard Robert.

"_Guess they mean me or the other guy,_" he thinks. 

"I guess I'll go up. And I've got the perfect things to set this off," he says as he reaches into his coat. He brings out 2 long cylinders, marked "Deflagrate" and the other marked "Detonate".

He turns to the others and asks "So which to do want? A loud boom or big flame?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill inspects the newcomer, eyebrow quirked behind his sunglasses.

"I prefer an explosion, myself."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 3, 2013)

"So, does anyone object to explosions?" Ed asked. No one seemed to call against it. "No?"

"Explosions it is, then."

Ed puts away the "Deflagrate" tube away as he twists the center of the "Detonate" tube. The tube's surface slides to reveal a clear tube showing two chemicals mixing with a ball-shaped object in it. He placed the bomb in the center of the coffin. "You might wanna stand back," Ed said as he walked away from the coffin. At that point the chemicals started to glow, signaling that it was about to go boom.

And go boom it did. The explosion from the tube-bomb destroyed the coffin and damaged the surrounding area. The area with the coffin in it went in flames in an instant and, just as quickly, disappeared in the resulting cloud of smoke. When it subsited, there was nothing where the coffin stood; Only small chunks of it and the burned, blackened earth at the epicenter. 

"Well," Ed said with a smirk, "That was one hell of a send-off. What did you guys think?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill nodded approvingly.

"Welcome to the team."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

"What the hell?"  Was Aeron's response to the near instantaneous explosion set off at the site of the smokescreen. As he reached his destination, he recognized a few familiar faces, two new ones and a charred crater in his descent

".....Do I even want to know?" Aeron asked his comrades


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Well," Ed said with a smirk, "That was one hell of a send-off. What did you guys think?"



A line of drool is seen running down Takime's rags.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill turns to the new arrival, taking in his injuries.

"_Hrrm._ Looks like you had fun." He then gestures towards the crater, "Silver bit it, so we gave him an impromptu viking funeral."

He adjusts the shades on his face, voice turning grave, "Wheres Kiel?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill turns to the new arrival, taking in his injuries.
> 
> "_Hrrm._ Looks like you had fun." He then gestures towards the crater, "Silver bit it, so we gave him an impromptu viking funeral."
> 
> He adjusts the shades on his face, voice turning grave, "Wheres Kiel?"


 
Likewise, Aeron notices they had all seen better days "Really, less than day and we already have corpses among us " Said Aeron as he took a moment to mourn for the fallen.

"We ran into trouble....big trouble." Aeron explains their situation regarding the Jota, his injuries and the deal he made with the two hunters.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill nods, paying close attention to the details of "Montys" appearance. After Aeron finishes the overview, Gas Bill finds himself staring at the newly formed crater. His expression hard.

"And Silver just let you two run off, without even trying to convince you to stay in the safety of the group?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill nods, paying close attention to the details of "Montys" appearance. After Aeron finishes the overview, Gas Bill finds himself staring at the newly formed crater. His expression hard.
> 
> "And Silver just let you two run off, without even trying to convince you to stay in the safety of the group?"



Aeron catching on to Gas' train of thought objected immediately "Placing blame on the dead is pointless; we need to rescue Kiel and the only way to do that is find some big game and we are running out of time"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look to Phienas and think "If i say something that makes then mad i may end with my head in their hand soon"
> 
> So Kiel proceed to say "Thats fine,i'm just curious if theres hunters like you two here why are  you hunting? Is it a  kind of sport,food or maybe a beast in special is being target by hunters for some reason? I mean you seem to have something in mind to have agreed with the deal, to took your time waiting for my partner  to search something strong for you two,even more that we barely know what lies in this place,even with a map since we know you guys are strong, but we have no idea what are your true strenght is,my partner can find something strong in our terms but not in your terms of powers and you two don't look like someone that would waste precious time making this kind of deal so i believe you have a special reason for this. "



Phineas stares silently at Kiel. "There are only  4 ways to advance within The Hive dear boy, first is strength of arm. Given the sheer amount of utterly terrifying monsters in The Hive (The 13 princes, The Seven sins, The drifters) such a route is utter folly. Second is Iron Will, with cut throat politics and eqaul parts lying and glad handing. I have no stomach for such an arena though so that too is out. Third is to buy yourself a seat at the table sea of gold and a mountain of jewels, as well off as the pleasantcocks are we are but mere paupers  in comparison to the vast crushing wealth of the upper nobles. They could literally crush us just under the weight of the checks they write. The forth is to be gifted elevation by the Royal family, this is the route I have chosen for us because it is the only one achievable. I plan on impressing the Grand Emperor enough to secure my clan a status truly worthy of respect."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill shakes his head in negation.

"That's actually not what I was thinking about. Or at least..." The man shakes his head, before forcing his steed further down the valley, away from the smouldering wreckage.

"At least I hope it isnt." The man takes a second to draw his trenchcoat tighter around himself, warding off a chill only he could feel.

"Lets go. Well have introductions along the way." Gas Bill then levels a finger at their guide, "You. Monkey. Show us where we can find the biggest, meanest son of a bitch around here so we can bag it and get our two friends out of this mess."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

"One thing I forgot to mention." Aeron motions to the Hunter's kit on his back "I managed to make the old guy give me a map of the area along with some medical supplies; looking at some of you, I guess I made the right choice. Patch yourselves up first"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

"Get to the others, first." The man gestures to his bound legs, "My injuries arent something a first aid kit can manage." Gas Bill turns a pained grin towards Aeros, "Hurts like a bitch, though."

His glance turns towards the map as his companion withdraws it, and steers the mounted pillbug towards the wind user. "While youre doling out supplies, let me take a look at that..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill shakes his head in negation.
> 
> "That's actually not what I was thinking about. Or at least..." The man shakes his head, before forcing his steed further down the valley, away from the smouldering wreckage.
> 
> ...



Munji shakes his head feverishly "The Voremadon is a B rank creature, it would turn you into a light mist before you even realized you were close enough to see it. Through binoculars." Munji hop onto a handstand. "Although." He rights himself "If its impressive you want then Citrigous eggs are what your looking for. They are formed of emerald crystal and when hit by the light the shine with a fierce brilliance. They are incredibly difficult to acquire though because if that shine. Predators always come along and smash the eggs up to gobble the goodies inside, so finding an intact egg is nearly impossible."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

"_Hrrm._" Gas Bill takes in Munji's response thoughtfully.

"Show me where we can find them on this map." His thoughts turning back towards the previous battle.

"We'll need every advantage we can get."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm._" Gas Bill takes in Munji's response thoughtfully.
> 
> "Show me where we can find them on this map." His thoughts turning back towards the previous battle.
> 
> "We'll need every advantage we can get."



Munji studies map. "Here" he points to a light brown area. "The cradle." The cradle was roughly 50 miles to the north west of their current location. "The quickest way to get their would be through the sluices, but that has its own difficulties, namely it is extremely unstable. Too much noise and you'll have thousands of tons of rubble coming down in ya noggin."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji studies map. "Here" he points to a light brown area. "The cradle." The cradle was roughly 50 miles to the north west of their current location. "The quickest way to get their would be through the sluices, but that has its own difficulties, namely it is extremely unstable. Too much noise and you'll have thousands of tons of rubble coming down in ya noggin."



"How long would it take to get to from the air?" He addresses this question to Aeron, having already assumed that he would be the one to act as transport to the location.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Phineas stares silently at Kiel. "There are only  4 ways to advance within The Hive dear boy, first is strength of arm. Given the sheer amount of utterly terrifying monsters in The Hive (The 13 princes, The Seven sins, The drifters) such a route is utter folly. Second is Iron Will, with cut throat politics and eqaul parts lying and glad handing. I have no stomach for such an arena though so that too is out. Third is to buy yourself a seat at the table sea of gold and a mountain of jewels, as well off as the pleasantcocks are we are but mere paupers  in comparison to the vast crushing wealth of the upper nobles. They could literally crush us just under the weight of the checks they write. The forth is to be gifted elevation by the Royal family, this is the route I have chosen for us because it is the only one achievable. I plan on impressing the Grand Emperor enough to secure my clan a status truly worthy of respect."



Kiel reply without much words "I see,thank you for answering my question"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "How long would it take to get to from the air?" He addresses this question to Aeron, having already assumed that he would be the one to act as transport to the location.



"Do I look like a bird to you?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "How long would it take to get to from the air?" He addresses this question to Aeron, having already assumed that he would be the one to act as transport to the location.



"Alone, about a few minutes. Carrying the rest of you will take at least half an hour."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Do I look like a bird to you?"



"I dunno. Were you the one with convenient wind based powers capable of taking the entire group there?"



> "Alone, about a few minutes. Carrying the rest of you will take at least half an hour."



"I'm assuming you've got enough time. After what both of our groups just faced off against, you'd have to be pretty stupid to try and chance it going alone." Gas Bill jams his finger down on the location Munji had indicated, "If the monkey's right, then that means that what we're going after is one of the most sought after objects on this floor."

He gestures behind him, towards the smouldering pile that had once consisted of thousands of giant pillbugs, "If we wind up dealing with something like this again, we're not going to be able to handle it alone. Let alone something like that Devasaur whatever."

He moves closer to Aeron, the pillbug enabling him to look the wind user in the eye, "Either way, the only way you're leaving this floor alive is with our help. So let's get a move on."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert, who had previously been sitting on a makeshift throne composed of barriers, leaned forward.

"This sounds great and all but... I'm kinda hungry."  He pulls the two birds from earlier out of his satchel.  "Did anyone think to bring ketchup?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill withdraws his flask and three miscellaneous bottles from the depths of his trenchcoat.

One is a stoppered jar filled with a pale red liquid with an image of a pepper on it, another holds a dull red paste, and the last is a jar filled with crushed spices innocuously labeled "Mah Rubz".

"Will these work?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill withdraws his flask and three miscellaneous bottles from the depths of his trenchcoat.
> 
> One is a stoppered jar filled with a pale red liquid with an image of a pepper on it, another holds a dull red paste, and the last is a jar filled with crushed spices innocuously labeled "Mah Rubz".
> 
> "Will these work?"



Robert eyed the condiments from his throne.

"You... I think we're going to get along well.  You kind of remind me of someone else I know who had a taste for the extravagant... Did I know that person?  Nevermind, I feel like it might have been a dream.  This man had a face like tree bark and the most fantastic head of hair... Anyways, I'm rambling.  If you don't mind starting a fire... Here.  Here is good."

A circular barrier appeared half-buried in the ground before condensing and disappearing.  A hemisphere of about 1 meter in diameter was now dug out of the ground, with small rectangular barriers appearing perpendicular in a mesh-like pattern on top of the pit.

"Fire it up."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I dunno. Were you the one with convenient wind based powers capable of taking the entire group there?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much to his chagrin, Aeron nods assured that the creatures lying in wait were too much for anyone of them to handle. " Alright, we can leave when everyone's ready, just stay close to me."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

"Guy sounds like an asshole," Gas Bill grunts, driving his steed towards the impromptu firepit, filling it up with whiskey, before igniting the liquid. 

"You should probably get this ready to be taken with us. Can you clean the birds while I handle the cooking?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"As far as I can remember, he was.  We seemed to have some sort of common interests though, at least.  Anyways, yeah, cleaning and whatnot."

*A few minutes pass*

"And there we are.  Plucked and prepared... Should I get you an apron?"

Robert tosses the birds to Gas, his smirk widening into a sarcastic smile.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

The birds impact against pairs of sunglasses gripped in Gas Bills hand, his other hand gripping the jar of spices.

With inhuman skill, he empties a portion of the jars contents into the air, forming a cloud. The birds are plunged into it, gathering the cloud onto their newly plucked skin.

His other hand now free, Gas Bill uses it to set the rub in, before putting them onto the barrier array set above the fire pit.

"Should only take a minute or two."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"Excellent."  Robert let out, beginning to salivate.  He looked over at the newcomers, as well as Takime, Gas, and Aeron.

"How many are dining with us today, exactly?  I'm not really one for sharing..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Excellent."  Robert let out, beginning to salivate.  He looked over at the newcomers, as well as Takime, Gas, and Aeron.
> 
> "How many are dining with us today, exactly?  I'm not really one for sharing..."



"No thanks, Cannibalism isn't exactly a usual practice for me." Aeron responded sounding slightly put off by Robert's question.


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"Cannibalism?  Do I look like a bird to you?"  Robert pointed at the cooking meat, specifically a wing.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Cannibalism?  Do I look like a bird to you?"  Robert pointed at the cooking meat, specifically a wing.



"I wasn't talking about to you, never mind." Aeron sighs knowing he looks no different from the average human in that state.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Excellent."  Robert let out, beginning to salivate.  He looked over at the newcomers, as well as Takime, Gas, and Aeron.
> 
> "How many are dining with us today, exactly?  I'm not really one for sharing..."



Gas Bill shrugs in response to the question, "If anyone wants any, they can catch their own. We'll be in the air shortly. But until then..." The shades on his face lower, his green eyes sweeping the group, "_Mine_." 

As if to emphasize this point, he undoes the stopper on the bottle of Not!Tabasco and begins carefully drizzling it onto one of the birds, working the liquid into the insides of the meat as it hisses and sizzles.



> "No thanks, Cannibalism isn't exactly a usual practice for me." Aeron responded sounding slightly put off by Robert's question.





> "Cannibalism? Do I look like a bird to you?" Robert pointed at the cooking meat, specifically a wing.



"No, he means that he's half-bird."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

_What an odd fellow._

"Well, I'm sure we will run across something more suited to you eventually... No telling what the effort will be to catch it though...  I guess sometime you just have to *[SHADES APPLIED]* let things fly."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> _What an odd fellow._
> 
> "Well, I'm sure we will run across something more suited to you eventually... No telling what the effort will be to catch it though...  I guess sometime you just have to *[SHADES APPLIED]* let things fly."



Gas Bill removes the sunglasses, folding them into his hand.

"Even if we assume that wasn't terrible...I have to admit I groaned a little, there...Having said that, I think you should drop the subject..." He then puts his Cool Shades back on, "...Like a bad joke."


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2013)

Well everyone else converse... Terry in the meantime had been staring off... He has been hidden at this point... often trailing the team so far.. 

He finally felt that it was time for him to step up to the plate and be useful for a change..

He returns to the group as they chi-chat about...


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"Fine...  Is the food ready yet?  I'm starving... I think we should go over the plan as well I don't want to just be running around...  Like a chicken with its head cut off."

Robert removed his shades, revealing an identical set underneath them.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Fine...  Is the food ready yet?  I'm starving... I think we should go over the plan as well I don't want to just be running around...  Like a chicken with its head cut off."
> 
> Robert removed his shades, revealing an identical set underneath them.



"Just a little bit more...Can't be too careful when it comes to this kind of thing...That's as true in cooking as in anything else...After all, if you don't watch yourself..."

Gas Bill takes off his own pair of shades, revealing that underneath the first pair, two more pairs were crisscrossed over his eyes, "You'll get burned."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

"_Starting to think this was a  bad idea, Not sure what's worse, the food or the bad puns_" Aeron muttered silently referring to the exchange of puns between Robert and Gas.



> "You'll get burned."



"The jokes, definitely the jokes."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

Robert scoffs.  "You're quite the opponent.  A culinary master as well as cunning linguist..."

He sits forward on his throne again, meshing his fingers together.

"But you shouldn't count your chickens before they hatch."

Robert's shades fell off, revealing a monocle over his left eye.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert scoffs.  "You're quite the opponent.  A culinary master as well as cunning linguist..."
> 
> He sits forward on his throne again, meshing his fingers together.
> 
> ...



Gas Bill nods, leaning back against his lobotomized steed, hands steepled against one another.

"I would say that you're no slouch either, except..."

His sunglasses explode, revealing an eyepatch over his right eye, "...That's bad for your posture."


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

_This guy...  Could he be the final boss?_

Robert glanced back toward Aeron.  "Well, at the very least, I'm glad we found someone who can provide us with some reliable transportation...  after all..."

Robert's monocle shattered as an audible "POP" was heard high overhead.

"A bird in the hand..."

Robert pointed his head upwards.

"Is worth two in the bush."

Another monocle fell onto his eye, followed by a pair of shades, reading glasses, aviators, and finally swimming goggles.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

"I think we're here" Aeron motioned to the map and recognized the area to be "The Cradle"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I think we're here" Aeron motioned to the map and recognized the area to be "The Cradle"



40 minutes had passed since he made the wager Aeron was careful to note. The companions were floating over the edge of the cradle, a large arena of sand covered in small dunes.  They were also covered in flects of brilliant green. Even from on high the luster of the shells could be easily spotted, but so too could the hoarded of horned wolflike creatures smashing them with wild abandon and greedily consuming the fetuses inside. Even from this high up the shattering of the shells could be heard.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> 40 minutes had passed since he made the wager Aeron was careful to note. The companions were floating over the edge of the cradle, a large arena of sand covered in small dunes.  They were also covered in flects of brilliant green. Even from on high the luster of the shells could be easily spotted, but so too could the hoarded of horned wolflike creatures smashing them with wild abandon and greedily consuming the fetuses inside. Even from this high up the shattering of the shells could be heard.



Gas Bill leans his pillbug steed over the edge of the wind platform, looking down upon the animals that were facing extermination.

"_Hrrm_." His shades fall into his open hand, joining three other pairs already gripped in between his fingers, "Looks like we'll have the drop on them...I'll start things off by sniping them with some of my shades. From there, we'll have Roberto shield the remaining eggs...As long as they don't look up..."

Time seems to flow backwards as the shades in his open palm open back up, and float through the air, before settling back into place over Gas Bills eyes, "...They'll never see us coming."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ed looks down at the horde of beasts attacking their objective. "_Doesn't look like we'll be able to just waltz right in,_" he thought as he re-assembled his rifle. "_Guess we could just pick em off from a distance. It'd be easy if we could just distract a good chunk of 'em and pick off any stragglers..._"

He reaches into his coat and pulls out another "Detonate" bomb. "_Should be enough to catch their attention if things go to hell..._" Ed took out his flask and drew out a handful of rounds. As he loaded and checked his weapon, he listened to the rest of Gas Bill's plan. 

"Think you could use a hand with picking them off?" Ed asked Gas Bill. "I've been dying to use this since I got here," drawing attention to the rifle in his hands.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill waves the hand gripping the shades, "If you need an opening, I'll be picking off a few of them to grab their attention and separate them from the eggs. That's when Robert will put up his barriers, and you'll be free to go wild."

His hand extends back, trenchcoat fluttering in the wind, "Everyone ready?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

"Aye aye, cap'n Gas."

Robert stretched his hand out again, this time holding his forearm with his other hand.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

"Sounds like a plan"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

"Then let's begin."

Gas Bills arm snaps forward efficiently, sending three pairs of sunglasses spinning through the air towards the exposed necks of three of the wolf-esque creatures.

In the instant the shades leave his hand, Gas Bill grips the pseudo-joystick of his steed, steadying it, as his hand reaches into his trenchcoat, withdrawing another three pairs in preparation for a second volley.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Then let's begin."
> 
> Gas Bills arm snaps forward efficiently, sending three pairs of sunglasses spinning through the air towards the exposed necks of three of the wolf-esque creatures.
> 
> In the instant the shades leave his hand, Gas Bill grips the pseudo-joystick of his steed, steadying it, as his hand reaches into his trenchcoat, withdrawing another three pairs in preparation for a second volley.



The eyewear glides smoothly through the air towards the nearest pack, 12 strong, as they ravenously savage a cluth of eggs. Three hits later  three of the beast are lolling in the sand, tongues out and soaking in a pool of their own blood. The remaining 9 are alerted  to danger and back towards each other in a circle, haunches raised and fur bristling.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

_As expected. _

Gas Bill hurls another trio of shades down to the earth, aiming for the backs of three of the creatures. 

With the volley launched, he leaned back on the joystick for his pillbug, backing away from the edge of the platform, and letting himself ease into a position to observe the imminent carnage.

"Gentlemen."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _As expected. _
> 
> Gas Bill hurls another trio of shades down to the earth, aiming for the backs of three of the creatures.
> 
> ...



Bill let's loose again expecting a repeat performance but the wolves are ready this time. 1 dodges completely, one snaps a pair out of the air and the third merely suffers a light wound on its chest. The entire pack is now full aware of the companions presence.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

*[Keikaku intensifies]*


----------



## Sablés (Dec 3, 2013)

" I've had enough of mutts for one day so I'll keep a safe distance. Animals that form packs means their individual strength isn't very high, that you're all bunched up like that only makes my job easier,"  A miniature ball of air begins to culminate Aeron's palm

"Hope you have a nice trip._ Wind Dance_!" Aeron throws the sphere at the wolves' direction, watching as it expands and forms a miniature tornado with every intent on blowing the beasts away.


----------



## manidk (Dec 3, 2013)

_Did I leave the oven on before I departed?  Ugh, I think I did.  Whole area is probably up in flames by now, fat lotta good this whole journey is gonna do in that case._

Robert suddenly looks up from his daydream.  

"Oh... uh... Oopsie poopsie!  Enclose: Triple Enclosure!"

The eggs were now protected by three cube-shaped barriers stacked inside of each other.

"I made them nice and reinforced.  Go wild."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 3, 2013)

"Whelp, that should be enough for now," Ed said while walking back to his rifle. "Now to get back to Artemis."

Ed saw the unfolding carnage from the scope of his gun, flask of ammo next to him. "_Note to self: Never piss any of them off,_" he thought to himself. Ed aimed for any group of wolves to kill. Just holding Artemis in his hands again made him ecstatic. It put him into both a euphoria and zen like state...or something in between. He couldn't exactly choose between the two, and honestly, he didn't care.

Ed scoped around, looking for easy prey. He caught a group of wolves clustered up. Near them were two more Perfect for multiple deaths. "Let's see what my bullets do to their flesh," Ed said as he waited for the go-ahead. And then Robert said the two magic words:

"Go wild."

A series of *BANGS* went out as the first, second and third shots were fired.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

Takime having been half-sleep during the ride wakes up.
"Oh that's right isn't it. I might not be able to attack but I can make things interesting. I'm going to need to borrow this, don't worry I'll put it back as it was when I'm finished with it."
Takime pulls out his sewing needle and starts using Aeron's clothes as ammo...
For a long rope.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 3, 2013)

Gas Bill reaches over, placing a hand on Takime's shoulder.

"Whatever you're doing, get it ready, but just hold back on using it for a second. There's no way it's this easy."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Not sure what Takemi's up to but I'll have to roll with it. Not sure why he didn't pick the guy with the trenchcoat either" Aeron strips off whatever was left of his poncho and his blue shirt underneath. " Speaking of which, Gas is right, this is way too easy, better prepare for the worst. " Aeron erects a wind barrier around around himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill reaches over, placing a hand on Takime's shoulder.
> 
> "Whatever you're doing, get it ready, but just hold back on using it for a second. There's no way it's this easy."


"Alright."
Takime looks at Aeron who he is desewing.
"Would you stop twitching around I'll end up stabbing you if you don't."


Sabl?s said:


> "Not sure what Takemi's up to but I'll have to roll with it. Not sure why he didn't pick the guy with the trenchcoat" Aeron strips off whatever was left of his poncho and his blue shirt underneath. " Speaking of which, Gas is right, this is way too easy, better prepare for the worst. " Aeron erects a wind barrier around around himself



"What and ruin the trechcoat? Not even I can sew that thing to the way it was."


Takime is putting the finishing touches on the rope Aeron is stripped down to his underwear since Takime started on his pants first.
"Hey Mr. Barrier guy, can you maintain that barrier long enough for us to fly out of here? Oh and change the barrier to where this rope will fit easily and the color of the barrier to pitch black as well if you could don't want to attract more attention do we?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey Mr. Barrier guy, can you maintain that barrier long enough for us to fly out of here? Oh and change the barrier to where this rope will fit easily and the color of the barrier to pitch black as well if you could don't want to attract more attention do we?"



"Yes, yes, and yes.  Just toss the rope to where it touches the barrier and I'll take care of the rest."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Yes, yes, and yes.  Just toss the rope to where it touches the barrier and I'll take care of the rest."


Takime looks for a proper opening 
"Here we go!"
Takime uses the rope as a lasso and wraps it around the barrier.
"Why take one when you can take them all is what I say."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks for a proper opening
> "Here we go!"
> Takime uses the rope as a lasso and wraps it around the barrier.
> "Why take one when you can take them all is what I say."



Bill simply stares and waits for the other ball to drop.

It wasn't as if trying to scatter the creatures after having intentionally drawn them together for the sake of more effective firey-death-causing wasn't enough to make things more complicated for the group.

Now they had to get greedy before the creatures had even been cleared for no apparent reason.

The man pushed his shades up the bridge of his nose, sighed, and then reached for the can of hairspray tucked within the confines of his trenchcoat.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

"Hold on just one second."  Robert concentrates on the barrier, changing its anchor point and expanding it a bit to properly fill out the lasso.

"Alrighty, all done."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Oi Takemi! This plan of yours better be damned worth it." Aeron yelled in spite of the growing humiliation he was feeling.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert briefly glances over at Aeron, who was now stripped down to his boxers.

"Are... Are those pink hearts?  I didn't even know they made patterns like that for men..."

As he finishes his sentence, Robert unconsciously scoots a few inches further from Aeron.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert briefly glances over at Aeron, who was now stripped down to his boxers.
> 
> "Are... Are those pink hearts?  I didn't even know they made patterns like that for men..."
> 
> As he finishes his sentence, Robert unconsciously scoots a few inches further from Aeron.



"Don't tease him too much, I'm wearing panties like that."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't tease him too much, I'm wearing panties like that."



Robert's eyes widened slightly.  He scooted slightly further away from Takime as well, this time consciously, before putting his attention back to his barrier.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"You're a woman?" Aeron eyes widen slightly


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You're a woman?" Aeron eyes widen slightly



GB shook his head sadly.

"He's not."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You're a woman?" Aeron eyes widen slightly



"Err umm. Crap, I really didn't mean to let that slip out."
Takime pulls the rags off of her face revealing a woman's face with mid length green hair.

Of course her voice is still harsh as ever, wonder what the story behind that is.
"I was trying to hide it so well to, well I guess I can loosen up now."
Takime seems to be adjusting something in the chest area it's now easy to see that she is a woman.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert looks back, stunned at the revelation...

Then proceeds to scoot back towards Takime.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Somehow, I'm thinking things aren't what they seem." Aeron narrows his eyes suspiciously and maintains his distance from both Robert and Takemi.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Err umm. Crap, I really didn't mean to let that slip out."
> Takime pulls the rags off of her face revealing a woman's face with mid length green hair.
> 
> Of course her voice is still harsh as ever, wonder what the story behind that is.
> ...



"_Hrrrm_. You're not fooling anyone."

He reaches into his trenchcoat and withdraws a photo.



"Now clearly, you would think that this is a cute girl. And under normal circumstances, you would be right. Unfortunately, much like our tailor fanatic over here, the subject of this photo is a crossdresser. Colloquially known as a 'trap'."

He places the photo back in the pocket he withdrew it from.

"Now then. As you can clearly tell, his build, while slender, is actually clearly angular. His undeveloped hips are perfectly even with his shoulders, implying a lack of a genetic predisposition to childbirth.

'His 'bust'?" Gas Bill reaches over, poking Takime's slight mammaries, which make a barely audible hissing sound at the contact, "Inflatable." He leans back onto his pillbug steed, adjusting his grip.

"Frankly speaking, I'm not surprised he'd hide it. In a place like the 190th floor, a creature with that appearance, regardless of gender, would be prey for the worst kind of scum imaginable. I suppose that the insistence of being a girl and obsession with tailoring are all simply part of an elaborate coping mechanism.

'Since being masculine in an environment such as ours required the physical strength and build to go out and be self-sufficient while growing up. It's no surprise that a child in such a desperate situation would define people's genders solely by their appearances.

'Such a tragic case of gender confusion. I'm assuming that you had no parents around in order to help raise you properly, and to educate you in obtaining a proper gender identity. Truly a sad thing, Takime. You have my _deepest_ sympathies."

Gas Bill claps his hand, the deduction completed, "Now then, let's not rub his face in it, shall we? Moving on then."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently, Gas had proven Aeron's suspicions correct before things got out of hand....but on that topic, he turns his gaze to the newly established detective of the group

"Well aren't you the knowledgeable one; I seem to recall you knew I was a demi-human back there without my telling. Care to indulge us on where and when you found said information?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert, clearly shocked at all the Shymalanian twists, decides it'd be safer just to erect a small barrier around himself.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Apparently, Gas had proven Aeron's suspicions correct before things got out of hand....but on that topic, he turns his gaze to the newly established detective of the group
> 
> "Well aren't you the knowledgeable one; I seem to recall you knew I was a demi-human back there without my telling. Care to indulge us on where and when you found said information?"


"You have feathers growing out of the back of your head." He shrugs nonchalantly, "It wasn't hard to figure out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takime takes hold of one of the threads in Bill's legs and starts pulling.
(by the way, that threads connects to the entire leg, it was planned to be pulled out when the leg was healed but...)
"Do you want to die spreading lies like that?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime takes hold of one of the threads in Bill's legs and starts pulling.
> (by the way, that threads connects to the entire leg, it was planned to be pulled out when the leg was healed but...)
> "Do you want to die spreading lies like that?"



Gas Bill turns towards the young man, eyebrow arched high.

"Are you fireproof, by any chance?" At some point, he had grabbed hold of a can of hair spray.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill turns towards the young man, eyebrow arched high.
> 
> "Are you fireproof, by any chance?" At some point, he had grabbed hold of a can of hair spray.


She lets go of the thread
"Are you? Because I recall soaking those threads in your legs in your highly flammable alcohol. Is there any proof you are a man, Mr. I run around with photo's of traps?"
Suffice to say the plan wasn't going to be going that well from then on.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert spoke up.

"Uh, guys, and uh... Lady... maybe... Or something...?  Can we get going now?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She lets go of the thread
> "Are you? Because I recall soaking those threads in your legs in your highly flammable alcohol. Is there any proof you are a man, Mr. I run around with photo's of traps?"
> Suffice to say the plan wasn't going to be going that well from then on.


"I'll live. If it comes to that."

Gas Bill was already well aware that the plan was falling apart. Where respect and trust were not given, fear and humiliation would have to suffice, he surmised.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert spoke up.
> 
> "Uh, guys, and uh... Lady... maybe... Or something...?  Can we get going now?"



She starts mumbling to herself.
"Oh fine and I am a girl geeze."
Takime pulls on the rope


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

Aeron agreed with Robert "Are you both finished? We don't have time for gender  bickering, amusing it may be."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Four shots, then five.

Then six, then seven.

One shot after another, Ed floored several beasts. At the twelfth shot, there was a good amount of bodies. Ed was on Cloud Nine at that point. 

"My god, the blood, the bodies, the gore! It's everywhere, red as far as I can see, which admittedly small, since I'm zoomed in, but my god," he exclaimed to himself. "This is what I live for! This is why I'm he-"
"_Wait,_" he thought." _Something's off. What the hell happened to everyone going nuts?_" He surveys his allies' spot only to see a...peculiar site. "Why the hell is Robert in a barrier? Where's Ta-whatever? The hell is Gas Bill doing to that chi-" 

And that's when he put two and two together. "Oh. Oooooooooooooh." He puts down Artemis and get up from his perch.

"Huh. Well, my gun boner's gone. Well, might as well go down and get an explanation."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry sits on the edge of the platform, deep in thought, oblivious to he opening an occurring around him. "Wind Dance!" Exclaims Aeron as he launches a miniature  man size tornado into the midsts of the wolves. The effect is immediate as the buffeting wind picks up a fair amount of sand, scouring the delicate tissues of the wolves and driving them to frenzy. "Go wild" remarks Robert as he encases what is left of the eggs in a triple ply barrier. Takime takes his advice literally and begins stripping Aeron, sewing his clothing into a slight but study lasso. She had begun fishing the eggs through a hole in the barrier Robert had created when Bill decided to stir things up. In the excitement Takime drops the eggs. Ever the professional, only Ed has been keeping to job, laying down wolf after wolf with a clap of thunder from his high powered rifle.

*"WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING?"*

An authoritarian shout crossed the expanse and ceases all conversations. It was so loud it seemed to scare the wind into fleeing, as the once still wind began to blow feircly. The shout was so loud it seemed omnidirectional but somehow all the companions knew what way to turn, and they did so in unison. Standing on a distant dune is a man, at least 8 feet in height, broad and thickly muscled. He wears a jacketless 3 peice black and blue suit, but his face is clearly that of a man whose seen his fair share of combat.





Incidental music
[Youtube]7q6_iR94-1M[/youtube]


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Gas Bill turns the young boy in front of him, "Well you heard the man. Go and tell him."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Well isn't he something. Any ideas" Aeron being desensitized to hulk-like figures simply stares at the newcomer with disinterest


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry looks into the direction of the man.. instinctively he knew danger was approaching rapidly... 

_"Looks like this will turn ugly"_ he mutters...

He proceeds to be very watchful.. carefully analyzing the environment as well as his team members and the figure that stands before them..


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

"We'll start by sending someone as an envoy. Our least threatening member, preferably, in order to apologize and maybe negotiate."

He places a hand on Takime, beaming him a winning grin, "You're up, my boy. You have my utmost confidence."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert merely sits silent in his barrier, focusing on the man in case shit goes south.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Gas Bill's hands go into his pocket, withdrawing a piece of paper and pen, he scribbles a note on it before moving closer to Robert. Gripping the slip of paper with the strength of a man desperate.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Whatever thought Ed had about finding out the teams new predicament was swiftly kicked out of him the moment he heard that shout. When he saw the man, his first instinct was to aim his rifle at his head-an instinct snuffed out as soon as it came into his head. 

He glanced over at his team. "_Looks like they're just as surprised as I am._"

"_Okay,_" he thought as he pulled out a "Deflagrate" bomb. "_Let's see how well this goes before I try anything._"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Gonna play this safe in case negotiations fall apart" The air around Aeron's body begins to meld creating a distorted image "Hey Robert, hwoa about some shields for the rest of us, mine's not going to cut it, probably."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill's hands go into his pocket, withdrawing a piece of paper and pen, he scribbles a note on it before moving closer to Robert. Gripping the slip of paper with the strength of a man desperate.



Robert reaches through his barrier, grabbing the note.

He nods as Gas, then turns to Takime.

"Something tells me you'd be an excellent negotiator, go on."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Gonna play this safe in case negotiations fall apart" The air around Aeron's body begins to meld creating a distorted image "Hey Robert, hwoa about some shields for the rest of us, mine's not going to cut it, probably."



A barrier slowly surrounds the group.

"Doubt mine will be much more efficient, but it won't hurt."


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry stills watches this man... He knows if the man decides to strike... he would have to intervene as the others can't directly fight him and even he knew he wouldn't last a while... 

_"That guy has some strength in him"_ he mutters


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "We'll start by sending someone as an envoy. Our least threatening member, preferably, in order to apologize and maybe negotiate."
> 
> He places a hand on Takime, beaming him a winning grin, "You're up, my boy. You have my utmost confidence."





manidk said:


> Robert reaches through his barrier, grabbing the note.
> 
> He nods as Gas, then turns to Takime.
> 
> "Something tells me you'd be an excellent negotiator, go on."


Takime drops the rope with nothing now longer in it.
"Nghh well fuck you guys too. So how do you suggest I go down there and open up with so he doesn't smash my face in?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Kinda your own fault, actually. I may have helped but he'd probably think a half-naked guy was coming on to him and kill us all anyway." Aeron smirks says it all, _Karma's a bitch_


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime drops the rope with nothing now longer in it.
> "Nghh well fuck you guys too. So how do you suggest I go down there and open up with so he doesn't smash my face in?"



Gas Bill nods, turning back towards him.

"Alright, Takime, here's the thing. The only reason anyone would be out here, is if they had business doing so. If the man were another poacher or something, he'd have tried killing us from behind if he were strong enough, or tried to open up a potential dialogue for negotiation if he wasn't.

'Which means that the fact he's stopping us while grabbing our attention means that he probably sees us as thieves, and will likely interrogate us as to the reasons for what we are doing.

'And the only reason he would do that? He's the floor manager." Gas Bill turns to Robert. "Trap the monkey."

Turning back towards Takime, "Now, my boy, take this," he withdraws the trinket that the Lord Governor had given him, "And your own, and show these to him. Since he seems like a stand up kind of guy, he'll at least hear you out. Show him those, explain that we're on a mission from the Lord Governor, with those as proof.

'Then explain our mission."

Gas Bill then stops at this, considering.

"Then explain Aeron's condition, appeal to his better nature, and point out we don't really want a fight, given what happened to Silver a little under an hour ago now."

Gas Bill claps his hand against the young man's shoulders, "Think you can handle that?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert nods at Gas's request, spotting the monkey and enclosing him in another triple barrier, this one with small air holes on the top.

"Maybe I should play it safer..."

Two more barriers appeared within the Monkey's prison, these bonding his feet to the floor.

"That should do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill nods, turning back towards him.
> 
> "Alright, Takime, here's the thing. The only reason anyone would be out here, is if they had business doing so. If the man were another poacher or something, he'd have tried killing us from behind if he were strong enough, or tried to open up a potential dialogue for negotiation if he wasn't.
> 
> ...



"Yea, I can. Our funeral though. Can you lower me down there, I don't feel like gliding down to that guy."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yea, I can. Our funeral though. Can you lower me down there, I don't feel like gliding down to that guy."



A set of step appearing in front of Takime, leading down to about three meters in front of the yelling man.

As Takime began his descent, Robert motioned for Aeron's attention.  Robert's fingers tapped his chest, then pointed to Aeron's own.

"How deep?"  He mouthed, no sound actually escaping his mouth.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry waits to see how this would work out... he gritted his teeth


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> A set of step appearing in front of Takime, leading down to about three meters in front of the yelling man.
> 
> As Takime began his descent, Robert motioned for Aeron's attention.  Robert's fingers tapped his chest, then pointed to Aeron's own.
> 
> "How deep?"  He mouthed, no sound actually escaping his mouth.



Aeron realizing Robert's plan mouths "sternum"


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert nods back at Aeron, then continues to watch Takime's descent.

This way, there was at least some faint trace of an action to take if need be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> A set of step appearing in front of Takime, leading down to about three meters in front of the yelling man.
> 
> As Takime began his descent.


Then arrives at the bottom. Takime waves slowly.
"Mr. um Floor master right? Will you hear me out completely before you do anything?"
Takime slowly shows the trinket that Bills gave to him.
"We were sent by the Lord Governor on the lowest floors and led here by Mr.Munji who he bought to lead us since we are new."
Takime points at the monkey man.

"One of our partners was taken what appears to be poachers looking to make it to the top. So we were forced to take something well valued around here to trade since they have him hostage. Since we aren't strong enough to take on anything Mr.Munji suggested we go for the eggs since they are well valued, if we aren't supposed to do that we didn't know so sorry. Also one of our friends died recently to a mass group of those pill bugs we could barely handle like that one Bills is on."
Takime bows
"My name is Takime Donzo. I'm the most helpless of the group, I imagine that is why they sent me down. All I can do is sew things. Please don't kill us we are the lower layers only hope."

Takime tries being earnest and straight to the point as she possibly can and waits trembling.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then arrives at the bottom. Takime waves slowly.
> "Mr. um Floor master right? Will you hear me out completely before you do anything?"
> Takime slowly shows the trinket that Bills gave to him.
> "We were sent by the Lord Governor on the lowest floors and led here by Mr.Munji who he bought to lead us since we are new."
> ...


Lord Sheever listens to all of this silently. When Takime is done he grabs her by the face with his huge meaty paw of a hand. And states loud enough for the others to hear.

"I am Lord James Sheever, Lord Governor of His Majesties the Grand Emperor's Big Game Reserve. I was appointed personally by the Grand Emperor to watch over this place and enforce his laws in his absent. Unless the Grand Emperor himself should come down from on high I am the not the final word but the ONLY word in what happens here. If you were sent by The Lord Govener of 194 as you so claim you should have immediately reported to the main office and requisitioned what ever assitence was required through the proper channels, however you did not. Instead I find you unlawfully poaching his Majesties game and interfering with the natural life cycle of the local fauna."

He takes a smooth breath.

"You stand accused of Poaching, Fraternization with Poachers, and Illegal trespasses."


"HOW DO YOU PLEAD?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

_Hrrm_

"Giddyup," Gas Bill nudges his lobotomized steed forward, off the wind platform, and down the barrier steps to stand(?) before Lord Sheever

"Not Guilty by reason of being ambushed by an army of giant mutant insects. An ambush we were lead into by _that guy._" Gas Bill spits out, jerking his thumb towards the caged monkey in the air above them.

"It cost me both my legs, Lord Governor, and the life of one of our companions." he sighed, "If we return to your offices, we can check with the Lord Governor of the 194th Floor to corroborate our story. It hasn't even been a day since we left."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

As Gas motioned toward the Monkey, Munji suddenly fell through the floor of the barrier and disappeared...

Reappearing in another barrier only a few meters away from Gas.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Hrrm_
> 
> "Giddyup," Gas Bill nudges his lobotomized steed forward, off the wind platform, and down the barrier steps to stand(?) before Lord Sheever
> 
> ...



Lord Sheever holds up his hand silencing Bill."It is written in his Majesties law that no man can be faulted for defence of his own life or the life of another, however that does not excuse you from what has transpired. You annihilated a pack Dune wolves from on high, in a most cowardly fashion. Those dune wolves possessed nary a threat to you and were simply gathering food for thier young, young who will undoubtedly starve and die now.


In light of evidence your plea has been heard. I the Lord Governor will now sentence you."

He clears his throat

*"MY VERDICT IS GUILTY, THE SENTENCE IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE GRAND EMPERORS LAW WILL BE DEATH
*

Now it is your right to request a quick Honorable death or Appeal and be detained until such a time as an imperial judiciary can be attained to re-try your case.

*CHOOSE"*


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

*"Kai・ rirsu"* was heard in the midst of the discussion...

Having release his chi... Terry proceeds to jump downwards...

_"Looks like there is one thing I can do here.. so that none of them will die"_ He mutters, letting off a smirk..

Upon landing, He points at the Lord of this place...

_"There is a third option I would like to present"_ 

Beads of sweat drip from his face and evaporate due to his chi... His body was letting off steam


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

"_Hrrm._ A moment for clarification. Is the crime something that can only be measured in terms of the Dune Wolves being made to suffer?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lord Sheever holds up his hand silencing Bill."It is written in his Majesties law that no man can be faulted for defence of his own life or the life of another, however that does not excuse you from what has transpired. You annihilated a pack Dune wolves from on high, in a most cowardly fashion. Those dune wolves possessed nary a threat to you and were simply gathering food for thier young, young who will undoubtedly starve and die now.
> 
> 
> In light of evidence your plea has been heard. I the Lord Governor will now sentence you."
> ...



"... Appeal. Though Lord Sheever if the pups were your concern you could have simply asked."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert looked on at his companion who had just jumped down in front of Lord Sheever.

"Nice knowing you..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"IDIOT!"Before Terry could continue his foolhardy assault, Aeron blows him off course with wind resistance


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> *"Kai・ rirsu"* was heard in the midst of the discussion...
> 
> Having release his chi... Terry proceeds to jump downwards...
> 
> ...



A trio of Cool Shades twirled through the air at the point where Terry at landed, his drop had not gone unnoticed, and frankly, Gas Bill was in no mood to tolerate shenanigans.

"Sorry the for interruption, Lord. But I have a sentence in mind, I would just like to know if it's viable for myself. Only two of us actually took the lives of the creatures, one being myself. And the other being that sniper over there."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm._ A moment for clarification. Is the crime something that can only be measured in terms of the Dune Wolves being made to suffer?"


 "The crime is measured in the extent the law was broken."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... Appeal. Though Lord Sheever if the pups were your concern you could have simply asked."


The moment the words appeal leave her mouth Lord Sheever spins and hurls her like a meteorite in the direction opposite the group. Quickly following her are 3 rings, one binds her neck, one her arms to her sides, and one her legs together. The rings kill her momentum on contract and hold her several hundred feet aloft.

To the group she appears little more than a black dot on the horizon


Sabl?s said:


> "IDIOT!"Before Terry could continue his foolhardy assault, Aeron blows him off course with wind resistance





Byrdman said:


> *"Kai・ rirsu"* was heard in the midst of the discussion...
> 
> Having release his chi... Terry proceeds to jump downwards...
> 
> ...





TehChron said:


> A trio of Cool Shades twirled through the air at the point where Terry at landed, his drop had not gone unnoticed, and frankly, Gas Bill was in no mood to tolerate shenanigans.
> 
> "Sorry the for interruption, Lord. But I have a sentence in mind, I would just like to know if it's viable for myself. Only two of us actually took the lives of the creatures, one being myself. And the other being that sniper over there."


Unimpressed by the display Lord Sheever inclines his head, slightly. Then only you two will be punished with death, however the others are still guilty of fraternization and illegal trespasses."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

"_Hrrrm._ If I may, Lord, my companions who encountered the poachers mentioned that they were there to bag a trophy worthy of currying the Emperor's favor. It was their intention to use one of my companions to bait a creature known as a 'Deva-something'.

'I wonder if the charges of trespassing could be dropped, assuming that my comrades presence is due to being pressganged into the Emperor's Service? The men's names were...if I recall..."

He turns upwards towards Aeron, "Hey! What were the names of the guys that captured Kiel and stuck a bomb in your chest again?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

"Sir Phineas Pleasantcock of the layer 122 Pleasantscocks and his subordinate, Monty. Judging from how he spoke, he's a well reputable individual." Aeron said unappreciative of recalling his being shot.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert had finally grown tired of his comrades trying to negotiate when it was obvious the Lord was having none of it.  He began walking down his barrier-steps, coming to rest where Takime once stood.

"We'll take the appeal, all of us."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert had finally grown tired of his comrades trying to negotiate when it was obvious the Lord was having none of it.  He began walking down his barrier-steps, coming to rest where Takime once stood.
> 
> "We'll take the appeal, all of us."



Lord Sheever  nodded slightly before launching himself into the air like a scud middle. He was already out of sight when the swarm of rings came. They bound everyone in the same manner as Takime, except bill, whose broken legs were left free to dangle and sway in the wind akin to a macabre wind.

The rings were fast. In only 5 minutes they transported everyone from the cradle to a communal jail cell in the main office. The main office was richly decorated and smell strongly of leather and rich mahogany. The cell seeme to share space with Lord Sheevers office, though only a small percentage of it. All along the walls were trophies, medals, and other acumen. One wall was different though, it contained nothing but lovingly framed pictures of a found boy in various stages of life, feeding as an infant, walking as a toddler, climbing trees as a child, etc. Also on that wall was a sword mounted on a plaque, on the plaque was written 'First kill, 8'. Next to the sword was a picture of a younger Sheever lifting a boy in triumph as the boy thrusts the sword towards the sky.

Sheever himself was at his large ornate desk, reading from some leather bound tome.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry stares at the Lord completely unfazed about their arrest...
_
"Make this quick... whats our sentence"_


----------



## TehChron (Dec 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Terry had noticed Robert presence and immediately look at the Lord....
> 
> _"I don't care what happens " _Terry spoke in a rather insensitive voice..
> 
> ...



Gas Bill turns to the bishounen next to him, grimacing in agony, and yet still able to look at him condescendingly. His pillbug mount rolled behind him, having somehow managed to accompany them for the trip.

"I've apparently already been spoken for. What next, Lord Governor?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert looked around what he could see of Sheever's office, paying particular attention to the wall adorned with photos of a young boy.  A plan finally hatched in his mind.

"Um, Lord Sheever, do pardon me speaking out of turn, but...  Would that be the prince?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ed was standing around, wondering what the hell was going on. He looked at the guy-
Wait, did Gas Bill call the guy Lord Governor? "_Well, that explains it._" He looked at the rings connected to him.
"_Well, by the looks of things, We seem to be some deep trouble. Hopefully not too much, although I doubt it. The only question is why?_" 
Ed walks over to Takime and asked "Okay, what is going on, and...wait, who's this "prince" Robert's talking about?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Terry stares at the Lord completely unfazed about their arrest...
> _
> "Make this quick... whats our sentence"_


Lord Sheever doesn't bother to look up from his time. "Sentence commuted maggot. The judiciary has been notified, should only be about a week until one gets down here if they feel like springing for the lift, if by Rail then should be about 3 years depending on where they are coming from."



TehChron said:


> "I've apparently already been spoken for. What next, Lord Governor?"


"Next we wait."


manidk said:


> Robert looked around what he could see of Sheever's office, paying particular attention to the wall adorned with photos of a young boy.  A plan finally hatched in his mind.
> 
> "Um, Lord Sheever, do pardon me speaking out of turn, but...  Would that be the prince?"


Lord Sheever eyes Robert. "Yes that is Prince Dreyfor. I was his appoined guardian since he was but a bump in his mothers belly."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

"Well it looks like you've forged some beautiful memories with him, my Lord.  But I can't help but notice that there are no pictures of him as an adult, he hasn't visited in a while, has he?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well it looks like you've forged some beautiful memories with him, my Lord.  But I can't help but notice that there are no pictures of him as an adult, he hasn't visited in a while, has he?"



Lord Sheevers face grows stern as he shuts the tome. He stands and walks to the wall. After a brief moment he selects a frame and holds it in both his hands. " This is my latest photo, when he was 16. It was during a leadership assignment ordered by The Grand Emperor. He was to work undercover at the most depraved and broken slave camp he could find and lead the slaves to victory. He did it in 4 months. He was so happy, I was so proud. Shortly afterwards he was deemed ready for imperial learning and I was told my services were no linger required. Just like that I was dismissed and never allowed to see him again. As if it were a consolation prize I was given this reserve to rule over. They put me in a forest after all I did. I wrote him, I wrote everyday but he never wrote back. Until he did. It was short and to the point, he was no longer allowed to associate with those from before his imperial Ascension. That was 9 years ago."

The distinctive sheen of a single tear could clearly be seen creeping its way down his scarred cheek.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

_Well, I'm gonna feel like a real bastard after this one, but at least I'll be a living bastard...  Hopefully._

"That's a damn shame, if you don't mind me saying, sir.  Especially when he visits our very own Lord Governor so much!  You know... Sir... I'm sure that if I and my group were allowed to leave unharmed today... And possibly be allowed entrance to the next level... That upon our return, we could convince our Lord to get the Prince to visit you."

Robert placed his index finger over his mouth.  "Secretly, of course."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Well, I'm gonna feel like a real bastard after this one, but at least I'll be a living bastard...  Hopefully._
> 
> "That's a damn shame, if you don't mind me saying, sir.  Especially when he visits our very own Lord Governor so much!  You know... Sir... I'm sure that if I and my group were allowed to leave unharmed today... And possibly be allowed entrance to the next level... That upon our return, we could convince our Lord to get the Prince to visit you."
> 
> Robert placed his index finger over his mouth.  "Secretly, of course."



Lord Sheever spun violently and as at the bars in an instant. "What? You are saving you could convince him to visit?". Robert nods, his face serious. Lord Sheever grabs the thick steel bars with one hand a d they crumple like tissue paper, in the other he delicately hold the picture frame. "You could catch up on the times, 9 years is a lot of time to a count for, I'm sure you will ever get some new stories and pictures out it." Lord Sheever's face contorts in anguish as the tears flow freely down his face.

"You are probably lying, in a desperate attempt to escape." He turns his back to the cell but the thought had caught. But what if he isn't. What if. If. If. If. If.

He could see the reunion now. Hugs, smiles, racous drinking and bragging of conquests. It was too much to bear.

He turned back to the cell and ripped the door off the hinges."Go."

Lord She ever then reached into his pocket and fished out a crest, dropping it at his feet before returning to his desk and slumping over. Wracked with sobs.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

_Love for one you called family......what a joke
_

Uninterested in Robert's prattling about the Lord's personal life, Aeron turns his thoughts towards the Hunter and their abandoned friend 

_Sorry Kiel, seems I wasn't able to save you after all. Hmph, it's his own fault. If you should curse anything, curse your own naivete.
_
Yet the lurking blackness within Aeron's heart did not fade for he was well aware of his true folly 



> "Fair enough though I will tell you this much, you insult me. I didn't make this deal because I'm afraid of dying - I rather enjoy battle when it suits the time and place but I've got baggage with me this time" "I'm not so much of a coward that I'd leave my friend to die here so keep this in mind, you'd best hold your end of the bargain or you won't have to worry about 'hunting festivals' ever again, that much I can promise you."



_I put my life on the line with those clowns and after all that boasting, I'm beaten by an Aged boyscout, How humiliating._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

The sound of Lord Sheever ripping the cage open wakes Aeron from his thoughts. Surprised that Robert could convince the once Stone Cold Law enforcer to let them leave, he congratulates the barrier-user and questions if he still has some of the eggs they stole from the cradle


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> The sound of Lord Sheever ripping the cage open wakes Aeron from his thoughts. Surprised that Robert could convince the once Stone Cold Law enforcer to let them leave, he congratulates the barrier-user and questions if he still has some of the eggs they stole from the cradle



Silently and out of earshot, of course, Robert nods a "yes."  He shakes Aeron's hand, depositing a small cube in his palm.

"Just toss it when the time comes.  We'll bullshit around for one hour, then we're leaving.  I have the seal, so you'll have to find your own way if we leave before you."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 4, 2013)

-Aeron takes the cube 
-Raids a nearby closet in the vicinty for a brown stylized trenchcoat, purple dress shirt, black pants and a tie 
-Heads towards Pleasantcock's  location with their prize.

Moving at maximum speed, it took him under 30 minutes to arrive at his destination where the hunters appeared to have been waiting patiently for his return.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Robert looks around at the others.

"All this diplomacy has made me hungry again, let's say we look around for some food or..."

_grumble grumble_

"I think a toilet is needed first."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ed sighs, still kind of amazed that little gambit actually worked. "_Who knew he'd be the one to save our asses,_" Ed thought. "_Personally, I was banking on Gas._"

"I don't know about you guys, but I need a friggin' drink after this." He pulls out a flask and twists the middle of it, revealing a smaller flask screwed into the ammo deposit. "Normally, I'd prepare this," he starts as he takes a whiff of the green liquid. "But I didn't bring any sugar, or water or my special spoon with me and I'm in no mood for that crap right now." He reached out his flask to everyone else, asking "Anyone else want some?"


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2013)

Terry actually chuckled at what happen

_"Looks like Fate decided to spare us...." _

Terry ponders on who to follow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

"Nice to see that you arrived."
Takime looks humiliated 

The ride that was taken tore off all of her clothes except her padded bra and panties. The bra itself was filled out with one actual breast and  one inflatable one in the other there is a claw mark that seems to go down where the inflatable one is and the panties lacked any kind of bulge a trap would have.
Her body appeared to be in scars where the rags were from something that attacked her and there is a bite mark on her neck that seems to be inflicted by some beast.
"I was starting to think you all died."


Phx12 said:


> Ed sighs, still kind of amazed that little gambit actually worked. "_Who knew he'd be the one to save our asses,_" Ed thought. "_Personally, I was banking on Gas._"
> 
> "I don't know about you guys, but I need a friggin' drink after this." He pulls out a flask and twists the middle of it, revealing a smaller flask screwed into the ammo deposit. "Normally, I'd prepare this," he starts as he takes a whiff of the green liquid. "But I didn't bring any sugar, or water or my special spoon with me and I'm in no mood for that crap right now." He reached out his flask to everyone else, asking "Anyone else want some?"



"I'll take some."


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to see that you arrived."
> Takime looks humiliated
> 
> The ride that was taken tore off all of her clothes except her padded bra and panties. The bra itself was filled out with one actual breast and  one inflatable one in the other there is a claw mark that seems to go down where the inflatable one is and the panties lacked any kind of bulge a trap would have.
> ...



Robert looked over at Takime before hurriedly averting his eyes.  "We're safe, yeah.  Currently awaiting Aeron and possibly Kiel's return...  Take this."

Robert reached into his satchel, pulling out a black sheet.

"I think you need it more than me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looked over at Takime before hurriedly averting his eyes.  "We're safe, yeah.  Currently awaiting Aeron and possibly Kiel's return...  Take this."
> 
> Robert reached into his satchel, pulling out a black sheet.
> 
> "I think you need it more than me."


"Thank the lord!"
Takime quickly grabs it and sews it into proper clothing
She now looks like a ninja all of her body covered aside from her eyes.
"I was starting to have panic attacks. Never mind on that drink."


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

"Uh, no problem.  You didn't happen to see a kitchen or something anywhere around here, did you?"

_grumble grumble_

"Or a toilet... Definitely the toilet first."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Uh, no problem.  You didn't happen to see a kitchen or something anywhere around here, did you?"
> 
> _grumble grumble_
> 
> "Or a toilet... Definitely the toilet first."


Takime points to what is definitely the bathroom, though it's marked 
"Lords only"
"I had a little time to look around. There might be a better one right outside this room. Which I'm looking for myself."


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert eyed the sign.

"Lords as in Men's or Lord's as in THE Lord's?  I can't take this, I'll find it myself!"

Robert took off around a corner, before letting out a triumphant cry.  "Down the hall and to the left!"

A door was heard slamming, followed by noises that are not fit for transcribing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert eyed the sign.
> 
> "Lords as in Men's or Lord's as in THE Lord's?  I can't take this, I'll find it myself!"
> 
> ...


Takime follows and see the ladies room nearby.
"Been holding it in so long..."
She enter the bathroom
"Is that soap and a shower?"
Takime was in the bathroom for 30 minutes getting everything she needs to get done.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill sips from his flask, turning away from Takime's rear end as he enters the woman's restroom.
_So *that's* why they call it a Finkle Einhorn..._

He smirks the smirk of the proven correct, before it's overtaken by a sharp grimace.

_I still can't believe that worked..._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill sips from his flask, turning away from Takime's rear end as he enters the woman's restroom.
> _So *that's* why they call it a Finkle Einhorn..._
> 
> He smirks the smirk of the proven correct, before it's overtaken by a sharp grimace.
> ...


 But it was simply Bills day dreaming about being right as always the Bathroom door was locked and being held back by something there was no way for him to enter the restroom. The door looks like it could take a nuke along with it's hinges that cannot be taken apart. Same goes for the walls surrounding the bathroom. One would need the ability to teleport anywhere to even get into the restroom and there was no such thing like that nearby.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But it was simply Bills day dreaming about being right as always the Bathroom door was locked and being held back by something there was no way for him to enter the restroom. The door looks like it could take a nuke along with it's hinges that cannot be taken apart. Same goes for the walls surrounding the bathroom. One would need the ability to teleport anywhere to even get into the restroom and there was no such thing like that nearby.



Takime comes out of the restroom fully dressed in ninja garb having now finished her business.
"Bills why are you standing in front of the door to the girl's restroom?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill had never entered a restroom.

He had no need for it, given he had raided the old mans stash of adult diapers back on the 194th before torching it.

Damn things were just too convenient to let them go to waste, after all.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime comes out of the restroom fully dressed in ninja garb having now finished her business.
> "Bills why are you standing in front of the door to the girl's restroom?"



Gas Bill responds with a smirk, withdrawing a pair of shades from his trenchcoat.

"I'm simply..." He leans forward, donning them, "Admiring the view."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill responds with a smirk, withdrawing a pair of shades from his trenchcoat.
> 
> "I'm simply..." He leans forward, donning them, "Admiring the view."



"Of the door... Man you are weird and you smell like shit. I mean I didn't notice till now since we all lived in that horrible place but,phew. You should go to the men's bathroom over there and get cleaned up. They have separate showers here apparently."

Takime looks at Bills legs covered completely in threads that make up some sort of cast.
"I'll have to replace those soon. If you don't want them infected. In the mean time while you get cleaned up I'll try to find something to eat."
Takime walks around looking for some kind of cafeteria.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> -Aeron takes the cube
> -Raids a nearby closet in the vicinty for a brown stylized trenchcoat, purple dress shirt, black pants and a tie
> -Heads towards Pleasantcock's  location with their prize.
> 
> Moving at maximum speed, it took him under 30 minutes to arrive at his destination where the hunters appeared to have been waiting patiently for his return.



Aeron arrives at the cleared site speedily. Kiel seems to be fully healed and relaxing in a meditation position. Phineas is sitting on a pile of debris, so intensely into his novellas a it appears his eye might roll out of head. Month alert as always notes Aerons arrival, giant rifle in hand, shades donned.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Kiel looked at Aeron that was surprisingly fast,but reimaned silently since he couldn't see anything that would complete the deal with the two hunters,he thougt "he may have a reason to come here without anything,or he is trying to die?" he felt uneasy due to the situation but he knew that Aeron would not just give up and die,at least he would try to fight,even with a bomb in his chest,so he stayed quiet as he lifted from the ground without moving a inch from where he was.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

*Cough* Aeron pronounces a fake cough to alert Phineas to his presence

"As promised, I brought back something worth your while" Aeron reveals a pair of Citrigous eggs in his palm

"Now let Kiel go."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> *Cough* Aeron pronounces a fake cough to alert Phineas to his presence
> 
> "As promised, I brought back something worth your while" Aeron reveals a pair of Citrigous eggs in his palm
> 
> "Now let Kiel go."


"Monty, inspect the goods." Phineas requested. Monty was up and beside Aeron in a flash. He gingerly procured the egg and began turning it, inspecting it in the light. After a few seconds he gave Phone as a thumbs up and a grunt. "It seems are business is concluded dear boy." Phone as quipped as he reached into his pocket producing a transmitter. It beeps 3 times then go silent. Phineas picks himself up and dusts off his pants "Well, toodles. Let us return Monty"

They turn and walk into the brush


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

"Just like that huh, I was expecting something a bit more dramatic. Best not to push my luck." 

Aeron motions towards Kiel "Pull a stunt like that again and I'll leave you to rot" a tone of finality, Aeron creates a wind platform and travels to where the others are located, hoping to make it in time before they depart.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill watched as the young crossdresser departed in search of food, and then went on to begin his own method of passing the time.

_What I need is a weapon. Something a guy like me is in no position to possess._ 

He reaches into another pocket, withdrawing the medallion/badge/token that the Lord had tossed to them in his grief.

_Let's take a look around, shall we?_ He leans forward on his impromptu joystick, prompting his steed to skitter forward, catching a nearby attendant.

"Excuse me, I'm a guest of the Lord." He flashed the badge towards them, "I was given permission to borrow something on from the armory?" He gestured to his legs, "I need it in order to see to his business, given the...nature of my recent injuries."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Kiel looked Phineas  and Monty go aaway and he proceed to walk  away from the cage "Did you get into contact with some other people? Seems like you would not be able to get these without help so i guess you managed to find other people from the group right?" Said Kiel walking  near to Aeron.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looked Phineas  and Monty go aaway and he proceed to walk  away from the cage "Did you get into contact with some other people? Seems like you would not be able to get these without help so i guess you managed to find other people from the group right?" Said Kiel walking  near to Aeron.



"Yes I found them, most of them. Silver's dead, we got thrown in jail, sprung out but now we have to return the prince for some reason; I wasn't paying attention. " Said Aeron as if the demise of a comrade was insignificant


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill watched as the young crossdresser departed in search of food, and then went on to begin his own method of passing the time.
> 
> _What I need is a weapon. Something a guy like me is in no position to possess._
> 
> ...



The gruff but mannered attendant eyes bill throughly







"Very well. Follow me." The attendant lead you through several turns and hallways before coming to an immense set of oak double doors."My name is Demorvov and it is my duty to inform you that if you violate the rules of the Lord Governor's abode I am duty bound to slay you on the spot. The rules are as follows. 1. All weapons if C rank or higher are of the Lord's personal stock. Without express permission from the Lord himself in person there is to be no handling or using of them. 2. No activating weapons tagged with the suffix -sia indoors. I have to clean up if you do and rest assured I will kill you for the effect. 3. You are limited to 1 weapon. Do you understand the rules as I have presented them to you?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill nodded, "_Hrrm_, naturally." He gestured forward into the complex and varied armory, "Does the one weapon limitation apply to armors as well? I would like to get something to protect my wounds from the elements, and perhaps something to make my friend here..." He shrugs, adjusting his sunglasses, "A little more durable, if I can."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill nodded, "_Hrrm_, naturally." He gestured forward into the complex and varied armory, "Does the one weapon limitation apply to armors as well? I would like to get something to protect my wounds from the elements, and perhaps something to make my friend here..." He shrugs, adjusting his sunglasses, "A little more durable, if I can."



The attendant laughs oafishly. "The Lord Governor does not collect armors, he feels they detrack from the thrill of battle. Now, choose wisely." The attendant opens the door revealing a room the size of an amphitheater.

On the left melee weapons
Swords
Daggers
Dirks
Axes
Spears
Staffs
Warhammer and all manner of things inbetween

On the right were ranged weapons
Pistols
Rifles
Machine guns
Flamethrowers
Rocket launchers
Bows
Crossbows and all manner of darts and other hand held projectiles

On the far wall was... Things. Shapes.

Spehers
Cubwes
Pyrimids
Fractals
And many sided impossible figures that hurt your eyes to look at


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill whistled in appreciation, _Non-Euclidean...Good taste._

"I've never tried the more...exotic weapons before. Mind giving me the tour?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill whistled in appreciation, _Non-Euclidean...Good taste._
> 
> "I've never tried the more...exotic weapons before. Mind giving me the tour?"



The attendant nods and walks Bill to the wall of shapes. He points to each row and names them. "Orbs (spheres) .Cube (boxes). Vales (pyrimids). Weirs (some Newtonian fluid shape). Tess (fractals). Kolds (the things you ought not look at). The are ranked from least to greatest going from left to right. Orbs are usually elemental in nature. Cubes are similar but shorter range and more powerful, life a shotgun to a rifle. Vales are the opposite, they are usually weaker but over and much vaster area. Weirs have both range and power but are sentient. Tess are extremely powerful and largely malevolent, they don't believe anybody is fine to weild them and so attempt to kill their weilders at every turn. Kolds...well if you were worthy of a Kold I would. Be  calling you Lord Marshall"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill arches an eyebrow, his interest piqued.

"Let's start from the bottom and work our way up, then. Can you let me try the weakest of the Tess and Kolds you have on display here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill arches an eyebrow, his interest piqued.
> 
> "Let's start from the bottom and work our way up, then. Can you let me try the weakest of the Tess and Kolds you have on display here?"



"I already know Kolds don't come with less than B ranking, but let's see." He walks to the end of display. "Hmm, I could have sworn we had a D rank tess but it appears I was mistaken." He walks up and down the display stroking his beard. "This might be a better fit for you anyway" He grabs a Silver vale with glacial blue inscriptions and hands it to bill.

It has something written on it

Ardytion
Sylphario


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill receives the Vale gratefully, inspecting it, "Do you have any E or D-ranked Weirs?" He hefts the silvery weapon in his hand, "How do you even use this thing to begin with?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill receives the Vale gratefully, inspecting it, "Do you have any E or D-ranked Weirs?" He hefts the silvery weapon in his hand, "How do you even use this thing to begin with?"


"The inscriptions, First is the weapons name and second is the power.Speak the name and will it into action.  And I think I'll hold on to the Wier's until I see how you handle yourself with a vale. No use givening motorcycle to a child still using training wheels as they say."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

A knocking is heard on the oak doors.
"Hello is this the cafeteria? I think I'm lost."


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert had been sitting on the toilet for damn close to fifteen minutes now.

"Jesus christ, going to think twice before eating the local fauna next time."

Robert looked around the stall, noticing something that brought despair to his heart.

"By Odin's Raven!  Where the fuck is the TP!?"

This was Robert's biggest challenge met so far, and would be for a very long time.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

"_Hrrm._" Gas Bill turns away from the attendant, towards the set of double oak doors, holding the Vale aloft, "_Ardytion._"

He states the first part of the inscription, and waits for whatever happens next.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm._" Gas Bill turns away from the attendant, holding the Vale aloft, "_Ardytion._"
> 
> He states the first part of the inscription, and waits for whatever happens next.



The Vale quivers slightly in his grasp before humming to life. A viscos foggy mist seeps from the edges and begins to feel the room. When it rolls over your feet you can feel the effects immediately, your skin becomes colder, your body numbs, your mind slows, time seems to rapidly be accelerating


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A knocking is heard on the oak doors.
> "Hello is this the cafeteria? I think I'm lost."



Takime knocks at the door inquisitivly and is surprised by a fog creeping under the door


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Vale quivers slightly in his grasp before humming to life. A viscos foggy mist seeps from the edges and begins to feel the room. When it rolls over your feet you can feel the effects immediately, your skin becomes colder, your body numbs, your mind slows, time seems to rapidly be accelerating





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime knocks at the door inquisitivly and is surprised by a fog creeping under the door



Due to the phenomena happening to him, the noise beyond the oak doors comes across as only muffled static, unrecognizable as human speech.

He raises both eyebrows, intrigued.

"_Sylphario."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime knocks at the door inquisitivly and is surprised by a fog creeping under the door



"Eh, fog indoors? What's going on in there? Don't tell me that... you're serving something with dried ice!"
Takime starts to drool from hunger and cracks the door open ever so slightly to look inside.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Due to the phenomena happening to him, the noise beyond the oak doors comes across as only muffled static, unrecognizable as human speech.
> 
> He raises both eyebrows, intrigued.
> 
> "_Sylphario."_



The mist ceases to escape from the pyrimid but does not immediately disperse


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Eh, fog indoors? What's going on in there? Don't tell me that... you're serving something with dried ice!"
> Takime starts to drool from hunger and cracks the door open ever so slightly to look inside.



Upon cracking the door takime is hit full in the face by a gust of escaping mist. She immediately the numbing effect on her flesh and the beginnings of insidious mental creep


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill leans forward, moving the pillbug forward experimentally.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill leans forward, moving the pillbug forward experimentally.



The poor pillbug attempts to wade through the accumulated fog and is barely able to move it's joints. It jerikily moves forward at a glacial pace


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill, frowning at the hindrance to his steed, reaches one hand into his trenchcoat in order to see how much he had been affected by the weapon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill, frowning at the hindrance to his steed, reaches one hand into his trenchcoat in order to see how much he had been affected by the weapon.



Bill attempts to reach into his trenchcoat and misses the first time. On the second attempt he successfully retrieves some shades only to fumble them deeper into the mist


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Upon cracking the door takime is hit full in the face by a gust of escaping mist. She immediately felt the numbing effect on her flesh and the beginnings of insidious mental creep



"Ohhh it even feels good being near it."
Takime's eyes glint and she enters the room by a single foot with nothing on her mind but food.
The Tess in the room start reacting to something violently shaking while the Kolds seem to be shivering, but not from the cold.
They seem to be reacting to Takime.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill stares at his hand with surprise, before turning towards Demovorv, "It's not bad. There's certainly uses for it."

He then moves to place the Vale on the ground, before reciting the first part of it's activation sequence. "_Ardytion._"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Yes I found them, most of them. Silver's dead, we got thrown in jail, sprung out but now we have to return the prince for some reason; I wasn't paying attention. " Said Aeron as if the demise of a comrade was insignificant



"So Silver is dead,well i guess it can't be helped at this time anymore" Said Kiel with a empty eyes "So tell me  what kind of business we have with the Prince?" Asked Kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill stares at his hand with surprise, before turning towards Demovorv, "It's not bad. There's certainly uses for it."
> 
> He then moves to place the Vale on the ground, before reciting the first part of it's activation sequence. "_Ardytion._"


"Yes, is nice right?" Demovorv replies with a grin before turning his head. His expression stern



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ohhh it even feels good being near it."
> Takime's eyes glint and she enters the room by a single foot with nothing on her mind but food.
> The Tess in the room start reacting to something violently shaking while the Kolds seem to be shivering, but not from the cold.
> They seem to be reacting to Takime.


As Takime walks into the huge room she is immediately stopped. She looks down to find a large hand on her chest. "You aren't authorized to be here. Leave." Said Demovorv coldly. Before she could respond Takime was suddenly outside, quite confused.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Gas Bill stared at the Vale, partially obscured by the mist.

"Interesting. Does it requires physical contact?" He decides to find out, "_Sylphario._"



> "Yes, is nice right?" Demovorv replies with a grin before turning his head. His expression stern



"It's quite amazing." He notices the attendant's change of expression, "Is something wrong?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "It's quite amazing." He notices the attendant's change of expression, "Is something wrong?"


Demovorv disappears. 



TehChron said:


> Gas Bill stared at the Vale, partially obscured by the mist.
> 
> "Interesting. Does it requires physical contact?" He decides to find out, "_Sylphario._"



A pulse is emitted from the vale and everywhere the mist is is replaced by thick ice. Demovorv strolls through the solid ice seemingly unimpeded. He looks down at Bill. "You are cleaning this up."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A pulse is emitted from the vale and everywhere the mist is is replaced by thick ice. Demovorv strolls through the solid ice seemingly unimpeded. He looks down at Bill. "You are cleaning this up."



Gas Bill turns a sly grin towards the man, "Oh, no need to worry..." His hands reach into his trenchcoat, withdrawing a lighter and can of hairspray, "I'm well equipped for the task." The pillbug beneath him begins squirming uncomfortably.

"Unless you've got something else on hand that could do the trick?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill turns a sly grin towards the man, "Oh, no need to worry..." His hands reach into his trenchcoat, withdrawing a lighter and can of hairspray, "I'm well equipped for the task." The pillbug beneath him begins squirming uncomfortably.
> 
> "Unless you've got something else on hand that could do the trick?"



Demovorv takes the hairspray can and lighter in hand, crushing them. He then bends down and collects a pail and a chisel. "Don't take too long or there will be no supper for you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Takime walks into the huge room she is immediately stopped. She looks down to find a large hand on her chest. "You aren't authorized to be here. Leave." Said Demovorv coldly. Before she could respond Takime was suddenly outside, quite confused.



"Weird I'm not hungry anymore. I could have sworn I didn't eat. How did I get out here again?"
Takime looks around. 
"I'm right outside of the place I was sent to when I appealed?"
Takime looks around again
"Wonder if Aeron is somewhere out here."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv takes the hairspray can and lighter in hand, crushing them. He then bends down and collects a pail and a chisel. "Don't take too long or there will be no supper for you."



Gas Bill grimaces, the hairspray was replaceable, but he happened to _really_ like that lighter, "No need, but I would like to continue taking a look at what you have available."

He motions the bug forward, it's mandibles clacking as it began breaking through the ice, devouring it at an astonishing rate.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill grimaces, the hairspray was replaceable, but he happened to _really_ like that lighter, "No need, but I would like to continue taking a look at what you have available."
> 
> He motions the bug forward, it's mandibles clacking as it began breaking through the ice, devouring it at an astonishing rate.



Demovorv nods "I of kind like you, id hate to have to vivsect you and make penace wine from your liver. Anything else catch your eye?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv nods "I of kind like you, id hate to have to vivsect you and make penace wine from your liver. Anything else catch your eye?"



Gas Bill turns towards Demovorv.

"You know, you're the second person to ever say that to me. I wonder if that means anything." Gas Bill shifts in his seat, as the pillbug continues disposing of the mess, "You said something about giving a child a motorcycle before he even learned to ride a bike earlier." He lowers his sunglasses, "Mind showing me the wheels?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert emerges from the bathroom, sweating. His trials within that hellish battlefield now forever carved into his heart.

"I will never forget the struggles I have survived today...  Now to find the others."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill turns towards Demovorv.
> 
> "You know, you're the second person to ever say that to me. I wonder if that means anything." Gas Bill shifts in his seat, as the pillbug continues disposing of the mess, "You said something about giving a child a motorcycle before he even learned to ride a bike earlier." He lowers his sunglasses, "Mind showing me the wheels?"



Demovorv eyes Bill warily. He walks to a section of the display and sticks his finger in a liquid metal puddle that seems to shimmer, rise, and fall on its own. It darts up his arm, entertaining with his fingers and the the creases and ridges of his muscles. He walks back to Bill and grabs his hand with his left while the liquid metal runs off his right into bill hand. "D rank, Pergwhil Yoursoba"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Weird I'm not hungry anymore. I could have sworn I didn't eat. How did I get out here again?"
> Takime looks around.
> "I'm right outside of the place I was sent to when I appealed?"
> Takime looks around again
> "Wonder if Aeron is somewhere out here."



"Looking for someone" Having recently arrived, Aeron sneaks up behind Takime with Kiel in toe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Looking for someone" Having recently arrived, Aeron sneaks up behind Takime with Kiel in toe.



"Gah!"
Takime jumps
"Where did you come from, were you here the whole time?"

Takime looks at Kiel
"So I take it things went smoothly?"
Takime will be following Aeron's group for now.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Gah!"
> Takime jumps
> "Where did you come from, were you here the whole time?"
> 
> ...



"No and yes." Aeron answered both questions " I was surprised myself, I expected Monty to take an arm or two for good measure. Let's find the others, shall we"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "No and yes." Aeron answered both questions " I was surprised myself, I expected Monty to take an arm or two for good measure. Let's find the others, shall we"



"It's probably a good idea for all of us to gather at the exit to the next layer. By the way Kiel... do you need to go to the bathroom?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv eyes Bill warily. He walks to a section of the display and sticks his finger in a liquid metal puddle that seems to shimmer, rise, and fall on its own. It darts up his arm, entertaining with his fingers and the the creases and ridges of his muscles. He walks back to Bill and grabs his hand with his left while the liquid metal runs off his right into bill hand. "D rank, Pergwhil Yoursoba"



Gas Bill flexes his right hand, as the Pergwhil Yoursoba gathers into it.

"So what might you do, little guy?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert peeks around the building, looking desperately for a kitchen.

There was nothing resembling food left within him now, and he could feel it.

It seems that his trials and tribulations are not over after all.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill flexes his right hand, as the Pergwhil Yoursoba gathers into it.
> 
> "So what might you do, little guy?"



*GREETINGS HUMAN! ARE YOU A WARRIOR OR A TECHNICIAN?*

The voice was massive, deafening. Bill reflexively covers his ears but it does nothing to lessen the immense pressure within his skull, for the voice was not one heard with the ears but with the mind.

*HUMAN YOU ARE DISTRESSED! YOUR LEVEL IS INSUFFICIENT FOR THE OPERATION OF THIS UNIT! RELEASE THIS UNIT IMMEDIATELY!*


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *GREETINGS HUMAN! ARE YOU A WARRIOR OR A TECHNICIAN?*
> 
> The voice was massive, deafening. Bill reflexively covers his ears but it does nothing to lessen the immense pressure within his skull, for the voice was not one heard with the ears but with the mind.
> 
> *HUMAN YOU ARE DISTRESSED! YOUR LEVEL IS INSUFFICIENT FOR THE OPERATION OF THIS UNIT! RELEASE THIS UNIT IMMEDIATELY!*



Gas Bill smirks to himself.

_Even if you're too much for me, let's see how far you can go._

"I'm not a warrior. Or a technician. What I am..." With his free hand, he removes the shades from his face, his green eyes blazing, "Is a _detective._"

His smirk grows. _Liquid form? Sentient? Asks if I'm a warrior or a technician? Free form, malmetal construct. Interesting._

His eyes blazing, visualizing the liquid metal not as what it was, but as what it could be.

A pair of legs, strong, faster than any living creature. Capable of strengthening his body and allowing him to fly through the air. He reaches out with his mind, his mind focused to a cutting edge against the voice echoing through his mind, tearing into it, silencing it, bending it to his will.

He didn't allow room for doubt. There was no need. He would bring this Pergwhil Yoursoba to heel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill smirks to himself.
> 
> _Even if you're too much for me, let's see how far you can go._
> 
> ...


*
WARNING HUMAN! OPERATION OF THIS UNIT WITHOUT THE PROPER ENERGY RESERVES WILL RESULT IN CATASTROPHIC BRAIN DAMAGE! THIS UNIT RECOMMENDS THE IMMEDIATE CESSATION OF ACTIVITIES!* 

Aw shut up thought Bill, just make me a new pair of walking sticks. Pergwhil Yoursoba obliged, flowing into a lattice work around Bill's legs.
*HUMAN! BRAIN DAMAGE WILL OCCUR IN 90 SECONDS! HUMAN IS OPERATING BEYOND IT'S CAPACITY FINAL WARNING*

As if on cue a trickle of blood began to drip from Bills eyes and ears


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

_Damn._

Even as confident as he was in his own _godlike_ thinking capacity, limits were still ultimately limits.

"Alright, buddy, guess you were right. It looks like I'm still not off the training wheels yet." Gas Bill lets his mind relax, letting loose its attempt to grip on to, and dominate the malmetal construct.

The stress noticeably recedes, as he breathes a sigh of relief before turning to the attendant once more. "Got anything out of that bunch that'll set shit on fire?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Damn._
> 
> Even as confident as he was in his own _godlike_ thinking capacity, limits were still ultimately limits.
> 
> ...



Demovorv chuckled. "Plenty. Must it be from this section though?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's probably a good idea for all of us to gather at the exit to the next layer. By the way Kiel... do you need to go to the bathroom?"



Kiel reply "not at all,i''m ready to go,so what we are to gonna do when we gather everyone"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv chuckled. "Plenty. Must it be from this section though?"



GB turns a conspiratorial grin toward the man, "I'll take whatever gets me the biggest blaze."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> GB turns a conspiratorial grin toward the man, "I'll take whatever gets me the biggest blaze."



Demovorv walks to the the side of the room, grabs something, and then returns. "Gotta love the classics" he chuckled handed Bill the Flamethrower


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv walks to the the side of the room, grabs something, and then returns. "Gotta love the classics" he chuckled handed Bill the Flamethrower



He gives a chuckle of his own as he grabs hold of it, shifting the weight experimentally in his hands, appreciating the craftsmanship. "What's this little guy run on?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> He gives a chuckle of his own as he grabs hold of it, shifting the weight experimentally in his hands, appreciating the craftsmanship. "What's this little guy run on?"



Demovorv points to an intake "See this? It sucks in air an mixes it with your shinsoo. It won't run out until you do. Or the air does, of course."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ed probably shouldn't have drank asbinthe raw. He really shouldn't have drank all of it in one sitting. And he definitely shouldn't have walked around drunk off of his ass. 

"Now, where's that fairy?"

Ed's drunken imagination seems to have gotten the better of him, as he went around the place, running after a winged woman in green that wasn't there. "I'm gonna catch up with you, ya know!" he shouted to the illusion. That is, until he tripped and fell on his back.

"Ugh. That's it. I'm gonna need some help with this one."
And thus the hunt for his team commenced.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Demovorv points to an intake "See this? It sucks in air an mixes it with your shinsoo. It won't run out until you do. Or the air does, of course."



Gas Bill quirks an eyebrow as Demovorv casually mentions an unfamiliar term, "Shinsoo?" Then, casually, moves on, "And what would happen if I poured some whiskey down there, for a little added _oomph_?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill quirks an eyebrow as Demovorv casually mentions an unfamiliar term, "Shinsoo?"


"Your strength, energy, life force."



> Then, casually, moves on, "And what would happen if I poured some whiskey down there, for a little added _oomph_?"



"I don't imagine it would make the flame any stronger, however the addition of a liquid component would likely clump when sprayed and result in a napalm like drip burn."


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert had finally found the kitchen, and as luck would have it, no one was around.

_"Fridge raid!  Yes!"_

The kitchen was ransacked quickly, Robert's belly and satchel now full.

"Got to find the others now...  I think I can feel Aeron somewhere around... here!"

Robert spotted Aeron and Takime, calling them in.  "Hurry the hell up!  And who's that other guy?"

Of course, Robert recognized Kiel.  But the silent treatment was the most fitting punishment he had for now.  He'd leave the rest up to Gas.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Your strength, energy, life force."



"_Hrrm_. Is it something I can train?"





> "I don't imagine it would make the flame any stronger, however the addition of a liquid component would likely clump when sprayed and result in a napalm like drip burn."



"...Are you flirting with me?" Gas Bill levels a serious gaze upon the attendant, "Because while I normally don't swing that way, you are succeeding at it a little too much for my tastes."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert had finally found the kitchen, and as luck would have it, no one was around.
> 
> _"Fridge raid!  Yes!"_
> 
> ...




Kiel looked with empty eyes to that guy "i don't remember him but i guess he was with us in the other level" he thought and then he started walk first "them all seem somewhat uneasy more like i should hurry with them so no time to stay here" Kiel looked into his back and said "come on you guys will stay there your you will come?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrm_. Is it something I can train?"


"Hmm yes and no. While it is possible the attempt  would be long in the making. If you truly want to grow stringer then a serious of life or death battles is the quickest way to go."



> "...Are you flirting with me?" Gas Bill levels a serious gaze upon the attendant, "Because while I normally don't swing that way, you are succeeding at it a little too much for my tastes."


Demovorv lets loose with a great belly shaking laugh. "I hope we meet again my friend, but it appears it is time for you I to go and handle what business needs be handled."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Hmm yes and no. While it is possible the attempt  would be long in the making. If you truly want to grow stringer then a serious of life or death battles is the quickest way to go."



"Well, I suppose that it's a good thing that had been what I had been intended to be doing for the near future."




> Demovorv lets loose with a great belly shaking laugh. "I hope we meet again my friend, but it appears it is time for you I to go and handle what business needs be handled."



"Indeed." Gas Bill shrugs the flamethrower onto his back, and extends his hand out in thanks, "Until we meet again, Demovorv."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Well, it's a good thing that was what I intend to be doing for the immediate future."
> 
> "Indeed." Gas Bill shrugs the flamethrower onto his back, and extends his hand out in thanks, "Until we meet again, Demovorv."



"Until next time" Demovorv replies as he shows Bill out of the armory. No sooner does Bill round the corner than he runs into his companions


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

"Oh, it's the hostage." Gas Bill spots Kiel immediately, and begins pouring whiskey into his new D-rank toy in preparation for experimentation


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert had finally found the kitchen, and as luck would have it, no one was around.
> 
> _"Fridge raid!  Yes!"_
> 
> ...



"Dunno. Found him in the woods, thought I'd keep him as a meat shield." Aeron deciding to play Robert's game  "More importantly....I think I saw Ed running around here. I'm not sure because he/it was acting pretty strange, even for Ed."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"Oh hey Gas, where have you... What is that?"

Robert points to Gas's newest trinket.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

"Oh my,my i'd love being yours meat shield" said Kiel while looking at the guy that Robert called "Gas huh... It seems everyone is here,are we going now?" said Kiel.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh hey Gas, where have you... What is that?"
> 
> Robert points to Gas's newest trinket.



"Oh, this?" Gas Bill hefts Arson-kun affectionately, "Flamethrower. Apparently if I get it drunk enough, it shoots out napalm instead. I guess you could say it's..." He flips his shades, putting them on smoothly, "Pretty hot."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh my,my i'd love being yours meat shield" said Kiel.



Robert's train of thought derailed and his eyes suddenly widened.

I appreciate the offer, I really do... But I don't swing that way.



TehChron said:


> "Oh, this?" Gas Bill hefts Arson-kun affectionately, "Flamethrower. Apparently if I get it drunk enough, it shoots out napalm instead. I guess you could say it's..." He flips his shades, putting them on smoothly, "Pretty hot."



Robert's shades appeared on his head in tandem with Gas's.

"Wow, the power of your shades is really overwhelming... Now where're those new guys?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh my,my i'd love being yours meat shield-



"Sounds like an invitation." Gas Bill depresses the trigger, the nozzle shooting out a thin stream of burning liquid, splashing it liberally onto Kiel's legs.

"It's cool, we're outside so there's no problem, right?" He asks the group, eyebrow raised.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ed walked around, well, fumbled around the area, looking for his companions, when he caught sight of Terry. "Ah, finally! Hey, have you seen the others? Or maybe a winged woman about, eh, my size?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Kiel felt the the liquid coming "Are you gonna test you new weapon against me?" Kiel start walking slowly near to Gas


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed walked around, well, fumbled around the area, looking for his companions, when he caught sight of Terry. "Ah, finally! Hey, have you seen the others? Or maybe a winged woman about, eh, my size?"



A set of cool shades unfolds dramatically in mid-air, settling upon Ed's face, miraculously returning him to sobriety.

"Let's get a move on."



> Kiel felt the the liquid coming "Are you gonna test you new weapon against me?" Kiel start walking slowly near to Gas



Gas Bill already is.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Kiel continued to walk near to Gas with a troubled face "what do you mean you are already testing it?" says kiel with a bit difficult feeling that his leg may be put in fire


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Robert looked over at Gas and Kiel's interactions, uninterested.

"Let's get going, fellas...  I have a feeling we should leave here soon."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

"What? and end the dick measuring competition so soon?" Aeron's tone dripping with Sarcasm


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

"Well if you say so,but i want a answer from him,Gas you're going to use it now or we are get going?" Kiel reach Gas putting one of his hand in his left shoulder "Seems like you have some grudge against me,but it can' be solved another time right?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel continued to walk near to Gas with a troubled face "what do you mean you are already testing it?" says kiel with a bit difficult feeling_ *that his leg may be put in fire*_



It already was



> Robert looked over at Gas and Kiel's interactions, uninterested.
> 
> "Let's get going, fellas... I have a feeling we should leave here soon."



"Yeah, you're right." Gas Bill quits spraying napalm onto Kiel for the moment, and leans forward on his steed, "Iyah!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Kiel pressed his hand in Gas shoulder "theres a way to remove this fire or are you going to burn me here?!" kiel resisting the pain but his body already was collapsing because of the fire that was set on him,but he was managing to keep it under control at least for some seconds.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"Alright, come on then."

Robert looks back to Kiel.  "Run like..."

A pair of sunglasses fall from the ceiling onto his face.

"Your feet are on fire."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

Aeron looking disinterested gently waves his hand in the direction of the flames and they cease instantly.  "Word of advice. Fire needs oxygen to burn, take that away and the rest is history. Guess I'll have to be Gas' damage control."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Alright, come on then."
> 
> Robert looks back to Kiel.  "Run like..."
> 
> ...



"I guess you could say he's..." The shades on Robert twitch, then hurl themselves through the air to settle on Gas Bill's face comfortably, "Feeling the burn."



> Kiel pressed his hand in Gas shoulder "theres a way to remove this fire or are you going to burn me here?!" kiel resisting the pain but his body already was collapsing because of the fire that was set on him,but he was managing to keep it under control at least for some seconds.



"Don't worry. There's a button on Arson-kun that allows me to get rid of it. But since you getting yourself captured indirectly led to me losing the use of my legs...Fix me up, and you're a free man."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron looking disinterested gently waves his hand in the direction of the flames and they cease instantly.  "Word of advice. Fire needs oxygen to burn, take that away and the rest is history. Guess I'll have to be Gas' damage control."



As soon as Aeron ceases paying attention, the sticky liquid remaining on Kiel's legs reignites itself. This continues on for some time in a vicious and painful cycle for Kiel, as Aeron starves the flame of oxygen, relaxes for a moment, and then the flames reignite as soon as his attention is drawn away.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I guess you could say he's..." The shades on Robert twitch, then hurl themselves through the air to settle on Gas Bill's face comfortably, "Feeling the burn."



"Well let's get out of here quickly, I have a feeling things are going to be..."

A set of shade-shaped barrier-glasses pop up on Robert's head.

"...Heating up."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Kiel then put  two fingers near  Gas neck his skin ungluded from his fingers and  letting it in pure flesh,the skin cells from Kiel   started to  act in Gas neck to provide the healing he was wanting  " i can do it,but if i need to repair myself again iit will take some time to repair you even more" Said Kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron looking disinterested gently waves his hand in the direction of the flames and they cease instantly.  "Word of advice. Fire needs oxygen to burn, take that away and the rest is history. Guess I'll have to be Gas' damage control."



And on those words the party was off

The furry
The birdbrain
The cripple
The burn victim
The Drunk
The sad little androgen
The guy who stands there doing nothing
And of course The guy who gets shit done.

The journey was a leisurely flight. Uneventful. It was until they neared The Door that they noticed a rising tower of smoke. Aeron set them down 100 feet away from the source. The source was a trolley/van of some kind, utterly decimated.  Open boxes and suitcases were strewn about, scattered by what ever caused the wreck. The trolley itself what twisted, shredded, and flaming. Its orange red light perfectly backlighting the corpse on the ground


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And on those words the party was off
> 
> The furry
> The birdbrain
> ...



"Well...shit." GB turns to the rest of the group.

"You know what this means?" He pauses dramatically, waiting for everyone else to guess, "It means that theres a really pissed off guy with Badass Shades looking for someone to kill.

'Let's get the fuck out of here."

He then pauses. "Actually, here." He reaches into his trenchcoat, and flips the token thing towards Robert. "Beam me down, Scotty. There's a mystery afoot, and I intend to solve it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

"I can take care of your body later Gas you don't have to worry about it but i will need to have  somewhere more safe for me to repair the damage that you have in your body i can do it in less time if i don't have to do it in a troublesome place " Said Kiel after that thing showed up.


"What the fuck is going on here" thought Kiel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

All that was seen throughout this madness was afacepalm from Takime.
"I'd rather not have someone who sets their team mates on fire intentionally."
Takime looks at the new body that is dead.
"Nope.Nope. Nope."

Then walks over to Kiel.
"Can you repair old wounds as well?"
Takime points towards her neck where an animal like bite mark is.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Robert wandered up to the corpse alongside Gas.

"So who the hell is this anyways?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Well...shit." GB turns to the rest of the group.
> 
> "You know what this means?" He pauses dramatically, waiting for everyone else to guess, "It means that theres a really pissed off guy with Badass Shades looking for someone to kill.
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> Robert wandered up to the corpse alongside Gas.
> 
> "So who the hell is this anyways?"



Bill and Robert walk up to the corpse, its expression horrible. In its left hand is a wireless key, into its right hand  is a gunmetal glint


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

Aeron decides to accompany Robert and Gas' delicate autopsy of the body "What's taking so long, Poke it with a stick and-." Aeron's eyes nearly burst out of his head as soon as he recognized the face of death. "Remember those Hunters I told you about,  the ones that shot me? Yeah, he's the boss which means Monty.....Alright, time to loot, set things on fire and bail; we probably don't want to stick around here for long."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All that was seen throughout this madness was afacepalm from Takime.
> "I'd rather not have someone who sets their team mates on fire intentionally."
> Takime looks at the new body that is dead.
> "Nope.Nope. Nope."
> ...



Kiel looks at Takime and look at the bites and says "yes i can do it,no problem at all" Kiel proceed to take some of his skin "since we don't have time to waste this is the best method,put this part of my skin near or under where its the wound and it will merge" Kiel then looks to Gas "Hey,you too want to heal that wound right? Take here this part of my skin  and put near the place its more wounded" Said Kiel after removing the skin from his left hand and a bit of his arm to use it to recover the body of the wounded people of the team.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Robert eyes the wireless key in the corpses left hand.

"Guess ill do the honors, then."  He says, reaching down and grabbing it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks at Takime and look at the bites and says "yes i can do it,no problem at all" Kiel proceed to take some of his skin "since we don't have time to waste this is the best method,put this part of my skin near or under where its the wound and it will merge" Kiel then looks to Gas "Hey,you too want to heal that wound right? Take here this part of my skin  and put near the place its more wounded" Said Kiel after removing the skin from his left hand and a bit of his arm to use it to recover the body of the wounded people of the team.



"No, the bite mark is superficial. It's my vocal cords that are damaged from the bite that need to be treated. It's why my voice is like this."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert eyes the wireless key in the corpses left hand.
> 
> "Guess ill do the honors, then."  He says, reaching down and grabbing it.



Robert reaches down and grabs the wireless key. As he does the corpse suddenly ceases to be a corpse. The apparently dead man coughs up a gout of blood and speaks weezily "Save... Plot... Pride...Cou" and then he exhales, never to inhale again. Robert clicks the wireless key and a large black box hisses air as it depressurizes. It opens like a clam shell revealing a silver-grey man.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No, the bite mark is superficial. It's my vocal cords that are damaged from the bite that need to be treated. It's why my voice is like this."



"No problem at all,my skin will still be as affective as if its a wound that can be seen by the eyes,my skin will degenerate and merge with your skin and the effect that i gave for my skin to recover will be  active into your body,what i'm doing its just giving order to my cells to work  to make a complete heal and since  the skin will merge with the cells in your body,the cells in work in a way to recover your vocal cords and others wounds if you have any,and its not hard to recover your wounds,differente from Gas that i will have to use a large portion of my skin."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "No problem at all,my skin will still be as affective as if its a wound that can be seen by the eyes,my skin will degenerate and merge with your skin and the effect that i gave for my skin to recover will be  active into your body,what i'm doing its just giving order to my cells to work  to make a complete heal and since  the skin will merge with the cells in our body,the cells in work in a way to recover your vocal cords and others wounds if you have any,and its not hard to recover your wounds,differente from Gas that i will have to use a large portion of my skin."


Takime nods her head to let the healing do its work.
"..."


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Robert reaches down and grabs the wireless key. As he does the corpse suddenly ceases to be a corpse. The apparently dead man coughs up a gout of blood and speaks weezily "Save... Plot... Pride...Cou" and then he exhales, never to inhale again. Robert clicks the wireless key and a large black box hisses air as it depressurizes. It opens like a clam shell revealing a silver-grey man.


Takime walks over and pulls the dead body's eyes closed. It was really creeping her out.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Robert reaches down and grabs the wireless key. As he does the corpse suddenly ceases to be a corpse. The apparently dead man coughs up a gout of blood and speaks weezily "Save... Plot... Pride...Cou" and then he exhales, never to inhale again. Robert clicks the wireless key and a large black box hisses air as it depressurizes. It opens like a clam shell revealing a silver-grey man.



Gas Bills shades snap into place, all business.

"Alright then. Let's take a look." His steed skitters forward, pushing the undignified corpse over, trailing it's face into the dirt. The face displaces a great deal of earth as it finishes rolling onto its front.

"First, we check his pockets. We salvage everything we can find. And then..." He hefts Arson-kun where its resting comfortably on his shoulders, "We have ourselves a little viking funeral."

Gas Bill glances around, confirming the surroundings, before turning to Aeron. "I'll need to get this weight off my back so I can do my work, here, hold this." He motions for the bird-man to take Arson-kun off his hands for the moment.

"Now then...let's see what was so important..." He reaches over, and pries open the man's cold, dead right hand. Forcing the digits apart quite easily, since rigormortis had yet to set in. The detective takes the metallic object from the corpse's hand, holding it up to the light for inspection.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

_Containment protocols deactivated. Now initiating re-activation processes._

Feeling slowly returned. WM MK-IX could feel his arms clenched around his knees, and the interior of the box pressing against his sides. He opened his eyes and winced as the light blinded him before his optical enhancements adjusted. He slowly uncurled and stood up. Servos whirred in his joints as he rose. Hair the color of polished steel hung stiffly over his shoulders. Beneath his skin, the tips of various implants bulged. His skin had pale, silvery tones, but his forearms, from just below the elbow to the tips of his fingers, were a solid silver, like solid mercury. He was naked accept for a pair of loose black shorts. Eyes that were solid black except for LED-green cornora's flicked over the three people standing in front of him. He stepped out of the box.
"Greetings." he said in calm, even voice. "I am War Machine Mark Nine. Are you targets, or allies?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Gas Bill gave a cursory glance at the towering abomination towards God and Science.

"Targets, naturally." He snorted, before returning to his work.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

_Why would a robot need pants?_ Was Aeron's only inquiry


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bills shades snap into place, all business.
> 
> "Alright then. Let's take a look." His steed skitters forward, pushing the undignified corpse over, trailing it's face into the dirt. The face displaces a great deal of earth as it finishes rolling onto its front.
> 
> ...



Bill holds the object up to the light. It appears to be a key of some kind, triangular and notchless on tge shaft. The handle was big and brassy, like something made for function not style. On each of the keys 3 sides was an inscription

Veritas
Endymion
Quarus


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Acknowledged." Kix said. He stepped forward, prepared to eliminate the targets, especially the one violating the body of his commander. Then he spotted that one of them was holding his activation key.

_Activator detected. Reassigning command recognition. New primary commander imprinted._

Kix turned towards the one holding the activation key. He placed a fist over his heart in salute.
"Greeting, new primary commander. I am Warmachine Mark Nine. Please present your designated epithet. Awaiting orders regarding these two targets."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Bill holds the object up to the light. It appears to be a key of some kind, triangular and notchless on tge shaft. The handle was big and brassy, like something made for function not style. On each of the keys 3 sides was an inscription
> 
> Veritas
> Endymion
> Quarus



"Well now..." Gas Bill's expression shifts, giving the object his full attention, "Don't you ring some bells."

He turns towards where Robert is standing, checking out the metallic Adonis. "Hey, Robert. Create a barrier around this hand, make it an enclosed space, and have it extend out towards the field. Leave the end opposite the hand holding this object open. 

'Now to check the pockets." He says, turning back to Phineas, intending to get as much done as possible before Robert sets things up for the test.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Well now..." Gas Bill's expression shifts, giving the object his full attention, "Don't you ring some bells."
> 
> He turns towards where Robert is standing, checking out the metallic Adonis. "Hey, Robert. Create a barrier around this hand, make it an enclosed space, and have it extend out towards the field. Leave the end opposite the hand holding this object open.
> 
> 'Now to check the pockets." He says, turning back to Phineas, intending to get as much done as possible before Robert sets things up for the test.



Distancing himself from the Cyborg, Aeron motions towards to the pyromaniac"Robert seems to be pre-occupied with his new toy. May I be of assistance?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Gas Bill nods, "Here, hold my gun." He holds out Arson-kun for Aeron to take off his hands, "It's hard to reach down and inspect the body properly with the added weight."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

"A Cyborg hmmm"  thought Kiel "Should i stand in the front in case he start atacking?" Said Kiel while looking at that thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Takime walks over next to Robert to get a close detailed look at the Cyborg and appears to be thinking of something.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

Kix ignores the other potential targets who had approached and were observing him.
"Reiteration: I am War Machine Mark Nine. You may refer to me as Kix. Please state your designated epithet, new primary commander. Awaiting orders regarding these four targets."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

Aeron grabbed Arson and moved away from the others to inspect the surroundings. The circumstance of Phineas' death still plaguing his mind "This doesn't make any sense. That big guy was Phineas' lap dog, that much I'm sure of; the fact that he was willing to spare Kiel and myself at Phineas' orders despite looking for a fight, is proof. If the boss was killed, why isn't Monty's body here with him - Betrayal or was he defeated as well? I'm probably thinking too much about this, not like it concerns me anyway."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Gas Bill nods, as Aeron took Arson-kun from him.

"Tell me, what do you think about the situation? Youre the only one of us who actually knew the man."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron grabbed Arson and moved away from the others to inspect the surroundings. The circumstance of Phineas' death still plaguing his mind "This doesn't make any sense. That big guy was Phineas' lap dog, that much I'm sure of; the fact that he was willing to spare Kiel and myself at Phineas' orders despite looking for a fight, is proof. If the boss was killed, why isn't Monty's body here with him - Betrayal or was he defeated as well? I'm probably thinking too much about this, not like it concerns me anyway."



Aeron inspects the surroundings, there are plenty of signs of violence but none of conflict whatever happened happened to quickly for Phineas to muster much resistance. This wasn't a fight, it was an ambush. .. or an execution


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill nods, as Aeron took Arson-kun from him.
> 
> "Tell me, what do you think about the situation? Youre the only one of us who actually knew the man."



"His bodyguard should be here, Phineas had Monty on a tight leash but he's nowhere to be seen. I also think we'd have seen a much bigger sign of a struggle if they were attacked by something else which brings me to 2 possible conclusions

A) The hunters were swiftly executed and Monty was somehow taken from this place without too much of a fight

or

B) Monty betrayed his master

Both I find very unlikely from the little I knew of them. Have any ideas?" Aeron replied grimly


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "His bodyguard should be here, Phineas had Monty on a tight leash but he's nowhere to be seen. I also think we'd have seen a much bigger sign of a struggle if they were attacked by something else which brings me to 2 possible conclusions
> 
> A) The hunters were swiftly executed and Monty was somehow taken from this place without too much of a fight
> 
> ...



Kiel reply to Aeron "Both are to be a option here,but the fact that theres was violence but not a sight of fight tell us more than enough,theres a big chance that Monty bretrayed and executioned him,remember he was fast enough to blitz you to the point you should've died without even knowing what happened,and Phineas never looked that strong to beat him,but theres something bugging me, Phineas mentioned going to somewhere with Monty after them stoped hunting so theres a big chance of both options are correct,but we need more information"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel reply to Aeron "Both are to be a option here,but the fact that theres was violence but not a sight of fight tell us more than enough,theres a big chance that Monty bretrayed and executioned him,remember he was fast enough to blitz you to the point you should've died without even knowing what happened,and Phineas never looked that strong to beat him,but theres something bugging me, Phineas mentioned going to somewhere with Monty after them stoped hunting so theres a big chance of both options are correct,but we need more information"



Aeron turned to Kiel "Did they say where they were going afterwards? Like a specific location or a route they intended to take?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

Aeron stumbles unto a possible lead and motions towards their need 'friend' " Oi, tin-can, your name was Mark or something? Know anything that might have caused your former master's death?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

Kix turned to face Aeron.
"Apologies, potential target. I was deactivated at the time, and received no sensory input for that duration. I have no information that would be of use to you. I will scan my memory banks just in case, though." Kix turned back to Robert.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix ignores the other potential targets who had approached and were observing him.
> "Reiteration: I am War Machine Mark Nine. You may refer to me as Kix. Please state your designated epithet, new primary commander. Awaiting orders regarding these four targets."



"uh, Robert.  Call me Robert.  Four "targets" are non-hostile... Friendlies."



TehChron said:


> "Well now..." Gas Bill's expression shifts, giving the object his full attention, "Don't you ring some bells."
> 
> He turns towards where Robert is standing, checking out the metallic Adonis. "Hey, Robert. Create a barrier around this hand, make it an enclosed space, and have it extend out towards the field. Leave the end opposite the hand holding this object open.
> 
> 'Now to check the pockets." He says, turning back to Phineas, intending to get as much done as possible before Robert sets things up for the test.



Robert nodded as said barrier popped up around the robot's hand.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks over next to Robert to get a close detailed look at the Cyborg and appears to be thinking of something.



"Something bothering you?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "His bodyguard should be here, Phineas had Monty on a tight leash but he's nowhere to be seen. I also think we'd have seen a much bigger sign of a struggle if they were attacked by something else which brings me to 2 possible conclusions
> 
> A) The hunters were swiftly executed and Monty was somehow taken from this place without too much of a fight
> 
> ...



"How would you describe Monty? You already told us what he looked like, but what were your impressions of the man?"


manidk said:


> Robert nodded as said barrier popped up around the robot's hand.



"Uh..." Gas Bill waved the hand with the object he'd pried from Phineas' not yet cold, dead fingers, "I meant this, Robert. This."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Uh..." Gas Bill waved the hand with the object he'd pried from Phineas' not yet cold, dead fingers, "I meant this, Robert. This."



Robert absentmindedly waves his hand as one barrier disappears and an identical one manifests on the corpse's.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "How would you describe Monty? You already told us what he looked like, but what were your impressions of the man?"



"Definitely, the 'kill and ask questions later' later kind of guy which makes it all the stranger that he'd follow orders willingly - his types tend to be loose canons. He also never let his guard down for an instant which is why I find their being ambushed rather unlikely."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Definitely, the 'kill and ask questions later' later kind of guy which makes it all the stranger that he'd follow orders willingly - his types tend to be loose canons. He also never let his guard down for an instant which is why I find their being ambushed rather unlikely."



"...Then why are you still alive? Think carefully. This is important, and I want to know exactly what kept him from blowing you and Kiel away when he had the chance. Why did he spare you two?"


manidk said:


> Robert absentmindedly waves his hand as one barrier disappears and an identical one manifests on the corpse's.



"..." Gas Bill sighed, "Oh come on, you got the killer cyborg. At least let me find out what _my_ new toy does."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> 'Now to check the pockets." He says, turning back to Phineas, intending to get as much done as possible before Robert sets things up for the test.



Bill checks phineas's pockets 

A novella
Some gum
A Pleasantcock signet ring
A silk handkerchief
3 cards, one says 10 gillies/ one says 50 gullies/ one says 500 gillies
An invitation to the house of the Black scorpion


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "..." Gas Bill sighed, "Oh come on, you got the killer cyborg. At least let me find out what _my_ new toy does."



"I never asked for this."  Robert says as a pair of futuristic shades emerges from his head, snapping together at the bridge of his nose.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Bill checks phineas's pockets
> 
> A novella
> Some gum
> ...



Gas Bill surreptitiously pockets the cards, invitation, and signet ring for later use, while his comrades are distracted by the shiny new addition to the team and the firey carnage around them.

He then straightens himself up a bit, holding the handkerchief, novella, and gum aloft for everyone else to see. He turns towards Aeron, "Do these mean anything to you?" 

The pillbug then begins eating the shirt off the corpse, enabling Gas Bill to investigate what exactly the man's cause of death was.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "...Then why are you still alive? Think carefully. This is important, and I want to know exactly what kept him from blowing you and Kiel away when he had the chance. Why did he spare you two?"



"Not much to say, Phineas kept him in check the whole time; as for why that is, I can't say. All I remember was they needed a prize for the Emperor...." Aeron recalls an important fact "Hold on, Is  the Egg still with him?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I never asked for this."  Robert says as a pair of futuristic shades emerges from his head, snapping together at the bridge of his nose.



"Such things are the be expected, however...Given that these are..." A futuristic visor carrying the same color as his sunglasses fades into existence on both sides of his head, before the two slam together in front of his eyes dramatically, "The Rules of Nature."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "uh, Robert.  Call me Robert.  Four "targets" are non-hostile... Friendlies."



"Understood. Pleased to be working with you henceforth, Commander Robert. I will remain on stand -by unless you have further orders, or unless you wish to designate either of the my two possible secondary commanders."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Not much to say, Phineas kept him in check the whole time; as for why that is, I can't say. All I remember was they needed a prize for the Emperor...." Aeron recalls an important fact "Hold on, Is  the Egg still with him?"



Gas Bill stares at him.

"That's not what I'm asking about. What I'm asking is _how did Phineas keep him in check._"


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Understood. Pleased to be working with you henceforth, Commander Robert. I will remain on stand -by unless you have further orders, or unless you wish to designate either of the my two possible secondary commanders."



"Two, huh..."

Robert looks around at the group.

"Let's see...  Who would keep this the most interesting?  Am I allowed to change this later?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Affirmative. Secondary Commanders may be altered at the desire of the Primary Commander, so that the command structure may be adjusted and kept flexible as needed on the field of battle." Kix confirmed.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"One more question, I assume that my orders will always overrule the others', am I correct?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill stares at him.
> 
> "That's not what I'm asking about. What I'm asking is _how did Phineas keep him in check._"



"He didn't keep in check at all,more like how i'm supossed to say,he looked more like someone that was there only to be "the brain"and depedent of Monty he have been killed after Aeron gave what he needed,i know that because he said that he would go with Monty to take some girls somewhere,and This Black Scorpion invitation,must mean something.but also can be other thing " Said Kiel after hearing that ""More like them were being in a troublesome position" Thought Kiel.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Affirmative. The Primary Commander's orders are always paramount, though in addition seondary commanders are also limited in the extent that they may command me." Kix said. "For example, a secondary commander cannot order me to inflict undue harm upon myself without adequate reasoning."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "He didn't keep in check at all,more like how i'm supossed to say,he looked more like someone that was there only to be "the brain"and depedent of Monty he have been killed after Aeron gave what he needed,i know that because he said that he would go with Monty to take some girls somewhere,and This Black Scorpion invitation,must mean something.but also can be other thing " Said Kiel after hearing that ""More like them were being in a troublesome position" Thought Kiel.



"So what you're saying. Is that the two of them were a team. And that Monty backed off after Pleasantcock here," The pillbug continues to nom on the dead man's clothes, further desecrating his corpse, "Offered to pay for him to get laid, is that right?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill stares at him.
> 
> "That's not what I'm asking about. What I'm asking is _how did Phineas keep him in check._"



"Promises of Whores and Bubblegum." Aeron remembers the only notable methods of keeping the Hulk in check "So he was a hired gun? Well, that clears up a few things."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Affirmative. The Primary Commander's orders are always paramount, though in addition seondary commanders are also limited in the extent that they may command me." Kix said. "For example, a secondary commander cannot order me to inflict undue harm upon myself without adequate reasoning."



"Hmm.  Well I'll figure this out later.  For now, I am the primary and only commander."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "So what you're saying. Is that the two of them were a team. And that Monty backed off after Pleasantcock here," The pillbug continues to nom on the dead man's clothes, further desecrating his corpse, "Offered to pay for him to get laid, is that right?"



Kiel reply "Yes,and i cannot forget that i talked a bit with him he said that exactly,but i don't know if it means something here but anyway"

Kiel looked at his left hand that had a blood shaped in letters that he used to remember what Phineas said  if he survived something there could be usefull even if it looked that means nothing relevant he started to read

 "There are only 4 ways to advance within The Hive dear boy, first is strength of arm. Given the sheer amount of utterly terrifying monsters in The Hive (The 13 princes, The Seven sins, The drifters) such a route is utter folly. Second is Iron Will, with cut throat politics and eqaul parts lying and glad handing. I have no stomach for such an arena though so that too is out. Third is to buy yourself a seat at the table sea of gold and a mountain of jewels, as well off as the pleasantcocks are we are but mere paupers in comparison to the vast crushing wealth of the upper nobles. They could literally crush us just under the weight of the checks they write. The forth is to be gifted elevation by the Royal family, this is the route I have chosen for us because it is the only one achievable. I plan on impressing the Grand Emperor enough to secure my clan a status truly worthy of respect"

"Anything you think relevant there?" Said Kiel after reading the blood shaped in his hand.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Promises of Whores and Bubblegum." Aeron remembers the only notable methods of keeping the Hulk in check



Gas Bill holds the pack of bubblegum aloft.

"This isn't just an ordinary backstabbing. Something happened. Something big. And it happened while _the only other major powers of this area were distracted right in front of us_."

Gas Bill motions towards the corpse. "So we're gonna find out how this guy died, take what we can, and then decide if we're gonna stay here and help out, or leave. There's another element at play that we know nothing about, except that it was big enough that promises of bitches and bubblegum weren't enough to keep Mr. Pleasantcock free from harm. Nor the potential threat of the Lord Governor's interference."

Gas Bill's mind raced to the man's last words...



> The apparently dead man coughs up a gout of blood and speaks weezily "Save... Plot... Pride...Cou"



_Save...meaning that they in particular weren't the main target. They were just in the way. Plot...so he knew something. Something important. There's more than one person involved in this. I don't know what 'Pride' and 'Cou' are referring to, though._

He turns back to Aeron, Kiel, Robert, and the cyborg as well, "Tell me, did this man ever talk about "pride" that any of you heard him refer to? And any idea what the word "Cou" could be referring to? Because from what I can tell, if we get involved in this, it's going to be something that makes our mission a _whole_ lot more complicated than we thought. We may just be better off ignoring it, get going on our way, and hoping for the best."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

"Pride huh. He couldn't stop talking about his house hold name and how to elevate their status. The only thing else he showed that much interest in is that novel he kept his eyes glued to."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hmm.  Well I'll figure this out later.  For now, I am the primary and only commander."



"Understood. I will remain on stand-by."



TehChron said:


> Gas Bill holds the pack of bubblegum aloft.
> 
> "This isn't just an ordinary backstabbing. Something happened. Something big. And it happened while _the only other major powers of this area were distracted right in front of us_."
> 
> ...



"From what I have over heard, my former commander was intent on currying favor with the Emperor. Could he perhaps have been trying to say 'coup?' As in, a military revolt?" Kix said.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Kiel reply "He was trying to impress the emperor I plan on impressing the Grand Emperor enough to secure my clan a status truly worthy of respect was his words"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

"Damn, seems this may involve us either way." Aeron begins putting the pieces together "Because we were forced to make that blasted promise to Sheever, we need to find the prince. If he's killed in a Coup, the good Lord will have our heads."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel reply "Yes,and i cannot forget that i talked a bit with him he said that exactly,but i don't know if it means something here but anyway"
> 
> Kiel looked at his left hand that had a blood shaped in letters that he used to remember what Phineas said  if he survived something there could be usefull even if it looked that means nothing relevant he started to read
> 
> ...



_Iron Will sounds like it'd be right up my alley..._

Gas Bill shakes his head in negation, "No, not for now. It's possible that Monty would have taken the egg in order to leverage himself into being a noble. But hired guns like that, with temperments like that...And men with those kinds of shades...I just don't see why he would backstab a man who'd pay for his bitches just so he could make a half-assed attempt at impressing another man. Especially off the backs of a lesser man's efforts.

"No...A man like that, who lives for pussy and chewing gum, a man like that wouldn't be so damn _beta_ about it. There's something we're missing. We need to investigate the wreckage and leftover supplies, report back to me with whatever you find while I discern what killed him." He turns to Aeron, "You stay with me for now, while I bounce ideas off you and you tell me your thoughts. Robert," He turns to the other man, "See what you can get from the cyborg. Once we get a clearer picture of what happened..."

Gas Bill looks down, as his steed continues to strip the corpse in front of them with a pleased chittering, "We choose."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

Kix shook his head in regret.
"I know nothing of recent events, due to my deactivated state. I shall assist my Commander and his friends as best I may in other capacities, however." he said.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Pride huh. He couldn't stop talking about his house hold name and how to elevate their status. The only thing else he showed that much interest in is that novel he kept his eyes glued to."



"You mean this one?" Gas Bill holds the plundered novella aloft, before tossing it to Aeron, "Read it and see if you can find out just what he found to be so damn interesting about it."



> "From what I have over heard, my former commander was intent on currying favor with the Emperor. Could he perhaps have been trying to say 'coup?' As in, a military revolt?" Kix said.



"Maybe. But keep searching your databases for something to match to that exact word."



> "Damn, seems this may involve us either way." Aeron begins putting the pieces together "Because we were forced to make that blasted promise to Sheever, we need to find the prince. If he's killed in a Coup, the good Lord will have our heads."



Gas Bill shakes his head, "It's too early to jump to any conclusions. We don't know what the plan is targeting quite yet, and Pleasantcock wouldn't have needed to curry favor with the Emperor if he had already been on good terms with the Prince, you'd think. And besides..."

A pair of swagtastic glasses materialize into existence on the arsonist detectives face



"Promises are made to be broken."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Damn, seems this may involve us either way." Aeron begins putting the pieces together "Because we were forced to make that blasted promise to Sheever, we need to find the prince. If he's killed in a Coup, the good Lord will have our heads."



Kiel look at Aeron and says "Monty looked more like a mercenary don't you agree? Phineas had "his" clan that he wanted to secure his status by impressing the emperor,but this "my clan" from him don't seem to take Monty in  so i believe Monty probably wasn't part of his clan. But something is missing i mean he left that place the  same time we did,how did he get here first and killed without us noticing nothing? I'd to ask you if you can "feel the air" on this room?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Damn, seems this may involve us either way." Aeron begins putting the pieces together "Because we were forced to make that blasted promise to Sheever, we need to find the prince. If he's killed in a Coup, the good Lord will have our heads."



Robert sheepishly looked up at Aeron.  "Not to spoil your image of me or anything, but I have absolutely no intentions of keeping that promise.  You're from the same area as the rest of us, why the hell would Prince Dreyfus ever visit our shitty Governor?"



TehChron said:


> "No...A man like that, who lives for pussy and chewing gum, a man like that wouldn't be so damn _beta_ about it. There's something we're missing. We need to investigate the wreckage and leftover supplies, report back to me with whatever you find while I discern what killed him." He turns to Aeron, "You stay with me for now, while I bounce ideas off you and you tell me your thoughts. *Robert," He turns to the other man, "See what you can get from the cyborg. Once we get a clearer picture of what happened..."*
> 
> Gas Bill looks down, as his steed continues to strip the corpse in front of them with a pleased chittering, "We choose."



"Alrighty."

"Yo, Kix.  Tell your new commander everything possible about your former master, as well as his accomplice... But first, compliment me, I could use a pick-me-up."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"You are a brilliant and capable man who also handsome and a straight up badass, Commander." Kix said.


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You are a brilliant and capable man who also handsome and a straight up badass, Commander." Kix said.



"Oh, we're going to get along greatly."

Robert's smirk extends along his face.

"Now compliment that guy" Robert says, pointing to Gas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Something bothering you?"



Takime nods yes, but taps her neck as an indicative she can't talk right now the bite mark is halfway faded compared to how it was earlier.
Then she points at the blood and the Cyborg rapidly.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Sir, your aura of sheer awesome rolls off of you like the fog rolls off of a mountain with a rainforest." Kix said to Gas Bill.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Sir, your aura of sheer awesome rolls off of you like the fog rolls off of a mountain with a rainforest." Kix said to Gas Bill.



"..." Gas Bill stares at the machine man for a long moment, before breaking his gaze to return to focusing in the crime scene, "I'll take it."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime nods yes, but taps her neck as an indicative she can't talk right now the bite mark is halfway faded compared to how it was earlier.
> Then she points at the blood and the Cyborg rapidly.



"You think Kix did it?  I'm not good at charades.  Ask him yourself when you can."

Robert looks to the robot.  "I'd like to designate Takime here as a secondary commander."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Understood. I look forward to working with you, Commander Takime." Kix said, saluting. "Also, I would like to point out that I could not possibly be the culprit, as I was deactivated until Supreme Commander Robert awakened me."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

_Supreme Commander Robert, I like the sound of that._

"Uh, Kix...  Do you have a battle cry of some kind?  Something you uh... Yell out before charging in to a fight?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"No, Supreme Commander. I find that unnecessary vocal emissions only serve to warn the enemy of my presence  and in general impede my ability to generate wholesale slaughter." Kix replied. "However, I can come up with one if you wish."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "No, Supreme Commander. I find that unnecessary vocal emissions only serve to warn the enemy of my presence  and in general impede my ability to generate wholesale slaughter." Kix replied. "However, I can come up with one if you wish."



Robert stared at the Robot from quite some time, looking rather disappointed.

"Battle cries come in great handy in a head-on fight, Kix.  They serve to demoralize the enemy.  Same thing with flashy transformation sequences!"

Robert was talking very animatedly, moving his hands about with vigor.  Suddenly remembering where he was and what the circumstances were, he stopped.

"Just thin... Compute on that for a while, Kix."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"I am part biological, Supreme Commander. I am capable of both thinking and computing." Kix said. "I shall begin dedicating both processes to developing a most fearsome battle cry."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I am part biological, Supreme Commander. I am capable of both thinking and computing." Kix said. "I shall begin dedicating both processes to developing a most fearsome battle cry."



"Thank you, Kix.  So, what functions do you have that may be useful to me?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Well, first and foremost, I am very, very good at killing people, if I may be so bold." Kix said. He grinned, revealing a set of silvery, shark-like teeth. "Its what I was born for, after all."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"Well that's all well and good, but so are most of us."  Robert looks over to Kiel and Takime.  "Most..."

"I mean more like... Can you cook?  Enemy detecting radar?  Can you shine my shoes?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"I have never been called up to detect enemies before, most of the time when I am called the enemy is already there. So I am unsure." Kix admitted. "However, I am a certified three star chef, and I have a license in advanced shoe-shining. I am also a moderately talented juggler, amateur sculptor, know twenty-six country dances and fourteen ballroom dance, can speak forty-three languages, dominate the fuck out of a chess board, have won three hundred consecutive games of bingo through shrewd observation of boards and balls, competed in two dodecaheronathons, possess advanced mime destruction capabilities, knowledgable about sea urchin raising, am able to knit at approximately thirty-three miles an hour while falling from twelve miles above ground, know slight-of-hand and illusions, can mix a mean apple cider cocktail, and make chocolate."


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I have never been called up to detect enemies before, most of the time when I am called the enemy is already there. So I am unsure." Kix admitted. "However, I am a certified three star chef, and I have a license in advanced shoe-shining. I am also a moderately talented juggler, amateur sculptor, know twenty-six country dances and fourteen ballroom dance, can speak forty-three languages, dominate the fuck out of a chess board, have won three hundred consecutive games of bingo through shrewd observation of boards and balls, competed in two dodecaheronathons, possess advanced mime destruction capabilities, knowledgable about sea urchin raising, am able to knit at approximately thirty-three miles an hour while falling from twelve miles above ground, know slight-of-hand and illusions, can mix a mean apple cider cocktail, and make chocolate."



"I never thought the day would come where I'd profess my love for a cyborg...  Mime destruction sounds great, I hate the bastards...  Now what was this about chocolate?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Gas Bill looks away for a second, his interest in the cyborg piqued.

"Only one way to kill a mime." He returns to his work, "Liberal application of fire."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

Kix walked through the wreckage, kick stuff around until he pulled out a sack. His left hand shifted and changed, until it was in the form of a mixing bowl.
"Also, my forearms are special. They have been shaped from nanites, and are capable of taking on any form and solid or semi-solid substance I desire." Kix explained as he started dumping ingredients into his mixing hand. In about ten minutes, his hand was a wide pan covered in three dozen delicious-looking chocolate candies.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill looks away for a second, his interest in the cyborg piqued.
> 
> "Only one way to kill a mime." He returns to his work, "Liberal application of fire."



"I have, in my experience, discovered that fire is an highly effective method of killing almost everything, not just mimes." Kix agreed


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix walked through the wreckage, kick stuff around until he pulled out a sack. His left hand shifted and changed, until it was in the form of a mixing bowl.
> "Also, my forearms are special. They have been shaped from nanites, and are capable of taking on any form and solid or semi-solid substance I desire." Kix explained as he started dumping ingredients into his mixing hand. In about ten minutes, his hand was a wide pan covered in three dozen delicious-looking chocolate candies.



Robert sampled the chocolate enthusiastically, crying tears of joy as he chewed.

"You... You're staying with us forever."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I have, in my experience, discovered that fire is an highly effective method of killing almost everything, not just mimes." Kix agreed



"..." Gas Bill gives the cyborg a hard stare, appraising him behind his shades.

"You know what? I think I like you. You're staying with us from here on out, murdertron."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

Kix bows at the waist, without disturbing the balance of the chocolates.
"It is my pleasure and honor to be of use."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

"GB fire is not common fire it hurts even on me that have strong tolerance to it so if comes to worse just put fire in anything,but what you would do if you find a fire elemental that hate you GB?" Asks Kiel

Kiel looks to Robert and ask him "Robert would you mind if i take a bit of the cells from your cyborg?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"Find an ice elemental and lure it into battle with the fire elemental. Then wait while they battle to the death. Then, once they're weak enough, set them both on fire; to kill the ice elemental and show the fire elemental who's boss." Kix replied.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Find an ice elemental and lure it into battle with the fire elemental. Then wait while they battle to the death. Then, once they're weak enough, set them both on fire; to kill the ice elemental and show the fire elemental who's boss." Kix replied.





"You mean showing a fire elemental how to burn something to ashes and make it run in fear ?" Kiel replied to Kix


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"I'd just suffocate the fire elemental in a box.  That's pretty much my thing."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 6, 2013)

"indeed. However, I glean that pyrotechnics is the modus operendi of Sir Gas Bill, and thus proving to a fire elemental that his flames are the mightier would be the most effective strategy." Kix said.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'd just suffocate the fire elemental in a box.  That's pretty much my thing."



"Well unless he can create oxgeny and everything needed he would run out of what he need to survive and dies,you have a good counter if one of them shows up"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "GB fire is not common fire it hurts even on me that have strong tolerance to it so if comes to worse just put fire in anything,but what you would do if you find a fire elemental that hate you GB?" Asks Kiel


"Throw you towards it and then ride off dramatically into the sunset. Why?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "indeed. However, I glean that pyrotechnics is the modus operendi of Sir Gas Bill, and thus proving to a fire elemental that his flames are the mightier would be the most effective strategy." Kix said.



"I've long since discovered that the best way to solve a problem..." Shades begin lowering from the sky like a dark rain, covering everyone's faces, "Is to burn it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Throw you towards it and then ride off dramatically into the sunset. Why?"




"Just asking though i would burn i would be  dissapointed that you wouldn't be able to use cool shades and make a cool comment if you would do that"


----------



## manidk (Dec 6, 2013)

"Oh, speaking of burning..."

Robert picked up a small paper box from the ground.  It was white and green, reading "CAMEL" on the side.  "Anyone care for one?"

Robert put a cigarette to his lips, lighting it and inhaling deeply.  He truly surveyed the area around them for the first time.

"Looks like someone got... Smoked."

Suddenly, everyone was smoking, complimenting their cool shades.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Just asking though i would burn i would be  dissapointed that you wouldn't be able to use cool shades and make a cool comment if you would do that"



"Oh, don't worry." Gas Bill leans his head back, then pushes his hand up his face, smoothing his hair back. As his palm leaves his face, shades are left behind, "I've got two hands."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Understood. I look forward to working with you, Commander Takime." Kix said, saluting. "Also, I would like to point out that I could not possibly be the culprit, as I was deactivated until Supreme Commander Robert awakened me."


Takime's wound is finally healed and her voice has changed .
"Kix would it be possible for you to analyze the entire area for possible clues?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's wound is finally healed and her voice has changed .
> "Kix would it be possible for you to analyze the entire area for possible clues?"



Gas Bill reaches into his trenchcoat at the sound, and withdraws a photograph.

He holds it aloft, aligning it so that it appears side by side with Takime's figure from his perspective.



"...The evidence just keeps piling up."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Bill continues to inspect the scene. He finds 2 pairs of different sized foot prints, one large combat boots and the other small and cleated, maybe a large child or small adult

Aeron thumbs through the novella quickly, it seems your standard pulp jungle story until he comes to a blacked out section with something scrawled in the margins. 

Gold
Black
Red
Quarter turn
3 flips

The blacked out section seemed to have a crude map scratched into it. It wasn't labeled what the location was


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

"_Hrrrm..._" Gas Bill returns to the corpse, tugging the shoes off to compare them to the tracks.

He then inspects the body, now fully stripped by the pillbug, to determine the Cause of Death.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrrm..._" Gas Bill returns to the corpse, tugging the shoes off to compare them to the tracks.
> 
> He then inspects the body, now fully stripped by the pillbug, to determine the Cause of Death.



Bill compares Phineas's shoes to the prints. No match

He then inspection Phineas for cause of death, a single wound, a caved in chest cavity and liquified organs


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill straightens himself up, satisfied.

"Well then, guess this means that Monty got a new friend." His finger dips into the wound, then draws it back out, inspecting the organ smoothie that drips from it, "And he packs one hell of a punch."

He motions for Aeron to follow him, keeping an eye out for a trail, while also trying to locate Phineas' living quarters.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's wound is finally healed and her voice has changed .
> "Kix would it be possible for you to analyze the entire area for possible clues?"



Kix nods and salutes.
"I shall investigate the area to the best of my abilities, Commander Takime." he said. Kix begins carefully picking his way through the wreckage, his sharp cyborg eyes on the look out for anything unusual, and his olfactory sensitivity turned up to maximum to see if any unusual chemical traces were present.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill straightens himself up, satisfied.
> 
> "Well then, guess this means that Monty got a new friend." His finger dips into the wound, then draws it back out, inspecting the organ smoothie that drips from it, "And he packs one hell of a punch."
> 
> He motions for Aeron to follow him, keeping an eye out for a trail, while also trying to locate Phineas' living quarters.


After a through grid sweep no signs of a living quarters are found


Ichypa said:


> Kix nods and salutes.
> "I shall investigate the area to the best of my abilities, Commander Takime." he said. Kix begins carefully picking his way through the wreckage, his sharp cyborg eyes on the look out for anything unusual, and his olfactory sensitivity turned up to maximum to see if any unusual chemical traces were present.



Kik evaluates the scene. After a minute of analysis he  finds that there are no further clues to be discovered


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix returns to Takime and Robert and salutes.
"I must unfortunately report that I have uncovered nothing of import, Commander, Supreme Commander." he said with regret.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill places his hands into the pockets of his trenchcoat, annoyed with the lack of additional clues.

"Someone ask the robot to see if we can track the two that left this wreck behind."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

"Kix, is that possible?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

"I thought so."
Takime examines the entire area ignoring the wreckage, destruction and instead focuses on their current surroundings near The Door.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Kiel start to look into the walls to see if he can't detect any suspecious thing with his body, after that he try to see any anomaly in the roof too though not being to reach it,he uses only his eyes.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

"I am a cyborg, not a robot, Gas Bill, if you please." Kix corrected "And yes, Supreme Commander, I will attempt to discern the direction taken by the two culprits/survivors." He wandered over to where Gas Bill had found the tracks, and began trying to find out which way they lead.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I am a cyborg, not a robot, Gas Bill, if you please." Kix corrected "And yes, Supreme Commander, I will attempt to discern the direction taken by the two culprits/survivors." He wandered over to where Gas Bill had found the tracks, and began trying to find out which way they lead.



Kik tracks the... Er... Tracks. They make a beeline for The door. That much is undeniable.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill watches the cyborg make his beeline.

"Well, fuck."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill watches the cyborg make his beeline.
> 
> "Well, fuck."



Fuck indeed, for little did our protagonists know but they were about to embark on a journey that would change the face of The Hive forever.

*Arc 1 Act 1 The Rabbit Hole is Deep*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

"Can't you use your  skill to know if theres a air flowing through some of the walls for a Secret passage Aeron?" Ask Kiel trying too track something using Aeron skills


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Munji: Well we appear to be in shit up to our peepers with no waders on. Might I recommend a quick and clean exit, stage left preferably. This place gives me a bad vibe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Well we appear to be in shit up to our peepers with no waders on. Might I recommend a quick and clean exit, stage left preferably. This place gives me a bad vibe.



"What are you afraid of Monkey man? Didn't you go through a great deal of the layers or did nothing like this ever happen to you before?"
Takime seems to be smiling under the ninja like mask
None the less Takime will go through the exit with everyone


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill nods, agreeing with the caged simian.

"You all go on ahead for now, Ill make sure old Phineas here gets a proper burial."

His noble steed begins chittering happily in response.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix comes to a halt in front of the Door. He looks back over his shoulder.
"The tracks lead and end here. Unless one of you has the Lord Governor's crest, we can go no further."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

As the rest of the team passes through, Aeron takes the crest from Robert and tosses it back into Gas' hand to allow him entry.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

"See you in a bit."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

"don't you dare you brake more bones" say Kiel


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Kiel smiles "I have a better idea" then he proceed to make some lines of his nerves while closing the phineas wounds doing that he think "I will merge some of my nerves within his body so i can remote control him from distance this is safer than becoming someone who is already dead myself,so i will just control him from other place" So he proceed to link he's near invisible nerves with the the corpse to make him look like a alive body  being remote controled by kiel


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

"...Youre controlling the cadaver of a brutally murdered minor noble like a macabre puppet

'Dont you think thats going to lead to unwanted attention? We should leave it here so the authorities can take care of things from here, alright?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

"That sounds pretty uncharacteristic of you, Gas."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Kiel reply "you may be right..." says kiel removing his nerves from the corpse "still i will try to extract information direct from his brain if it theres something alive there that i can extract,this may be helpfull" Say kiel now putting his nerves only into the Brain of the copse,but nothing taking any memories from that body Kiel was only searching for three things the name from the clan Phineas were,his last moments(the moments before his dead),and some information about the emperor,he completely separate the raw information to not take any feelings or emotions that Phineas had.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yea, gas should set the dead body on fire first, while Kiel does that and let him walk far,far,far ahead of us."



"_Hrrm._ Amateurs. Fine then, no one gets to watch as I magically make our problems..." A flash of light and puff of smoke erupt from Gas Bills face, revealing a newly adorned pair of shades as the special effects fade, "_Disappear._"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel reply "you may be right..." says kiel removing his nerves from the corpse "still i will try to extract information direct from his brain if it theres something alive there that i can extract,this may be helpfull" Say kiel now putting his nerves only into the Brain of the copse,but nothing taking any memories from that body Kiel was only searching for three things the name from the clan Phineas were,his last moments(the moments before his dead),and some information about the emperor,he completely separate the raw information to not take any feelings or emotions that Phineas had.



Kiel attempts to read the mind of the dead man. And fails.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

"Run along, kiddies. Trade secrets to keep and all that."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

"Copious amounts of fire is a secret?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Copious amounts of fire is a secret?"



"Oh ye of little faith."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Through The Door the companions see a city in the distance




Munji: Ah Komaji I never thought I'd see you agi- 

He was interrupted by the loud whine of an air siren and distant screaming

Munji: Oh damn it.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

"They always make such a racket?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

After failing at taking information from the body "i'm done with him" Kiel go away from the corpse


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "They always make such a racket?"



Munji: *sigh* No. The siren only comes on for something big. They didn't get play it back during the great fire 6 years back that killed 30,000 people because it wasn't deemed threatening enough to warrant it.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: *sigh* No. The siren only comes on for something big. They didn't get play it back during the great fire 6 years back that killed 30,000 people because it wasn't deemed threatening enough to warrant it.



"Something bigger than a mass genocide? Our timing couldn't be worse, have any ideas what it might be or are we going to have to scout for information?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: *sigh* No. The siren only comes on for something big. They didn't get play it back during the great fire 6 years back that killed 30,000 people because it wasn't deemed threatening enough to warrant it.



"Thats awesome,our day are becoming better and better" say Kiel after hearing the news "Whats something "big" would mean here?" Kiel ask to Munji


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Something bigger than a mass genocide? Our timing couldn't be worse, have any ideas what it might be or are we going to have to scout for information?"



Munji: The incoherent screaming isn't telling me anything, probably going to have to ask someone


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Thats awesome,our day are becoming better and better" say Kiel after hearing the news "Whats something "big" would mean here?" Kiel ask to Munji


Munji: Could be anything.  A new plague, a Hole in the Shell, a spontaneous temperal anomaly... Anything


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

"We head into the city and ask some random citizen; sound alright?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill chuckles to himself as everyone leaves him to his work.

He wraps a loose rag he found on the ground while searching for evidence around his hand, tightly binding it to ensure no physical contact would be made between his body and the corpse for what was to come next.

He plunges the covered hand into the wound, withdrawing it, and admiring how soaked in gore it was.

The pillbug rolls Phineas back onto his front, exposing his naked back to the air. With a single digit, Gas Bill traces the rag along Phineas' back, writing in a style completely and fundamentally different from his own.

The pillbug nibbles on the rag as Gas Bill finishes his work, admiring it as it dried, before going to join the others.

"_Only the beginning.




                          -Silver_"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Could be anything.  A new plague, a Hole in the Shell, a spontaneous temperal anomaly... Anything




"More like something that can make wounds and kill like a sentient being,we saw our little friend dead there,we must be carefull"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "More like something that can make wounds and kill like a sentient being,we saw our little friend dead there,we must be carefull"



"You could be onto something there, this could very well have to do with that man considering the timing of it all."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

"Then lets head on in and kill something." Kix said eagerly, shark-grinning with anticipation.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Then lets head on in and kill something." Kix said eagerly, shark-grinning with anticipation.



"I'll go on ahead. It'll be faster that way." Aeron takes off and heads towards the city


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill joins them, "Whats with the ruckus?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'll go on ahead. It'll be faster that way." Aeron takes off and heads towards the city



"fine" says Kiel to Aeron



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You could be onto something there, this could very well have to do with that man considering the timing of it all."



"The timing from his dead and from when we reach here,is very strange i don't know how we missed completely something that could kill and make that to his organs,maybe it could be... But its improbable" said Kiel while thinking in the whole situation


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'll go on ahead. It'll be faster that way." Aeron takes off and heads towards the city



Aeron flies off ahead. As he enters the airspace over kamoji the sirens become deafening, as do the screams. People are running to and fro frantically, some are simply curled into a ball crying, while some couples takes their chance to coupulate publically. Arron sets down need to an old geezer chugging gin with one and and wiping his tears with the other


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Aeron flies off ahead. As he enters the airspace over kamoji the sirens become deafening, as do the screams. People are running to and fro frantically, some are simply curled into a ball crying, while some couples takes their chance to coupulate publically. Arron sets down need to an old geezer chugging gin with one and and wiping his tears with the other



"Hey old guy, I just got into town, what's going on here?" Aeron  mesmerized by the elder's multi-tasking.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hey old guy, I just got into town, what's going on here?" Aeron  mesmerized by the elder's multi-tasking.



The old man finishes the gin, eyeing the bottle lovingly before tossing it. "Haven't you heard? 2 Drifters, a Fake, and A prince were all seen heading to this layer. If they meet we are all going to die. Game over man, Game over."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The old man finishes the gin, eyeing the bottle lovingly before tossing it. "Haven't you heard? 2 Drifters, a Fake, and A prince were all seen heading to this layer. If they meet we are all going to die. Game over man, Game over."



Aeron whistles at the news "Well, I guess we I be sticking around then. Say, if this whole place is about to go up in smoke, people won't be too careful with their possessions. Any armories near here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron whistles at the news "Well, I guess we I be sticking around then. Say, if this whole place is about to go up in smoke, people won't be too careful with their possessions. Any armories near here?"



The old man points to the giant Castle in the center of the city. "The Lord Marshall's Citadel has an armory."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The old man points to the giant Castle in the center of the city. "The Lord Marshall's Citadel has an armory."



Aeron instantly spies an opportunity

_The royals must be pretty desperate then. That the commoners are running rampant means they have no method of protecting themselves efficiently and with good reason. Having them in our debt could prove most useful.
_

"Old man, as thanks for the info, would you like to leave this place?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron instantly spies an opportunity
> 
> _The royals must be pretty desperate then. That the commoners are running rampant means they have no method of protecting themselves efficiently and with good reason. Having them in our debt could prove most useful.
> _
> ...



Resolute the old man shakes his head. "I was born here and I will die here."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

"Oh? I misjudged you, suit yourself then." Aeron waves goodbye the elder and flies back to the others


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Aeron descends and notices Robert and Gas  had returned to the fold. "Munji, you were right. Turns out Drifters, a Fake, and A prince are all coming here. Now this is just a suggestion,  we could just ignore this and move along or we could make a killing off the Lord's pocket if we deal with them."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron descends and notices Robert and Gas  had returned to the fold. "Munji, you were right. Turns out Drifters, a Fake, and A prince are all coming here. Now this is just a suggestion,  we could just ignore this and move along or we could make a killing off the Lord's pocket if we deal with them."



Munji: 2  drifter, a fake and a Prince? Oh god. This place is going to be a memory by tomorrow. The last incident like this was when a year go on Koifa, the drifters Steer and FanGoz met up and had a 'disagreement'. 280 million dead, tens of millions more refugees because the layer was uninhabitable.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: 2  drifter, a fake and a Prince? Oh god. This place is going to be a memory by tomorrow. The last incident like this was when a year go on Koifa, the drifters Steer and FanGoz met up and had a 'disagreement'. 280 million dead, tens of millions more refugees because the layer was uninhabitable.



"That strong? Guess taking them on is out of the question. Is it normal that 3 separate classes would appear in a single layer together?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: 2  drifter, a fake and a Prince? Oh god. This place is going to be a memory by tomorrow. The last incident like this was when a year go on Koifa, the drifters Steer and FanGoz met up and had a 'disagreement'. 280 million dead, tens of millions more refugees because the layer was uninhabitable.



"Wait, 280 *million?!*" Ed asked in disbelief.

"Oh well, that's just wonderful. Is there any way for us to stop them from wiping this place off the map? Or at least get way the hell outta dodge before they do in time?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That strong? Guess taking them on is out of the question. Is it normal that 3 separate classes would appear in a single layer together?"



Munji: No it almost never happens, there is a corps dedicated solely to broadcasting their moments so people can get out of the way in time. This is like a once in a decade a perfect storm of terrifying things. To be caught off guard like this...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

"It may be wise to grab the lord Sheever and his attendant that are on the lower layer. There is a chance it is "that" Prince after all."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Gas Bill shakes his head in negation, "Even if that were the case, we'd be wasting our time. And Lord Sheever doesn't have access to the token that grants us passage to the next floor. We'd be better off infiltrating the manor of this area's Lord Governor and obtaining something while the various forces are out combating one another.

'At the very least it would be safer than most areas, given it's nature as the center of his power."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: No it almost never happens, there is a corps dedicated solely to broadcasting their moments so people can get out of the way in time. This is like a once in a decade a perfect storm of terrifying things. To be caught off guard like this...



"How terribly convenient. If these guys are as powerful as you say; no competent organization could fuck up this badly."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: No it almost never happens, there is a corps dedicated solely to broadcasting their moments so people can get out of the way in time. This is like a once in a decade a perfect storm of terrifying things. To be caught off guard like this...



"Sounds like someone decided to make a very big play, and arranged the perfect distraction. Only reason for this much wanton destruction is to make sure something never gets discovered.

'From what you're saying, the only logical conclusion is that some people very deliberately dropped the ball multiple times in order to ensure the worst possible outcome. This is no accident of fate.

'And I'd be highly surprised if it was unconnected to what happened to Phineas back there. Let's move."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

"Do we know how long until they get here?" Kix asked.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

"It don't matter the situation i mean,if something can affect this level that badly we must play our cards thinking ahead,we should stay at somewhere safe for now and try to get more information that is usefull for us" Says Kiel trying to find something to do in that situation


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix raises a silvery eyebrow. "Beg pardon, Sir Kiel, but the only safe place in this situation is back on the other side of that Door we just came through or the next one up. The only information that can be obtained from safety is damage reports. If we wish to advance, we must do so _now._"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

"So we must advance,the worst case is we find something that kill us,but where is the best place for us now? Probably nowhere will be safe,at least for some time,mostly likely we will have to fight and we don't know when" Says Kiel  while making a litle cut in his left hand,without let the blood out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill shakes his head in negation, "Even if that were the case, we'd be wasting our time. And Lord Sheever doesn't have access to the token that grants us passage to the next floor. We'd be better off infiltrating the manor of this area's Lord Governor and obtaining something while the various forces are out combating one another.
> 
> 'At the very least it would be safer than most areas, given it's nature as the center of his power."



"On the contrary I think it's the least safe place, but I think the fastest among us should find the prince first to verify things, he would know more than anyone else about the situation and would allow us easy access."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ed sit down and sighs. "_It feels like it's just one cluster-fuck after another with us, doesn't it?_"

"Well," Ed says while getting back up. "So from what I've heard, we basically have a few options. We go to the Lord Governor and obtain whatever Gas is talking about, we follow Takime's lead and at least try and check if the prince who's coming is the one we're looking for, or we high-tail it to the nearest Door ASAP and hope these guys don't nuke too much of the land side." He turns over to Munji. "I honestly got no clue what we should do. What  do you think, Munji?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed sit down and sighs. "_It feels like it's just one cluster-fuck after another with us, doesn't it?_"
> 
> "Well," Ed says while getting back up. "So from what I've heard, we basically have a few options. We go to the Lord Governor and obtain whatever Gas is talking about, we follow Takime's lead and at least try and check if the prince who's coming is the one we're looking for, or we high-tail it to the nearest Door ASAP and hope these guys don't nuke too much of the land side." He turns over to Munji. "I honestly got no clue what we should do. What  do you think, Munji?"



"We can split up to accomplish the first two. Whether or not we bail and head for the nearest exist is another story there's a chance we might even run into them following that path."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed sit down and sighs. "_It feels like it's just one cluster-fuck after another with us, doesn't it?_"
> 
> "Well," Ed says while getting back up. "So from what I've heard, we basically have a few options. We go to the Lord Governor and obtain whatever Gas is talking about, we follow Takime's lead and at least try and check if the prince who's coming is the one we're looking for, or we high-tail it to the nearest Door ASAP and hope these guys don't nuke too much of the land side." He turns over to Munji. "I honestly got no clue what we should do. What  do you think, Munji?"



Munji: I Vote we get the fuck out of dodge before our bollock are cooked like bangers.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "We can split up to accomplish the first two. Whether or not we bail and head for the nearest exist is another story there's a chance we might even run into them following that path."



"If this is truely such an emergency, then then the civilians are likely being evacuated through the Door." Kix mused. "It would indeed be useful to know the situation at the Door before we plan our next move. It may be that we, as random strangers, will not be allowed through until the herds of civilians have passed through." Kix frowns, and glances back at the door they came through. "Though, if they are evacuating, why isn't the government trying to move people through both Doors?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "We can split up to accomplish the first two. Whether or not we bail and head for the nearest exist is another story there's a chance we might even run into them following that path."



"Well there is a small chance the prince is with the Lord Governor to begin with, so it's probably not best to split until we get there. Bills plan could hold up, but it also couldn't. The security could be tighter, they could be in a bunker, the Lord could have left, or he could have decided to join the fight with the prince. There are quite a few things that could go wrong here, the safest thing to do would be go back through that door."
Takime takes off her mask
"But I don't intend on doing that and neither do any of you right?"


Ichypa said:


> "If this is truely such an emergency, then then the civilians are likely being evacuated through the Door." Kix mused. "It would indeed be useful to know the situation at the Door before we plan our next move. It may be that we, as random strangers, will not be allowed through until the herds of civilians have passed through." Kix frowns, and glances back at the door they came through. "Though, if they are evacuating, why isn't the government trying to move people through both Doors?"



"Have you ever seen animals run in fear of something? It's quite obvious if that really is the case. They came from this side of the door so they are running the other way."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well there is a small chance the prince is with the Lord Governor to begin with, so it's probably not best to split until we get there. Bills plan could hold up, but it also couldn't. The security could be tighter, they could be in a bunker, the Lord could have left, or he could have decided to join the fight with the prince. There are quite a few things that could go wrong here, the safest thing to do would be go back through that door."
> Takime takes off her mask
> "But I don't intend on doing that and neither do any of you right?"





Kiel reply "I''m with you i don't intend doing that,but lets hear what everyone has to say about it"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix grins. "Unless Supreme Commander Robert says otherwise, I'm on board."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

Robert sighs.

"I say we do whatever offers us the most gains for the least risk...  Whatever that may be...  There is no such things as too many weapons, after all... And money.  Money is good."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs.
> 
> "I say we do whatever offers us the most gains for the least risk...  Whatever that may be...  There is no such things as too many weapons, after all... And money.  Money is good."



"I like the way you think. The lord's castle it is."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

Robert looks to Kix and the Monkey.  

"You guys should have experience with different levels and whatnot.  How strong would your average guard be in the castle?  Basically... If we get caught, could we handle it?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix shrugs. "Unfortunately my former commander didn't make a habit of assaulting Imperial offices."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

"Well, that's a damn shame.  What kind of commander fails to... Command?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks to Kix and the Monkey.
> 
> "You guys should have experience with different levels and whatnot.  How strong would your average guard be in the castle?  Basically... If we get caught, could we handle it?"



Munji: When I was running with Kaki he never had a problem but then again Kaki is much stronger than you guys so my perspective is bound to be a bit skewed. I suppose this group wouldn't have problems with the trash tier Gaurds, veterans would likely pose and bit of trouble, and if we run into a inner circle member well that's a wrap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

"Just walking through the front entrance may even work. Perhaps Terry should go first."
Takime walks over and pats Terry on the back
"If you want to lead the charge say nothing."


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: When I was running with Kaki he never had a problem but then again Kaki is much stronger than you guys so my perspective is bound to be a bit skewed. I suppose this group wouldn't have problems with the trash tier Gaurds, veterans would likely pose and bit of trouble, and if we run into a inner circle member well that's a wrap.



"Hmm.  That's troubling...  What would be the ratio of strong guards to weak guards?  In terms of population."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Just walking through the front entrance may even work. Perhaps Terry should go first."
> Takime walks over and pats Terry on the back
> "If you want to lead the charge say nothing."



Robert caught on to Takime's ploy.

"Yes, Terry.  Silence means I can take your wallet."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2013)

"Terry I recall you attempting to take on Lord Sheever to give us an opening for escape. For such a ballsy move, you must have a strong defense. How about you act as a decoy to draw the soldiers in, no objections? Good, we'll head out."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

"Well, then it seems we're all in agreement." Kix said. "By the way, Supreme Commander, I have been considering battle cries as you asked me to, and I have come up with a few options for you to review. So far I have deemed 'Its shredding time,' 'Let's burn some bridges,' 'Blood and Fire,' or simply 'Rend' to be the most appropriate choices for me."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hmm.  That's troubling...  What would be the ratio of strong guards to weak guards?  In terms of population."



Munji: How the bloody hell would I know that? Do I look like a census taker? All I know is the further in you go the stronger the guards, its inevitable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

Terry silently nods then silently walks silently to the not at all silent town


----------



## manidk (Dec 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: How the bloody hell would I know that? Do I look like a census taker? All I know is the further in you go the stronger the guards, its inevitable.



"You are absolutely no help, you know that?"



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Terry silently nods then silently walks silently to the not at all silent town



But not before Robert grabs his wallet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You are absolutely no help, you know that?"



Munji: You know what...

He trails off, instead nodding

Munji: Ok.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Takime looks over to the cyborg
"You have permission from me to ask Terry for anything you want before he walks too far off."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

Kix strokes his chin. "Well, I haven't taken anything yet because there isn't really anything I want from him other than to kill him a few times. Hmm..." Kix walks over and speaks to Terry. He walks back to Takime carrying all of Terry's cloths except for his underwear and his hat. Kix holds them out to Takime. "Do you think you could remake these into some pants and a vest, Commander Takime? In black, if you can."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Well, then it seems we're all in agreement." Kix said. "By the way, Supreme Commander, I have been considering battle cries as you asked me to, and I have come up with a few options for you to review. So far I have deemed 'Its shredding time,' 'Let's burn some bridges,' 'Blood and Fire,' or simply 'Rend' to be the most appropriate choices for me."



"Hmm... What about 'Blood and Thunder?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix strokes his chin. "Well, I haven't taken anything yet because there isn't really anything I want from him other than to kill him a few times. Hmm..." Kix walks over and speaks to Terry. He walks back to Takime carrying all of Terry's cloths except for his underwear and his hat. Kix holds them out to Takime. "Do you think you could remake these into some pants and a vest, Commander Takime? In black, if you can."



Takime holds up her removed mask.
"I'll have to use mine some, but sure. Give me a second."
The threads and Takime's arms turn into a near unseeable blur and then takime finished gives Kix exactly what he requested.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (A picture of said vest)



"Here you go. I was kinda getting tired at looking at you like that. What's the point of not wearing clothes if you can't show off your style."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime holds up her removed mask.
> "I'll have to use mine some, but sure. Give me a second."
> The threads and Takime's arms turn into a near unseeable blur and then takime finished gives Kix exactly what he requested.
> 
> ...



"My thanks, Commander Takime." Kix said, and put them on.



manidk said:


> "Hmm... What about 'Blood and Thunder?"



I considered that, but thought it sounded less like a battle cry and more like a drunken Dwarven curse." Kix said as they began heading towards the city a safe distance behind Terry.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

Kiel say "Shouldn't we a way to contact if we separate our ways? The way thing is we *will* be separate once again and that can be a problem"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Ed, gimme a gun"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "My thanks, Commander Takime." Kix said, and put them on.
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that, but thought it sounded less like a battle cry and more like a drunken Dwarven curse." Kix said as they began heading towards the city a safe distance behind Terry.


"Why not try Lok'tar Ogar?" Bill suggests, "It makes no sense, sounds violent, and throws off potential victims, leading to an easier slaughter."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

"Barbarians the lot of you."
Takime is walking alongside the group.
"I trust you are leading us to the Lord's manor Munji."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Why not try Lok'tar Ogar?" Bill suggests, "It makes no sense, sounds violent, and throws off potential victims, leading to an easier slaughter."



"Hmm. Perhaps." Kix said. "Still, I would prefer something that invoke the imminent threat of total dismemberment."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Barbarians the lot of you."
> Takime is walking alongside the group.
> "I trust you are leading us to the Lord's manor Munji."



"I resent that. Don't lump me and Ed with the rest of them. On that topic, what was the deal with the rags back when we first met?" Aeron asked Takime


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

And so the group walked through the streets to the frenzied city led by a mostly naked Terry, nobody seemed to notice and those who did have much bigger concerns. Suddenly all at oncethe air raid sirens stop and are replaced by a shrill piercing tone. People stopped running to and fro and instead all flocked to the nearest building? In seconds the streets were completely empty.





Up ahead of you is a four way intersection. As you enter a handsome pale stranger emerges from the darkness

"I have no quarrel with you Mir. I am simply passing through."







From behind you a deep gruff voice responds. " You are in my territory uninvited Zaros, that alone is slight enough for blood to be spilled this day."


From the left comes a smooth silken voice."Oh my. What have we here. I seems I have encountered two vagrants."


From the right comes a another voice, similar to the lefts but younger and higher pitched. "So we finally meet brother."



Left scowls. "You are no brother of mine you filthy mongrel. Your blood is of mud and shit, unworthy of being acknowledged by the crown. Claim kinship to me again and I will remove your spine."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Sensing they were being ignored by the newcomers, Aeron turns to Munji "Which way is the Lord's castle? These guys don't look like they'll be causing trouble for us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I resent that. Don't lump me and Ed with the rest of them. On that topic, what was the deal with the rags back when we first met?" Aeron asked Takime


Takime smiles and laughs
"If I told you I'd have to kill you."



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And so the group walked through the streets to the frenzied city led by a mostly naked Terry, nobody seemed to notice and those who did have much bigger concerns. Suddenly all at oncethe air raid sirens stop and are replaced by a shrill piercing tone. People stopped running to and fro and instead all flocked to the nearest building? In seconds the streets were completely empty.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Sabl?s said:


> Sensing they were being ignored by the newcomers, Aeron turns to Munji "Which way is the Lord's castle? These guys don't look like they'll be causing trouble for us."



"You'd think that before the fight starts wouldn't you?"

Takime looks over to Mir behind them and moves over to the side out of his way then bows
"Why fight and spill blood in this place? There are much more suitable places to fight after all. Surely a man such as you has one. For everyone here wanting a fight?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

Kiel thought "I don't really think this guys are the type that would listen to random people saying things like that" and.. Kiel looked to Terry "You're near naked i hope this don't have any impact in the way yhem are seeing us" Kiel them proceeded to open a circular wound in his fingers,but nothing was coming out


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime smiles and laughs
> "If I told you I'd have to kill you."
> 
> 
> ...



"Littles girls should not interfere in the business of men above their station. Such disrespect will not be tol-... Munji is that you? MUNJI!" Munji covers his face as Mir scoops him up in a great bearhug. "My God where have you been boy? Kaki has been worried sick, we thought you were dead."

"Well, erm, its a bit of a long story." Munji replies quietly. 

"Ah today is a great day, Kaki will be thrilled to know I have found you."

Zaros smirks "I thought that was you monkey. I was wondering where the little sidekick went."

"Well everybody is happen, too bad I have to kill you know, I do so hate to put a damper on good spirits" replies left

"Not before I kill you and take your place in the royal court" Sneers left


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Aeron can't help but sigh at another one of Takime's failed attempts at a peaceful solution "First Sheever and now these clowns. Geez you suck at negotiations, Takime. Maybe if you grew more sex appeal...."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert merely looks on at the newcomers apathetically.

"Let's keep going, then."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron can't help but sigh at another one of Takime's failed attempts at a peaceful solution "First Sheever and now these clowns. Geez you suck at negotiations, Takime. Maybe if you grew more sex appeal...."



"To be fair Sheever wasn't my idea."
Takime looks at Bills


manidk said:


> Robert merely looks on at the newcomers apathetically.
> 
> "Let's keep going, then."



"Lets get going and get the key to the next level, don't want to be close to all of this. It was nice knowing you Munji, have fun making a family here of whatever is left!" Takime waves goodbye to Munji


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To be fair Sheever wasn't my idea."
> Takime looks at Bills
> 
> 
> "Lets get going and get the key to the next level, don't want to be close to all of this. It was nice knowing you Munji, have fun making a family here of whatever is left!" Takime waves goodbye to Munji



Munji: *you bitch*  Hey Mir you should invite all my friends for drinks. After all they got me here safely

"ah great Idea my friend. Come come friends of munji we shall drink the town dry"

"I don't feel I am being properly understood" growled prince ????

All at once the tempture drops from a nice 75 to a freezing -290. So sudden is the drop you can hear the air crack. A layer of ice form on everything as the water in the vapor is violently shoved into solid form.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert surrounds the group in a barrier almost instantaneously, but it's immediately clear that his barriers weren't up to this level of power.  

Still, they were enough to somewhat alleviate the chill.

"Gas, can you, you know... Burn something, please?  And not someone."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Hey Gas, looks like he'd be a good match for you" Aeron stated, completely unaffected by the cold.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: *you bitch*  Hey Mir you should invite all my friends for drinks. After all they got me here safely
> 
> "ah great Idea my friend. Come come friends of munji we shall drink the town dry"
> 
> ...


Takime smiles at Munji despite the cold



manidk said:


> Robert surrounds the group in a barrier almost instantaneously, but it's immediately clear that his barriers weren't up to this level of power.
> 
> Still, they were enough to somewhat alleviate the chill.
> 
> "Gas, can you, you know... Burn something, please?  And not someone."



"Robert would it be possible to hold everyone in one big sturdy barrier? If we can convince Munji's friend to toss us gently far away to the lord's Manor while we are in it we should be able to get away from this."
Takime looks at Munji pleadingly with puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

"Oh look the boy is having a temper tantrum" quipped Zaros snidely

Mir eyed the prince "Need I remind you of the situation boy? 3 on 1 is not good odds for you."

"2" adds Zaros "I have no intention of fighting anybody. I am merely here to find my father the honorable Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth's murderer."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime smiles at Munji despite the cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"This _is_ a sturdy barrier" Robert said, looking slightly more worried now.

"But I can do this I guess."  A triple-layered barrier popped up around the group.  "Get the man to throw us, Munji...  Specifically, towards the manor."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh look the boy is having a temper tantrum" quipped Zaros snidely
> 
> Mir eyed the prince "Need I remind you of the situation boy? 3 on 1 is not good odds for you."
> 
> "2" adds Zaros "I have no intention of fighting anybody. I am merely here to find my father the honorable Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth's murderer."


Gas Bill gasps in shock and horror, "Impossible, the old man was killed?! How!? It hasnt been a day since he sent us on this mission!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hey Gas, looks like he'd be a good match for you" Aeron stated, completely unaffected by the cold.


"You know, youre right." Gas Bill nods, withdrawing his flask and drinking from it.

"Really warms you up."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

And so the plot thickened  "How was he killed?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> And so the plot thickened  "How was he killed?"



Zaros look at Aaron "Apparently he was burned to death in a most cruel fashion. And now that I think about it, you have already professed to knowing him and having recently been in contact." He levels a deadly glare at Bill "And I can see one of you is in possession of a flamethrower."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"And how did yo find out so fast?" Kix asked. "Though I joined but recently, I believe my new comrades when they say they only just recently left you honorable father's presence."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Burned.... to death? How terrifying" Whilst pretending to speak to Zaros, it was clear to the group that Aeron glared at GB through his peripherals.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "And how did yo find out so fast?" Kix asked. "Though I joined but recently, I believe my new comrades when they say they only just recently left you honorable father's presence."



"I was already on my way to visit when I heard of it from a operator on the lift. There is little that goes on without an operator hearing something."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I was already on my way to visit when I heard of it from a operator on the lift. There is little that goes on without an operator hearing something."



"Visit huh? Just from looking at you, I can tell you're a capable individual. If you're so strong, why did the Former Lord send us on this mission and not you."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Zaros look at Aaron "Apparently he was burned to death in a most cruel fashion. And now that I think about it, you have already professed to knowing him and having recently been in contact." He levels a deadly glare at Bill "And I can see one of you is in possession of a flamethrower."



Gas Bills view slides over to the hapless half bird, Arson-kun still strapped behind his back where it had been left last.

"Actually, that D-rank flamethrower is a part of Lord Sheevers armory, he gave it to us as a part of our mission from your father...I...believe I know who may be responsible, but he may now be beyond the reach of justice.

'I am so sorry."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"Burned to death?! Thats horrible" says Kiel remembering the sensation of having his legs on fire...


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Now now, great Prince.  If you've visiting our floor before, you'd be well aware of just how impossible it is to acquire such a weapon as this" Robert pats the flamethrower.

"We received this as a good will token from a friend on the floor we just left.  The Lord was also a dear friend of mine, I wouldn't easily forgive anyone who would hurt him."

Robert was speaking diplomatically, but an air of seriousness could be perceived.

After all, he _was_ friends with the lord of his home floor, and was unaware of his death.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"The situation from the other level was so bad that not a single of us came carrying a single knife even though we were send here..." Says Kiel looking to the near naked guy at our group


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "The situation from the other level was so bad that not a single of us came carrying a single knife even though we were send here..." Says Kiel looking to the near naked guy at our group



"I did bring a rope. And shades. The essentials, basically."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Visit huh? Just from looking at you, I can tell you're a capable individual. If you're so strong, why did the Former Lord send us on this mission and not you."


"I asked him, I begged him to let me help, but he refused to accept the aid of... A monster" Zaros clenches his fist and the city its self seems to shake for a moment



TehChron said:


> Gas Bills view slides over to the hapless half bird, Arson-kun still strapped behind his back where it had been left last.
> 
> "Actually, that D-rank flamethrower is a part of Lord Sheevers armory, he gave it to us as a part of our mission from your father...I...believe I know who may be responsible, but he may now be beyond the reach of justice.
> 
> 'I am so sorry."





manidk said:


> "Now now, great Prince.  If you've visiting our floor before, you'd be well aware of just how impossible it is to acquire such a weapon as this" Robert pats the flamethrower.
> 
> "We received this as a good will token from a friend on the floor we just left.  The Lord was also a dear friend of mine, I wouldn't easily forgive anyone who would hurt him."
> 
> ...


Zaros glares but then relents. " Yes I suppose your logic is unassailable, I am simply angry and looking for an outlet" He turns his gas back to the prince "I guess I'll recant my previous statement, I am in the mood to fight"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I did bring a rope. And shades. The essentials, basically."



"I know but isn't enough didn't one of our comrades died in a insect atack? Even with essentials we came here and in less than one day we lost someone"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I know but isn't enough didn't one of our comrades died in a insect atack? Even with essentials we came here and in less than one day we lost someone"



"Bastard had it coming. Silvers probably the one that did it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Bastard had it coming. Silvers probably the one that did it."



"wasn't he that wanted to come to this level so fast? Afterall he came here first" Said kiel now making some strings of his nerves go out from his body,that were near impossible to see due to its  width


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Zaros glares but then relents. " Yes I suppose your logic is unassailable, I am simply angry and looking for an outlet" He turns his gas back to the prince "I guess I'll recant my previous statement, I am in the mood to fight"



"My prince, if you were to fight what would happen to this city that just shook? It would be destroyed wouldn't it? And what would happen to us the people sent on a journey by your father right here? I'll repeat the words I remember most from him before we left."


> "Why you?" "Tell me. When you look out their what do you see? Sand? Clay? Scrubs? Rocks? I will tell you what I see. I see pain. I see misery. I see hopelessness. I see the bright future of every every child who born and know that 9 of every 10 will be snuffed out before they ever have a chance to truly shine. So why you? Simple. There is no one else."


" I can tell you are a kind and caring prince Zaros, like your father. He wanted everyone to live and survive. This place will become that eventually if you fight... if anyone here fights. Something your father most certainly wouldn't want."

Takime seems to be getting emotional for once.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Annoyed at Kiel's naivete, Aeron steps in 

"Kiel, I might hurt you if you don't stop being stupid. Unless you're suffering from severe memory loss, you'll remember that Silver was in front of you when we departed and never left our sights till we split up."



lokoxDZz said:


> Looking at Silver, Kiel answer him "we can wait at least GB,it look like the others don`t look to make a alliance,at least not yet" Kiel spoke.
> 
> 
> Then he proceed to look around and see that immense grass that that level had thinking "not the best way to start a journey being blocked by grass of this size"




 "Now drop it before Tex over there changes his mind and comes after us." Their conversation being as silent as possible as to avoid being found out


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Annoyed at Kiel's naivete, Aeron steps in
> 
> "Kiel, I might hurt you if you don't stop being stupid. Unless you're suffering from severe memory loss, you'll remember that Silver was in front of you when we departed and never left our sights till we split up."
> 
> ...




"Oh right i got carried away,for a day had too much things" says Kiel murmuring while making more nevers strings that was convering only his body like a useless barrier of strings,Kiel after that closed his mounth only observing what everyone was going to do


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "My prince, if you were to fight what would happen to this city that just shook? It would be destroyed wouldn't it? And what would happen to us the people sent on a journey by your father right here? I'll repeat the words I remember most from him before we left."
> 
> " I can tell you are a kind and caring prince Zaros, like your father. He wanted everyone to live and survive. This place will become that eventually if you fight... if anyone here fights. Something your father most certainly wouldn't want."
> 
> Takime seems to be getting emotional for once.



Zaros gazes at Takime " I am not a prince, I am  drifter, you would do well to remember that. And my father was an idealistic fool. But he was a good fool, and now he is gone. My last family, my last remaining link to this cesspool of scum and villiany." Zaros' eye begin to shine bright purple and his shinsoo rages out of his body

Mir sets munji down. " We drink later, I think its best you go." with that he gives Roberts shield a slap  and the groupis sent flying. Past midtown. Past the castle. Past the outskirts of the city. They land in a field, hard. The shield shatters on impact scattering the companions like m&ms on a hardwood floor.  In the distance a column of purple energy engulfs the city, turning the night into the brightest of days as the ground trembles so violently standing is impossible.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Annoyed at Kiel's naivete, Aeron steps in
> 
> "Kiel, I might hurt you if you don't stop being stupid. Unless you're suffering from severe memory loss, you'll remember that Silver was in front of you when we departed and never left our sights till we split up."
> 
> ...


Gas Bill shakes his head sadly, "Actually, if you recall, Silver hung back while I had a final word with the Lord. And when I went to relieve myself, he took the opportunity to "take a smoke", before rejoining you.

'I should have realized that the one to set that fire I had put out was him. I should've put two and two together...and maybe..." The detectives face became wracked with anguish, removing his shades withone hand while holding back tears with the other.

"I just wish I had done more. But...I think I may know the reason why they did it. I can't discuss it here, let's continue this conversation under better circumstances."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Takime slowly pulls herself up her body covered in bruises
"I think that's the first injury I've had all day... glad I asked you to strengthen that shield Robert.... Robert?"
Takime tries standing up but is met with quite some pain, it seems both of her knees are dislocated.
"Wake up you idiot."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Zaros gazes at Takime " I am not a prince, I am  drifter, you would do well to remember that. And my father was an idealistic fool. But he was a good fool, and now he is gone. My last family, my last remaining link to this cesspool of scum and villiany." Zaros' eye begin to shine bright purple and his shinsoo rages out of his body
> 
> Mir sets munji down. " We drink later, I think its best you go." with that he gives Roberts shield a slap  and the groupis sent flying. Past midtown. Past the castle. Past the outskirts of the city. They land in a field, hard. The shield shatters on impact scattering the companions like m&ms on a hardwood floor.  In the distance a column of purple energy engulfs the city, turning the night into the brightest of days as the ground trembles so violently standing is impossible.



Kix hops to his feet and dusts himself off, then finds Robert and Takime and helps them to their feet.
"Well, that was interesting." he said to no one in particular. "What the fuck do we do now?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly pulls herself up her body covered in bruises
> "I think that's the first injury I've had all day... glad I asked you to strengthen that shield Robert.... Robert?"
> Takime tries standing up but is met with quite some pain, it seems both of her knees are dislocated.
> "Wake up you idiot."



"I'm here, I'm here... Fuck."

Robert's right shoulder was throbbing and he was bleeding from a would on his head. 



Ichypa said:


> Kix hops to his feet and dusts himself off, then finds Robert and Takime and helps them to their feet.



"Thanks, Kix.  You ok Takime?"



> "Well, that was interesting." he said to no one in particular. "What the fuck do we do now?"



"Fuck if I know.  How is everyone?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Not at all convinced of The Gas Bill taking the liberty to _put out _a fire, Aeron drops the topic  as he originally  intended then dusts off the dirt on his coat

"Alright, how do we approach the castle? I mean other than using Terry as a human shield."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Takime falls right back down
"Aghhhhhhhhhhhh. My knees are dislocated don't just pick me up like that."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix briskly kneels down next to Takime and pops Takime's knees back into their sockets. He did so with professional skill and she would only feel a moment of sharp pain.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ed gets up and dusts himself off. Or at least with one of his arms.
"I'm fine, mostly," he says. "I think I dislocated my shoulder, though." He attempts to pop it back into place, which results in pain and moderate movement of his right arm. 
"It'll have to do."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Well, let's figure out what the fuck we're going to do now."

Robert snaps his fingers and a barrier-chair pops up close to each member of the group.

"And rest stylishly while doing so."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix briskly kneels down next to Takime and pops Takime's knees back into their sockets. He did so with professional skill and she would only feel a moment of sharp pain.


Takime breaths heavily.
"I think I'll just sit down here for a while. Kix check on everyone make sure they are okay."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, let's figure out what the fuck we're going to do now."
> 
> Robert snaps his fingers and a barrier-chair pops up close to each member of the group.
> 
> "And rest stylishly while doing so."



Takime pulls herself up
"Well this sucks, I really was hoping it wouldn't turn out like that. Glad you are here Robert, running wouldn't have been possible. Munji as well. Speaking of which how is Munji doing?"
Takime looks around for him.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Not at all convinced of The Gas Bill taking the liberty to _put out _a fire, Aeron drops the topic  as he originally  intended then dusts off the dirt on his coat
> 
> "Alright, how do we approach the castle? I mean other than using Terry as a human shield."


Sensing his gaze, GB stares right back, the pillbug having absorbed the impact harmlessly, "Hey, give me some credit. That place is a tinderbox, letting it go would have wiped out every man, woman, and child in the area.

'Im a man, not a monster."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Oh yeah, I forgot something!"

Robert digs around in his satchel, producing a large amount of strange looking confections.

"I ransacked Sheever's kitchen, anybody want a sweet roll or five?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh yeah, I forgot something!"
> 
> Robert digs around in his satchel, producing a large amount of strange looking confections.
> 
> "I ransacked Sheever's kitchen, anybody want a sweet roll or five?"


Suddenly two sweet rolls are missing from Robert's hand.
(She took them by throwing a needle with a thread and pulling it back if you are wondering)
" ahguisghsiguhsgui"
Takime is acting like she hasn't eaten in quite a while.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime breaths heavily.
> "I think I'll just sit down here for a while. Kix check on everyone make sure they are okay."



"At once, Commander Takme. After I am finished with my diagnosis of the group, I must take time to perform my own self-analysis. I'm able to push the pain aside for now, but I can tell I haven't come out unscathed." Kix check up on Robert first, making sure that his shoulder wasn't dislocated or anything else and that his head wound hadn't given him a concussion or other brain trauma. Then he walked over and set Ed's shoulder properly. He revived Keil and saw that his innate healing self-repair abilies were functioning, saw that neither Gas Bill or his steed were damaged, and made sure that Aeron was in good shape. He kicked Terry in the chest to see if he was breathing, and saw that he was. Then he sat down in one of the chairs Supreme Commander Robert had summoned and began his self diagnostic process.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

A thought suddenly popped up in Aeron's mind "Hex Kix, aren't you a chocolate machine?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"Chocolate making is with my protfolio of skills, yes." Kix said, eyes closed as he ran his self diagnostic. "However, unless you have the ingredients to make them, then that means nothing. I am not a conjurer, I cannot create them out of thin air."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert reached into his satchel, grabbing several random ingredients from Sheever's kitchen.

"Try these" he said as he tossed them to Kix.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix caught them and held them for a few moments while he completed his diagnostic. Finding nothing alarming, Kix opened his eyes and thumbed through the ingredients.
"Yes, these will do. They're wrong for making chocolate, but as a three star chef, I am capable of making other things." Kix swiftly turned to creating a hearty meal. In about twenty minutes, he'd created scalloped potatoes, shish wan chicken and vegetables, and pumpkin chiffon pie.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

A violent chittering pierces the air  Gas Bills steed charging towards the feast.

Mandible and hand shoot forth in a blurred flurry, and once the,storm subsides, nothing remains.

"What?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix caught them and held them for a few moments while he completed his diagnostic. Finding nothing alarming, Kix opened his eyes and thumbed through the ingredients.
> "Yes, these will do. They're wrong for making chocolate, but as a three star chef, I am capable of making other things." Kix swiftly turned to creating a hearty meal. In about twenty minutes, he'd created scalloped potatoes, shish wan chicken and vegetables, and pumpkin chiffon pie.



"Kix~"
Takime is cheerier than usual
"1 scalloped potato, some of that shish wan chicken, carrots and a slice of pumpkin pie." 
Holding up her finger like she was ordering food at a restaurant despite no such thing existing in the lower layers


TehChron said:


> A violent chittering pierces the air  Gas Bills steed charging towards the feast.
> 
> Mandible and hand shoot forth in a blurred flurry, and once the,storm subsides, nothing remains.
> 
> "What?"


A look of despair and then rage covers Takime's face.
*".... Kix, cook the bug."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mandible and hand shoot forth in a blurred flurry, and once the,storm subsides, nothing remains.



...Except for the sizable amount Robert had thrown a barrier over, just in case.

Robert tapped a finger on his forehead, smirking slightly as the barrier split, evenly distributing the food around to the group.  These barriers could only be passed through by each person Robert designated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> ...Except for the sizable amount Robert had thrown a barrier over, just in case.
> 
> Robert tapped a finger on his forehead, smirking slightly as the barrier split, evenly distributing the food around to the group.  These barriers could only be passed through by each person Robert designated.



Seeing that Robert was being a team player like usual.
"Kix cancel that order about the bug for now. Dig in!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"Haha. So you have come, my little isopod friend. Fear not, I didn't forget you, and prepared you something special." Kix pulled out a handful of...stuff, and threw it. The mighty steed charged after it like it was a mde of pill bug catnip.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"We're still going to kill it right? Rob bailed us out but that was still food" Aeron wondered


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Do _you_ want to carry Gas around when his steed is deceased?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "We're still going to kill it right? Rob bailed us out but that was still food" Aeron wondered



Gas Bill shakes his head gravely.

"No. No killing Justice-kun. He is my legs, after all." He pets the embedded shades gently, the pillbug cooing in response to his unsettling affections.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Do _you_ want to carry Gas around when his steed is deceased?"



"We still have Terry. Not like he's good for much else."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill shakes his head gravely.
> 
> "No. No killing Justice-kun. He is my legs, after all." He pets the embedded shades gently, the pillbug cooing in response to his unsettling affections.



As if punctuation his statement a 15 km tall ice mountain crashes into the ground, sending debris raining down for miles. A beam of white light is followed by a great clap of deafening thunder as it rakes the countryside, forming great divets like canyons. The iceberg is bisected by the great beam and icicles the size of 16 wheelers are seen darting through the air in machine gun fashion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "We still have Terry. Not like he's good for much else."


Takime smiles a huge smile after rapidly finishing the food.
"Terry, if you want to be Bills steed for life with no way to go back on it after the bug dies say nothing at all."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Aeron sighs at the incoming projectiles

"That's your cue Robert"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

"Are we _really_ discussing using our landmine detection device to replace my noble steed?

'Really? 

'At least don't make it a downgrade."

Unbeknownst to all, Justice-koon(newly named) understood the intentions of the demi-human wind user and resolved to kill it as soon as possible for its treacherous thoughts. Such profound loyalty towards its master.

It then resolved to utilize its full power to carry its beloved rider to safety at all costs.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert surrounds the group in another barrier.  This far from the battle they were a little more effective than before, shielding them from the debris.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert surrounds the group in another barrier.  This far from the battle they were a little more effective than before, shielding them from the debris.



Tons of earth and gravel rain down upon the shields. The shields hold.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"By the Emperor's beard, this is quite the battle!"  Robert reinforces the barrier a little just in case.

"So how are we gonna dig out of this after it's subsided?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert surrounds the group in another barrier.  This far from the battle they were a little more effective than before, shielding them from the debris.





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Tons of earth and gravel rain down upon the shields. The shields hold.



"Robert, everyone; lets get some more distance and find a proper place to rest. The action is getting much closer."
Takime stands up recovered and refreshed.
Then she stretches.
"Is munji awake yet or did something happen to him? I forget during all of that chaos. Is he hiding right now somewhere?"
Takime has a finger one on her head while it's tilted.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Emperor's beard, this is quite the battle!"  Robert reinforces the barrier a little just in case.
> 
> "So how are we gonna dig out of this after it's subsided?"


"Sounds like a chance for me to try out my new doohickey."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Emperor's beard, this is quite the battle!"  Robert reinforces the barrier a little just in case.
> 
> "So how are we gonna dig out of this after it's subsided?"



Kix coughs politely. His hands briefly, but obviously, morph into large drills.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix coughs politely. His hands briefly, but obviously, morph into large drills.



Gas Bill then sighs in obvious disappointment


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Robert, everyone; lets get some more distance and find a proper place to rest. The action is getting much closer."



"Eh, fine."

A long hallway-like barrier pops up on the side leading away from the action.

"Terry, you run in front of the group, silence means you agree."

"..."

"Good, come on guys."



TehChron said:


> "Sounds like a chance for me to try out my new doohickey."



"I've been wondering about that thing.  It's been giving me some strange feelings every time I look at it."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill then sighs in obvious disappointment



Kix pats Gas Bill on the shoulder in apology, and follows after Robert.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix coughs politely. His hands briefly, but obviously, morph into large drills.



"Huh, I was wondering if you could do that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Eh, fine."
> 
> A long hallway-like barrier pops up on the side leading away from the action.
> 
> ...



Terry leads the way through the tunnel until it hits fresh air, he takes a deep breath, turns to the team and says
"." He is interrupted by a wave of purple light that scours everything north of his shins clean. The pair of disembodied feet then begin to burn , the fire growing until their is anothe Terry. He falls over, naked.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"I take it, that was the Fake?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"You guys can have the food and rest i will sustain myself for sometime phineas gave some treatmeants,though i feel disguted to have take his biomass to recover,so what will we do if Terry don't come back?" Kiel asks for the group


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"...There will be much rejoicing?" Kix said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

"... Sigh work is never done I suppose."
Takime starts sewing some underwear out of her clothing


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 8, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You guys can have the food and rest i will sustain myself for sometime phineas gave some treatmeants,though i feel disguted to have take his biomass to recover,so what will we do if Terry don't come back?" Kiel asks for the group



"We could see if Takime can make something out of what ever he has left." Ed joked.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert lights up another cigarette, calmly inhaling.

"It was a good idea to send Terry up front.  Glad he agreed to it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"Terry is good guy,and a usefull one" Kiel laugh "We will rest here for today right?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Terry is good guy,and a usefull one" Kiel laugh "We will rest here for today right?"


"Maybe we should find the manor first. Before it gets vaporized."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"You guys decide it because when we decide to rest i will build a warning system for we don't get ambushed" Says Kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"No time to rest... We need to get to the manor."

Robert's eyes grew very serious.

"Because where there is a manor...  There is a kitchen."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Maybe we should find the manor first. Before it gets vaporized."



" Or get vaporized with it."


manidk said:


> "No time to rest... We need to get to the manor."
> 
> Robert's eyes grew very serious.
> 
> "Because where there is a manor...  There is a kitchen."


"Then again food. How do you suggest we find the Manor in all of this chaos though?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix steps forward. "I am ever at your side Supreme Commander Robert, no matter the danger." he said solemnly.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> " Or get vaporized with it."
> 
> "Then again food. How do you suggest we find the Manor in all of this chaos though?"





Ichypa said:


> Kix steps forward. "I am ever at your side Supreme Commander Robert, no matter the danger." he said solemnly.



"I'm glad you two understand, at least.  All this use of my powers makes me pretty damn hungry after all."

Robert looks around.

"Where in the fuck is that blasted monkey?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"So its decided,i will make protections in the kitchen you guys eat " Kiel says with a bit of irony "But we don't know if we will find something there,but is worthy a try" says Kiel now with a serious eyes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'm glad you two understand, at least.  All this use of my powers makes me pretty damn hungry after all."
> 
> Robert looks around.
> 
> "Where in the fuck is that blasted monkey?"



Munji *coughs* "You really should show me more respect"


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji *coughs* "You really should show me more respect"



"Oh, there you are.  You really should be more... Present.  Which direction is the castle or manor or whatever?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji *coughs* "You really should show me more respect"



Justice-Koon walks over to Munji, rubbing its head against his back as it chitters affectionately.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Speaking of which Munji, my man. Whose this Kaki chick?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh, there you are.  You really should be more... Present.  Which direction is the castle or manor or whatever?"


Munji: Just follow the raining death


Sabl?s said:


> "Speaking of which Munji, my man. Whose this Kaki chick?"



Munji: Its complicated


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Just follow the raining death



"Well.  Nevermind then."



> Munji: Its complicated



"You little horndog, you!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Just follow the raining death
> 
> 
> Munji: Its complicated



"Follow it _towards_ its origin, or _away_ from it?" Kix asked.

"I think we've got time for you to explain. It looks like a long walk."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Justice-Koon walks over to Munji, rubbing its head against his back as it chitters affectionately.



"Is it me or is that bug getting smarter?"
Takime sighs 
"Well anyway Munji, do we have any other options besides the manor to get to the next floor? Considering you didn't warn us about something illegal last time despite knowing about it, I'd think you might know.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Is it me or is that bug getting smarter?"
> Takime sighs
> "Well anyway Munji, do we have any other options besides the manor to get to the next floor? Considering you didn't warn us about something illegal last time despite knowing about it, I'd think you might know.



Munji: Well there is The Lift or The Rail. Or wait at the door for somebody else to come through  and try to make it through without disappearing into the void forever


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Well there is The Lift or The Rail. Or wait at the door for somebody else to come through  and try to make it through without disappearing into the void forever



"Sounds risky and I didn't hear the word 'kitchen' anywhere in that sentence."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

"Kitchen it is, then."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"Still, we shouldn't go above ground for now. Supreme Commander, if you could support the tunnels..." Kix said. His hands morphed into drills, and began digging through the ground towards the city.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Indeed I will, Dig-Dug.  Terry, wanna help dig?  Silence means yes."

"..."

"Excellent."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"I can use my nerve strings to check up if we are going,the nerves won't be sensed if something hit it but i will feel it" Says Kiel giving a idea


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Kik and terry begin the slow process if digging a tunnel back to the city

*3 hours and many seismic quakes later*

Kik break through to the "city" a crater, no a pit. Too wide to see the other side and too deep to see the bottom. Kik checks the coordinates, yup this certainly *was* the correct location. The giant ice berg in the distance only further confirms their positioning


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"Land ho!" Kix shouted, as they broke into the pit.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

"So. Wheres the manor supposed to be again?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"Down there, perhaps?" Kix said, point down to the fathomless darkness.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Aeron makes a wind platform wide enough for the group to get their lazy asses to wherever they want to go.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Gas Bill nods, "Those kinds of things always do tend to have hidden basements and shit." Justice-koon rears up, its legs twitching madly in excitement, "Lets go."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix steps aboard the wind platform, but remains close to Robert, ready to carry him to safety should something go wrong to due to Aeron's sloth.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"Should i use my strings to guarante if made contact with something that we can't see?" says kiel giving a sugestion


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

"I've got a better idea." Gas Bill interrupts, "Terry, check to see if there are any traps. Speak up if theres a problem with that."

"..."

"Excellent." The steed of righteousness, Justice-koon, rears up and slams into Terry, sending him flying into the deepest part of the pit.

"_Hrrm._ And now we wait."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"I guess I could've made some stairs... But I'm awfully hungry."

Robert rummages through his bag and pulls out a bacon cheeseburger.

"Muhahsdfusadf" He says, chewing it down.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"Terry i'm so proud of your courage" Says Kiel


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix punches through the wall of the pit, pulls out a random rodent, and proceeds to eat it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I've got a better idea." Gas Bill interrupts, "Terry, check to see if there are any traps. Speak up if theres a problem with that."
> 
> "..."
> 
> ...




*4 day 14 hours 7 minutes later*

Terry returns climbing up the sheer side of the pit, he has a person strapped to his back


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

" I can't believe we waited that long, whose that on his back?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *4 day 14 hours 7 minutes later*
> 
> Terry returns climbing up the sheer side of the pit, he has a person strapped to his back


"We sent you there to check for traps, not to pick up strays, Terry."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

"Terry!  Explain yourself!"

"..."

"Bastard."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> " I can't believe we waited that long, whose that on his back?"



Aeron removes the man from the filthy terry. The man is tall and broad, apparently a samurai. You can tell his armor was once magnificent but now it is crack and broken.

Munji: hmmm. I do believe that is the lord marshall


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Good work Terry. Anyone got a stick to poke him with?" Aeron tries waking the Lord Marshall


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

"terry we have to be even more especif 4 days for give us someone? Robert is starving" Says Kiel


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

"I will begin making tea and/or coffee." Kix announced, and set about doing so. "Also, assorted pastries."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Good work Terry. Anyone got a stick to poke him with?" Aeron tries waking the Lord Marshall



The Lord Marshall opens 1 eye "Mrgymanoflmsymoe synir somey euimsy sunok of a bitch that hurt"


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "terry we have to be even more especif 4 days for give us someone? Robert is starving" Says Kiel



Robert, who was currently eating an entire pizza, nods in agreement.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

"Settle down old-timer, this platform ain't as solid as it looks.  Matter of fact, I've been holding it for 5 days, it could collapse any minute now. What went on up there?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Marshall opens 1 eye "Mrgymanoflmsymoe synir somey euimsy sunok of a bitch that hurt"



"Good morning, Lord Marshall." Kix said, stepping forward. "Tea? Coffee?" he asked, holding out the beverages in question. "I also have assorted pastries for you to peruse once you're more awake."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Settle down old-timer, this platform ain't as solid as it looks.  Matter of fact, I've been holding it for 5 days, it could collapse any minute now. What went on up there?"



"We could always... You know... Go up to ground level?  Or back into the cave.  I don't know why you didn't think of that over the past 5 days."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "We could always... You know... Go up to ground level?  Or back into the cave.  I don't know why you didn't think of that over the past 5 days."



"And leave Terry alone? I would never dream of it; what if something happened to our meatshield?" Aeron now motions the platform up to the surface


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "And leave Terry alone? I would never dream of it; what if something happened to our meatshield?" Aeron now motions the platform up to the surface



"Terry's been alone all his life, I'm sure he can deal with it."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "And leave Terry alone? I would never dream of it; what if something happened to our meatshield?" Aeron now motions the platform up to the surface



Aeron floats the platform up 25 feet and sets it down on the ground, which had been scoured of all life.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 8, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Terry's been alone all his life, I'm sure he can deal with it."



"He's a guy thatll always be..."Gas Bill nods, shades slowly lowering through the air to place themselves on his head, "Forever Alone."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kix sets out tea and/or coffee, based on preferences he has learned over the past four days, for everyone, along with assorted pastries.


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "He's a guy thatll always be..."Gas Bill nods, shades slowly lowering through the air to place themselves on his head, "Forever Alone."



"Indeed.  Terry never knew his father, and his mother was his sister.  Quite traumtic for such a young boy.  Must be why he's always in such a catatonic state."

Robert's shades began lowering, but stopped halfway and disappeared when no pun was uttered.



Ichypa said:


> Kix sets out tea and/or coffee, based on preferences he has learned over the past four days, for everyone, along with assorted pastries.



Robert grabbed a sweet roll, oblivious to the carnage.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

"So what do we do with the old man? Don't think he's worth much now."


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"Well, Kix called him Lord Marshall so... This is the guy we need to see about accessing the Door."

Robert leans over, whispering to Aeron "And accessing the Kitch... Armory.  If it still stands."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"I can somehow bring Terry with us,but this guy we will make him say about what we want for good or for bad?" Say Kiel looking at the guy that came with terry


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

The Pillbug makes a chittering sound, before modulating it into a high pitched, cutesy feminine voice.

"Uuuum, what the fuck did K-k-kiel just chitchitchsay?"

Its rider stares down at the creature, reproach in his voice, "Now, now, Seigei-chan. Language." Gas Bill then turns towards Kiel himself, "Now then. What in the _hell_ did you say just now?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Pillbug makes a chittering sound, before modulating it into a high pitched, cutesy feminine voice.
> 
> "Uuuum, what the fuck did K-k-kiel just chitchitchsay?"
> 
> Its rider stares down at the creature, reproach in his voice, "Now, now, Seigei-chan. Language." Gas Bill then turns towards Kiel himself, "Now then. What in the _hell_ did you say just now?"



"Gah what the hell is that!" The wounded samurai leaps to his feet sword appearing in his hand

Lord Marshall Gushin B8 (C6)


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

_I spy a sword. Been looking for one. _

"We just saved your life, my good lord. Pointing a blade at your rescuers isn't very mannerly for someone of your rank."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _I spy a sword. Been looking for one. [/I
> 
> "We just saved your life, my good lord. Pointing a blade at your rescuers isn't very mannerly for someone of your rank."_


_

"Yes being frozen, exploded, and hurled into a pit of darkness tends to frey ones nerves"_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Yes being frozen, exploded, and hurled into a pit of darkness tends to frey ones nerves"



"At least it was relatively short. Try being imprisoned and isolated for your entire life." Aeron spat back at the Lord's Callousness

"Anyway, our friend over there can heal you." Aeron points to Kiel


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Gah what the hell is that!" The wounded samurai leaps to his feet sword appearing in his hand
> 
> Lord Marshall Gushin B8 (C6)



"Yeah, I'd like to know just how Gas's noble steed is talking. I didn't even think that was possible."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Yes being frozen, exploded, and hurled into a pit of darkness tends to frey ones nerves"



"Here, my Lord. Have some tea to sooth your nerves. Or coffee, if that's what you'd like. Also, there are assorted pastries available." Kix said, who was starting to get ticked off that now one was partaking of his hard work except for Robert.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Here, my Lord. Have some tea to sooth your nerves. Or coffee, if that's what you'd like. Also, there are assorted pastries available." Kix said, who was starting to get ticked off that now one was partaking of his hard work except for Robert.



The Lord Marshall calms at the sight of scones and tea. "Hmm perhaps I was a bit tasty. I mean hasty."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"I will treat  your wounds" Kiel use his various strings made from his nerves to make contact with the Lord's body and transmiting my cells through my nerves,thus accelerating the healing of any wound he has "this way you will not feel unconfortable and you can move around,err if we had space" Says Kiel smile,Kiel also conect some of his nerves with the Lord this way he would know he try to lie when we ask some question "thats not cool at all but i can't afford if he lie to us when we came to this" thought Kiel


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Kix smiled, pleased that someone else was enjoying his work. "There we go my Lord. Feeling better? Now please: Tell us what happened here."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Yeah, I'd like to know just how Gas's noble steed is talking. I didn't even think that was possible."



"Timeskip    ."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Timeskip    ."



"You really shouldn't teach something like that to talk Bills. I mean what are we going to eat when we run out of food now? Terry? Speaking of which I think Terry needs some food before he falls over dead."
Takime shakes her head.


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Marshall calms at the sight of scones and tea. "Hmm perhaps I was a bit tasty. I mean hasty."



"Your uniform is rather damaged, would you like me to repair it? It's hardly fitting for a lord to be in this state."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix smiled, pleased that someone else was enjoying his work. "There we go my Lord. Feeling better? Now please: Tell us what happened here."



The Lord Marshall sips his tea

"Well it was business as usual, silencing insurrection, keeping crime low, laying with wives, when my head advisor informed me that thiervwere reports that the house if the black scorpion had been seen in several districts. So I was doing by emperor bound duty and investigating. We hadn't even gotten far when we were alerted to the Drifters, the prince and the fake." He says some pastry. "So after we successfully tracked them down I attempted to bargain with them but the battle had already began. I was dueling the fake tolargely a standstill when I was frozen from behind by the prince and hit by Mirs Excello beam. I was unconscious for a while after that."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"If may ask, my Lord, what is the House of the Black Scorpion?" Kix asked. "My former Commander was murdered recently, a man by the name of  Phineas Pleasantcock, and from what I and my new comrades discovered he had some connection with the House."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Marshall sips his tea
> 
> "Well it was business as usual, silencing insurrection, keeping crime low, laying with wives, when my head advisor informed me that thiervwere reports that the house if the black scorpion had been seen in several districts. So I was doing by emperor bound duty and investigating. We hadn't even gotten far when we were alerted to the Drifters, the prince and the fake." He says some pastry. "So after we successfully tracked them down I attempted to bargain with them but the battle had already began. I was dueling the fake tolargely a standstill when I was frozen from behind by the prince and hit by Mirs Excello beam. I was unconscious for a while after that."



"Sounds like a horrible end to a pleasant enough day," Gas Bill nods sympathetically, "Whats the "House of the Black Scorpion", anyway?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "If may ask, my Lord, what is the House of the Black Scorpion?" Kix asked. "My former Commander was murdered recently, a man by the name of  Phineas Pleasantcock, and from what I and my new comrades discovered he had some connection with the House."



"Well originally they were band of thrives and cutthroats, but that was just phase one. After accumulating enough I'll gotten gains they became a consortium of merchants and politicians. And then... The leadership changed. The original leader Zar was killed and replace by his son Xim. When that happened the threat that is the house of the black scorpion magnified a thousand fold. No longer were they simply about gains but now they had a purpose to work towards, the dipostion of the emperor. They are the Number one enemies of the state."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Well originally they were band of thrives and cutthroats, but that was just phase one. After accumulating enough I'll gotten gains they became a consortium of merchants and politicians. And then... The leadership changed. The original leader Zar was killed and replace by his son Xim. When that happened the threat that is the house of the black scorpion magnified a thousand fold. No longer were they simply about gains but now they had a purpose to work towards, the dipostion of the emperor. They are the Number one enemies of the state."



Kiel used the nerves conected in the body of the man that wasn't there only for healing but to know when he was telling the truth or not,Kiel listened to the words sensing if he was trying to fake something or not "hmmm...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Lord Marshall sips his tea
> 
> "Well it was business as usual, silencing insurrection, keeping crime low, laying with wives, when my head advisor informed me that thiervwere reports that the house if the black scorpion had been seen in several districts. So I was doing by emperor bound duty and investigating. We hadn't even gotten far when we were alerted to the Drifters, the prince and the fake." He says some pastry. "So after we successfully tracked them down I attempted to bargain with them but the battle had already began. I was dueling the fake tolargely a standstill when I was frozen from behind by the prince and hit by Mirs Excello beam. I was unconscious for a while after that."



"Hold on a moment did you say laying with wives? I'd hope they are all your wives."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel used the nerves conected in the body of the man that wasn't there only for healing but to know when he was telling the truth or not,Kiel listened to the words sensing if he was trying to fake something or not "hmmm...."


Kiel did not detect and falsehood


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hold on a moment did you say laying with wives? I'd hope they are all your wives."


"Of course not, many an ambitious man has offered her wives to their lords I an attempt to court favor."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Of course not, many an ambitious man has offered her wives to their lords I an attempt to court favor."



"I see... Lord we need permission to get to the next floor can you grant it?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Robert piped up.  "And maybe some supplies, sir.  If there are any left that is."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see... Lord we need permission to get to the next floor can you grant it?"


" I could, don't know if I will seeing as how I know nothing about you. On the other hand nobody deserves to be left in this killing field"


manidk said:


> Robert piped up.  "And maybe some supplies, sir.  If there are any left that is."


Gushin looks at Robert incredulously, "Do you not see the giant smoking crater where the city used to be? If you want supplies your going to have to go to another district, if any are still standing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> " I could, don't know if I will seeing as how I know nothing about you. On the other hand nobody deserves to be left in this killing field"



"I hope you include yourself in said statement. If you are wondering who the people who just grabbed you out of a pit and fed you are, we are simply people sent on a mission by the lords of levels 190-194, Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth himself specifically sent us off. Which this place will probably look like when all is said and done, The Pitts."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I hope you include yourself in said statement. If you are wondering who the people who just grabbed you out of a pit and fed you are, we are simply people sent on a mission by the lords of levels 190-194, Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth himself specifically sent us off. Which this place will probably look like when all is said and done, The Pitts."



As Commander Takime has pointed out, we are already on a mission from more than one Lord Governor to seek aid. I don't think it would carry us too far out of our way to carry any requests for assistance with _your_ current problems you may wish to send, if you will give us permission to move forward." Kix suggested.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> " I could, don't know if I will seeing as how I know nothing about you. On the other hand nobody deserves to be left in this killing field"
> 
> Gushin looks at Robert incredulously, "Do you not see the giant smoking crater where the city used to be? If you want supplies your going to have to go to another district, if any are still standing."



"What do you mean by standing stil? I know theres a lot of powerfull things here but the whole thing here is already useless?" Kiel asks him


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> " I could, don't know if I will seeing as how I know nothing about you. On the other hand nobody deserves to be left in this killing field"
> 
> Gushin looks at Robert incredulously, "Do you not see the giant smoking crater where the city used to be? If you want supplies your going to have to go to another district, if any are still standing."



Gas Bill shrugs at this rather nonchalant response, "Well then, since that's out." His hand goes within his trenchcoat, withdrawing the engraved, gunmetal key-like weapon that he had looted from Phineas' corpse, "Would you be able to tell me what this thing is?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I hope you include yourself in said statement. If you are wondering who the people who just grabbed you out of a pit and fed you are, we are simply people sent on a mission by the lords of levels 190-194, Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth himself specifically sent us off. Which this place will probably look like when all is said and done, The Pitts."





Ichypa said:


> As Commander Takime has pointed out, we are already on a mission from more than one Lord Governor to seek aid. I don't think it would carry us too far out of our way to carry any requests for assistance with _your_ current problems you may wish to send, if you will give us permission to move forward." Kix suggested.


"You have to understand that by giving you permission I am implicitly co-signing on whatever actions you happen to do. For better or worse."


lokoxDZz said:


> "What do you mean by standing stil? I know theres a lot of powerfull things here but the whole thing here is already useless?" Kiel asks him


"The fight may have drifted away but I very much doubt they have stopped."


TehChron said:


> Gas Bill shrugs at this rather nonchalant response, "Well then, since that's out." His hand goes within his trenchcoat, withdrawing the engraved, gunmetal key-like weapon that he had looted from Phineas' corpse, "Would you be able to tell me what this thing is?"



Gushing examines the key " Hmm... Hmm... Hmm. It appears to be something between a Weir and a Tess. Custom job. Probably a prototype."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You have to understand that by giving you permission I am implicitly co-signing on whatever actions you happen to do. For better or worse."



"Nicely noted. Well you won't have to worry about us wiping out entire cities and killing millions if that is the problem. If that hard ass *Sheever* can approve us..."
Takime looks towards the direction they were thrown.
"Certainly can't be worse than this. "


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nicely noted. Well you won't have to worry about us wiping out entire cities and killing millions if that is the problem. If that hard ass *Sheever* can approve us..."
> Takime looks towards the direction they were thrown.
> "Certainly can't be worse than this. "



"Sheever was directly installed by The Grand Emperor himself, and he rules a layer devoid of human life. Outside of open rebellion nothing he could do would jeperdize his position. We others are not so blessed. If you want to go up feel free to take The Rail. Im sure the line cantmbe too terribly long."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Sheever was directly installed by The Grand Emperor himself, and he rules a layer devoid of human life. Outside of open rebellion nothing he could do would jeopardize his position. We others are not so blessed. If you want to go up feel free to take The Rail. I'm sure the line can't be too terribly long."



"I doubt the Rail is intact in this section anymore. Oh so how were you placed then?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You have to understand that by giving you permission I am implicitly co-signing on whatever actions you happen to do. For better or worse."
> 
> "The fight may have drifted away but I very much doubt they have stopped."
> 
> ...



"May I examine it, my Lord?" Kix asked, extending a hand.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Sheever was directly installed by The Grand Emperor himself, and he rules a layer devoid of human life. Outside of open rebellion nothing he could do would jeperdize his position. We others are not so blessed. If you want to go up feel free to take The Rail. Im sure the line cantmbe too terribly long."



Fairly soon if not already, you will be Lord Marshall of a wasteland. What could we possibly do that's worse than _that?_" Kix said, pointing at the pit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I doubt the Rail is intact in this section anymore. Oh so how were you placed then?"


"The Marshall of my title isn't just some fancy word, it draws it root from Martial, My title was forged from the bones of rivals and quenched in the blood enemies."


Ichypa said:


> "May I examine it, my Lord?" Kix asked, extending a hand.


Gushin tosses the key to kix



> Fairly soon if not already, you will be Lord Marshall of a wasteland. What could we possibly do that's worse than _that?_" Kix said, pointing at the pit.


"It wouldn't have to be worse or even comparable, anything you do will be reflected upon me, and frankly I know not the quality of your character. If you wish to gain my trust though there is a way."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "It wouldn't have to be worse or even comparable, anything you do will be reflected upon me, and frankly I know not the quality of your character. If you wish to gain my trust though there is a way."



"Very well lets hear it."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

Gas Bill intercepts the key in midair, keeping it for himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill intercepts the key in midair, keeping it for himself



Bills also notices a thin thread attached to the key he just grabbed that leads to Takime who isn't even directly watching indicating she could have taken it before he even grabbed. It's like she was trying to prove a point.
"Give it to Kix, he might have data on it, both are from the same person are they not? Afterwards you can have it back."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Very well lets hear it."



"Most of my armory was destroyed, however there are things that would not have succumb to such a weak attack. If you go into the hole and retrieve a few I might have a shot of restoring some order. Each weapon is very valuble and could be sold for 30 million tons of gold each easily. However you must not touch them under any circumstance. Collect  between 1 and 3 in this chest and return them here to me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Most of my armory was destroyed, however there are things that would not have succumb to such a weak attack. If you go into the hole and retrieve a few I might have a shot of restoring some order. Each weapon is very valuble and could be sold for 30 million tons of gold each easily. However you must not touch them under any circumstance. Collect  between 1 and 3 in this chest and return them here to me."



"Oh that isn't an easy task at all if they could survive it, what if we return them all?"
Takime looks at Robert
 "Robert you could easily make a platform like elevator for us to go down with, Aeon, you could push us back up with said platform using wind I believe. If not then it's the stairs back up."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Most of my armory was destroyed, however there are things that would not have succumb to such a weak attack. If you go into the hole and retrieve a few I might have a shot of restoring some order. Each weapon is very valuble and could be sold for 30 million tons of gold each easily. However you must not touch them under any circumstance. Collect  between 1 and 3 in this chest and return them here to me."



Aeron's attention caught  the sound of treasure "We'd be glad to help. I'll go in first; Robert and Kix can carry the rest."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh that isn't an easy task at all if they could survive it, what if we return them all?"
> Takime looks at Robert
> "Robert you could easily make a platform like elevator for us to go down with, Aeon, you could push us back up with said platform using wind I believe. If not then it's the stairs back up."



"I don't even know how many survived, my head advisor was in charge of keeping stock of the armory so I couldn't even tell you how many there could be. So you could be down there a long time."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"How will we know what the item you seek are, beyond not being broken?" Kix asked. "After all, some lesser items might have survived by chance."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I don't even know how many survived, my head advisor was in charge of keeping stock of the armory so I couldn't even tell you how many there could be. So you could be down there a long time."



"Any one in particular you want before we go down? I'm sure you have a favorite or two.


Sabl?s said:


> Aeron's attention caught  the sound of treasure "We'd be glad to help. I'll go in first; Robert and Kix can carry the rest."



"Just don't touch them..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "How will we know what the item you seek are, beyond not being broken?" Kix asked. "After all, some lesser items might have survived by chance."



"When you seen them there will be no doubt in your mind"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Any one in particular you want before we go down? I'm sure you have a favorite or two.



"Oh no I couldn't choose, that would be like picking your favorite child, you love them all equally in their own special way."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh no I couldn't choose, that would be like picking your favorite child, you love them all equally in their own special way."



"Are any sentient?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh no I couldn't choose, that would be like picking your favorite child, you love them all equally in their own special way."


Takime pulls her thread needle out and smirks.
"I see what you mean. I think I like you now~"
Takime motions to Robert and the group 
"Lets go then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Are any sentient?"



"Oh of course. Most of the best weapons are. Even ole Claribel here" he brandishes his katana


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "When you seen them there will be no doubt in your mind"





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh no I couldn't choose, that would be like picking your favorite child, you love them all equally in their own special way."



"If its all the same to you, my Lord, I'd like there to be no doubt in my mind because I'll know what I'm looking for." Kix said flatly. "Especially if something bad will happen if we accidentally touch one. Plus, how can we know that they're your weapons? I mean, those could be anyone's superweapons that we stumble upon."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bills also notices a thin thread attached to the key he just grabbed that leads to Takime who isn't even directly watching indicating she could have taken it before he even grabbed. It's like she was trying to prove a point.
> "Give it to Kix, he might have data on it, both are from the same person are they not? Afterwards you can have it back."



"You randomly try to take it, and expect me to trust you?" Gas Bill holds the key aloft, a pair of shades in Takime's hands, "You lie about your gender, and expect trust? What a joke."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh of course. Most of the best weapons are. Even ole Claribel here" he brandishes his katana



Aeron's eyes  glow as bright as the sun at the concept of a living-blade "Y-your sword is alive? Does it speak?!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh that isn't an easy task at all if they could survive it, what if we return them all?"
> Takime looks at Robert
> "Robert you could easily make a platform like elevator for us to go down with, Aeon, you could push us back up with said platform using wind I believe. If not then it's the stairs back up."



Robert looked up, still munching on his pizza.  "I suppose I could."



Sabl?s said:


> Aeron's attention caught  the sound of treasure "We'd be glad to help. I'll go in first; Robert and Kix can carry the rest."



"We could always send Terry first."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime pulls her thread needle out and smirks.
> "I see what you mean. I think I like you now~"
> Takime motions to Robert and the group
> "Lets go then."



"Ffffinnneeeee."  Robert waves his hand as a spiral staircase appears.  "Wow, this hole is pretty deep...  I'm gonna have to make more stairs as we go."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "If its all the same to you, my Lord, I'd like there to be no doubt in my mind because I'll know what I'm looking for." Kix said flatly. "Especially if something bad will happen if we accidentally touch one. Plus, how can we know that they're your weapons? I mean, those could be anyone's superweapons that we stumble upon."



"Your levity in light of the situation is not appreciated cyebe. You can go in the hole and fetch my things like a good tin can or you can find another way to 187."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "You randomly try to take it, and expect me to trust you?" Gas Bill holds the key aloft, a pair of shades in Takime's hands, "You lie about your gender, and expect trust? What a joke."



There is a little Bunny pattern cover sewn over the key that Bills has.
Takime then puts the shades on, then light glistens off it.
"I haven't lied once yet."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Your levity in light of the situation is not appreciated cyebe. You can go in the hole and fetch my things like a good tin can or you can find another way to 187."



Kix rolls his eyes and walks over to Robert. "You're welcome for the tea and scones, by the way!" he shot back over his shoulder.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"Sentient weapons ehh,this sound interesting. Btw we can always  ask Terry but we can also use my nerves to see if theres anything,though Terry would be good for traps but last time he took 4 days and took someone and nothing about traps" Said Kiel while putting his hand in his face


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ed rolls his eyes at Takime's display as he walks onto the spiral staircase. "Seems like an easy job," he says to Robert. "How hard do you think it'll be to get these little tools?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed rolls his eyes at Takime's display as he walks onto the spiral staircase. "Seems like an easy job," he says to Robert. "How hard do you think it'll be to get these little tools?"



"Good question, let's ask Terry about any hardships he encountered down there... Terry?"

"..."

"[VOTE LYNCH TERRY]"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed rolls his eyes at Takime's display as he walks onto the spiral staircase. "Seems like an easy job," he says to Robert. "How hard do you think it'll be to get these little tools?"



"They aren't tools Ed, they are precious didn't you hear him?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"Yeah come on Ed, have a little respect."  Robert glared at Ed while spitting out his words.

"Terry, wanna go first?"

"..."

"Well don't let me stop you."

The group began to follow Terry down.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"Terry you are one suicide guy,huh"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Yeah come on Ed, have a little respect."  Robert glared at Ed while spitting out his words.
> 
> "Terry, wanna go first?"
> 
> ...



The group follows Terry down the spiral staircase. Down. Down. Down. 1 mile. 2 miles. Robert was unmaking old steps as they went but had to stop. There was no light anymore only pitch blackness and the dull howl of wind


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Gas Bill lights a match and illuminates the area.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The group follows Terry down the spiral staircase. Down. Down. Down. 1 mile. 2 miles. Robert was unmaking old steps as they went but had to stop. There was no light anymore only pitch blackness and the dull howl of wind



"No more light... Well.  I can leave threads to let us know where we have been... and we can use Kix here to display light, who knows even Kiel might be able to.


Sabl?s said:


> Gas Bill lights a match and illuminates the area.



The match blows right into his face and goes out.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"Kiel, are you bio-luminescent?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"If i ever meet something bio-luminescent i can be,but so far i ddin't meet nothing that could emit light,but i can  use my skill to improve the sight of everyone here to see at least a bit n the darkness,thats something" Kiel gives a sugestion


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"That's not near cool enough for me to even consider.  Gas's flame is enough for now."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"I lack _bio_luminescence...however..." Kix said, and raised his arms. His forearms began to glow as their exteriors turned into zinc sulfide, a phosphorescent matierial that began to glow into the darkness like a pair of enormous glowsticks.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I lack _bio_luminescence...however..." Kix said, and raised his arms. His forearms began to glow as their exteriors turned into zinc sulfide, a phosphorescent matierial that began to glow into the darkness like a pair of enormous glowsticks."



Robert's eyes widened in awe.

"Lampbot, you are my hero."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

"You have a lot of tricks in your sleeves don't you?" Kiel says


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I lack _bio_luminescence...however..." Kix said, and raised his arms. His forearms began to glow as their exteriors turned into zinc sulfide, a phosphorescent matierial that began to glow into the darkness like a pair of enormous glowsticks.



In their new 30 foot sphere of light the companions continue down.  Down. Down. The howling wind intensifies. The wind buffeting them were at least 70 mph. Down. Down. Down. 100 mph. Down. Down. Down. 200 mph. Aeron had erected a wind screen but their pace had crawled to a near standstill and no bottom was within sight. They had to press their lips to each others ear to be heard over the roar of the wind.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

_Fuck it, this is taking too long._

Robert snapped his fingers as several cart-shaped barriers popped up, one under each member of the group.  The stairs flattened, becoming a spiral slide as a tube stretched overhead and to the sides.

"WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"

The tube was set up to keep the group at a set pace by generating friction.  It was the optimum pace for the tube to continue building itself before them as well as providing a (relatively) injury-free stop at the bottom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Fuck it, this is taking too long._
> 
> Robert snapped his fingers as several cart-shaped barriers popped up, one under each member of the group.  The stairs flattened, becoming a spiral slide as a tube stretched overhead and to the sides.
> 
> ...



Takime thought to herself, "I said something like this ages ago too bad it was ruined by stupid bugs."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Fuck it, this is taking too long._
> 
> Robert snapped his fingers as several cart-shaped barriers popped up, one under each member of the group.  The stairs flattened, becoming a spiral slide as a tube stretched overhead and to the sides.
> 
> ...



The group falls/slides at a greatly increased pace down into the darkness for and indeterminate about not time. When  they exit the tube at the bottom at a brisk 60mph they are immediately assaulted by  winds in excess of 600 mph.  Breathing is impossible as the wind smashes them against the wall, ripping their skin and turning small cuts into gaping lacerations


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Robert immediately sets up a barrier around the group to shield them from the winds.

"Holy shit."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert immediately sets up a barrier around the group to shield them from the winds.
> 
> "Holy shit."



Robert surround the companions in a timely barrier, reliving the crushing force and trapping breathable air. Everyone bore bleeding lacerations or friction burns. Segichan's book lungs were evolutionarily unable to cope with the stresses they were put under and exploded, killing her instantly.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"Supreme Commander Robert, Commander Takime, are you alright?" Kix asked.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ed stumbles up after the short assault. "Agh, God!" he says. "What the hell is up with this wind?! Are those weapons/guys/whatever doing this?" 

Ed looks at the wind blowing against Robert's barrier. "Well, that was, uh, almost deadly." Ed notices the corpse or Seigei. Okay make that really deadly. Hey Aeron, can you do something about this?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Robert surround the companions in a timely barrier, reliving the crushing force and trapping breathable air. Everyone bore bleeding lacerations or friction burns. Segichan's book lungs were evolutionarily unable to cope with the stresses they were put under and exploded, killing her instantly.



Robert sighs, attempting to play off the pain of his wounds.  "Terry, Gas, Silence, Yes."

"..."

Terry proceeds to pick up Gas and strap him to his back.  As Gas is lifted, the gunmetal key-like object recovered from the wreckage earlier falls to the ground.  Robert picks it up, putting it in his satchel for safe keeping.  _Good thing I'm the only person who can reach in here..._



Ichypa said:


> "Supreme Commander Robert, Commander Takime, are you alright?" Kix asked.



"Been worse."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Kix staggers over to the edge of the barrier. _How is there wind down here? There is no temperature differences to cause this amount of atmospheric disturbance._ Kix scans the world outside the barrier for any temperature differences or other phenomena that might be causing the wind.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed stumbles up after the short assault. "Agh, God!" he says. "What the hell is up with this wind?! Are those weapons/guys/whatever doing this?"
> 
> Ed looks at the wind blowing against Robert's barrier. "Well, that was, uh, almost deadly. Hey Aeron, can you do something about this?"



"What do you expect me to do, throw _more_ wind at it? It doesn't make sense that there can even _be_ wind here in the first place." Aeron tries creating a barrier for safety measures


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix staggers over to the edge of the barrier. _How is there wind down here? There is no temperature differences to cause this amount of atmospheric disturbance._ Kix scans the world outside the barrier for any temperature differences or other phenomena that might be causing the wind.



Mix scans the darkness on multiple settings. Something is causing the wind but it isn't temperature. The wind patterns are too uniform.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"It's obviously the effect of one of the weapons down here... Which means we don't really have a way to stop it without getting to the weapon itself.  Aeron, can you like... see the wind or something?  Like detect the source of this?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Supreme Commander Robert, Commander Takime, are you alright?" Kix asked.



Takime had already sewn her wounds shut before he even asked.
"I'm fine, that clearly isn't natural. It must be one of the weapons down here or maybe even a person. Who knows that could just be winds from that fight reaching down here somehow."
Takime looks at Terry
"How in the hell did you even get back up?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"I've got some good news and bad news." Kix announces. "Good news: this wind isn't natural, so if we find the source and shut it down, it should stop. The bad news: this wind isn't natural, which means something out there is causing it. And we need to go find it."


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I've got some good news and bad news." Kix announces. "Good news: this wind isn't natural, so if we find the source and shut it down, it should stop. The bad news: this wind isn't natural, which means something out there is causing it. And we need to go find it."



"Excellent view on things, Kix."

Robert watches as Gas stabs a pair of shades into Terry's neck and begins steering him around.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime had already sewn her wounds shut before he even asked.
> "I'm fine, that clearly isn't natural. It must be one of the weapons down here or maybe even a person. Who knows that could just be winds from that fight reaching down here somehow."
> Takime looks at Terry
> "How in the hell did you even get back up?"



*Terry does a complex series of miming motions* None of them mean anything to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "What do you expect me to do, throw _more_ wind at it? It doesn't make sense that there can even _be_ wind here in the first place." Aeron tries creating a barrier for safety measures



"Aeron, a normal Barrier won't do any good, we won't be able to progress. Shape it like my sewing needle. The drag will be next to nothing! But even then it will take a lot of effort."


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Terry does a complex series of miming motions* None of them mean anything to you.



"A lot of help you are."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

_A  weapon that can create winds like these, almost sounds like it was made for me._ " I should be able to feel where the wind pressure is the strongest but that means going in deeper."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Aeron, a normal Barrier won't do any good, we won't be able to progress. Shape it like my sewing needle. The drag will be next to nothing! But even then it will take a lot of effort."



Aeron recalls the method he used to defeat the Jota. He extends his arm forwards and holds it in place with his second; Aeron follows up by concentrating and focusing the air into a single point and succeeds despite the interference from the howling winds.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Aeron, a normal Barrier won't do any good, we won't be able to progress. Shape it like my sewing needle. The drag will be next to nothing! But even then it will take a lot of effort."
> 
> 
> "A lot of help you are."



"If that's the case, then there's only one thing to do." Kix said. He reached into Robert's Hammersack and began pulling out ingredients, and immediately started cooking. Robert and Aeron would need it to keep their energy up, and they were the group's only hope of survival.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

"How the hell can you reach in there?"  Robert asks Kix incredulously.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

"If it has to do with food, there is little a twenty-six star chef cannot do." Kix said without breaking his concentration.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

"As for finding what is causing this easily... this will be the fun part Aeron. Feel your way through, like you are sewing, go between the path of most resistance and least resistance with the tip, don't think about it just go on instinct."

Takime looks at Robert.

"I need you to give us barrier's with spikes on the bottom and aerodynamic. From what I've seen from you so far it won't be easy with these winds, but you are the only lifeline we have if Aeron messes up. As for when we get to the weapon..."
"I'll need everyone's help to capture it. *cough*"

"But before we begin I think I need to close everyone's wounds give me  several seconds."

Takime walks over to Robert and Aeron and sews all of their wounds shut first then she proceeds to work on everyone else.
"Best I can do. Kiel! I need you to provide both of them with energy as best as you can, don't hold back. Also you 3 need to stuff your faces with high energy food as well. Kix you already get the idea."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2013)

Kix suddenly tilts his head in consideration, though his cooking does not falter or slow for a moment. _Is there any reason we cannot go by the same route that got us here past the battle overhead? From below?_ he wondered. he looked at the ground, scanning to see what effects the battle had had on the floor of the pit.


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks at Robert.
> 
> "I need you to give us barrier's with spikes on the bottom and aerodynamic. From what I've seen from you so far it won't be easy with these winds, but you are the only lifeline we have if Aeron messes up.



Robert stares, astonished for a moment before obliging to Takime's request.

"Yes ma'am."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "As for finding what is causing this easily... this will be the fun part Aeron. Feel your way through, like you are sewing, go between the path of most resistance and least resistance with the tip, don't think about it just go on instinct."
> 
> Takime looks at Robert.
> 
> ...



"I really *really *hope this won't turn out like your negotiations or I'm signing my death warrant." aeron goes back to concentrating on making a sturdy needle


----------



## manidk (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "If it has to do with food, there is little a twenty-six star chef cannot do." Kix said without breaking his concentration.



"If you say so" Robert strengthens the barrier on his satchel, reassigning itself to his mental signature again.  He was protecting something, after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I really *really *hope this won't turn out like your negotiations or I'm signing my death warrant." aeron goes back to concentrating on making a sturdy needle



"There is a difference between this and negotiations. We aren't asking the wind if it'll move for us nicely. We're making it move."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Best I can do. Kiel! I need you to provide both of them with energy as best as you can, don't hold back. Also you 3 need to stuff your faces with high energy food as well. Kix you already get the idea."




"As you wish ma'am" Kiel uses a lot of his nerve strings in both robert and Aeron giving then ernegy through the nerves,putting their bodys into a peak state to them not waver while using their powers or feel weak by using that much since the wind in that place was that much.

Kiel looks to robert

"Well,i'd like to ask you if i can have a bit of food afterwards boosting both on you in this place is tiresome even for me,at least because i haven't eat anything in like 5 days,if you could as Kix for something,,,"

After that Kiel looks to everyone

"I have a lot of nerve strings that i'm not using since Terry is being so nice with us should i try to look into his brain to see what he have seen here? Without resistance might be not be so troublesome,but i don't know if it the best of the ideas"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

Kiel plugs his fingers into Roberts and aerons spines, sacrificing his own calories and electrolytes for the benefit of the group. Refreshed Robert constructs the cleated sled as specified and Aeron forges a wind deflecting wind needle. At first the process is unsteady but he soon gets a feel for it and the needle achieves 89% stability


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Kiel plugs his fingers into Roberts and aerons spines, sacrificing his own calories and electrolytes for the benefit of the group. Refreshed Robert constructs the cleated sled as specified and Aeron forges a wind deflecting wind needle. At first the process is unsteady but he soon gets a feel for it and the needle achieves 89% stability



"Good all that is left is the food and the real test moving forward. I trust Kix is making something quick yet energizing for you 3..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"In the meantime, eat this."

Robert tosses Kiel an entire turkey, stuffing and all.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Kix snatches the turkey out of the air, inspects it, nods, and passes it on to Keil. He then whips out a schmorgasboard of deviled eggs, roasted pumpkin seeds, ham and potatoes, spinach salad, with green tea to wash it down.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

Kiel says "thanks for the food" And start eating it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

"An army best marches on a full stomach. Once you are all done we have to get moving and we likely won't be able to hear each other once we get further in so any last words?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "An army best marches on a full stomach. Once you are all done we have to get moving and we likely won't be able to hear each other once we get further in so any last words?"



"I will put som strings on all of you if something happens to someone or me my string will brake and instantly make like a you have take a shock so all of you know if something happened to someone,but this is if all of you agree with that,if i had took kix material i would be able to make something like a comunicator using my nerves and his cyborg material, so we could talk to each other but nevemind "  Says Kiel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I will put som strings on all of you if something happens to someone or me my string will brake and instantly make like a you have take a shock so all of you know if something happened to someone,but this is if all of you agree with that,if i had took kix material i would be able to make something like a comunicator using my nerves and his cyborg material, so we could talk to each other but nevemind "  Says Kiel


Takime sighs
"Kix can you give Kiel one single nanite?  He seems really intent on it after all and he'll just ask forever if you don't I imagine. That's all you will get Kiel, you'll be able to do something with it after this is all over and I won't require anything like that I'll be fine. *So is everyone ready to go, yes or yes?*"
Takime seems to be tapping her foot
"Oh and Kix, you can cook the bug now."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

Kiel says "we are waiting too much,we will  make it like in 4 days like terry did if we don't move on"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sighs
> "Kix can you give Kiel one single nanite?  He seems really intent on it after all and he'll just ask forever if you don't I imagine. That's all you will get Kiel, you'll be able to do something with it after this is all over and I won't require anything like that I'll be fine. *So is everyone ready to go, yes or yes?*"
> Takime seems to be tapping her foot
> "Oh and Kix, you can cook the bug now."



Kix sighs, but walks over to Keil and pokes him in the shoulder, detaching a single minuscule nanite. "If you do anything disgusting to my baby, then I'll know. And I'll murder you." he threatened.

He pursed his lips and studied the remains of Seigei-chan. _The lung collapse and scouring may have comprimised her flavor..._ he thought. "How is our supply situation, Supreme Commander?" he asked.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Not as plentiful as id like it to be."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix sighs, but walks over to Keil and pokes him in the shoulder, detaching a single minuscule nanite. "If you do anything disgusting to my baby, then I'll know. And I'll murder you." he threatened.
> 
> He pursed his lips and studied the remains of Seigei-chan. _The lung collapse and scouring may have comprimised her flavor..._ he thought. "How is our supply situation, Supreme Commander?" he asked.



Kiel stoped "Your baby will forever be with you don't worry" Kiel the proceed  to assimilate the nanite and using his biomass and now the nanite ability he made something  similar to a comunicator usinng the nanite and his body as material then he proceed to give one of it for everyone "Know you can have it without worrying about me having my nerves in your spine that would surely make all of you uneasy,so with that we will be able to communicate"

Kiel gives an special communicator to Kix "The nanite you gave me is here,now he is more with you than he ever had"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

The traction sled progresses at a brisk walking pace through the Maelstrom. Along the was there are  few lapses resulting in the lost of several feet of progress but the operation is largely successful. Following his aero senses Aeron  leads the companions into the heart of the storm. He is forced to deflect winds of 900 mph as they approach the source, soon it is within sight. A mere 20 feet a way is an orb floating at head level, spinning so quickly its outline is scarcely determinable


----------



## Sablés (Dec 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The traction sled progresses at a brisk walking pace through the Maelstrom. Along the was there are  few lapses resulting in the lost of several feet of progress but the operation is largely successful. Following his aero senses Aeron  leads the companions into the heart of the storm. He is forced to deflect winds of 900 mph as they approach the source, soon it is within sight. A mere 20 feet a way is an orb floating at head level, spinning so quickly its outline is scarcely determinable



_I'm close enough now; let's see if this works_
Aeron's eyes burn a bright green and just as with the fire Gas set on Kiel's legs, he attempts to 'void' the wind around the orb in order to stop the flow of the maelstrom.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

"The hell is that thing" Kiel thinks "If gas bill somehow put that on fire,the source of the extreme wind would be dislocated by the atrict with the walls and the barrier,but Aeron may be able to do this" Kiel smiles


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

Aeron voids the air around the orb. With nothing to hold it up, it drops down, hits the parameter of the void, then shoots forward, rapidly accelerating as it rides on the current.

Roll or die time


Make an account, roll a d20 and post it. Your rolls are tracked so no cheating. Normally I'd use invisible castle but its down


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Gas Bill expertly guides Terry towards Aeron, before reaching over to inspect the orb as it lowers towards the group.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Gas Bill realizes then that he has a somewhat sturdy meatshield.

So he reaches back into his trenchcoat, pulls out a trio of shades, and then hurls them through the calm air towards the orb with all the skill he can muster.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

"Nghh damn idiot, you should have waited on my orders!"
*"HENSHIN!"*










Takime's body goes entirely naked for everyone to see vagina ,scars and everything.
Then her body is encased in an outfit that makes her look like a man in a suit.


Shinso is pouring rapidly out of her body along with wind the form is quickly eating some of the Shinso she has built up for many years, then she quickly dashes out in front with incredible speed responding by pouring her shinso in one concentrated powerful attack.
A hurricane equal in force opposes the orb.
"You'll stop right here!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nghh damn idiot, you should have waited on my orders!"
> *"HENSHIN!"*
> 
> 
> ...



Due to his proximity to Aeron, Gas Bill retrieves Arson-kun.

Having become fed-up with the argument over the traps gender, he simply decides to let Fire settle the debate. He pours his flask down its entry port, and begins shooting liquid fire at the ascending Takime, as the shades spin towards the orb as well.



The shot is perfect, and the firestorm created by the buffeting winds ensures that everything within the whirling vortex is caught up in the napalm-like substance.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 10, 2013)

"*sigh* Guess I should help out. Man, I really hate doing this."
Watching Takime's transformation into some green power ranger, Aeron decides it's now or never to take action. Upon removing his clothes, his eyes once again turn green as his body undergoes a metamorphosis into a Giant Falcon.



Aeron's new state fuses with the air and becomes intangible to all direct attacks while his wind manipulation increases over ten fold. With a screech and flap of it's wings,  Aeron calls forth his strongest winds to assist Takime in subduing the orb.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert looks on, wide-eyed at the chaos going on.

He begins to throw up a barrier, thinking "_I'll just leave this up to luck._"

1d20=15


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

Cease posting


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

"Oh shit!" Takime is the first to react as she unleashes the power she had been saving inside herself for such and occasion. "Henshin!" There is a flash of light as her clothing disappears in an instant and is replaced by a suit of armor. She charges the orb with her sewing needle, now a sword,  and they collide. She is driven into the ground as she barely manages to deflect the orb's force slightly upward. The orb begins pinballing wildly. Aeron also leaps forward, undoing his jitsu of human shape and regaining his true form falcon form. Takime and Aeron then meet the orb head on. Though possessing far more destructive power than the duo it is without and weild and so incapable of taping into its reserves of power. They clash again and again the air. 

Bill looks down at his worthless spaghetti legs and then back up at the orb. The glint of a tear in his eye. He raise his hand in defiance, middle finger raised. "This is for segi-chan" he raises his whiskey filled flame thrower and let's loose a hellish barrage of flame. "Ah hell" robert sighs as he throws a shield over himself kiel and kix.  The fire meets the air and quickly becomes a tornado of unforgiving fire engulfing the companions.

When the smoke clears the orb and the four companions are sprawled on the ground. Takime and Aeron unconscious. Terry and Bill badly burned. The orb hums gently.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Kix, tend to Takime immediately.  Kiel, you take the rest."

Robert wanders over and stares at the orb, unsure of whether to touch it or not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Takime is unconscious still encased in the armor, though it's no longer devouring Shinso at a rapid pace.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 10, 2013)

Aeron's body reverts to his  human form after expending his energy, only now with wings several meters long etched into his back.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Bill grunts, shuffling a logbook into the smoldering parts of his trenchcoat, letting it catch fire unnoticed alongside the rest of his body.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

"Thank you, Supreme Commander." Kix says, standing up. "I will tend to Commander Takime immediately. Remeber that the Lord Marshal commanded us no to touch the items." Kix goes over to check on Takime.

As he does so, he spots Bill's movement. Going over to check on him, to ensure that the mad man was no longer a threat, he spots the logbook and pulls it out of the flames and Gas BIll's burnt and unresisting fingers. He frowns, but his prioity is Commander Takime. He resolves to give the book to Robert later.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> RETCONNED



Takime is unconscious and armorless


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you, Supreme Commander." Kix says, standing up. "I will tend to Commander Takime immediately. Remeber that the Lord Marshal commanded us no to touch the items." Kix goes over to check on Takime.



 There are visible changes to Takime's body. Her hair color has changed to a fiery red and her skin color to a Brazilian brown.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Noted, Kix, where did that chest go?"

Robert wanders over to Gas's burned body.  "Interesting move back there."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Kix flips her over to give a full body exam and ensure that Takime is not mortally wounded.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you, Supreme Commander." Kix says, standing up. "I will tend to Commander Takime immediately. Remeber that the Lord Marshal commanded us no to touch the items." Kix goes over to check on Takime.
> 
> As he does so, he spots Bill's movement. Going over to check on him, to ensure that the mad man was no longer a threat, he spots the logbook and pulls it out of the flames and Gas BIll's burnt and unresisting fingers. He frowns, but his prioity is Commander Takime. He resolves to give the book to Robert later.


Three pairs of sunglasses lash out shredding the logbook into scraps. The scraps continue smoldering where they had, and begin to burn completely randomly in the air.

The reason for Gas Bill to have allowed his grip to go slack had been to ensure the success of this maneuver.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

Kiel quickly move to take the injuried,taking the most injuried with a lot of strings and nerves and unglue all his right arm skin to treat them as fast as possible,while he makes the nanites in his body make a new skin made of organic and inorganic material in his right arm  "You all will not die here,says Kiel" While near invisible strings of nerves are floating all into the place


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Three pairs of sunglasses lash out shredding the logbook into scraps. The scraps continue smoldering where they had, and begin to burn completely randomly in the air.
> 
> The reason for Gas Bill to have allowed his grip to go slack had been to ensure the success of this maneuver.



Kix's cybernitc body easily out paces that of a badly burnt Normal, deflecting the shades with contemptuous ease. He take the logbook intact.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Whatcha got there, Kix?"  Robert noticed Gas's move to shred the notebook, snapping up a barrier around Kix's hand holding the logbook.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix's cybernitc body easily out paces that of a badly burnt Normal, deflecting the shades with contemptuous ease. He take the logbook intact.



The logbook finishes igniting regardless, due to the fire having been fed oxygen by the subtle breezes of the slight struggle.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unfortunately for the flames on the logbook, they were immediately starved of Oxygen in Robert's barrier.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

"I'm unsure, Supreme Commander." Kix said, handing the book over to Robert. To prevent any further antics frrom Gas Bill, Kix morph his arm into a large spiked weapon. It begins to spin, like a Cakebeater of Doom, and swings it down on Gas Bills head, and then draggs it over the rest of the arsonist;s body, rapidly turning Gas Bill into finely minced meat. "Whatever it was, he seemed to think it was important to destroy. So we should probably take care of it."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> Unfortunately for the flames on the logbook, they were immediately starved of Oxygen in Robert's barrier.



Far too late to save the contents, having been ruined by the smoldering heat and short lived fire


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

CANON BITCHES


Mix and Kiel tend to the injured as Robert inspects the now semi-inert orb "Hmmm."
_Well, looks like this is the end _thinks Bill._ Time to destroy the evidence_. He reaches into his trenchcoat, or attempts to. His nerve endings are too damaged to transmit the signal. Kiel kneels over Bill "Its bad but I think you are going to be... What's that sound." There is a series of swishes as 3 pairs of sunglasses boomerang through the air striking bill in the left eye, left temple, and cartiroid. Death was instantanous.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert runs over to Kiel, who was leaning over Gas's body.

"Gas, what the fuck was tha- KIEL!  What the fuck did you do!?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

"Look at this cool sunglasses it says everything for itself,will you kill me even when theres his own sunglasses when i can't really do anything?" Says Kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Are you implying Gas committing shadeicide?  Gas may've been insane, but you think he'd want to leave the world before he burned it down?"

Robert encases Kiel in a barrier, severing all ties his nerve strings made.

"You stay right the fuck there until we've figured this out."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Are you implying Gas committing shadeicide?  Gas may've been insane, but you think he'd want to leave the world before he burned it down?"
> 
> Robert encases Kiel in a barrier, severing all ties his nerve strings made.
> 
> "You stay right the fuck there until we've figured this out."



"He tryed to kill me and kix, If you want i can make something to show what is in my memories,but i will not do that because it would be naive if you accept some device made by me now" Said kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Just stay right where you are for now.  Kix, do you have fingerprints?  Pick up and examine those shades."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

There seems to be a slight groaning sound from the now red haired Takime
"Unnggg."
She appears to be moving very slightly, but falls unconscious again instead.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Just stay right where you are for now.  Kix, do you have fingerprints?  Pick up and examine those shades."



"I do not. The malleability of my arms makes such things impossible." Kix says. He reaches down and picks up the sunglasses. As he does so, he spies the corner of a book sticking out of Bill's coat. He reaches down and pulls it out, and hands both book and sunglasses to Robert.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert encases his hand in a glove-shaped barrier before grabbing the book and filing it away in his satchel.

"We'll look at this later, and you keep the sunglasses.  Check 'em for prints or DNA or something, I don't want to touch them and mix mine in."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Kix nods, holding onto the sunglasses. He examines them for DNA, fingerprints, anything that would provide clues to the identity of the killer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There seems to be a slight groaning sound from the now red haired Takime
> "Unnggg."
> She appears to be moving very slightly, but falls unconscious again instead.



Deep within her subconscious a dream of the past is occurring. 
An image of a figure appears.

"To stay in the shadows even when you have the power to overwhelm to make an even bigger difference, this is true strength. That is what it means to be in this position and that is why you have to survive here to prove yourself even when you don't have the power. When all is said and done if you pass you'll be able to use your powers as much as you want with impunity."
The figure gestures towards a place with harsh wilderness and violent wildlife.

Time zooms past, years upon years, flashes of wounds appear, torn flesh, then a less distant past.
"You failed... Don't worry even in your current state you are useful, there is a new assignment that is just for you. Instead of the quick way this will be the new test, the much harder and longer way. If you fail this there is no hope for you in this position despite your showing of potential. However if you succeed the greatest award will given to you, a bigger one than before. As for your current condition here."

A small round object is given to Takime.
"This is?!"
"Yes, it is. Not even Lords will be able to refuse your requests. However if you use it you will have to deal with the consequences of its impact on your mission. It may very well cause you to consequently fail. I suggest you hide it somehow."
"I understand, thank you!"
Another flash appears Takime equipped for the journey after a full briefing and a second mission briefing as well. The figure is saying goodbye.

"Take this before you go."
"A sewing needle? Wait isn't this an item that grows with you?!"
"Yes, this needle will grow with your growth and will."
"Why are you giving something so rare to me?"
"No one has been able to use it so far, yet I feel confident you will be able to for some reason. It will only grow with you and you alone if it works. Even stealing it won't be an option as it will violently attack whoever does so."

Another flash to what appears to be a man in rags in a wasteland then light.

Takime slowly opens her eyes to the current time...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix nods, holding onto the sunglasses. He examines them for DNA, fingerprints, anything that would provide clues to the identity of the killer.



The glasses are covered in barbeque sauce prints. Bills.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly opens her eyes to the current time...



Robert is standing close to Takime, keeping half of his attention aimed at the imprisoned Kiel.

"You ok?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert is standing close to Takime, keeping half of his attention aimed at the imprisoned Kiel.
> 
> "You ok?"



"Ohhh my head."
Takime tries getting up but only ends not being able to move
"My body took quite the shock, I can't really move right now... *Sigh* Am I naked?"
Takime lifts her head slightly up. She was completely in the nude.
"Yep. Kix can you bring those clothes I sewed for you to cover me up?
Robert are you going to explain what just happened or am I just going to figure it out when I can properly think?


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ohhh my head."
> Takime tries getting up but only ends not being able to move
> "My body took quite the shock, I can't really move right now... *Sigh* Am I naked?"
> Takime lifts her head slightly up. She was completely in the nude.
> ...



"Well, I'm not really sure myself.  That wind orb blasted around everywhere, you turned into a hero of justice, Aeron turned into a bird, Bill thought it'd be a good idea to shoot napalm every where...  Let's see...  Explosion, You and Aeron were knocked unconscious, Gas and Terry were both burned pretty bad...  And right now I'm trying to figure out whether Kiel killed Gas or not.  Also, here's another sheet."

Robert's face changed slightly as he tossed her the sheet.

"And when did you get so pushy?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, I'm not really sure myself.  That wind orb blasted around everywhere, you turned into a hero of justice, Aeron turned into a bird, Bill thought it'd be a good idea to shoot napalm every where...  Let's see...  Explosion, You and Aeron were knocked unconscious, Gas and Terry were both burned pretty bad...  And right now I'm trying to figure out whether Kiel killed Gas or not.  Also, here's another sheet."
> 
> Robert's face changed slightly.
> 
> "And when did you get so pushy?"



"Hmm pushy? I don't know what you are talking about.
You said something about Kiel killing Gas? I'm pretty sure we both know he couldn't do that even if Gas was helpless. Though when I can move I'm going to piss on his corpse and then burn it for that."
It's pretty obvious Takime's attitude has changed after the incident along with her hair color and skin.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm pushy? I don't know what you are talking about.
> You said something about Kiel killing Gas? I'm pretty sure we both know he couldn't do that even if Gas was helpless. Though when I can move I'm going to piss on his corpse and then burn it for that."
> It's pretty obvious Takime's attitude has changed after the incident along with her hair color and skin.



"Well all I know is Gas is dead and Kiel was standing over him when it happened."

Robert didn't notice Takime's appearance change in the darkness of the pit.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

"These Cool Shades seem to only have Gas Bill's fingerprints, Supreme Commander. In...barbecue sauce" Kix said, confused.

"At once, Commander Takime." Kix said, and stripped. He handed his cloths to Takime.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "These Cool Shades seem to only have Gas Bill's fingerprints, Supreme Commander. In...barbecue sauce" Kix said, confused.



"Something is seriously fishy here...  Kiel, what were you doing when Gas died?  Did you see what killed him?  Explain it all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "At once, Commander Takime." Kix said, and stripped. He handed his cloths to Takime.


"If you don't mind, can you dress me as well? Can't move and all."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If you don't mind, can you dress me as well? Can't move and all."



"Of course, Commander Takime." Kix said. The natural order was than utterly defied as a naked male proceeded to put clothes _on_ a naked female.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Of course, Commander Takime." Kix said. The natural order was than utterly defied as a naked male proceeded to put clothes _on_ a naked female.



"Thanks."
Takime leaps up and then wobbles a bit forward.
"Now where is bill's corpse?"
Kix's light is now shining on Takime showing how she looks now.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (except with a darker skin tone that looks like a nice tan and the lack of accessories)


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert reacts as he normally does when something unexpected happens.

"Takime!  What the hell happened to you!?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert reacts as he normally does when something unexpected happens.
> 
> "Takime!  What the hell happened to you!?"



"Eh happened to what?"
Takime looks around drowsily.
"Oh there is his corpse. Just a second going to strip him down naked."
Takime starts walking over to Bill's corpse.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"You're all... Brown and red... Not white and green...  How did you get a tan underground?  ...And what are you doing to Gas's body?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You're all... Brown and red... Not white and green...  How did you get a tan underground?  ...And what are you doing to Gas's body?"


Takime has just stripped Bills naked head to toe and took his items
"Ha I knew it! So small... hahahah! That is why he acted like such an asshole I knew it."

"Kix can you clean these clothes and stuff for me real quick while I do horrible things to this corpse?
 Some horrible things happened which are the following.
1.Takime popped both of Bills nuts on his dead body by stomping them over and over while shouting many explicit and hateful things about him
2. Took a piss on the corpse in front of everyone
3. Poured bills own liquor on him in preparation for the burning.
"Piece of shit."
4. Spit on him
"Okay, all done Bills, what were you asking me again Robert?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ed was sitting on the floor, still reeling over all the crap that just happened. "_Great,_" he thought. "_Now Gas is dead and we're looking around for clues about his killer[. Things just keep getting worse and worse here./I]"

"And once again, I'm completely useless."

Ed covers his face in frustration. "Damn it! I join up with these guys and for what? To fight some animals, get us in trouble and-nothing? Nothing else after that? Good god, Gas was more useful than I ever was, and he was crippled since I met him." Ed stares up towards the ceiling, or the darkness, in this case. "Why the hell am I even here for..."

Ed looked around to see Kix and Robert working while Aeron was still out of it. Takime was...appearantly defiling a corpse, which did incite a small smirk from him "Quit it, Isaac, you got no time to sulk," he thought. "There's still some work to be done."

"Hey, Robert, Kix. Should we wake up Aeron over there?"_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 10, 2013)

Kix cleans the clothes as best he can without soap or water and without disintegrating them. He neat ly folds them and bows. "The clothes have been clean, Commander Takime."


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

"Oh, Birdbrain?  He'll wake up when he's ready.  And Takime... You sure you're ok?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix cleans the clothes as best he can without soap or water and without disintegrating them. He neat ly folds them and bows. "The clothes have been clean, Commander Takime."



"Thank you, I will refashion these soon into much better duds."


manidk said:


> "Oh, Birdbrain?  He'll wake up when he's ready.  And Takime... You sure you're ok?"



"Do you think I should cut the little thing off and shove it down his throat then sew his mouth shut so he has to deal with it in the afterlife? 
Oh yea I'm fine, I'm just defiling the body of a murderer is all. I mean he obviously killed The Lord Govenor and many others, tried to kill me back there as well the monster."
Takim kicks the dead naked body


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Something is seriously fishy here...  Kiel, what were you doing when Gas died?  Did you see what killed him?  Explain it all."



"You saw that there was a lot of damage here,me and Kix was helping the injuried and one of the  far most injuried was him,i kneeled over him and his nerve endings were extremely damaged, when  i  was preparing to make acomplete surgery to repair all his damage i heard a sound three sunglasses as boomerang,them were meant to reach me but because of the injuried nerve he probably couldn't control them and his own skill killed him.

And Robert you know he was insane and most of all he was cunning,you really think i would be able to kill him that easy without anyone noticing i moving? I'm unsure about why he was trying to kill me though,maybe Kix knows something?" Kiel tryed to explain what really happened.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you think I should cut the little thing off and shove it down his throat then sew his mouth shut so he has to deal with it in the afterlife?
> Oh yea I'm fine, I'm just defiling the body of a murderer is all. I mean he obviously killed The Lord Govenor and many others, tried to kill me back there as well the monster."
> Takime kicks the dead naked body



"Well, whatever floats you- ...He killed who now?"

Robert's mood completely changed.  He was good friends with the Lord Governor of his home floor, and still couldn't quite grasp the news the Drifter shared with him a few days before about his death.


----------



## manidk (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert let Kiel out of his prison.

"I'm watching you...  Now get back to healing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, whatever floats you- ...He killed who now?"
> 
> Robert's mood completely changed.  He was good friends with the Lord Governor of his home floor, and still couldn't quite grasp the news the Drifter shared with him a few days before about his death.



"What you didn't know? I never did feel this guy was trustworthy what-so ever even in the beginning. I even tried to be a prick and give away his "gift" because of it. Someone you can see right through at the beginning. As soon as I heard the Lord had died I knew it was this fire loving shit bag." Takime kicks the corpse again
"Only reason I didn't say anything to the Prince of a Drifter is so we would all live. I mean did you see him back there faking innocence so badly. It's hilarious if he wasn't so evil.
Takime starts crushing Bills skull in with kicks
"You're all rather naive so I don't expect this to reach you all that much, but this is the kind of person you have to look out for around here. Not lords, not drifters or princes. Pieces of shit like this!
There is a loud cracking as Bills skull caves in


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"I knew he was shady... But he really killed the Lord?"

A dozen thin rectangular barriers erupted from Gas's body at odd angles, before receding and extending again from different places.  This process went on for a few seconds before Robert was satisfied.  Another barrier popped up in his hand, this one held Gas's heart within it.

"An eye for an eye, I guess" As if punctuating the end of his sentence, Robert's barrier shrank into nothingness, taking Gas's heart with it.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

The sounds of children's laughter echoes throughout the confines of this small space. A small green-eyed boy peers out the window and gazes at a pack of winged demi-humans engaging in a game of tag.

"........"

"_GET DOWN FROM THERE!_" came a booming voice from the opposite direction. An adult with features similar yet distinct from the children enters the room bringing with him a small scroll 

"......" The boys says nothing and simply motions toward the adult

The demi-human unhooks the scroll and tosses it to the boy "_These are your orders. The Elder demands they be finished within the week, you know what has to be done. You're free to leave at any time but *only *through the aforementioned path. Any questions?_"

".............."

The 'man' can only laugh as he exits the room "_I thought as much. Such a creepy kid but I guess your appearance is one of the reasons you're so good at this. Nobody ever sees the small ones coming until it's too late. If you feel like blaming anyone for your fate, blame that whore of a mother_ " 

A few days later, the boy crosses a plain field with very few clothing to guard him against the cold yet he was unable to feel even the slightest freeze on his body. As the boy reached the destination marked on the scroll, he spotted a camp filled with regular humans whose appearance was similar to his own, thus he was paid no mind. There a strange man stood in the darkness, apparently immersed in reading; unlike the other humans in the camp, his appearance was much more regal. With his back turned, the boy took off with a blade poised to end the life of a man he had never met.

The image shifts to an ominous sight, with decapitated bodies scattered as far as the eye could see. Children, wives and husbands alike lay dead, almost as if a hurricane of blades had laid waste to the town. There standing amidst a pool of blood is the boy, whose eyes had turned a blazing emerald. ".......I guess he was right, nobody would saw me coming till the end."


As the dream ends, Aeron awakens to consciousness.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

As he awoke, Aeron saw some pretty strange things and his expression would look similar to this



"What are you doing to Gas?" Aeron asked


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I knew he was shady... But he really killed the Lord?"
> 
> A dozen thin rectangular barriers erupted from Gas's body at odd angles, before receding and extending again from different places.  This process went on for a few seconds before Robert was satisfied.  Another barrier popped up in his hand, this one held Gas's heart within it.
> 
> "An eye for an eye, I guess" As if punctuating the end of his sentence, Robert's barrier shrank into nothingness, taking Gas's heart with it.



"I guess that is good enough for the deadman with no heart."
Takime walks over to the clothes 
"Lets see... ahh."
There is practically but a snap before the clothes are resown to fit her.

"YES!!!"
"So, about that orb. Did you close the box over it yet?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ed looks over to Aeron and sees him awaken. "Huh, looks like this little birdy's finally awake. We're just defiling a corpse. So nothing much. Anyways, how was your nap?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 11, 2013)

_Hrrm, I'd say that hurts, but in all honesty, you guys are doing me a favor._

The melancholic voice echoes through the air, grabbing the groups attention. A trenchcoat wearing ghost fades into existence before them, looking down at the desecrated corpse sadly.

_So yeah, I died. And yes, I did try to kill you. But I didn't kill the Lord Governor. That was Silver.

More specifically, it was Silver's carelessness. Youre all welcome, by the way, that book thing murdertron picked up? The receipts for the shipments the 190th got ripped off for.  _

The specter turns towards Takime, _I see. I guess it looks like me death did you a favor, kiddo. It seems that my sheer badassery created a temporary wish-making field, allowing you to tap into your true power and desired appearance. Congratulations, youre now a eunuch. Or you have a vagina. Either way, good going._

He turns to face Robert, _You're the only one of these assholes I liked, as a fellow shades man, I can teach you the secret of Conceptual Shades that I had been developing. Keep an eye out, when youve got the puzzle pieces, I'll tell you._

The ghosts gaze settles sadly on its broken corpse, _Its funny, really. I always was worried about dying, until these past few days when Seigei-chan evolved the ability to speak, I knew there was something about the air around here. Then I realized that the Shinsoo...It has a will. And it's alive.

So I figured Id go out violently, and it turns out that the greater emotion and anguish is released upon a persons death, it makes a greater imprint in the ambient Shinsoo as the person's shinsoo returns back into it upon death.

So. Thank you, Takime. You've now made me more powerful than you can possibly imagine.

Now if you'll excuse me..._A mass of shadow swirls around the party, solidifying into a pair of cool shades for the floating spirit, _I'm off to become God. Wish me luck._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed looks over to Aeron and sees him awaken. "Huh, looks like this little birdy's finally awake. We're just defiling a corpse. So nothing much. Anyways, how was your nap?"



"Wh-what did you call me? How did you even know that and .... is Gas dead?  Aeron asked incredulously


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Wh-what did you call me? How did you even know that and .... is Gas dead?  Aeron asked incredulously



"Yeah, about that..." Ed starts as he explains the situation to Aeron.

"Also, what was up with those transformations you and Takime pulled out?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Takime hears what resembles mosquitoes 
"Hey Robert did you hear that? I think it's nothing at all."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Wh-what did you call me? How did you even know that and .... is Gas dead?  Aeron asked incredulously



The ghost turns towards Aeron, _Yep. Later._

It then vanishes from sight, and the world becomes just a little bit darker in it's passing.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Yeah, about that..." Ed starts as he explains the situation to Aeron.
> 
> "Also, what was up with those transformations you and Takime pulled out?"



Ed begins to explain the circumstances regarding the Lord's death " I thought that was obvious, Silver never had fire-based powers, wasn't a sociopath and didn't intentionally set one of us on fire. I'm more surprised any of you had the balls to kill him while he was down and with zero evidence. I only intended on doing so when he got in my way. It's a shame, his puns finally got to me."

Aeron intentionally avoided the question relating to his true form until he noticed something off and out of proportion with his body. Clearly at this point Aeron realized, his wings had sprouted out and that he could no longer suppress them like before "Shit, I hate looking like this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Yeah, about that..." Ed starts as he explains the situation to Aeron.
> 
> "Also, what was up with those transformations you and Takime pulled out?"



"Oh that? I'll just tell you what I told Aeron. If I told you I'd have to kill you" However there is no joking tone or laughter like with Aeron last time.
"So Robert, whenever you are ready to go back up, I'll light that corpse up before we leave. We only needed one of these after all. Also Kix don't forget to get the once alive Bills stuff."


Sabl?s said:


> Aeron intentionally avoided the question relating to his true form until he noticed something off and out of proportion with his body. Clearly at this point Aeron realized, his wings had sprouted out and that he could no longer suppress them like before "Shit, I hate looking like this."



"I'll help you with later since you are such a good friend."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh that? I'll just tell you what I told Aeron. If I told you I'd have to kill you" However there is no joking tone or laughter like with Aeron last time.
> "So Robert, whenever you are ready to go back up, I'll light that corpse up before we leave. We only needed one of these after all. Also Kix don't forget to get the once alive Bills stuff."
> 
> 
> "I'll help you with later since you are such a good friend."



Kix gave Takime a quizzical glance but began search for whatever stuff of Gas Bill's Takime didn't already have. After that, he went over to Aeron and began grooming his feathers.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert let Kiel out of his prison.
> 
> "I'm watching you...  Now get back to healing."



"But of course" Kiel proceed to still recover the ones that was injuried,in the same time while making more nerves to heal completely everyone Kiel retract his nanite/organic arm within his body and make a new one pure organic outside,he them proceed to make a extreme portion of nanites and receptors in his brain while doing it "i'm too weak,i'm too fragile,i must become strong even if it means i be exposed" Kiel thought,without the pure nanite arm my limb is only a bit more durable but i will make it usefull


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime hears what resembles mosquitoes
> "Hey Robert did you hear that? I think it's nothing at all."



"No, but I felt something...  I'm kinda sensitive to the space around me, and it felt like something from another dimension briefly tried to communicate with us."

That was when Robert noticed that his shades had put themselves on.

"This is really weird...  Anyways, who has the chest?  Someone open it and see what happens, because there is no way I'm touching that orb.  After that, I say we rest here for a bit and maybe see if we can find another weapon laying around, I have enough food left for our trip out of here at the very least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "No, but I felt something...  I'm kinda sensitive to the space around me, and it felt like something from another dimension briefly tried to communicate with us."
> 
> That was when Robert noticed that his shades had put themselves on.
> 
> "This is really weird...  Anyways, who has the chest?  Someone open it and see what happens, because there is no way I'm touching that orb.  After that, I say we rest here for a bit and maybe see if we can find another weapon laying around, I have enough food left for our trip out of here at the very least."



"Oh fine."
Takime walks over to the chest and picks it up from behind, walks close to the orb, opens the chest,  and then closes the chest over the orb quickly and carefully.
"As long as no one touches it, also I suggest everyone watches where they walk, don't want to step on one.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Noted.  Now then."  Robert again set up barrier-chairs from the group, this time set up around a table.

"Everyone sit down, and we'll take a vote.  Go back now, or attempt to find another weapon or two?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh fine."
> Takime walks over to the chest and picks it up from behind, walks close to the orb, opens the chest,  and then closes the chest over the orb quickly and carefully.
> "As long as no one touches it, also I suggest everyone watches where they walk, don't want to step on one.



The chest swells then shrinks again as it swallows the orb. Sounds of a mechanism are heard inside the chest. Before it goes silent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Noted.  Now then."  Robert again set up barrier-chairs from the group, this time set up around a table.
> 
> "Everyone sit down, and we'll take a vote.  Go back now, or attempt to find another weapon or two?"



Takime sets the chest down in front of the chair then uses it as a footstool.
"We have to remember what this test is actually about. 
A test of character, which one of us has already failed *cough*. 
I think our character would be held in higher regard if we get at least one more weapon. After all we were asked to get between 1 and 3. Which means two weapons."
Takime holds up two fingers and wiggles them around
"However who knows if you guys could handle the next one?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"You guys? Don't get me wrong, I like your new personality and all...  But you're still a part of this group."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You guys? Don't get me wrong, I like your new personality and all...  But you're still a part of this group."



"Oh yea I am aren't I, totally forgot."
Takime yawns
"I'll be taking a short nap while you guys decide on what to do, you already know what my vote is."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"Well i think we have no reason to stop here,if we can't get in hand of strong weapons or treasures we may find some strong enemy and just die,but thats just my opinion,because we don't know what will come next" Says Kiel


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

"Is it just me or are you a bit _feistier _than usual, Takime?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 11, 2013)

"I'm with Kiel on this one. Besides, who knows how that guy'll react if we stop one weapon short."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Is it just me or are you a bit _feistier _than usual, Takime?"


Loud snoring is heard from Takime 
"ZzzZZzzzZz..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

_A lot less feminine too_ Aeron thought

"I'll go along with what Robert decides."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"I've already decided to go after the next weapon, even without the rest of you."

Robert realizes it was Aeron who was talking.  "What's up with the wings and shit?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"And speaking of weapons..."

Robert reaches into his satchel, revealing the key he grabbed from Gas shortly after Seigei-chan's death.

"Anyone know what the fuck this is?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I've already decided to go after the next weapon, even without the rest of you."
> 
> Robert realizes it was Aeron who was talking.  "What's up with the wings and shit?"



"You'd have just as much luck asking Takime what happened to her hair.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"... You guys are fucking weird."

Robert began fiddling with the key after waiting long enough with no answer to his earlier query.

He held it by the handle, pointing straight up.  "Do these words have anything to do with it?"

Robert examined one of the sides, reading the word engraved into it.  "Veritas."

He then waited to see if anything happened.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "... You guys are fucking weird."
> 
> Robert began fiddling with the key after waiting long enough with no answer to his earlier query.
> 
> ...



The key begins to him a vibrate in Robert's hands.
In his head their is the sultry voice of a woman " oh yes, yes yes. Oh god yes. Hold me in those big strong  hands of yours. Rub my handle you naughty boy"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Wh-wha the hell are you?"  Robert stares at the key apprehensively, catching sight of the word on the next side.

"Endymion?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

"And you think we're the weirdos?" Aeron staring at the panicking  barrier user screaming at thin air


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Wh-wha the hell are you?"  Robert stares at the key apprehensively, catching sight of the word on the next side.
> 
> "Endymion?"



The voice changes to a deep masculine baritone *Keith David*
"I am the Controller Mk II, oh yeah right there, I was created for the purpose of, ahhh yeah baby, controlling and refining one of the, stroke my shaft, fundamental forces of creation."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Gah!  What the fuck!  Quarus!?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Gah!  What the fuck!  Quarus!?"



The voice becomes a series of musical tones

"I aM ThE kEy To MaStErInG tHaT wHiCh Is ImPlAcCaBlE, FiNgEr My InGrAvInGs."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Oh fuck it!"  Robert ran his fingers over side containing the word "Quarus."

"Just do something not disgusting, dammit!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh fuck it!"  Robert ran his fingers over side containing the word "Quarus."
> 
> "Just do something not disgusting, dammit!"



There is a series of musical tones that sounds suspiciously like a orgasm. The keys hums and vibrates. Quarus  glow blue and there is a rush of air. Air is being sucked from all sides and contained in a ball in front of you. So it dust. And dirt. 

Soon the corpse of bill starts to drag towards the ball. Kix and the others soon follow


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

'_Just great_" Aeron thought as he grabbed Kix and Takime and used his newly enhanced flight-speed to move away from the Key's pull

"Might want to put that in a barrier, Rob."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> '_Just great_" Aeron thought as he grabbed Kix and Takime and used his newly enhanced flight-speed to move away from the Key's pull
> 
> "Might want to put that in a barrier, Rob."


Takime wakes up and looks around
"Eh, did one of you... oh crap the chest!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Robert throws a large barrier up between him and the rest of his group, removing his fingers from the side of the key in the process.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> '_Just great_" Aeron thought as he grabbed Kix and Takime and used his newly enhanced flight-speed to move away from the Key's pull
> 
> "Might want to put that in a barrier, Rob."



Aeron easily resists the pull with his flight, initially. It quickly dawn on him that with every passing moment the pull is strengthening considerably


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert throws a large barrier up between him and the rest of his group, removing his fingers from the side of the key in the process.



Robert removes his fingers from the engraving and throws up a barrier between the group and the ball but it does nothing to stop the growing pressure as the force grows stronger, and stronger, and stronger.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Er.... Quarus!"

Robert yelled out again, hoping to stop the weapon's power.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Er.... Quarus!"
> 
> Robert yelled out again, hoping to stop the weapon's power.



YeS OpErAtOr?


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"How do I stop this or get rid of this thing?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "How do I stop this or get rid of this thing?"



SiMpLy WiLl It OpErAtOr

The ball  was causing a servere drop in temperature and hurricane force winds at this time


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Fine!  I will it!  I will it!  Stop!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Fine!  I will it!  I will it!  Stop!"



The ball disapates and all the air and particulates it had gathered explode outwards in a mushroom cloud of dust


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Holy shit...  Quarus...  I'm gonna need you to explain your functions to me fully... But first... Is everyone alright!?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Holy shit...  Quarus...  I'm gonna need you to explain your functions to me fully... But first... Is everyone alright!?"



"Oh nothing just lung fulls of dust."
Takime is covered in dust from head to toe.
"I just had Kix clean these to"
Takime gives Robert her full attention
"Can you tell me what the hell that was about?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh nothing just lung fulls of dust."
> Takime is covered in dust from head to toe.
> "I just had Kix clean these to"
> Takime gives Robert her full attention
> "Can you tell me what the hell that was about?"



"It's this key-thing we found on that guy's body... Bill had it up until his mount died, I was holding it for safe keeping and figured I'd give it a shot now that he's dead...  Do _you_ have any clue how to use it?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"I believe he had a book too no?" Kiel says


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

"I've got that."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"The logbook I stuffed into my satchel earlier?  Or was it a different one?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It's this key-thing we found on that guy's body... Bill had it up until his mount died, I was holding it for safe keeping and figured I'd give it a shot now that he's dead...  Do _you_ have any clue how to use it?"



"I'm pretty sure you just say the weapons name to activate it and then it's power ordinarily. The rest is up to the user. At least that's what I've been told, I've never really touched one like that myself."
Takime looks at herself
"Dammit I'm all dusty, Kix, can you clean me?


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Robert sighs.

"Well, I already figured that much out."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"I believe it is,worthy a try don't you think?" Kiel reply


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Holy shit...  Quarus...  I'm gonna need you to explain your functions to me fully... But first... Is everyone alright!?"



We three all have different functions, variation on a theme. I refocus and redirect the center of gravity.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Can you fill me in on what the others do?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Can you fill me in on what the others do?"



My sister lessens the constraints of the constant while my brother magnifies it many fold


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"So you redirect Gravity, while your sister lessens it, and your brother strengthens it?  Is this only in a localized area or could I perhaps... Designate an area for this effect to take place?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"So the next ones will be much harder at least it seems like it" kiel says while tinking,he was alreadt whit a metal plate in the center of his chest made from nanites.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So you redirect Gravity, while your sister lessens it, and your brother strengthens it?  Is this only in a localized area or could I perhaps... Designate an area for this effect to take place?"



"What's this about gravity Robert?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What's this about gravity Robert?"



Robert points to the key.

"This thing fucks with it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert points to the key.
> 
> "This thing fucks with it."


Takime's eyes light up with fire
"So you said it can make gravity lighter right? Can you try that now? Always wondered what that would feel like. erm..."
Takime looks the ground 
"Perhaps you should, shackle us down with barriers first?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"What if it's so powerful that it rips your legs off?  I'd be better off freeing gravity and then setting up elastic landing pads."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So you redirect Gravity, while your sister lessens it, and your brother strengthens it?  Is this only in a localized area or could I perhaps... Designate an area for this effect to take place?"



Such things are possible


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Such things are possible



"Excellent... How?  Do I just will it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What if it's so powerful that it rips your legs off?  I'd be better off freeing gravity and then setting up elastic landing pads."



"Hmm forgot you can do that, that could work. Sounds fun..."
Takime's eyes gleam deviously.
"I know lets test it all on Terry first."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"Terry you agree with that,i know you do so Robert Terry is prepared if you want to test you new weapon." Says kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Excellent... How?  Do I just will it?"



You must clearly envision what you want and then use your will to actualize it


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm forgot you can do that, that could work. Sounds fun..."
> Takime's eyes gleam deviously.
> "I know lets test it all on Terry first."





lokoxDZz said:


> "Terry you agree with that,i know you do so Robert Terry is prepared if you want to test you new weapon." Says kiel



"This sounds like a great plan!  Any objections Terry?"

"... I-"

"Great, go stand over there!"

Robert directs Terry to an area about 50 meters from the group.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> You must clearly envision what you want and then use your will to actualize it



"Well, here goes!"

Robert aims the device at Terry.  He begins envisioning the area immediately around Terry strongly while rubbing the key's handle.

"Veritas."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "This sounds like a great plan!  Any objections Terry?"
> 
> "... I-"
> 
> ...



The beef jerky man/terry begins to float off the ground. He moves and suddlenly he is spinning on an awkward axis


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Hmm... Not what I thought would happen... Let's more put more power into it."

Robert focused harder, envisioning a sort of power gauge in his head.  The needle was currently at 10%, he pushed it up to 50%.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hmm... Not what I thought would happen... Let's more put more power into it."
> 
> Robert focused harder, envisioning a sort of power gauge in his head.  The needle was currently at 10%, he pushed it up to 50%.



Dirt and dust around terry also floats in to the air


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Eh, fuck it, 100%"

The gauge in Robert's head maxes out in tandem with his words.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"I'm touched by Terry courage" says Kiel while is used to test a new weapon


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"Now you can fly without aeron" Says Kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Eh, fuck it, 100%"
> 
> The gauge in Robert's head maxes out in tandem with his words.



Terry becomes even more exactly the same than he already was


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Hm...  Well, that works I guess."

Robert continues envisioning the area around Terry while muttering "Endymion."

He awkwardly strokes the shaft of the weapon with his hand while doing so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm...  Well, that works I guess."
> 
> Robert continues envisioning the area around Terry while muttering "Endymion."
> 
> He awkwardly strokes the shaft of the weapon with his hand while doing so.



Terry and a circle 20 feet in radius smashes 6 inches into the ground


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"That probably hurts,i will treat him later" says kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Hm...  Wonder if the power increases on this one?"

Robert again envisions the power gauge going to 100%


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm...  Wonder if the power increases on this one?"
> 
> Robert again envisions the power gauge going to 100%



Terry explodes into a soup of blood and jellied organs as the circle increases to 5 feet in depth


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Ha!  Holy shit!  Off!"

The power gauge goes to zero as Robert wills the key off, placing it back within his satchel.

"So uh...  Terry has another resurrection left, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ha!  Holy shit!  Off!"
> 
> The power gauge goes to zero as Robert wills the key off, placing it back within his satchel.
> 
> "So uh...  Terry has another resurrection left, right?"



"Rob why'd you do that!?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Terry climbs out of the hole looking quite miffed. And naked.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"I was just testing it...  See, he's ok!  How about we let it slide, Terry?"

"...You li-"

"Good!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I was just testing it..."





manidk said:


> "I was just testing it...  See, he's ok!  How about we let it slide, Terry?"
> 
> "...You li-"
> 
> "Good!"



Terry stomps up to robert and hits him in the face with an explosion "Fuck you guys I quit" he then stomps off into the darkness

Robert is dazed, his front teeth are broken and his eyebrows scorched off


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Stars are floating around Robert's head.  

"heh kiel, can ooo fixth meh?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm pretty sure you just say the weapons name to activate it and then it's power ordinarily. The rest is up to the user. At least that's what I've been told, I've never really touched one like that myself."
> Takime looks at herself
> "Dammit I'm all dusty, Kix, can you clean me?



Kix sighs, and makes a mental note to get a degree in advanced laundering, because his degree in advanced shoe-shining wasn't helping much in this situation. He transforms his hands into miniature vacuums and sucks the dust off Takime.

_Is this what I was meant for?_ he wonders. _To act as the butler for a motley crew like this for the rest of my days?_ This was not what he'd been born for. He did not have many memories, his past Commanders had seen fit to remove them. Kix never dwelled on it too much. The urge, the desire to fight, the visceral pleasure he received from combat sustained him. He sometime found it ironic that a technological wonder like himself should revel in the primordial brutality of battle. Metal  gave him strength, meat gave him joy, it seemed. But now, he felt a familiar melancholy. Even without his memories, he could still recognize feeling like this before. In the long stretches between battles, he peered into that void that had been his past, and wonder. Was this all he was? Was this what his life meant? Beyond killing, was there nothing for him except rote, menial service? In the vague memories that touched upon those that let him recall and use his many and varied skills, Kix could see himself standing quietly to the side at grand dinners and rough camps, alway ready, always prepared, always helpful. Alway drowning in life-sapping ennui. Was there nothing for him to find joy in besides battle?

Kix shook his head as that thought caused countless memories of blood and pain, followed by forced deactivation, to surface. _Who was I, before all this?_ he thought. _Did I have no ambitions beyond being a weapon? Did I have no grand dreams? Or is war the only lover I'll ever know?_ Kix silently finished cleaning Takime, sucking off the last of the dust.
And wondered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

"Oh you're so lucky that didn't kill him. Come here Terry, before you leave."
Takime makes underwear from the sheet for terry
"I keep having to give you underwear, it's ridiculous. You wouldn't think someone who just sews would come in handy so much..."

Takime hands him his underwear and still has materials leftover
"You as well kix, this time I'm making you something much cooler."

*Spoiler*: __ 



(something like that, just don't expect the colors to be the same)



"Here."
Takime tosses Kix his new clothes
"If you don't like it you'll just have to run around in your underwear... thanks for the cleaning as well though *cough* "


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh you're so lucky that didn't kill him. Come here Terry."
> Takime makes underwear from the sheet for terry
> "I keep having to give you underwear, it's ridiculous. You wouldn't think someone who just sews would come in handy so much..."
> 
> ...



Terry gives Takime a thumbs up as he heads into the darkness


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Robert throws up a small barrier intending to trip Terry as he walks away, listening for his fall.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ed laughs in the background. "You guys are dicks."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> Stars are floating around Robert's head.
> 
> "heh kiel, can ooo fixth meh?"



"Of course but what a twist terry might be a enemy" Says Kiel now putting his nerves to fix Robert


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

"Robert you idiot!"
Takime walks over and kicks Robert.
"Go say sorry to Terry."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Fiwne tewwy, ahm sowwy."

Robert tossed Terry a steak.

"Fwiends?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

The bird demi-human can only observe the display of immaturity "This is who the old man placed all his faith in to save his layer? He went senile faster than I thought." Aeron scoffed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Mix transforms his arms into long taloned claws, the supreme commander must be defended. He charged Terry at full speed, intent on disemboweling the miscreant. Terry turns on him mid stride "You fool!". Mix swine with his left claw and Terry steps inside the arc, blocking with his right arm before delivering a crushing explosive low kick to kix's right knee cap severing the limb. " I am in a different realm of power now!". Mix changes his right arm into a chains word and tries to plunge it into Terrys breast, Terry grabs the chains word, stopping the rotating with his bare hands before plunging his fist in Kix's solar plexus "omae wa mo shindeiru" Kix's upper body separates from his lower body as an explosion rips him in two. Machinery and salad dressing spray everywhere. Terry stands over kix and gives him a thumbs down before crushing off his right arm at the shoulder with an explosive stomp.

Deed completed Terry walks into the darkness once more


----------



## Sablés (Dec 11, 2013)

"Robert make a barrier  for the bot's upper body and arms so he doesn't bleed to death." Aeron facepalms


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 11, 2013)

Kix's vison flickered. He had severely underestimated his opponent. He was badly damaged, butt...his left arm still remained to him.
"Now initiating self-preservation protocol." Kix said in a loud, clear voice. His left arm rose up, and plunged into his skull. His flexible nanite arm twisted through his brain and thought circuits, plucking out his Central Personality Unit. With this, the majority of his mental function would be preserved. He would miss knowing how to folk dance, though.
The arm yanked out of his head, and the rest of Kix's body went still. The left, nanite forearm detatched itself, forming a ball and rolling over to the right arm, where it absorbed that arm's nannies. Forming a uniform silver sphere, Kix's voice announced, "Self-preservation protocol complete.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"Now we know how he survived and also probably he has some weapon with him,just who the fuck is Terry?" Says Kiel while healing the wounds from the injuried


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Terry is apparently a massive asshole with a short fuse and hair-trigger."  Robert said, regaining his ability to talk without a lisp.

Robert picked up the sphere that was now Kix.  "A very short fuse..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

"Can.. can you light up the from again Kix? I don't like this darkness."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 11, 2013)

Kix transforms the surface of his sphere-body, so that he began to glow again.
"I apologize, Supreme Commander." he said with deep regret. "I allowed you to be harmed, allowed your attack to escape, and now I am placed in this reduced-utility form. I would not blame you if you were to abandon the rest of my damaged form. But if you do take it and seek out someone to repair me, I swear I shall never fail you again."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Kix transforms the surface of his sphere-body, so that he began to glow again.
> "I apologize, Supreme Commander." he said with deep regret. "I allowed you to be harmed, allowed your attack to escape, and now I am placed in this reduced-utility form. I would not blame you if you were to abandon the rest of my damaged form. But if you do take it and seek out someone to repair me, I swear I shall never fail you again."



"Good you're still alive Kix..."
Takime looks into the darkness and shouts
"Bye Terry, remember don't touch any of the weapons. Sorry about Robert being a big stupid idiot! Good Luck!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

From the pit which previously held the jelly like corpse of terry a new jelly seeped up into

A sentient jelly


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"It's fine, Kix.  As long as you're ok."

Robert placed all of Kix's random parts in his satchel.

"We'll figure that out at some point I guess."


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good you're still alive Kix..."
> Takime looks into the darkness and shouts
> "Bye Terry, remember don't touch any of the weapons. Sorry about Robert being a big stupid idiot! Good Luck!"



"Hey, I apologized and offered him a steak!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hey, I apologized and offered him a steak!"


An anger mark appears on Takime's forehead
"Do you want me to kick you again?!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 11, 2013)

The jelly gathered together, before sliding over the corpse of the giant pillbug, absorbing the matter into itself. The added matter caused some kind of...change in the object, as a bright light shined forth, sending back the darkness for a brief moment.

As the illumination died down, it shrank around a small form, huddled down where the mass of the pillbug used to be:



She stood up, and spoke to the assembled group, her body coloring itself brown, the surface taking on a consistency similar to skin, as organs began forming beneath it. Eyelids took shape on the newly human face, obscuring its eyes. After a moment, clothes appeared on it, taking on the appearance of some kind of incredibly unrealistic costume, that was far, far too frilly to be functional.



The girl's eyes flutter for a moment, before opening, taking in the group.

"Umm...hello everyone...Mika-chan's name is Mikata, but you can all just call Mika-chan Mika-chan for short~" 

The girl hurriedly bows to Robert and the rest, "~It's nice to meet you all~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An anger mark appears on Takime's forehead
> "Do you want me to kick you again?!"



"What, is he allergic to steak or something?"



TehChron said:


> The jelly gathered together, before sliding over the corpse of the giant pillbug, absorbing the matter into itself. The added matter caused some kind of...change in the object, as a bright light shined forth, sending back the darkness for a brief moment.
> 
> As the illumination died down, it shrank around a small form, huddled down where the mass of the pillbug used to be:
> 
> ...



"What the shit!?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What the shit!?"



Mika-chan brings her fists together cutely, leaning over and frowning in Robert's direction, "~Mou, Mika-chan isn't shit! Mika-chan is Mika-chan~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Well Mika-channn~ where the shit did you come from?  Are you some weird genetic offshoot of Terry or something?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The jelly gathered together, before sliding over the corpse of the giant pillbug, absorbing the matter into itself. The added matter caused some kind of...change in the object, as a bright light shined forth, sending back the darkness for a brief moment.
> 
> As the illumination died down, it shrank around a small form, huddled down where the mass of the pillbug used to be:
> 
> ...



""


----------



## TehChron (Dec 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well Mika-channn~ where the shit did you come from?  Are you some weird genetic offshoot of Terry or something?"



The young girl places her knuckles against her head and sticks her tongue out cutely, "~Mika-chan doesn't knooooow, sorry~!"

_But for some reason whenever Mika-chan sees you she feels nothing but HATEHATEHATEHATEKILLHATE tee hee~!_


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Well... Ok then."  Robert stares at the strange girl cautiously...  "Well, Takime, you're not the only girl anymore."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ed quickly checks his flask to see if he drank anything. _Nope, still full. This is real._ 
He contemplates taking a swig to see if the new...addition will disappear.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 11, 2013)

"Hi mika-chan, i have the feeling that you are a great thing(?)" say kiel smiling


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well... Ok then."  Robert stares at the strange girl cautiously...  "Well, Takime, you're not the only girl anymore."



Takime is in a state of creeped out shock. She can't reply.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Hi mika-chan, i have the feeling that you are a great thing(?)" say kiel smiling



"So... That's what you're in to, eh?"

Robert eyes Kiel with a disgusted look on his face.

_Goddamn lolicons..._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Hi mika-chan, i have the feeling that you are a great thing(?)" say kiel smiling



Mika-chan turns to bow at Kiel, "~Mooou, sorry Mister, but Mika-chan doesn't associate herself with pedophiles, tee hee~!" She replies back, before shooting off a victory pose by holding two fingers in front of her eye in a "V" shape.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

Aeron only stares at the moe distrustfully.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ed walk over to Robert and whispers "Just between you and me, I still got my bombs on me. You want me to 'accidentally' carpet bomb that general area just nip this in the bud right now?".


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed walk over to Robert and whispers "Just between you and me, I still got my bombs on me. You wanna just nip this in the bud right now?".



"No let's uh... See what happens...  Or something..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Takime starts sweating rapidly as if she's overheating
"Robert, I don't think I can take this anymore. I'm starting to want to burn everything to ashes. Whatever that thing is it shouldn't exist, that's what my body and mind is screaming right now. It's making me want to kill it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So... That's what you're in to, eh?"
> 
> Robert eyes Kiel with a disgusted look on his face.
> 
> _Goddamn lolicons..._





TehChron said:


> Mika-chan turns to bow at Kiel, "~Mooou, sorry Mister, but Mika-chan doesn't associate herself with pedophiles, tee hee~!" She replies back, before shooting off a victory pose by holding two fingers in front of her eye in a "V" shape.



"you all are misunderstanding it,i only want a bit of her,for science my friend." Say kiel laughing


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts sweating rapidly as if she's overheating
> "Robert, I don't think I can take this anymore. I'm starting to want to burn everything to ashes. Whatever that thing is it shouldn't exist, that's what my body and mind is screaming right now. It's making me want to kill it."



"Just calm down...  I'm just as confused as you are..."



lokoxDZz said:


> i only want a bit of her





lokoxDZz said:


> i* only want a bit of her*





lokoxDZz said:


> *i only want a bit of her*



"What the fuck, Kiel!?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts sweating rapidly as if she's overheating
> "Robert, I don't think I can take this anymore. I'm starting to want to burn everything to ashes. Whatever that thing is it shouldn't exist, that's what my body and mind is screaming right now. It's making me want to kill it."


Mika-chan begins trembling before pointing a finger at the older woman, "~Mou, that old hag over theres being a meanie! Mika-chan is Mika-chan because Mika-chan is everyone's friend~!"

_she especially must die HATEHATEVENGEANCEHATEKILLHER_


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Hey now, Mika-Chan~!  Play nice ok?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> ""What the fuck, Kiel!?"




"Science my friend,science go this way Robert! Mika-chan come here!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "you all are misunderstanding it,i only want a bit of her,for science my friend." Say kiel laughing



The smile vanishes from the magical slime girl's face, as she leers at Kiel.

"Creep. Pervert. Virgin."

She then sticks her tongue out at him, jeering in disgust at the older man.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "you all are misunderstanding it,i only want a bit of her,for science my friend." Say kiel laughing



"...Do I even need to explain to you the things wrong with that statement?" Ed says as he facepalms.

_....Suddenly the carpet bombing strategy's looking more and more appealing. _



TehChron said:


> The smile vanishes from the magical slime girl's face, as she leers at Kiel.
> 
> "Creep. Pervert. Virgin."
> 
> She then sticks her tongue out at him, jeering in disgust at the older man.



_Well, at least she has common sense._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

"Okay, you guys figure out what to do with the stray, I'll go look for one of the other weapons" Aeron begins walking off into the distance


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 12, 2013)

"Greetings, Mika-chan." Kix said. "It is good to have a new friends, especially after we just lost two."


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Science my friend,science go this way Robert! Mika-chan come here!"



Robert jumps in front of Kiel.

"Hey now, Kiel, why don't you..."

Robert pushes Kiel backwards into a barrier chair and locks him in another barrier.

"Have a seat over there?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Okay, you guys figure out what to do with the stray, I'll go look for one of the other weapons" Aeron begins walking off into the distance



"Hey, wait for me! Anything to get out of this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Just calm down...  I'm just as confused as you are..."



"Are you telling me you don't sense that! No one would make such a thing here, it's unnatural! I'm practically under o-"
Takime cuts herself off
"J- just trap it in a barrier for a while okay. Until I calm down."


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are you telling me you don't sense that! No one would make such a thing here, it's unnatural! I'm practically under o-"
> Takime cuts herself off
> "J- just trap it in a barrier for a while okay. Until I calm down."



"No, Takime, I won't do that...  She's just an annoying little girl, I don't feel anything bad from her..."

Robert raises his eyebrows.

"Unless... Jealousy?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert jumps in front of Kiel.
> 
> "Hey now, Kiel, why don't you..."
> 
> ...



"I guess i have to  control myself a bit more before that. Thanks for the barrier"


Says kiel as he put his nerve string  more and more from his body


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "No, Takime, I won't do that...  She's just an annoying little girl, I don't feel anything bad from her..."
> 
> Robert raises his eyebrows.
> 
> "Unless... Jealousy?"



And with that, Aeron  instantly pulled Takime away from Robert and towards himself and Ed before they lost yet another Comrade.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Robert stared at Kiel a little more before layering up his barrier.  "Just cool down for a while in their."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert jumps in front of Kiel.
> 
> "Hey now, Kiel, why don't you..."
> 
> ...



The little girl bends down, picking something up from the ground, before skipping over to Robert.

"~Mika-chan thinks Mister forgot to use these when doing that~!"

Held out in her hand are a pair of Cool Shades, slightly bloody.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "No, Takime, I won't do that...  She's just an annoying little girl, I don't feel anything bad from her..."
> 
> Robert raises his eyebrows.
> 
> "Unless... Jealousy?"



"Jealou-?!


Sabl?s said:


> And with that, Aeron  instantly pulled Takime away from Robert and towards himself and Ed before they lost yet another Comrade.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The little girl bends down, picking something up from the ground, before skipping over to Robert.
> 
> "~Mika-chan thinks Mister forgot to use these when doing that~!"
> 
> Held out in her hand are a pair of Cool Shades, slightly bloody.



"_...Are those... Gas's..._"  Robert kneels down.  "Tell you what, Mika-Chan~, you keep those."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Jealou-?!



Robert waves his hand playfully, smiling.  "Just kidding~"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stared at Kiel a little more before layering up his barrier.  "Just cool down for a while in their."



"Yeah,i have to calm down after all that happened,..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Robert sets Kiel free, being sure to sever his ties as he does so.

"Kiel, you walk in front, Mika-chan~, stay behind me."

Robert looks at the orbs that is Kix in his hand.  "Let's catch up with the others."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_...Are those... Gas's..._"  Robert kneels down.  "Tell you what, Mika-Chan~, you keep those."


 "~Haaaaai~!" The cheerful girl smiles as she places the shades within a pocket, before being struck with a profound and mysterious sense of loss.




> Robert waves his hand playfully, smiling.  "Just kidding~"


Mika-chan mimicks the action, "~Bye-bye, old hag~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

There seems to be some sort of light and smoke coming out of Takime's mouth due to pure rage as Aeron drags Takime away.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sets Kiel free, being sure to sever his ties as he does so.
> 
> "Kiel, you walk in front, Mika-chan~, stay behind me."
> 
> Robert looks at the orbs that is Kix in his hand.  "Let's catch up with the others."


The girl nods energetically, skipping behind Robert as they begin walking.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

They catch up with the group quickly.

"So, where do we start?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sets Kiel free, being sure to sever his ties as he does so.
> 
> "Kiel, you walk in front, Mika-chan~, stay behind me."
> 
> Robert looks at the orbs that is Kix in his hand.  "Let's catch up with the others."



"Yes,sir" Kiel starts walking in front from them,for now kiel body was inorganic and organic at the same time,mixing nanites and cells as well having cells and nanites independets


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Greetings, Mika-chan." Kix said. "It is good to have a new friends, especially after we just lost two."



The girl leans forward, inspecting the metallic orb, "~Oooh, Mika-chan didn't know that metal balls could talk! Ne, ne, Mister! Is that ball _magic_~?" She inquires, her eyes literally sparkling in excitement.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"No, not magic.  Robotic.  He used to have a real body but then some jackass destroyed it."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "No, not magic.  Robotic.  He used to have a real body but then some jackass destroyed it."



Mika-chan begins pouting, angry on behalf of her new friend, "~Moooou, Mika-chan will have revenge for Mister Ball! Mika-chan wants to find the mean bad guy and make him pay~!"

_And then Mika-chan will EATEATDEVOURCRUNCHNOMHUNGERSLURPCRUNCHGULP teehee~!_


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Now now, Mika-Chan~ Revenge isn't always the answer!  And eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind, you know...  Well, except for the one guy left with one eye, but can you imagine being him?  Gosh that'd suck..."

Robert thinks back to crushing Gas Bill's heart.  _Guess I have to add "Hypocrite" to my resume._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Now now, Mika-Chan~ Revenge isn't always the answer!  And eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind, you know...  Well, except for the one guy left with one eye, but can you imagine being him?  Gosh that'd suck..."
> 
> Robert thinks back to crushing Gas Bill's heart.  _Guess I have to add "Hypocrite" to my resume._



Mika-chan frowns, pouting cutely as she turns away. Her thoughts? Dark and hateful, filled with vengeance for a crime which she had no memory of.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins pouting, angry on behalf of her new friend, "~Moooou, Mika-chan will have revenge for Mister Ball! Mika-chan wants to find the mean bad guy and make him pay~!"
> 
> _And then Mika-chan will EATEATDEVOURCRUNCHNOMHUNGERSLURPCRUNCHGULP teehee~!_



"Adorable" says kiel


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins pouting, angry on behalf of her new friend, "~Moooou, Mika-chan will have revenge for Mister Ball! Mika-chan wants to find the mean bad guy and make him pay~!"
> 
> _And then Mika-chan will EATEATDEVOURCRUNCHNOMHUNGERSLURPCRUNCHGULP teehee~!_



"Thank you, Mika-chan!" Kix said. "Say, I noticed that you seem to have some sort of slime body. My sphereiod shape is not the sole form I can take without my full corporeal form," Kix demonstrated by wobbling and stretching, "however, I do not have the programming to create a humanoid form. Would you be willing to show me how you change shape, so that I can attempt to replicate such a feat?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Adorable" says kiel



Robert's eyes again narrow at Kiel as he places himself between the two.

"So anyways, Ed, Aeron, Takime...  Found any leads yet?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes again narrow at Kiel as he places himself between the two.
> 
> "So anyways, Ed, Aeron, Takime...  Found any leads yet?"



All Robert gets as a response is a horrifying look of anger as Takime is still being dragged. It... it looks like she passed out that way.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you, Mika-chan!" Kix said. "Say, I noticed that you seem to have some sort of slime body. My sphereiod shape is not the sole form I can take without my full corporeal form," Kix demonstrated by wobbling and stretching, "however, I do not have the programming to create a humanoid form. Would you be willing to show me how you change shape, so that I can attempt to replicate such a feat?"



Her pout gone as suddenly as it came, the girl turns towards Kix, her expression once more sunny, "~Sorry, Mister Ball! Mika-chan doesn't knoooooow~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All Robert gets as a response is a horrifying look of anger as Takime is still being dragged. It... it looks like she passed out that way.



"Oh dear... She kind of looks like an Oni..."

Robert, against all common sense, walks up to Takime's unconscious body and taps her shoulder.  "You alive in there?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh dear... She kind of looks like an Oni..."
> 
> Robert, against all common sense, walks up to Takime's unconscious body and taps her shoulder.  "You alive in there?"



Mika-chan approaches Robert, tugging on his shirt as she does so, "~Ne, ne, Mister, Old Hag looks silly~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Now now, Mika-chan~ Old ha- Takime is a friend of mine, ok?  It's not nice to say those things about her."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"Robert can i ask a favor,or should i say all of you,if we engange with some creature?" asks kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Robert can i ask a favor,or should i say all of you,if we engange with some creature?" asks kiel



Robert looks at Kiel suspiciously.

"What?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Now now, Mika-chan~ Old ha- Takime is a friend of mine, ok?  It's not nice to say those things about her."



"~Mou, so Mika-chan should lie, then~?" The slime girl responds, her cheeks puffing out in frustration at the mild admonishment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh dear... She kind of looks like an Oni..."
> 
> Robert, against all common sense, walks up to Takime's unconscious body and taps her shoulder.  "You alive in there?"



Robert ends up getting a hug by a barely conscious Takime who then passes out again
She seems to be mumbling abut something but it's too soft to be audible before passing out on Robert


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

While Robert converses with Mika-chan, Aeron pulls ahead taking Takime along with him out of earshot and waking her up "You're right, you know; that girl is nothing but a walking sham...although not for whatever reason you might  suspect. Her smile, that upbeat attitude is nothing but a LIE - I know this because I've already seen through this facade once before with that man." Aeron literally grits his teeth as he recalls events in his past.

_As the boy lunged at his seemingly unaware prey, the target turned towards him, extended his arm and pushed back with an unperceivable burst of light sending the child crashing into the ground. This had been an unprecedented development in the boy's short life, he had never failed in his mission, that was the only reason they kept him alive. Fully expecting the adult to retaliate for the cowardly assault, the boy braced himself for the next blow......yet it never came. 
_

_The man only stood his ground and asked_ "Nice moves there though the killing intent was bit much for someone of your age, what is your name?"  _The boy responded for the first time in years and pronounced the only thing left of value to him_  "Aeron" _and the man replied_ "Strange name, I suppose it would be rude of me not to return the favor." 

_At that instant, Aeron caught a glimpse of the man's form, his appearance seemingly like that of an illusory angel. _"My name is" _A name followed, one that Aeron would never forget so long as he lived._


*Spoiler*: __ 






Ren Tao


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert ends up getting a hug by a barely conscious Takime who then passes out again
> She seems to be mumbling abut something but it's too soft to be audible before passing out on Robert



Her unconscious form gets harshly yanked off of Robert, and then abruptly left to the tender mercies of gravity.

"~Eeeh! Old hag should stay away from Mister! Mister's too good for her~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert ends up getting a hug by a barely conscious Takime who then passes out again
> She seems to be mumbling abut something but it's too soft to be audible before passing out on Robert



Robert visibly blushes.

"Er... Uh... What was that?"



Sabl?s said:


> While Robert converses with Mika-chan, Aeron pulls ahead taking Takime along with him and waking her up



As Takime falls, Robert catches her on an elastic barrier.



TehChron said:


> Her unconscious form gets harshly yanked off of Robert, and then abruptly left to the tender mercies of gravity.
> 
> "~Eeeh! Old hag should stay away from Mister! Mister's too good for her~!"



"Mika-Chan~, what did I say about mean things?~  And i-it's not like that anyways!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Mika-Chan~, what did I say about mean things?~  And i-it's not like that anyways!"



She begins pouting again, "~Mika-chan wasn't being mean. Mika-chan was just protecting Mister's chastity~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> She begins pouting again, "~Mika-chan wasn't being mean. Mika-chan was just protecting Mister's chastity~!"



Robert sighs.  "My chastity doesn't need any help from you...  Anyways, like I said, it's not like that.  Now get along, you two."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

"Uh guys, we're supposed to be-"

"Oh screw it. You guys aren't gonna listen." Ed sits down on a rock, waiting for the others to move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> While Robert converses with Mika-chan, Aeron pulls ahead taking Takime along with him out of earshot and waking her up "You're right, you know; that girl is nothing but a walking sham...although not for whatever reason you might  believe. Her smile, that upbeat attitude is nothing but a LIE - I know this because I've already seen through this facade once before with that man." Aeron literally grits his teeth as he recalls events in his past.


After Takime wakes up with no memory of the events that just happened
"I guess I passed out again... Sounds like you've had a certain experience like me."
Takime sighs with visible disappointment and says
"I hate upholding justice sometimes, always having to do the right thing. I'll leave *it* alone for now."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs.  "My chastity doesn't need any help from you...  Anyways, like I said, it's not like that.  Now get along, you two."



Mika-chan bows her head, her cheeks flushed in what was most likely embarrassment, "~If Mister says so...~"

She walks up to Takime, her petite hand held out, "~Will Old Hag be Mika-chan's friend? Mika-chan is sorry~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan bows her head, her cheeks flushed in what was most likely embarrassment, "~If Mister says so...~"
> 
> She walks up to Takime, her petite hand held out, "~Will Old Hag be Mika-chan's friend? Mika-chan is sorry~"


Takime gives the perfect excuse and withdraws her hand being anywhere near the abomination
"No. We just met so I don't know you, maybe once I get to know you better we can be friends."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gives the perfect excuse and withdraws her hand being anywhere near the abomination
> "No. We just met so I don't know you, maybe once I get to know you better we can be friends."



Crestfallen, the girl's hand falls to her side, balled into a fist.

She stomps the ground harshly, and then returns to Robert's side, her cheeks puffed out in frustration.

_KILLMURDERCRUNCHSLURPKILLHERHATE_

Her thoughts continued in this way for some time as the rest of the group prepared to carry on in it's search for the next weapon.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"depending on the size of  the next enemy i want to feast into with his biomass,i will be able to make more suport,and,more like even if you have you heart pierced of i will be able to do something about that,also Mika-chan is forever in my mind,i mean... " says Kiel


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After Takime wakes up with no memory of the events that just happened
> "I guess I passed out again... Sounds like you've had a certain experience like me."
> Takime sighs with visible disappointment and says
> "I hate upholding justice sometimes, always having to do the right thing. I'll leave *it* alone for now."



"That's not what I was getting at. In fact, you're free to do as you wish. I'm telling you that girl's intentions are not important - neither of us trust her but then again, who did we ever trust in the first place? The moment you told us that death would befall anyone who learned of your secret, it was clear that you are only using us as a means to an end and it's the same with me. 

I would think the fiasco with Gas/Kiel and Terry/Robert/Kix should have opened your eyes. Regardless of how much time we spent together, they were ready to turn on each other at a moment's notice; what 'trust' is there to be had in this group? I knew this would be how it would end from the very beginning."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "depending on the size of  the next enemy i want to feast into with his biomass,i will be able to make more suport,and,more like even if you have you heart pierced of i will be able to do something about that,also Mika-chan is forever in my mind,i mean... " says Kiel



"Well, that was one hell of a Freudian slip."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Mika-chan at this point decided to pretend that Kiel didn't exist.

So disgusted was the abomination.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That's not what I was getting at. In fact, you're free to do as you wish. I'm telling you that girl's intentions are not important - neither of us trust her but then again, who did we ever trust in the first place? The moment you told us that death would befall anyone who learned of your secret, it was clear that you are only using us as a means to an end and it's the same with me.
> 
> I would think the fiasco with Gas/Kiel and Terry/Robert/Kix should have opened your eyes. Regardless of how much time we spent together, they were ready to turn on each other at a moment's notice; what 'trust' is there to be had in this group? I knew this would be how it would end from the very beginning."


Takime sharply smiles as they move forward
"You seem to be putting an awful lot of trust in me right now. But yes, I had a feeling of how it would end at the beginning. I still have someone to hope for however."
Takime's eyes seem to be hazed somewhat
"But anyway, you really don't have to worry about me with any that kind of stuff. I mean think of the fun this has been so far."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That's not what I was getting at. In fact, you're free to do as you wish. I'm telling you that girl's intentions are not important - neither of us trust her but then again, who did we ever trust in the first place? The moment you told us that death would befall anyone who learned of your secret, it was clear that you are only using us as a means to an end and it's the same with me.
> 
> I would think the fiasco with Gas/Kiel and Terry/Robert/Kix should have opened your eyes. Regardless of how much time we spent together, they were ready to turn on each other at a moment's notice; what 'trust' is there to be had in this group? I knew this would be how it would end from the very beginning."



"Speaking for myself i don't trusted people at the beginning and probably not now at all,but my reasons has nothing to do with trust,maybe i'm just a fodder  in a group made of unstruty people ,but i'm trying to make my part in helping it even if i did so many thing that were wrong,i won't leading to betray as long as i don't see myself being betrayed,well you can interpret the way you like it,i'm going with it,i don't have to care about trusting or not,we all did things like we were alone most of time,you using your wind and transforming,gas dying by his own fire,and Takime transforming,i'm sure noone thought the outcome of having a partner dead or injuried to some point that even i couldn't help it at that time, in the end noone here showed to care about other people with their own acts, and here we are still  together,in the end we are still weak enough to be crushed alone,and its not because you're powerfull that it makes you having more chances of staying alive,so even if we don't trust we have to make our way through it" Says Kiel


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ed looks around and sees Takime and Aeron talking alone about something. _Eh, fuck it. can't be as bad as what we're doing over here._ He strolls over to them and asks "Hey, what are you guys talking about?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed looks around and sees Takime and Aeron talking alone about something. _Eh, fuck it. can't be as bad as what we're doing over here._ He strolls over to them and asks "Hey, what are you guys talking about?"



Takime turns around at the exact same time as Aeron
"If I told you I'd have to kill ya."
With a smile of course


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed looks around and sees Takime and Aeron talking alone about something. _Eh, fuck it. can't be as bad as what we're doing over here._ He strolls over to them and asks "Hey, what are you guys talking about?"



"If I told you I'd have to kill ya." Both conversationalist said simulataneously


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Mika-chans head suddenly snaps upward, nostrils flaring, "~Mika-chan smells Mika-chan over that way~!" The cosplaying slime girl points into the darkness dramatically.

"~Maybe that Mika-chan can show Mister Ball how to transform~!"

The innocent maiden then ran off into the darkness towards the source of the similar-yet-different-and-distinctly-masculine scent. She just had so many questions! Questions that not-her would surely be able to answer, for sure!


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"Terry are you going to be used again?" Asks kiel


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Terry left, Kiel..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"Oh right i was used to do that,my bad" says kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

With the Kix orb held aloft the companions proceed deeper into the darkness. As they walk aimlessly they hear a scream in the darkness. A terrible warbling shrill scream. They rush forward to find the disturbingly cutsey jelly girl on her ass pointing ahead into the darkness. Except the darkness was no longer a Darkness but rather a bleakness. It was then that they heard it. The scratching in their minds. The screaming whisper.

"Come come, trust me, don't be shy, I'm a nice guy, wouldn't hurt a fly. Trust me. Trust me."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

The screaming moeblob points at the the thing, her finger shaking, "~M-m-mika-chan doesn't trust him~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> With the Kix orb held aloft the companions proceed deeper into the darkness. As they walk aimlessly they hear a scream in the darkness. A terrible warbling shrill scream. They rush forward to find the disturbingly cutsey jelly girl on her ass pointing ahead into the darkness. Except the darkness was no longer a Darkness but rather a bleakness. It was then that they heard it. The scratching in their minds. The screaming whisper.
> 
> "Come come, trust me, don't be shy, I'm a nice guy, wouldn't hurt a fly. Trust me. Trust me."



"The sounds of madness, no doubt another weapon of some sort. We must stand completely resolute with justice! Robert, Aeron get those barriers ready. To reveal that in which darkness is hidden."
*"HENSHIN!"*











*Spoiler*: __ 







The transformation takes place once again, but this time her body is covered in flames during the transformation lighting the entire area briefly. However unlike the last form Shinso isn't leaking out of the armor.There is a flame like glow from her armor this time lighting up the near area much better than Kix to better see this bleakness and a gun in place of the sword this time.
"This one was my first, the one I have the most control and power in. Unfortunately I never really get to pick whichever one I want, but thanks to Bill's idiotic actions it appears I've gotten this one out of turn. Maybe even a boost of some sort."

"Now, whatever you are take a step forward. That is the first step in trust."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The sounds of madness, no doubt another weapon of some sort. We must stand completely resolute with justice! Robert, Aeron get those barriers ready. To reveal that in which darkness is hidden."
> *"HENSHIN!"*
> 
> 
> ...


Out of the inky blackness comes a voice smooth as satin. "Your a tough little tadpole to love. Naughty Lillie's and lures, oh I was knocked to the floor. Never tasted as sweet a poison as you have, your a urge that can never be cured. Your a bad little love and I'm yours. So trust me trust me darling dear, I'm so sincere, there no need to tear, trust me, trust me, honey dew just like I trust you."

From the darkness strides a6'2 young man, with smooth perfectly quaffed hair. His skin was chalk whit and around his eye were black rings. He wore a black leather jacket with a white undershirt, black leather pants, a red scarf, and black jack boots. His build was slender and wirey.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"This is strange,whats that atmosphere,first terry,and then a adoable,i mean that girl there mika-chan i guss,and now this,so tell us why should we trust your words?" Kiel asks


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

"Okay, who in the hell are you and where did you come from?" Ed asked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "This is strange,whats that atmosphere,first terry,and then a adoable,i mean that girl there mika-chan i guss,and now this,so tell us why should we trust your words?" Kiel asks


"Because I trust you, of course."


Phx12 said:


> "Okay, who in the hell are you and where did you come from?" Ed asked.



"I am the one who knocks." The young man smiles to himself. " You may call me Johnny. As to where I'm from..." He merely points up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> From the darkness strides a 6'2 young man, with smooth perfectly quaffed hair. His skin was chalk whit and around his eye were black rings. He wore a black leather jacket with a white undershirt, black leather pants, a red scarf, and black jack boots. His build was slender and wirey.



This person most definitely appears to be... His aura is overwhelming. My body says to leave out of fear, but my mind says to stay just due to how memorizing it is she thought

"Everyone, whatever you do don't fight him. Not matter what he says. We couldn't possibly win."
Takime still retains the transformed form with no choice she asks
"Are you saying you want to make a pact of trust?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Robert looks at his own dirty suit in dismay before addressing the man.

"Id trust anyone with fashion sense that good."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"Well seems like a pact of trust,  but let me ask this is just me,or were you waiting for us here?" Asks Kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This person most definitely appears to be... His aura is overwhelming. My body says to leave out of fear, but my mind says to stay just due to how memorizing it is she thought
> 
> "Everyone, whatever you do don't fight him. Not matter what he says. We couldn't possibly win."
> Takime still retains the transformed form with no choice she asks
> "Are you saying you want to make a pact of trust?"


"Let's be friends" the word echo's off of nothing. Friends. Friends. Friends.



lokoxDZz said:


> "Well seems like a pact of trust,  but let me ask this is just me,or were you waiting for us here?" Asks Kiel



He sucks his teeth "No no no, see I am looking for something, nothing a important, a little knock knack, sentimental really." He snaps his fingers "I have a great idea, maybe you could help me find it." Even in the darkness the white of his smile was astonishing


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Let's be friends" the word echo's off of nothing. Friends. Friends. Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> He sucks his teeth "No no no, see I am looking for something, nothing a important, a little knock knack, sentimental really." He snaps his fingers "I have a great idea, maybe you could help me find it." Even in the darkness the white of his smile was astonishing



"A beautifull smile you have,trust us what do you seek my friend?" Asks Kiel in a polite way


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> He sucks his teeth "No no no, see I am looking for something, nothing a important, a little knock knack, sentimental really." He snaps his fingers "I have a great idea, maybe you could help me find it." Even in the darkness the white of his smile was astonishing


This person was searching for something here and it couldn't just be a nicknak.
Likely something sinister, but this could be the chance to find a few things out.
Go deeper as they say.
"Hypothetical questions here, before I say yes. What if we said no or we'll just look out for it?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

_This guy's definitely shifty...or at least not all there._

"That depends," Ed asked. "What is it that you want?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Let's be friends" the word echo's off of nothing. Friends. Friends. Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> He sucks his teeth "No no no, see I am looking for something, nothing a important, a little knock knack, sentimental really." He snaps his fingers "I have a great idea, maybe you could help me find it." Even in the darkness the white of his smile was astonishing


The girl jumps up from the ground, her shivering intensifying, "...!"

She then jumps up into the air, fist pumping upwards, "~Eeyaaaay! It's a magical girl's quest~!" Her other hand levels a finger at Johnny, trembling in excitement, "~Creepy Mister, Magical Everyone's Friend Mika-chan is _on the case_~!"

Mika-chan spins around energetically, stopping with a victory pose, "~Come on, everyone, let's~goooo~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This person was searching for something here and it couldn't just be a nicknak.
> Likely something sinister, but this could be the chance to find a few things out.
> Go deeper as they say.
> "Hypothetical questions here, before I say yes. What if we said no or we'll just look out for it?"



Johnny's smile fades and his eyes shine with a black light "Well that would simply be a tragedy. T-R-A-G-E-D-Y" He begins walking in a circle around you, shuffling side to side as he strolled, almost gliding. As he does he begins singing

"A sheep has left the fold, hoof beats go trotting trotting
Up to heaven bold, at the gates a knocking knocking
Sheep in wolfish clothes, holy jaws are dropping
Up in heavens hold, plant my hooks my hooves my books

Once upon a time heaven was a tower, tower
Tethered in its pride cast us grapes a sour, sour
Thought the ink was drink but hellish gardens flowered
Ivy to be climbed, spread my filth my wings my weeds my weeds

My ferris wheels a turning

Hark the angels wail, bed time is a burning burning
We've got grace for sale, how the worm is turning turning
Lay you down to sleep with wicked little stories
Count your missing sheep
Shed my skin my fleece my sin my worms

They burrow up the line
Serpents in the branches branching up those crooked vines
Vultures of a feather hatching circus lullabies
Carousels are ramping up to heaven

I raise my hell, my cane, my stakes, my snakes

Tongues, tongues, slither in the mud; that’s how a carnival grows, my son.
Tongues, tongues, slither in the psalms; that’s how a  carnival grows!

All these fickle beasts
Heaven hath rejected, lapping
Glory from our teats
Each of them is tested, blessed
Cast out for your sin
Come here for redemption

We’ve got grace for cheap
We’ve got grace for cheap
Lest you end up bested, lost and torn, to shreds, disected.

Tongues, tongues, slither in the mud, slither in the mud, slither in the mud; that’s how a carnival grows, my son. that’s how a carnival grows.

Tongues, tongues, slither in the psalms, slither in the psalms, slither in the psalms, that’s how a carnival grows, my son. That’s how a carnival grows.

Fa la la, it’s off to hell we go. 
Cross your heart and hope to die, 
It’s off to hell we go.
Fa la la, it’s off to hell we go. 
Stick a needle in your eye,
It’s off to hell we go"


Phx12 said:


> _This guy's definitely shifty...or at least not all there._
> 
> "That depends," Ed asked. "What is it that you want?"



"Well... Its bigger than a breadbox."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I thought as much. Yes, we'll help you. But I'd like to ask a favor as friends."
Takime's arms point to the moeblob
"Can you take Mika-chan away as your friend to wherever you came from after we find what you are looking for? She'd love your company and she'd be the most trust worthy friend you'd ever have. Not to mention be much safer with you."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

"~Sowwwy, Old Hag, Mika-chan will help Mister in Black, but she's staying with Mika-chans Mister foooreeeever, teehee~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"You're cool guy,would mind to search what you seek with me?" Asks Kiel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Sowwwy, Old Hag, Mika-chan will help Mister in Black, but she's staying with Mika-chans Mister foooreeeever, teehee~!"



"See look even she agrees that she'll go with you."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "See look even she agrees that she'll go with you."



The cosplaying slimegirl begins to pout, as she begins to brood on her inevitable revenge against her hated foe.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Takime, I realize Mika-Chan~ may annoy you, but don't you think it's a little against the Hero Of Justice code to send her off with a mysterious guy like this."  Robert glances at the man "No offense, of course."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Takime, I realize Mika-Chan~ may annoy you, but don't you think it's a little against the Hero Of Justice code to send her off with a mysterious guy like this."  Robert glances at the man "No offense, of course."


Takime slightly turns toward Robert.
"Actually if I decided to follow my codes to the line she'd be dead due to what she is. 
It may not be justice but it would be for the greater good, things like that never turn out well for either side. 
I'm saying that in honesty Robert."
Then Takime turns back to the man in black waiting for an answer.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Takime, I realize Mika-Chan~ may annoy you, but don't you think it's a little against the Hero Of Justice code to send her off with a mysterious guy like this."  Robert glances at the man "No offense, of course."



Johnny flips out a switchblade and begins giving himself a manicure "None taken" he replies, blowing crud off his nails


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slightly turns toward Robert.
> "Actually if I decided to follow my codes to the line she'd be dead due to what she is.
> It may not be justice but it would be for the greater good, things like that never turn out well for either side.
> I'm saying that in honesty Robert."
> Then Takime turns back to the man in black waiting for an answer.



"Little girls aren't my scene. I like my rose buds fully blossomed."


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slightly turns toward Robert.
> "Actually if I decided to follow my codes to the line she'd be dead due to what she is.
> It may not be justice but it would be for the greater good, things like that never turn out well for either side.
> I'm saying that in honesty Robert."
> Then Takime turns back to the man in black waiting for an answer.



"This world produces a lot of disturbing things, Takime.  You should know that well by now.  Taking one life to save many isn't always the best way to go... You should look for a way to save them all.  Even if Gas had survived the explosion earlier, I still wouldn't feel justified ending his life."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

"~Mika-chan is glad Mister in Black isn't a p*d*p****~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "This world produces a lot of disturbing things, Takime.  You should know that well by now.  Taking one life to save many isn't always the best way to go... You should look for a way to save them all.  Even if Gas had survived the explosion earlier, I still wouldn't feel justified ending his life."



"Even so...*Takime looks up* Not many are merciful. Tell you what."
Takime walks over and kneels to get to equal height to Mika-chan
"Listen up brat, if you want to live when you get out of here you won't even hint to what you are. Do you got that?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

"Let's get to the point. What exactly is it you're looking for?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"yeah i agree with aeron,we are losing time here,what do you want:"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"Aww, dont get so serious on me Takime.  I'm just pulling your leg anyways."  Robert throws his habds out playfully to his sides.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Even so...*Takime looks up* Not many are merciful. Tell you what."
> Takime walks over and kneels to get to equal height to Mika-chan
> "Listen up brat, if you want to live when you get out of here you won't even hint to what you are. Do you got that?"



Her head tilts cutely to the side in confusion, "~Ummmm...Mika-chan is just Mika-chan though, Old Hag~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Aww, dont get so serious on me Takime.  I'm just pulling your leg anyways."  Robert throws his habds out playfully to his sides.



"Gahh. That always happens when I transform. So embarrassing."
Takime shrugs
"Well Mister... Johnny. Sounds like we are ready to go now. Got an idea of where it is?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"I am being honest in the fact that I don't support the slaughter of children, though."

"But anyways, what about this fetch quest?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Let's get to the point. What exactly is it you're looking for?"



"Its... Hard to describe. Its a thingy majig about this big." Up holds his hands up. "Of course if you think you can handle it... I could show you." He holds out his hand, palm up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Gahh. That always happens when I transform. So embarrassing."
> Takime shrugs
> "Well Mister... Johnny. Sounds like we are ready to go now. Got an idea of where it is?"



Johnny scratches his chin with the switchblade. "I know its down here, I can feel it. I just can't pin point where."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny scratches his chin with the switchblade. "I know its down here, I can feel it. I just can't pin point where."


Takime holds up her pistol
"Would some light help?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime holds up her pistol
> "Would some light help?"



Johnny holds out his hand "May I?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Its... Hard to describe. Its a thingy majig about this big." Up holds his hands up. "Of course if you think you can handle it... I could show you." He holds out his hand, palm up.



Puzzled, Aeron decides to go along with the stranger's offer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny holds out his hand "May I?"



Takime raises her eyebrows behind her helmet. 
"You'd have to do it while I'm holding onto it, won't be that kind of fire without me."
Takime directs the gun upward
"Go ahead, give it a shot. Thing doesn't have limits that I know of."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

"Dammit you are not going to do that will you?" Kiel thinks


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Puzzled, Aeron decides to go along with the stranger's offer.



Aeron gives his hand to the Johnny, who smiles, and is suddenly somewhere else. He is looking at something but he can't make out what it is dispute it being right in front of him. It was only about a foot in diameter but yet it seems unimaginably vast, like he was only seeing a cross section of something much larger, much more stupendous. It was a shape of some kind but every time he seemed to nail it down it shifted. "What the hell are you..." Aeron blinked and he was on the ground seizing, blood streaming from his tear ducts.

"See he is fine, I told you so. Have faith." As Aeron stared up at the worried looking companions he felt within his breast that he had just seen something profound.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime raises her eyebrows behind her helmet.
> "You'd have to do it while I'm holding onto it, won't be that kind of fire without me."
> Takime directs the gun upward
> "Go ahead, give it a shot. Thing doesn't have limits that I know of."



Johnny wraps his chalk white finger and black fingernails over Takime's gloved hand. With a surge of shinsoo the gun fires. A pea of orange arcs high into the air and disappears into the darkness before exploding into a miniature sun, bathing as far as thou can see in light. "Ah much better"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny wraps his chalk white finger and black fingernails over Takime's gloved hand. With a surge of shinsoo the gun fires. A pea of orange arcs high into the air and disappears into the darkness before exploding into a miniature sun, bathing as far as thou can see in light. "Ah much better"



"Well... that's new."
Takime looks at the gun, it's still flooded with Shinso then looks at the mini sun
"Wonder If I could absorb that light, nah it'd probably kill me if I tried the thing all at once."

Takime looks at the illuminated area


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Mikata stares off at the blazing fireball, wonder filling her eyes as her gaze shifts to take in her illuminated surroundings


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata stares off at the blazing fireball, wonder filling her eyes as her gaze shifts to take in her illuminated surroundings



The surroundings are pretty bleak, lots of flat landscape, with the occasional building fragment dotting the plain. She does however spot something to the west in the distance. Something involving motion


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

Kiel looks at the mini-sun "what the hell..."  how could he do that? What the hell is this guy?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks at the mini-sun "what the hell..."  how could he do that? What the hell is this guy?!



"Didn't you hear me earlier Kiel? He's strong."


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The surroundings are pretty bleak, lots of flat landscape, with the occasional building fragment dotting the plain. She does however spot something to the west in the distance. Something involving motion



Takime points over to the west
"Is that it?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The surroundings are pretty bleak, lots of flat landscape, with the occasional building fragment dotting the plain. She does however spot something to the west in the distance. Something involving motion



She jumps up and down excitedly, spotting that thing to the west, "~Mika-chan found a clue! Yaaaaay! [Let's Goooooo]~!"

And then she broke away from the group in a dead run towards whatever she spotted, humming to herself along the way.

_Hmm, hmm, hmm, Mika-chan~, Mika-chan~, noms what-ev-er a Mika-chan can~_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points over to the west
> "Is that it?"



Johnny smiles. "Certainly looks interesting. Who is up for an adventure?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny smiles. "Certainly looks interesting. Who is up for an adventure?"



"Mika apparently, lets go after her."
Takime while walking at a brisk pace to the west yells out to Mika-chan
"WHATEVER IT IS DON'T TOUCH IT OKAY, IT COULD KILL YOU!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> She jumps up and down excitedly, spotting that thing to the west, "~Mika-chan found a clue! Yaaaaay! [Let's Goooooo]~!"
> 
> And then she broke away from the group in a dead run towards whatever she spotted, humming to herself along the way.
> 
> _Hmm, hmm, hmm, Mika-chan~, Mika-chan~, noms what-ev-er a Mika-chan can~_



Mika sprints into the west. She soon arrives at the bases of the object. It is a spear, ornate and at least 12 feet long/tall. It is haphazardly throwing off lightning bolts at random intervals and honing the immediate atmosphere


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Mika-chan skids to a dead stop in front of the spear, artfully dodging lightning bolts as she takes in the sight.

"~Oooh, pretty~" She breathes out contently, waiting for everyone else to catch up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan skids to a dead stop in front of the spear, artfully dodging lightning bolts as she takes in the sight.
> 
> "~Oooh, pretty~" She breathes out contently, waiting for everyone else to catch up.



Takime,Aeron,Robert and co eventually catches up to Mika
"What the hell are you doing Mika, get away from that or I'll force you away from it."
Takime looks at Johnny
"That's probably not it is it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime,Aeron,Robert and co eventually catches up to Mika
> "What the hell are you doing Mika, get away from that or I'll force you away from it."
> Takime looks at Johnny
> "That's probably not it is it?"



Johnny's smile fades "No. No it isn't." He raises his hand and the spear flies to it. Then electrical activity intensifies  before being snuffed out all together. "Cheeky thing, I've half s mind to snap you over my knee."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Mika-chan ignores the old woman, still dancing joyfully between the bolts of lightning, humming her theme song (self-proclaimed) as she does so.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny's smile fades "No. No it isn't." He raises his hand and the spear flies to it. Then electrical activity intensifies  before being snuffed out all together. "Cheeky thing, I've half s mind to snap you over my knee."



"~Oooooh, Mister, Mister, teach Mika-chan how to do that too~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny's smile fades "No. No it isn't." He raises his hand and the spear flies to it. Then electrical activity intensifies  before being snuffed out all together. "Cheeky thing, I've half s mind to snap you over my knee."



"Don't please, we have a promise to someone. As much as they tend to be cheeky."
Takime opens the chest she has been dragging around as they went
"Just in here."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 12, 2013)

"Huh, well, that's two, I guess. 

Think he'll blame us if he's the one who touches it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't please, we have a promise to someone. As much as they tend to be cheeky."
> Takime opens the chest she has been dragging around as they went
> "Just in here."



Johnny looks to the spear then the chest and back again. He shrugs and chucks the spear in the chest


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny looks to the spear then the chest and back again. He shrugs and chucks the spear in the chest



"Thanks. So what next?"


Phx12 said:


> "Huh, well, that's two, I guess.
> 
> Think he'll blame us if he's the one who touches it?"



"Knowing our luck."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2013)

Aeron fully snaps out of his earlier daze wondering what exactly he had seen in the vision "This doesn't make sense. Someone or something is turning these weapons on...but not actually taking them? Almost as  if they intentionally wanted to be a pain in our ass."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron fully snaps out of his earlier daze wondering what exactly he had seen in the vision "This doesn't make sense. Someone or something is turning these weapons on...but not actually taking them? Almost as  if they intentionally wanted to be a pain in our ass."



"...                 "


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 12, 2013)

"Supreme Commander." Kix says in a tired voice. "I...I must inform you that I must undergo the shutdown of my personality unit to conserve energy. I have never needed to initiate the self-preservation protocol before, and I have underestimated how much energy remaining conscious requires without my corporeal form." Kix's voice begins to fade. "If you ask me, I should be able to still perform alterations to my nanites; for example, becoming a light again. However, I will be unable to speak with you." Kix's voice grows even quieter. "I hope...that I will be able to speak with you again...Supreme Commander...Robert." Kix goes silent, and the light coming from him dims.

At that exact moment , the earth beneath where the spear had been cracks and begins to move. The earth bursts ope revealing an opened refrigerator door. A man sits up a yawns from within the refrigerator. He has bright blue skin, bold yellow hair, and eyes that a just black orbs. He' climbs out, wearing an open black vest and black sweatpants.
Wrasse looks around him. "Damn. this place sure went to hell fast. I think this might be a new record." He wanders over to Robert, grabs his shoulder, and climb up on top of him, using Robert to get a better view of the mini sun overhead.
"Well, that's something you don't see everyday." he said. He glanced down and noticed the group for the first time.
"Hey. What's up with you guys?" he asked.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny smiles. "Certainly looks interesting. Who is up for an adventure?"



"A adventure what kind of adventure my friend?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "A adventure what kind of adventure my friend?"



"~One that you arrived late to, Mister p*d*p****, tee hee~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Supreme Commander." Kix says in a tired voice. "I...I must inform you that I must undergo the shutdown of my personality unit to conserve energy. I have never needed to initiate the self-preservation protocol before, and I have underestimated how much energy remaining conscious requires without my corporeal form." Kix's voice begins to fade. "If you ask me, I should be able to still perform alterations to my nanites; for example, becoming a light again. However, I will be unable to speak with you." Kix's voice grows even quieter. "I hope...that I will be able to speak with you again...Supreme Commander...Robert." Kix goes silent, and the light coming from him dims.
> 
> At that exact moment , the earth beneath where the spear had been cracks and begins to move. The earth bursts ope revealing an opened refrigerator door. A man sits up a yawns from within the refrigerator. He has bright blue skin, bold yellow hair, and eyes that a just black orbs. He' climbs out, wearing an open black vest and black sweatpants.
> Wrasse looks around him. "Damn. this place sure went to hell fast. I think this might be a new record." He wanders over to Robert, grabs his shoulder, and climb up on top of him, using Robert to get a better view of the mini sun overhead.
> ...



Johnny blinks. "Well... That happened."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~One that you arrived to, Mister p*d*p****, tee hee~"



"You want me to touch you don't you?! Oh,i mean Johnny what can we expect in this adventure?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny blinks. "Well... That happened."



"I'm told that 'that' is a fairly common occurrence." Wrasse reassured the stranger. "So who are you, friend? And all the rest of your buddies?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You want me to touch you don't you?! Oh,i mean Johnny what can we expect in this adventure?"



Mika-chans eyes suddenly turn dead and hollow, looking blanky at Kiel, the irises reflecting not light, but madness and death.

They hold a proclamation. That the one known as Kiel shall die, and die soon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny blinks. "Well... That happened."



"I don't even question it anymore. Happens all the time."


lokoxDZz said:


> "You want me to touch you don't you?! Oh,i mean Johnny what can we expect in this adventure?"



Mental note, Kiel goes to jail later


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Munji: Am I the only one weirder the hell out by all this? In fact why am I even her? The guvs dead I'm free...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Am I the only one weirder the hell out by all this? In fact why am I even her? The guvs dead I'm free...



"You've been free since you left. Funny isn't it? Well not so much,the place you wanted to settle in is gone.
So I guess you're sticking with us anyway for a while. Feel free to leave when we aren't in a place that won't result in your death or being a statistic in a genocide. Good luck on that part by the way, seems to be that year..."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Am I the only one weirder the hell out by all this? In fact why am I even her? The guvs dead I'm free...


Mika-chan walks over to Munji, her expression down, "~Umm, is Mister Monkey feeling sad? Mika-chan can give him a hug if he wants...~"

She looks away for a moment, before her expression becomes sunny once more, "~Hey, hey, Mister Monkey, hug Mika-chan! She'll make all your worries fly, fly away~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Am I the only one weirder the hell out by all this? In fact why am I even her? The guvs dead I'm free...



"Its like johhny trust us you trust us as well,you could have flee anytime we wouldn't care at all,more like you look like that want to find something here if it wasn't the case you would already left, because we are more deadly than the beasts you will encounter out there maybe not strong as them,but we won't hesitate and we can torture the hell out of you so you have a purpouse in following us,you saw a member die and a new one come,and now that our friend there showed up you came with that,whats the deal?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Wrasse dismounts Robert, walks back over to the fridge, and pulls out a blanket. He goes back over to Robert, climbs back on top of him, and wraps the blanket around himself. " 'Night." he said, and then lays down and goes to sleep while perfectly balance on Robert's head.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Supreme Commander." Kix says in a tired voice. "I...I must inform you that I must undergo the shutdown of my personality unit to conserve energy. I have never needed to initiate the self-preservation protocol before, and I have underestimated how much energy remaining conscious requires without my corporeal form." Kix's voice begins to fade. "If you ask me, I should be able to still perform alterations to my nanites; for example, becoming a light again. However, I will be unable to speak with you." Kix's voice grows even quieter. "I hope...that I will be able to speak with you again...Supreme Commander...Robert." Kix goes silent, and the light coming from him dims.



"Kix!  "



> At that exact moment , the earth beneath where the spear had been cracks and begins to move. The earth bursts ope revealing an opened refrigerator door. A man sits up a yawns from within the refrigerator. He has bright blue skin, bold yellow hair, and eyes that a just black orbs. He' climbs out, wearing an open black vest and black sweatpants.
> Wrasse looks around him. "Damn. this place sure went to hell fast. I think this might be a new record." He wanders over to Robert, grabs his shoulder, and climb up on top of him, using Robert to get a better view of the mini sun overhead.
> "Well, that's something you don't see everyday." he said. He glanced down and noticed the group for the first time.
> "Hey. What's up with you guys?" he asked.



"And who the fuck are you?"



lokoxDZz said:


> "You want me to touch you don't you?! Oh,i mean Johnny what can we expect in this adventure?"



"Kiel...  Next slip from you and it's over.  This is your last warning."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "And who the fuck are you?"



Wrasse snores and rolls over, still perfectly balanced.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Ugh... This hat is so last season..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: Am I the only one weirder the hell out by all this? In fact why am I even her? The guvs dead I'm free...



"I'm still weirded out more by the other crap we've been through."

Ed looks at Mika.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ugh... This hat is so last season..."



Wrasse muttered something about seahorse hockey.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"What the hell did you just call Takime!?  Takime!  I'm pretty sure my hat just called you a very unladylike term!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What the hell did you just call Takime!?  Takime!  I'm pretty sure my hat just called you a very unladylike term!"


Takime wasn't really paying attention to the man until now
"Eh he did!"
There is a blur as Takime disappears from sight and makes a kick for the sleeping man hat
"Punishment KICKU!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

"Nooooo.... I said want ham and eggs... not Canadian bacon and eggs..." Wrasse muttered.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

"Children Children. Can we not do this here? I smell swine..."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime wasn't really paying attention to the man until now
> "Eh he did!"
> There is a blur as Takime disappears from sight and makes a kick for the sleeping man hat
> "Punishment KICKU!"



Wrasse chose that moment to lose his balance, rolling to plop to the ground behind Robert. His eyes open. "Yes? Did you need something?" He asked the weird red-headed female.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Children Children. Can we not do this here? I smell swine..."



"Probably from Ed. He's an alcoholic."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse chose that moment to lose his balance, rolling to plop to the ground behind Robert. His eyes open. "Yes? Did you need something?" He asked the weird red-headed female.



Takime is now balancing on Robert like the man was
"You called me something right? Apologize eh?"


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Children Children. Can we not do this here? I smell swine..."



"Actually wine does sound good about now."
Takime's stomach growls


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Children Children. Can we not do this here? I smell swine..."



"well,arent we losing time here?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

"Uh, guys, shouldn't we go back to that guy up top? We did get two weapons."



Sabl?s said:


> "Probably from Ed. He's an alcoholic."



"Hey, I haven't drank a drop since that time at that old bastard's place! 

...Granted, that's because I don't drink on duty, but still!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Uh, guys, shouldn't we go back to that guy up top? We did get two weapons."


Takime glances at Johnny
"Is what you are looking for still here?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is now balancing on Robert like the man was



Robert looks up eagerly and is quickly disappointed.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is now balancing on Robert like the man was
> "You called me something right? Apologize eh?"
> 
> 
> ...



Wrasse shrugged. "I don't know. I was sleeping. So, sorry?" Wrasse picked himself up and climbed back onto Robert. "Now, if you don't mind, will all of you explain what you're doing in my house?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse shrugged. "I don't know. I was sleeping. So, sorry?" Wrasse picked himself up and climbed back onto Robert. "Now, if you don't mind, will all of you explain what you're doing in my house?"



Now two people are balanced on Robert.
"What house there is nothing left, unless..."
Takime looks down... and doesn't get off Robert
"Is Robert your house now?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

*I HAVE YOU NOW APOSTATE!*
A roar descends from on high

"Ah damn." Sighs Johnny

A form divebombs through the miniature sun. "Look do we have-" Johnny is interrupted by a flash of metal. There is a clash and explosion as he parries Claribel with his switchblade. The explosion hurls the companions a hundreds feet away to a rolling stop. Lord Marshall Gushin stands before Johnny sword drawn and his face a mask of rage "You will not escape justice this day!" "Escape? I was simply going for a walk" replies Johnny "Not my fault if justice is bloated and club footed. I'll try to walk slower next time." He gestures to Gushin's side "You are injured Lord Marshall, are you sure you wouldn't rather lay down?" Gushin responsed with violence, 10,000 strikes did he rain down upon johnny in an instant, all of them deflected with Johnny's switchblade. "Come now Lord Marshall you know how this ends." Gushin struck Claribel with his thumb, the blade began to glow brightly. "I am an old fashioned fool, I never learn until I see with my own eyes"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"It appears that shit has gotten real."

Robert threw up a triple-ply barrier in front of the group. 

"Everyone ok?  Takime?  Mika-Chan~?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"Hey geezer lord, remember us?! The guys you sent down here to retrieve your apocalyptic trinkets?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It appears that shit has gotten real."
> 
> Robert threw up a triple-ply barrier in front of the group.
> 
> "Everyone ok?  Takime?  Mika-Chan~?"



"You're acting like that hasn't happened twice already." Ed says, looking at the bout between the two.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hey geezer lord, remember us?! The guys you sent down here to retrieve your apocalyptic trinkets?"



"I should have known you would be heretics. In the name of the throne I will slay thee!"
"Such a sour puss you are."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I should have known you would be heretics. In the name of the throne I will slay thee!"



Aeron at this point, completely fed up with the elder Lord "Have you gone senile? First we save your life and your repay our kindness by sending us on a suicidal journey down an endless pit, then calling us heretics and now you try killing us? What did we do to you?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Well put, Aeron.  There's also the fact that, well, I don't know...  WE JUST MET THIS BLASTED MYSTERIOUS GUY IN THIS BIG DARK PIT THAT YOU MADE US EXPLORE IN THE FIRST PLACE!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron at this point, completely fed up with the elder Lord "Have you gone senile? First we save your life and your repay our kindness by sending us on a suicidal journey down an endless pit, then calling us heretics and now you try killing us? What did we do to you?"



"Isn't it obvious? He thinks we gave that guy the spear. Either that or he thinks we're stealing stuff from him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It appears that shit has gotten real."
> 
> Robert threw up a triple-ply barrier in front of the group.
> 
> "Everyone ok?  Takime?  Mika-Chan~?"


"Fine..." Takime is still in her flame form unscathed


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I should have known you would be heretics. In the name of the throne I will slay thee!"



"Oh shut up, it's not like we could do anything to the guy. 
I mean look at what he's doing to you. Just back off and stop attacking him and you won't die. How hard is that to figure out?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It appears that shit has gotten real."
> 
> Robert threw up a triple-ply barrier in front of the group.
> 
> "Everyone ok?  Takime?  Mika-Chan~?"



"~Ummm...he's alone? Mister in Black...theres always...nine of them...hauuuu~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron at this point, completely fed up with the elder Lord "Have you gone senile? First we save your life and your repay our kindness by sending us on a suicidal journey down an endless pit, then calling us heretics and now you try killing us? What did we do to you?"



"Don't play innocent SCORPION" he spat that last word "It is clear now that you only gathered me so you could still me for information and collect my remaining armory unimpeded. I will now slay you in the name of his highness The Grand Emperor Zion."

Johnny coughed "Yeah no I don't see that happening. You are old and injuried, go about your way ohh lord of ashes before I send you there myself." Johnny twirls his switch blade dangerously


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"well things get intense,i guess we will have to fight for real"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Don't play innocent SCORPION" he spat that last word "It is clear now that you only gathered me so you could still me for information and collect my remaining armory unimpeded. I will now slay you in the name of his highness The Grand Emperor Zion."



"You would have a point.....if not for the fact that we only ever asked you for an expedient path out of this place, something that we could have achieved ourselves given enough time. Look around why don't you, two of our friends are already dead and god knows where the other one is. What sane individual would undertake such a suicidal quest just for information THAT THEY NEVER ASKED FOR?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

"You know what. I've about had enough for today."
Takime absorbs the leftover shinso in the gun and her body begins to glow rapidly.
"I've never tested my limits to this extreme before and if my weapon can take it(see most recent back story), I can take it too! Robert I'm going to absorb that sun. Lower the shields."


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

The barrier was lowered, but ready to be put up again at a moment's notice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You would have a point.....if not for the fact that we only ever asked you for an expedient path out of this place, something that we could have achieved ourselves given enough time. Look around why don't you, two of our friends are already dead and god knows where the other one is. What sane individual would undertake such a suicidal quest just for information THAT THEY NEVER ASKED FOR?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You know what. I've about had enough for today."
> Takime absorbs the leftover shinso in the gun and her body begins to glow rapidly.
> "I've never tested my limits to this extreme before and if my weapon can take it(see most recent back story), I can take it too! Robert I'm going to absorb that sun. Lower the shields."


"No need for that love, this won't take long." Johnny winked scandalously at takime

"Don't try to confuse me scorpion! My path is true an-" Johnny disappeared and reappeared behind Gushin
"d in my virtue the Gr-" Johnny slit Gushin's throat "*bloody gargle*"

"Hush now." Johnny grabbed Gushin my the hair and ripped his head clear of his body. Gushins body sent a jet of blood into the air before it fell over, twitching.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

"Huh. Well, that happened." Ed turns to the others.

"So does that mean we get to keep the weapons now?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

The instant the Lord met his end, Aeron implusively dashed towards the body to search for a crest and whatever possessions the Old bastard kept hiding... including the nice sword though he was careful not to touch it physically given previous experiences.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Huh. Well, that happened." Ed turns to the others.
> 
> "So does that mean we get to keep the weapons now?"



Munji: I believe so... Hey I wonder how many more are out here...


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> The instant the Lord met his end, Aeron implusively dashed towards the body to search for a crest and whatever possessions the Old bastard kept hiding... including the nice sword though he was careful not to touch it physically given previous experiences.



"If you find a ranged weapon on him, could you swing it by me?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> The instant the Lord met his end, Aeron implusively dashed towards the body to search for a crest and whatever possessions the Old bastard kept hiding... including the nice sword though he was careful not to touch it physically given previous experiences.



Aeron sear h through the corpses pockets. Crest, check. Cash, check. Some kind of amulet. A signet ring. Aeron eyed Claribel warily. The sword was resonating, it sounded like crying.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Aeron sear h through the corpses pockets. Crest, check. Cash, check. Some kind of amulet. A signet ring. Aeron eyed Claribel warily. The sword was resonating, it sounded like crying.



Aeron recalls the Lord called it 'Claribel' indicating they shared some sort of bond. "Heh, you sure are something." Aeron speaking to the blade "Can't believe anyone would cry for someone ready to execute innocent people without a shred of evidence. Do you hate us?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Mika-chan heard the metallic warbling, something inside her twitched, growled, dragged her towards the blade.

"~Mika-chan is a friend of justice! Mika-chan won't let you cry anymore~!" The magical slime girl knelt down next to the weeping blade, and leaned over it, "~There, there, let Mika-chan kiss your booboos away~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Shocked by the events Takime could only react in shocked silence.
If I don't force myself to get stronger it won't matter if we progress, this will keep happening and the scorpions will prevail. I'll absorb it anyway... she thought

Takime holds her right arm up and wills the flames of the far away mini-sun into her body through her arm like small solar flares streaming into her body being converted into shinso.
The armor begins to shine blindingly instead of pulse.
"Nghahh."

She continues even when it feels like she went past her limit
This is beyond painful, feels like I'm going to die if I... 
Takimes arm drops and the flames cease being drawn in, Takime passes out on the ground like a rock, her body made her pass out as a defense mechanism. The armor disappears and her appearance changes again.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Kiel stayed back,the sittuation could run wild at any time and he knows that it was extreme dangerous "damn,things don't look good"



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: I believe so... Hey I wonder how many more are out here...



"Munji you're too calm for this situation,you have  knowledge that it would come to this didn't you?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

"Ah! Excellent! I was wondering if he was still alive." Wrasse said. He hopped off of Robert and walked over to Johnny, and gave the man in black a hardy slap on the back. "Well done, friend! Now this is _officially_ my house." Wrasse sticks a finger in the air. "Listen up, everybody! As the last living lawful resident of this city, I declare myself its new Lord! Anything and everything within the legal borders of the city now belongs to me, and is under my direct control." Wrasse cock his head. "Well, I guess you can have any weapons you find, I'm not that interested in those. Unless they're really, really cool. Thank you all for witnessing my ascension. Wake me if you need anything regard the governing of my new city." With that, Wrasse wrapped his blanket around himself, laid down on the ground, and went to sleep.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

_No response? No problem _

Aeron gathers air around his palm and uses his speed to snatch the sword before the little mynx can place her hands on it  along with the rest of Gushin's possessions. He then proceeds to toss  crest at Robert. Then makes his way to Ed.

"Sorry, no ranged weapons but I suppose booze money should hold you over till then." Aeron places the Lord's cash in Ed's hands.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Aeron had indeed succeeded in grasping the blade before Mika-chan could lay her hands upon it. She had, however, already kissed it, and even as Aeron swung the blade around as he salvaged the Lord Marshalls remains, the girls lips remained affixed to the swords hilt just the same.

And then there was a loud, metallic crunch as she finally bit into it.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aeron had indeed succeeded in grasping the blade before Mika-chan could lay her hands upon it. She had, however, already kissed it, and even as Aeron swung the blade around as he salvaged the Lord Marshalls remains, the girls lips remained affixed to the swords hilt just the same.
> 
> And then there was a loud, metallic crunch as she finally bit into it.



What may have been the lolis intention never came to fruition as Aeron had stolen the sword before the girl touched the blade, kisses and all.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shocked by the events Takime could only react in shocked silence.
> If I don't force myself to get stronger it won't matter if we progress, this will keep happening and the scorpions will prevail. I'll absorb it anyway... she thought
> 
> Takime holds her right arm up and wills the flames of the far away mini-sun into her body through her arm like small solar flares streaming into her body being converted into shinso.
> ...


The foolhardy takime attempts to absorb to ball of burning shinsoo in the sky, and succeeds... Mostly. The flames enter her like a knife into flesh. Her joints explode out of their sockets, her muscles pop and crack like explosions under her skin. Her bones flex beyond their breaking point attempting to cope with the new load. She screams in anguish under the assault and passes out. There is only a fraction of the original mini sun left in the sky.

Takime advances to E5



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel stayed back,the sittuation could run wild at any time and he knows that it was extreme dangerous "damn,things don't look good"
> 
> "Munji you're too calm for this situation,you have  knowledge that it would come to this didn't you?"


Munji: I've been in quite a few dangerous situations with kaki but nothing quite like this


Ichypa said:


> "Ah! Excellent! I was wondering if he was still alive." Wrasse said. He hopped off of Robert and walked over to Johnny, and gave the man in black a hardy slap on the back. "Well done, friend! Now this is _officially_ my house." Wrasse sticks a finger in the air. "Listen up, everybody! As the last living lawful resident of this city, I declare myself its new Lord! Anything and everything within the legal borders of the city now belongs to me, and is under my direct control." Wrasse cock his head. "Well, I guess you can have any weapons you find, I'm not that interested in those. Unless they're really, really cool. Thank you all for witnessing my ascension. Wake me if you need anything regard the governing of my new city." With that, Wrasse wrapped his blanket around himself, laid down on the ground, and went to sleep.


Johnny blinks yet again. "Ambitious this one is. How interesting. I bet my friends would love to play with you."



			
				snipped canon faggery said:
			
		

> lolz


Aeron snaps up Claribel in a gust of wind "Look little girl I- AH!" His hand is wrenched off the hilt of Claribel by an invisible force that rips his palm open. The sword clangs onto the ground and Mika-chan hungrily jumps on it. She grabs the pommel and is similarly blown away by an invisible force. The resonance tone of Claribel had changed, it no longer sounded sad but indignent


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The foolhardy takime attempts to absorb to ball of burning shinsoo in the sky, and succeeds... Mostly. The flames enter her like a knife into flesh. Her joints explode out of their sockets, her muscles pop and crack like explosions under her skin. Her bones flex beyond their breaking point attempting to cope with the new load. She screams in anguish under the assault and passes out. There is only a fraction of the original mini sun left in the sky.
> 
> Takime advances to E5


The form of the naked and very broken girl lays on the ground and her appearance had changed once again to a much larger and older looking girl with long blue hair, body still covered in scars and missing a breast.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (star ocean 3 guess who)



She drifts off into a painful abyss of dreams


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Mika stands back up, unaffected by having been launched "~Moou! Mika-chan just wanted to kiss the booboo! Mika-chans gonna kiss you for sure now~!"

With a look of intense focus, she approaches the sword once again.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Aeron only stares at the blade and ignores his bleeding hand 

_Not surprising, that sword looked to be the Lord's greatest treasure, not surprising I'm not strong enough to use it...but...that doesn't mean I'm willing to leave it here._



He approaches the blade once again and creates a ball of wind encapsulating the sword and elevates it a few feet upwards


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

"~Stop getting in Mika-chan's waaay~! NOM!"

The little girl opens her mouth wide, and begins biting through the space towards the pommel of the sword, nomming through everything in her path.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Stop getting in Mika-chan's waaay~! NOM!"
> 
> The little girl opens her mouth wide, and begins biting through the space towards the pommel of the sword, nomming through everything in her path.



"You're seriously starting  to get on my nerves brat and you can't so much as touch it. Regardless of whoever becomes it's master, if you think I'll let you soil such a magnificent weapon, You've got another thing coming." Aeron blows away Mika away with his winds

"Robert, control your strays."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

The wind impacts against Mika's mouth.

And then promptly vanishes. Her assault somehow becomes even more energetic than before.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The form of the naked and very broken girl lays on the ground and her appearance had changed once again to a much larger and older looking girl with long blue hair, body still covered in scars and missing a breast.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wrasse wakes up from hearing random screams. "Who's torturing people without inviting me?" he demanded, sitting up. "I told you all that this is my house, damn it. You should have fun in a man's house without inviting him to join!" Wrasse glances over at the broken and battered Takime. He glances up at the sun which is now dimmer. He glances back at Takime, and sees her burn wounds. "Ahhh. So not torture, just people doing stupid shit. I wonder how she managed to get all the way up there though?" Wrasse wondered.

Wrasse tilted his head, observing the new Takime. Deciding that he liked blue far better than red, Wrasse stood up and shed his blankets. He walked over to Takime and deftly pulled off all her clothes. Then he leaned down, and started licking her. The sounds of wet, gooey slobbering followed. Wherever Wrasse's tongue passed, flesh began to regrow, muscle reknit, and bones reset.  Joints popped back into place, burns turned healthy and new, and organ returned to peak functionality. When Wrasse sat back up, Takime was as good as new, albeit completely covered in spit. Ever the gentleman, Wrasse walked over and grabbed his blanket and tossed it over her unconscious form. Then he crawled under the blanket too, and went to sleep. With his back to Takime, of course.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

The feathers impact heavily into her flesh, but rather than be torn apart, the impact is slowed as the projectiles enter Mika-chans flesh, vanishing completely.

The Magical Slime Girl pays them no mind, as the unseen foreign matter is broken down within her body and then converted into matter to repair the damage done.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Fed up with the girl's antics, Aeron tries the implements the only other solution short of killing her

While the daggers impact Mika's flesh, a ball of air forms around his arm similar to that which blew the wolves away in the group's journey to the crater only much more powerful. He aimed at it at the sword and it expanded into size of a  several meter long hurricane and blew the blade away too a far off distance unreachable by any in the pit


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Since Mika-chan was still in the process of nomming the wind barrier that Aeron had conjured, she too, is enveloped in the sudden attack, and is blasted off alongside the weapon.

Her cute scream echoes across the horizon, informing other survivors of her location.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Kiel look at all happened and he runs near to takime,and then he makes his nanites and cells runs wild making a complete nanite replicate Kiel,w his cell and his nanites now are in two different bodies,one is mostly made of organic and the new one is mostly made of nanites than organic ,after that Kiel  organic body quickly looki at any wound or problem he looks puzzled why she always transformed like this but it was not the problem,he then take some of his nerves and skin to start what look like a surgery to recover all  the damage made into her body.

Kiel second body started to spam what looked like his nerves spam but  it was strings much more durable and much more powerfull than his organic parts protecting his other body and Takime.


Kiel then start to bleed a bit in some of his veins ""Damn this took much more damage than was supossed to took"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look at all happened and he runs near to takime,and then he makes his nanites and cells runs wild making a complete nanite replicate Kiel,w his cell and his nanites now are in two different bodies,one is mostly made of organic and the new one is mostly made of nanites than organic ,after that Kiel  organic body quickly looki at any wound or problem he looks puzzled why she always transformed like this but it was not the problem,he then take some of his nerves and skin to start what look like a surgery to recover all  the damage made into her body.
> 
> Kiel second body started to spam what looked like his nerves spam but  it was strings much more durable and much more powerfull than his organic parts protecting his other body and Takime.
> 
> ...



Given Keil's slowness to react, it was fortunate that Wrasse had long since healed Takime.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Given Keil's slowness to react, it was fortunate that Wrasse had long since healed Takime.



 Takime body was in much better state due to Wrasse healing powers,so just to be certain about  the wounds that she had before he inspected all her internal organs and external body as well to see if she was perfect healed or not, if she had something that she necessary to recover kiel would do it,if not he moved his organic body near to his nanite body "well i suposse its better to take care of the two sleeping near me" and so he started to make more nanites and cells in both his bodys.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Aeron can only sigh at his wasted efforts

"A creature that makes all forms of direct attacks useless, scary thing...Still, what an idiot letting herself get blown away into the darkness. Even if she somehow found the sword, there was never any guarantee that she could eat it....whatever, Takime better thank me for this". Aeron then walks towards Johnny and holds up the ring and amulet

"Have any idea what these are?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron can only sigh at his wasted efforts
> 
> "A creature that makes all forms of direct attacks useless, scary thing...Still, what an idiot letting herself get blown away into the darkness. Even if she somehow found the sword, there was never any guarantee that she could eat it....whatever, Takime better thank me for this". Aeron then walks towards Johnny and holds up the ring and amulet
> 
> "Have any idea what these are?"



As mika disappears into the distance she lets put a cry of fustrastion. Claribel is flung the other direction but caught by Johnny before she could fly far. The sword was resonating so hard now it seems to be bending in a ferocious wind back and forth. "Oh hush now, I need a momento." Johnny sneers patronizingly at the katana. The katana hums again, "Besides the head obviously."  He gives the katana brief twirl and places it in his belt. "Oh now that is just scandalous." He comments watching Wrasse languidly lap his thick gooey tongue up and down Takime's unconscious form. He seemed to be paying special attention to detail in "certain areas". By the time he was does she was completely covered head to toe in viscous slime, like a newborn fresh out the womb.

Johnny looked at the watch he didn't have on and announced "Well it appears I am going to be late for a meeting if I dilly dally around here any longer. Pity... Guess I'll just have to come back later with my own flashlight."

Aeron walked up to Johnny. "Wait, before you go do you have any idea what these are?" He asks holding upo the ring and amulet."That appears to be the late lord Marshall's signet ring, for stamping imperial documents, identification and the like." Johnny waves his hand flippantly. "And as for this trinket" he says fondling the amulet "I do not know, but it feels... Interesting. I think I shall have it."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh now that is just scandalous." He comments watching Wrasse languidly lap his thick gooey tongue up and down Takime's unconscious form. He seemed to be paying special attention to detail in "certain areas". By the time he was does she was completely covered head to toe in viscous slime, like a newborn fresh out the womb.



And he was. Takime really needed to clean behind her ears better. Wrasse was doing her a favor.



> Johnny looked at the watch he didn't have on and announced "Well it appears I am going to be late for a meeting if I dilly dally around here any longer. Pity... Guess I'll just have to come back later with my own flashlight."
> 
> Aeron walked up to Johnny. "Wait, before you go do you have any idea what these are?" He asks holding upo the ring and amulet."That appears to be the late lord Marshall's signet ring, for stamping imperial documents, identification and the like." Johnny waves his hand flippantly. "And as for this trinket" he says fondling the amulet "I do not know, but it feels... Interesting. I think I shall have it."



Wrasse sat bolt upright. "Ooo,ooo!" He said, walking over to Aeron and Johnny. "Can I have that?" he said, pointing at the signet ring. "I should probably have it, since I'm the new Lord now."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mika-chan lands a little over 3 miles away "Oh that meanie." She stomps her foot cutely. "Are you ok?" Another little girls voice comes from behind mila. She turns to see another girl of roughly the same height with blond curls and a cherub-like face, whereing a black frilly dress, similar to a French maids outfit but without the sex appeal and a chrome spherical backpack. "Hi my names Riley"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Mika-chan brushes the dirt off, looking at Riley, "~Hi there! I'm Mika-chan! It's nice to meet you, Riley~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _No response? No problem _
> 
> Aeron gathers air around his palm and uses his speed to snatch the sword before the little mynx can place her hands on it  along with the rest of Gushin's possessions. He then proceeds to toss  crest at Robert. Then makes his way to Ed.
> 
> "Sorry, no ranged weapons but I suppose booze money should hold you over till then." Aeron places the Lord's cash in Ed's hands.



Robert catches the crest and stuffs it into his satchel.



Sabl?s said:


> "You're seriously starting  to get on my nerves brat and you can't so much as touch it. Regardless of whoever becomes it's master, if you think I'll let you soil such a magnificent weapon, You've got another thing coming." Aeron blows away Mika away with his winds
> 
> "Robert, control your strays."



"Aeron, control your damn temper..."

_Birdbrain..._



TehChron said:


> Since Mika-chan was still in the process of nomming the wind barrier that Aeron had conjured, she too, is enveloped in the sudden attack, and is blasted off alongside the weapon.
> 
> Her cute scream echoes across the horizon, informing other survivors of her location.




"Aeron!  What the fuck, man?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"Hey now, what should we do? Seems like mika isn't coming back or are you going to search for her Robert? Then theres this two sleeping,what you two gonna do?" Kiel asks for Aeron and Robert


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> the late lord Marshall's signet ring, for stamping imperial documents, identification and the like." Johnny waves his hand flippantly. "And as for this trinket" he says fondling the amulet "I do not know, but it feels... Interesting. I think I shall have it."



_I'll take it that wasn't a request, technically speaking, he earned it for saving Claribel_

Furthermoree decided to ignore Robert for not putting a leash on that thing



> Wrasse sat bolt upright. "Ooo,ooo!" He said, walking over to Aeron and Johnny. "Can I have that?" he said, pointing at the signet ring. "I should probably have it, since I'm the new Lord now."



This however sent Aeron through a loop "Uh, who are you?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Robert takes Aeron's silence in stride

_Mental note, creatures of the avian variety seem to be against forming close relationships with humans.  A sense of entitlement seems to be possessed, as well as an acute hatred of overbearing cuteness.  Recommend further studying._


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _I'll take it that wasn't a request, technically speaking, he earned it for saving Claribel_
> 
> Furthermoree decided to ignore Robert for not putting a leash on that thing
> 
> ...



"I'm Wrasse." Wrasse said. "Didn't you hear me lawfully declare myself the Lord of this city a couple minutes ago, friend? I healed your friend over after she blew herself up, too." Wrasse pointed to Takime.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I'm Wrasse." Wrasse said. "Didn't you hear me lawfully declare myself the Lord of this city a couple minutes ago, friend? I healed your friend over after she blew herself up, too." Wrasse pointed to Takime.



"I have no idea what you're-." He then follows the strange man's finger and stares at a naked Takime covered in drool and in some pretty racy areas too 

"Ed, I need a drink."

He tosses the ring in Wrasse's hands as payment for saving Takime from her own idiocy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan brushes the dirt off, looking at Riley, "~Hi there! I'm Mika-chan! It's nice to meet you, Riley~!"



Riley's eyes twinkle "Are you ok? You hit the ground quite hard. Do you need me to look you over?" The chromed exterior of riley's backpack splits open.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Riley's eyes twinkle "Are you ok? You hit the ground quite hard. Do you need me to look you over?" The chromed exterior of riley's backpack splits open.


Mikata shakes her head cutely, "~Nuh uh, Mika-chans stroooong~!" She flexes her arm for emphasis, "~Mika-chan's gonna be a magical girl~!"

She then pauses, her finger coming up to her lip contemplatively, "~Hey, hey Riley, what're you doing down here? It's pretty scary to be down here by yourself, so Magical Everyone's Friend Mika-chan will definitely protect Riley from anyone that tries to hurt her~!" She pounds her fist against her chest to demonstrate her conviction.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I have no idea what you're-." He then follows the strange man's finger and stares at a naked Takime covered in drool and in some pretty racy areas too
> 
> "Ed, I need a drink."
> 
> He tosses the ring in Wrasse's hands as payment for saving Takime from her own idiocy



Ed hands him his half flask of whiskey.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"Well,well so what we have here,oh man..." Kiel nanite body start to explore more the area,going even further,hs nanite body had a sight improved to be adapted to the darkness as well,focusing on taking every particle of light in his eyes to see through it,as well he's nanite strings were sensitve and the sensation where it touched made a map like in N-Kiel,going deeper where we still haven't explored the place,until this O-Kiel stays near Takime and Wrasse as well see Aeron taking a drink "Lets see what have further in this place thought Kiel".


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed hands him his half flask of whiskey.



"Can't hold my liquor to save my life so I won't need too much." Contrary to his words, Aeron downs over half of Ed's remaining whiskey before becoming intoxicated


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shakes her head cutely, "~Nuh uh, Mika-chans stroooong~!" She flexes her arm for emphasis, "~Mika-chan's gonna be a magical girl~!"
> 
> She then pauses, her finger coming up to her lip contemplatively, "~Hey, hey Riley, what're you doing down here? It's pretty scary to be down here by yourself, so Magical Everyone's Friend Mika-chan will definitely protect Riley from anyone that tries to hurt her~!" She pounds her fist against her chest to demonstrate her conviction.


Riley's eye twinkle even more brightly. "Strong huh? I'll just take a little peak..." Mechanical grinding sounds were heard from riley's backpack. Suddenly her expression changes and her voice becomes a bad impression of someone with a much deeper voice

"Riley why are you here"
"To fetch johnny", she responds to herself in her normal voice
"So is this fetching johnny?"
"We won't be late imm just gonna do one teenyntiny experiment real quick"
"Riley" she said to herself sternly
"It'll be super duper quick I pinky swear"
"What did johnny say?"
"No experiments before the meeting"
"So?"
"*sigh* but I really wanna..."
"I thought you were a good girl. Is this how good girls behave?"

Riley snaps to attention
"Riley is a good girl"
"Good, glad we agree"

Riley nods to herself, the matter settled. She looks to Mika "Oh I'm not scared, I have lots friends." As she smiles ear to ear Mila notices shadows darting through the sparse cover in the distance. "Well I'm going to go get my friend johnny now. Would you like to come with me?" She hold out her hand beaming a smile


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Riley's eye twinkle even more brightly. "Strong huh? I'll just take a little peak..." Mechanical grinding sounds were heard from riley's backpack. Suddenly her expression changes and her voice becomes a bad impression of someone with a much deeper voice
> 
> "Riley why are you here"
> "To fetch johnny", she responds to herself in her normal voice
> ...



Mikata tilts her head curiously, wondering idly why she talked to herself

_I bet she's lonely, mhmm. Maybe she'd feel better if she was with Mika-chan FOREVER AND EVER._ The girl didn't even notice that her instinct to consume everyone around her had yet to assert itself even once in the presence of her new friend.

"~Oh, you know Mister Johnny too! He's over that-a-way with the rest of Mika-chan's friends~!" She pauses, pouting cutely for a moment, "~Except for Mister Aeron, he's the meanie that sent me flying all these miles away. Mika-chan thinks he's really strong too, since he's strong enough to bully Mika-chan for no reason...~" Her eyes turn downcast at the memory.

"~He's such a meanie...~" However, her eyes suddenly sparkle once more with cheer, as she looks up at Riley, "~But it's ooooooookay, since Mika-chan was able to meet Riley-chan! Let's be friends, ei~!"

Her energy returned to her, Mika-chan holds out her hand expectantly towards Riley, "~Mister's friends are Mika-chan's friends, since Mister helped Mika-chan's friends, so Mika-chan wants to help Mister's friends too~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata tilts her head curiously, wondering idly why she talked to herself
> 
> _I bet she's lonely, mhmm. Maybe she'd feel better if she was with Mika-chan FOREVER AND EVER._ The girl didn't even notice that her instinct to consume everyone around her had yet to assert itself even once in the presence of her new friend.
> 
> ...


[Youtube]kr2dxbVZpSI[/youtube]

And so they went, hand in hand, skipping and singing cheerily the whole way, Riley and mika were truly the bestest of friends. In mere minutes they had rejoined the group. At the sight of Riley Johnny tutted. "Did they send you to retrieve me? You'd tink I was irresponsible or something." Riley vigorously shook her head "I just wanted to see you johnny,I completed my assignment and you owe me a bed time story." Johnny smiled "So I do. Thank you for reminding me dear Riley." Riley locks her eyes on the headless corpse, her gaze is unblinking. Her backpack opens. "Riley..." "Huh, what? I wasn't going to do anything I promise." Her backpack   closes

Johnny turns to the companions "Well it has been fun but I think its time I take my leave." Johnny grabs riley by the waste and winks at the group "I get the feeling we will be meeting again, real soon." He flexes his legs and jumps, they take off like a meteor impact in reverse and disappear into the sky

[Youtube]pxfnaL_LHpg[/YouTube]


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Johnny turns to the companions "Well it has been fun but I think its time I take my leave." Johnny grabs riley by the waste and winks at the group "I get the feeling we will be meeting again, real soon." He flexes his legs and jumps, they take off like a meteor impact in reverse and disappear into the sky




"See ya friend,was nice to have you around,so now what" Kiel was still exploring with his other body the place but didn't get nothing so far.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse tilted his head, observing the new Takime. Deciding that he liked blue far better than red, Wrasse stood up and shed his blankets. He walked over to Takime and deftly pulled off all her clothes. Then he leaned down, and started licking her. The sounds of wet, gooey slobbering followed. Wherever Wrasse's tongue passed, flesh began to regrow, muscle reknit, and bones reset.  Joints popped back into place, burns turned healthy and new, and organ returned to peak functionality. When Wrasse sat back up, Takime was as good as new, albeit completely covered in spit. Ever the gentleman, Wrasse walked over and grabbed his blanket and tossed it over her unconscious form. Then he crawled under the blanket too, and went to sleep. With his back to Takime, of course.



Distracted by Mika being blasted off, Robert suddenly reacts to this scene.

"Hey!  What the fuck are you doing you blasted pervert!  Public lewdness is not only immoral but also illegal!!!"

Robert marches up to Wrasse.  "You have got a lot of explaining to do..."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> [Youtube]kr2dxbVZpSI[/youtube]
> 
> And so they went, hand in hand, skipping and singing cheerily the whole way, Riley and mika were truly the bestest of friends. In mere minutes they had rejoined the group. At the sight of Riley Johnny tutted. "Did they send you to retrieve me? You'd tink I was irresponsible or something." Riley vigorously shook her head "I just wanted to see you johnny,I completed my assignment and you owe me a bed time story." Johnny smiled "So I do. Thank you for reminding me dear Riley." Riley locks her eyes on the headless corpse, her gaze is unblinking. Her backpack opens. "Riley..." "Huh, what? I wasn't going to do anything I promise." Her backpack   closes
> 
> ...



Mika-chan waves energetically as her new friends depart, "~Bye-bye! See you again soon Mister and Rileeeey~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Oh!  Mika-Chan~!  You're back!  Did mean ol' Aeron hurt you?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh!  Mika-Chan~!  You're back!  Did mean ol' Aeron hurt you?"



"~Noooope! Mika-chan's strong, after all~!" The girl cheers, a hand on her hip while the other is up making a victory sign towards Robert.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Excellent!  I might've have to pay him back otherwise!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

"~That's goood! Even though Aeron is a meanie, Mika-chan would feel bad if he had to get hurt just because he was much weaker than Mika-chan~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"That's the spirit Mika-Chan~!  You have all the makings of a Magical Girl already!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Well,well so what we have here,oh man..." Kiel nanite body start to explore more the area,going even further,hs nanite body had a sight improved to be adapted to the darkness as well,focusing on taking every particle of light in his eyes to see through it,as well he's nanite strings were sensitve and the sensation where it touched made a map like in N-Kiel,going deeper where we still haven't explored the place,until this O-Kiel stays near Takime and Wrasse as well see Aeron taking a drink "Lets see what have further in this place thought Kiel".



The nanite body destroyed by something a few miles to the south. Before its destruction it communicates to Kiel a disturbing imagine. Some ever changing shape.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The form of the naked and very broken girl lays on the ground and her appearance had changed once again to a much larger and older looking girl with long blue hair, body still covered in scars and missing a breast.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*The Briefing*​Another image this time, it seems this one is to inform of what the mission was

"Miss Takime, I hear you failed your test for your future position to serve the emperor. I do hope you don't fail this one else you're family will suffer along with you, it's that important. Now."
The man swivels his chair around grabbing some documents
"..."
"Here, you go everything you need to know, sign off here and here."
Takime does so and the man's glasses glint
"Go ahead and read through it, should be a fun. Always getting the easiest assignments. If you really want to impress the emperor you should take this one as well. He pushes a paper forward."
The first assignment that was described as easy was to give an assessment of every single layer along with it's lords since it's required to have their permission to pass through the doors. Gauge their levels of corruption along with the place they rule.
Of course this came with the right to use a pass to easily pass through. already given to Takime of course.
It even recommends finding a group on the lowest floor that wants to move up to blend in better.
The second however reads.

"Gather intel and infiltrate the Black Scorpions" 
It has confidential stamped on every page and several profiles most if not all blank silhouettes.
"You're in a rather nice position to do this so a few of the higher ups suggested it. If you succeed in both missions you would be rocketed up to the top to finally achieve what you want."
"But the Black Scorpions, I stand next to no chance against them and I certainly wouldn't want to join them."
"Exactly, if the Lords won't know who you are they won't as well. It's the perfect opportunity. Now are you going to sign off on this one?"
Takime hesitates, but eventually signs it
"Good girl. Your parents should be proud to have such a courageous girl. You'll be sent off 2 days from now and sent to the lowest level making your way up. As far as anyone is concerned your birthplace and place of living is The Pitts. Once you make it to the very top your assignment is complete and you'll give a report to the emperor himself on everything you saw. If he deems it satisfactory you'll be given the position."
The man's glasses glint and he takes the documents back
"I wish you luck, Hail the emperor!"
"Hail the emperor!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I have no idea what you're-." He then follows the strange man's finger and stares at a naked Takime covered in drool and in some pretty racy areas too
> 
> "Ed, I need a drink."
> 
> He tosses the ring in Wrasse's hands as payment for saving Takime from her own idiocy



"Bitchn'." Wrasse says, and slides the ring on. He puffs out his chest and places his hand on an imaginary gold-capped walking stick. He felt like a true Lord already.



manidk said:


> Distracted by Mika being blasted off, Robert suddenly reacts to this scene.
> 
> "Hey!  What the fuck are you doing you blasted pervert!  Public lewdness is not only immoral but also illegal!!!"
> 
> Robert marches up to Wrasse.  "You have got a lot of explaining to do..."



"Hello. I'm Wrasse. I'm the new Lord of this city. Got a ring and everything. I was just saving you comrade's life after she nearly blew herself up. I guess if you feel so strongly about this, friend, I can let her die next time." Wrasse said with a shrug. He leaned towards Robert and peered into his face. He suddenly grinned and enveloped Robert in a big hug. "Well, if it isn't Footstool/Bed! How have you been in the last couple minutes since I left you?"

Wrasse waved after Johnny and Riley. "Bye! Thanks for all your help with becoming a Lord!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"I'm no one's bed asswipe!  And that certainly didn't look like healing to me!  It looked like you were violating a chaste maiden!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'm no one's bed asswipe!  And that certainly didn't look like healing to me!  It looked like you were violating a chaste maiden!"



Mika-chan begins giggling mirthfully at the suggestion that Takime is either chaste or even a maiden

"~Mika-chan thinks Mister is filled with wishful thinkings~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Mika-Chan~!  Don't be mean!  Ms. Takime here has saved our lives before!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"Poor Poor Robbie. it ain't gonna happen unless you grow the balls for it, bro. Aeron drunkily speaks up


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Mika-Chan~!  Don't be mean!  Ms. Takime here has saved our lives before!"



The magical slime girl raises her fists under her chin cutely, "~Really?! When was that, Mister~?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Poor Poor Robbie. it ain't gonna happen unless you grow the balls for it, bro. Aeron drunkily speaks up



"I think you may be misunderstanding something, Big Bird."



TehChron said:


> The magical slime girl raises her fists under her chin cutely, "~Really?! When was that, Mister~?"



"Shortly before you joined us, actually."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Poor Poor Robbie. it ain't gonna happen unless you grow the balls for it, bro. Aeron drunkily speaks up



Mika-chan tilts her head cutely at the comment, "~Mika-chan thinks that someone who would attack a child has fewer balls than someone who talks about being a pervert and a loser, Mister. At least Mister p*d*p**** knows better than to lay his hands on Mika-chan~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'm no one's bed asswipe!  And that certainly didn't look like healing to me!  It looked like you were violating a chaste maiden!"



"Surgery doesn't look like healing either; it looks like a particularly cruel and inventive form of murder." Wrasse pointed out



manidk said:


> "Mika-Chan~!  Don't be mean!  Ms. Takime here has saved our lives before!"



"Listen to the small child. They are often filled with unconventional wisdom. I think its because they were so recently eggs, so they're connected to the birds of the air and the fish of the sea more intimately than adults." Wrasse said. He nodded sagely.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

> "I think you may be misunderstanding something, Big Bird."



"Riiiiight. Whatever you say, power to you just in case"



> Mika-chan tilts her head cutely at the comment, "~Mika-chan thinks that someone who would attack a child has fewer balls than someone who talks about being a pervert and a loser, Mister. At least Mister p*d*p**** knows better than to lay his hands on Mika-chan~!"



"WHO DID THAT?! I'LL KICK HIS ASS"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Surgery doesn't look like healing either; it looks like a particularly cruel and inventive form of murder." Wrasse pointed out



Robert ponders on that for a moment.

"You speak well, gross man."





> "Listen to the small child. They are often filled with unconventional wisdom. I think its because they were so recently eggs, so they're connected to the birds of the air and the fish of the sea more intimately than adults." Wrasse said. He nodded sagely.



"I don't believe you saw where Mika-Chan~ came from, did you?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Riiiiight. Whatever you say, power to you just in case"



Robert merely looked away and sighed.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "WHO DID THAT?! I'LL KICK HIS ASS"



"~Mika-chan thinks Mister is retarded, yaaaay~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan thinks Mister is retarded, yaaaay~!"



"I guess you could've said..."

Robert places his shades on his head for the first time in a while.

"Bird-brained."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert ponders on that for a moment.
> 
> "You speak well, gross man."



"I try." Wrasse says with a small bow.




> "I don't believe you saw where Mika-Chan~ came from, did you?"



"I don't believe that matters to my metaphor."


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I try." Wrasse says with a small bow.



"Try more, I like the cut of your jib."



> "I don't believe that matters to my metaphor."



"I...  I think it does, actually."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"Okay, bored now. Gonna go play over there." Aeron points towards Kiel and traps him in a headlock. 

 "Watcha doing, buddy?" Kiel explains some unknown shapeless object that draws Aeron's curiosity in that direction, against his common sense


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"You goin' to take a piss, Aeron!?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I guess you could've said *that he's*..."
> 
> Robert places his shades on his head for the first time in a while.
> 
> "Bird-brained."



Mika-chan nods vigorously, "~Yeah! Mister's so witty, he got it right on the first try~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You goin' to take a piss, Aeron!?"



"NOPE! KIEL SAYS HE FOUND SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH OVER THERE SO I'M  GONNA PLAY DETECTIVE" A drunk Aeron walks off into the darkness humming a tune


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "NOPE! KIEL SAYS HE FOUND SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH OVER THERE SO I'M  GONNA PLAY DETECTIVE" A drunk Aeron walks off into the darkness humming a tune



"Guys...  I think we should go with them..."

Robert puts Takime in barrier since she's still unconcious as the group walks over.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "NOPE! KIEL SAYS HE FOUND SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH OVER THERE SO I'M  GONNA PLAY DETECTIVE" A drunk Aeron walks off into the darkness humming a tune



"Awesome! More property to reposses!" Wrasse says, and sprints off after Aeron.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Guys...  I think we should go with them..."
> 
> Robert puts Takime in barrier since she's still unconcious as the group walks over.



"~Yay! Another new adventure~!" Mika-chan shouts, as she begins skipping along energetically.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "NOPE! KIEL SAYS HE FOUND SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH OVER THERE SO I'M  GONNA PLAY DETECTIVE" A drunk Aeron walks off into the darkness humming a tune



Aeron drunkly struts south, before long he sees it, that which should not be. It looks just as he remembered. He stops walking 200 feet away and simply stares. It hurts his eyes but he is drawn to it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

The group arrives shortly after to see Aeron slack jawed and still


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Uh... Aeron?  What is that, birdseed?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"oooooooooh. This feels familiar, I want a better look." Despite some unknown force damaging his body, Aeron presses on towards the source,


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

As Mika-chan arrives, she follows Aeron's gaze towards the impossible object before them.

"~Ooooh, pretty~!"

That Which Should Not Be stares at That Which Should Also Not Be for a long moment, before blinking rapidly

"~Mika-Chan's gonna nom it~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "oooooooooh. This feels familiar, I want a better look." Despite some unknown force damaging his body, Aeron presses on towards the source,



Aaron progresses forward. At 150 feet away he feels a pressure all around him like a great weight. At 100 feet he is sprawl on the ground unable to move. His body 100 times heavier than it should be.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Wrasse walks up and stares That Which Should Not Be. He raises a hand, and points a single imperious finger at it.
"DIbs!" he announces.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

"Yeah, I don't think that we should go anywhere near that." Ed suggested. 

Ed sees Aeron moving towards the item, drunkenly shuffling towards it. 
_Lightweight. That whiskey was only 50% alcohol._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse walks up and stares That Which Should Not Be. He raises a hand, and points a single imperious finger at it.
> "DIbs!" he announces.



Wrasse gleefully runs up to the "thing" and grabs it in his hand  spinning it on his finger like a basketball. When he does this the force which has seized aeron is released


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Robert had begun to pull out his key, but quickly put it back as Aeron was freed.

"That was odd."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Wrasse gleefully runs up to the "thing" and grabs it in his hand  spinning it on his finger like a basketball. When he does this the force which has seized aeron is released



"~Ne, ne, Mister, can I see that~?" The cosplaying child asks Wrasse innocently.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Wrasse gleefully runs up to the "thing" and grabs it in his hand  spinning it on his finger like a basketball. When he does this the force which has seized aeron is released



"Neat-o." Wrasse says. He grasps the "thing" with both hands, lifts it into the air, and says, "da-na-na-na-na-na-na-NA-NA-NA!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Ne, ne, Mister, can I see that~?" The cosplaying child asks Wrasse innocently.



"Maybe later." Wrasse says, turning the "thing" around in his hands.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Neat-o." Wrasse says. He grasps the "thing" with both hands, lifts it into the air, and says, "da-na-na-na-na-na-na-NA-NA-NA!"



A Powerful and genderless voice speaks in wrasse's head

"Lord Marshall these are bleak times upon us. The blight has infected your layer, might I reccomend complete genocide of this current crop and  the acquisition of 20% of the populations from the neighboring layers."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordinarily, the shock of the sudden pain would make other individuals snap out of a drunken state and the alcoholic effects had indeed left Aeron's system yet Aeron only falls deeper into his daze of insanity and for a moment, his eyes changed into a bright-red color and a wide grin appeared on his face.

Then the pain was instantly released when Wrasse touched the object and Aeron gets up, his eyes morphing back into their original color

"Huh? Is that it?! " Aeron says incredulously, sporting an almost angered expression


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A Powerful and genderless voice speaks in wrasse's head
> 
> "Lord Marshall these are bleak times upon us. The blight has infected your layer, might I reccomend complete genocide of this current crop and  the acquisition of 20% of the populations from the neighboring layers."



Wrasse purses his lips. "Hmmm. That is a sound recommendation if I've ever heard one. Before we get on with that though, might I ask who you are?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse purses his lips. "Hmmm. That is a sound recommendation if I've ever heard one. Before we get on with that though, might I ask who you are?"



"This unit is #43 of 195. Designation Oblivificarus"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "This unit is #43 of 195. Designation Oblivificarus"



"Nice to meet you Oblivificarus. So, what do you do? And what's this "blight" you mentioned?" Wrasse asked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Nice to meet you Oblivificarus. So, what do you do? And what's this "blight" you mentioned?" Wrasse asked.



"The blight Lord Marshall. The festering corruption in his majesty's shining empire. The infection much be excised if the healing is to being. Shall I commence Armageddon mode? Survivors calculated at 20,534,663 of the original 280,649,746. Genocide should take an estimated 43 seconds."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The blight Lord Marshall. The festering corruption in his majesty's shining empire. The infection much be excised if the healing is to being. Shall I commence Armageddon mode? Survivors calculated at 20,534,663 of the original 280,649,746. Genocide should take an estimated 43 seconds."



Look, Oblivificarus. I know a bit about healing, and I know you can't just go around excising stuff willy-nilly! Please clarify as to the nature of the "blight," in specific terms please. _Then_ we can commence Armageddon mode, with whole hearts and certain minds. Foreknowledge is forearmed. Or something like that." Wrasse said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Look, Oblivificarus. I know a bit about healing, and I know you can't just go around excising stuff willy-nilly! Please clarify as to the nature of the "blight," in specific terms please. _Then_ we can commence Armageddon mode, with whole hearts and certain minds. Foreknowledge is forearmed. Or something like that." Wrasse said.



"The Blight, The Blight, The Blight. The apostasy of the throne. Doubt is unforgivable. The Grand Emperor forgives, this unit does not. To allow doubt is to invite ruin and place the souls of everyone living at risk. Curruption, Corruption, Curruption. Deletion is required, excise the blight, save whole."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Aeron turns to Wrasse "You're a troublesome fella, aren't ya? If there's a problem that you're told to fixed, there's no need for questions,  that only causes unnecessary complications. Kill them and get it over with." The words Aeron spoke felt natural, as if they had been recited time and again


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The Blight, The Blight, The Blight. The apostasy of the throne. Doubt is unforgivable. The Grand Emperor forgives, this unit does not. To allow doubt is to invite ruin and place the souls of everyone living at risk. Curruption, Corruption, Curruption. Deletion is required, excise the blight, save whole."



"Aaaah. _Doubt._ That is a problem." Wrasse says, nodding. "So, is your job just to make sure there isn't any Blight, or do you have other functions? Also, this particular area isn't being included under the genocide, right?" Wrasse asked.



Sabl?s said:


> Aeron turns to Wrasse "You're a troublesome fella, aren't ya? If there's a problem that you're told to fixed, there's no need for questions,  that only causes unnecessary complications. Kill them and get it over with." The words Aeron spoke felt natural, as if they had been recited time and again



"You hush. I'm busy talking to the voice inside my magic death sphere."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Aaaah. _Doubt._ That is a problem." Wrasse says, nodding. "So, is your job just to make sure there isn't any Blight, or do you have other functions? Also, this particular area isn't being included under the genocide, right?" Wrasse asked.



"The entirety of the hive is under my jurisdiction under order of the Grand Emperor himself. This units function is deletion of currupt elements. The integrity of The Hive must be preserved over all."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"Wait" Kiel says "Wrasse can you remove from this thing if it knows about anything that can change it shape and destroyed a not long ago a body same to mine?" Said Kiel while his left eyes was used to mak a construct using his organic eye with nanites to use as scout "hahaha,this refresh my mind"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Uh... Wrasse, Aeron... What the fuck is going on over there?  Did I hear 'Armageddon?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You hush. I'm busy talking to the voice inside my magic death sphere."



[YOUTUBE]Uyr6SGWw1XQ[/YOUTUBE]

_I feel like there's something important I should tell him ....nah, it'll be more fun if he don't know_ Aeron grins and asks Ed for more whiskey


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The entirety of the hive is under my jurisdiction under order of the Grand Emperor himself. This units function is deletion of currupt elements. The integrity of The Hive must be preserved over all."



"Nice. You must be really important then, huh? Well then, you should do you job, and purge the Blight. Go-go Armageddon mode!" Wrasse said. "But don't kill anyone right here, okay? I still need to go get new people after all, and I don't think these guys are from this layer, so I'm gonna say they count as new people." Wrasse holds Oblivificarus up in the air. "After you're done, you should come back so we can chat some more!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Takime slowly awakens and opens her eyes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Nice. You must be really important then, huh? Well then, you should do you job, and purge the Blight. Go-go Armageddon mode!" Wrasse said. "But don't kill anyone right here, okay? I still need to go get new people after all, and I don't think these guys are from this layer, so I'm gonna say they count as new people." Wrasse holds Oblivificarus up in the air. "After you're done, you should come back so we can chat some more!"



*Armageddon mode enabled.* *Blight purge commencing.* *Requisitioning required shinsoo.*

The veins bulge in Wrasse's arms as his shinsoo is violently siphoned from his body. His must led clench so hard his joints begin popping. Hisnjaw clenches so tight his teeth begin cracking.
*Shinsoo insufficient*  *Armageddon mode disabled*

Wrasse drops to his hands and knees in a pool of sweat, his eyes bloodshot. "Lord Marshall, alarm, your shinsoo reserves are dangerously low"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"Your majesty, Takime's waking up. Better start thinking of how to explain rapi-i mean saving her or else you won't have to worry about killing anyone ever again" Not caring that the person he was speaking to appeared to be dangerously close to death


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"Yeah, Wrasse.  Have fun with that one... She's got a temper."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly awakens and opens her eyes


Then slowly gets up then hits a barrier, the covers on her fall off revealing two large breasts.
"Ow! What the?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then slowly gets up then hits a barrier, the covers on her fall off revealing two large breasts.
> "Ow! What the?"



Robert's eyes nearly blow out of his skull as his nose starts bleeding violently.

He then passes out, and the barrier disappears.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then slowly gets up then hits a barrier, the covers on her fall off revealing two large breasts.
> "Ow! What the?"



"Before you start panicking, I need you to calm down and think clearly. No jumping to conclusions like our Lord Marshall, sorry former Lord Marshall."  'Aeron' attempts to control the situation before it gets out of hand, supposedly

"Oh and Kiel caressed your body while you were asleep." then proceeds to give Kiel a thumbs up


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Armageddon mode enabled.* *Blight purge commencing.* *Requisitioning required shinsoo.*
> 
> The veins bulge in Wrasse's arms as his shinsoo is violently siphoned from his body. His must led clench so hard his joints begin popping. Hisnjaw clenches so tight his teeth begin cracking.
> *Shinsoo insufficient*  *Armageddon mode disabled*
> ...



Wrasse runs his tongue over his teeth quickly, healing them of their cracks. He gives his joints a once over to repair them, too. He sighs, and says "Sorry, Oblivificarious. I only recently became Lord Marshall, so I might not be as strong as the old one yet." Wrasse's eye's brightened. "I know!" he says. "I'm going to need to go up higher in the Hive in order to get the stuff I need to rebuild this city. So why don't you come with me? I'm sure I'll get stronger as I go along, and when we're done, we can come back he and have a good ol' purge. Everyone will be saved from the Blight, and live happily ever after. How does that sound to you?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then slowly gets up then hits a barrier, the covers on her fall off revealing two large breasts.
> "Ow! What the?"



Wrasse waved to Takime. "Hello~! Glad to see you healed well!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then slowly gets up then hits a barrier, the covers on her fall off revealing two large breasts.
> "Ow! What the?"


Mika-chan glares at the twin orbs with a poorly concealed fury, "~Fuuuuuuuuuu~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes nearly blow out of his skull as his nose starts bleeding violently.
> 
> He then passes out, and the barrier disappears.


Takime looks down at her bare breasts still unaware of everyone
"Eh they are both back?! Wait did I grow some? I don't ever remember being this tall of big before. Just have to make sure it real..."
Some groping was involved.
"Huh guess it is. "


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

"Hey, Robert, ya got a camera in that hammerspace of yours? 

...Not for what you're probably thinking, I assure you. I just wanna snap a picture for...some other purpose.

..........Robert?" Ed turns to his side, and sees Robert, passed out on the floor.

_Damn lightweight._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse runs his tongue over his teeth quickly, healing them of their cracks. He gives his joints a once over to repair them, too. He sighs, and says "Sorry, Oblivificarious. I only recently became Lord Marshall, so I might not be as strong as the old one yet." Wrasse's eye's brightened. "I know!" he says. "I'm going to need to go up higher in the Hive in order to get the stuff I need to rebuild this city. So why don't you come with me? I'm sure I'll get stronger as I go along, and when we're done, we can come back he and have a good ol' purge. Everyone will be saved from the Blight, and live happily ever after. How does that sound to you?"



*Hum. Hum. Hum* "Acceptable"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks down at her bare breasts still unaware of everyone
> "Eh they are both back?! Wait did I grow some? I don't ever remember being this tall of big before. Just have to make sure it real..."
> Some groping was involved.
> "Huh guess it is. "



Robert wakes up, just to notice then and pass out again in a violent nosebleed.



Phx12 said:


> "Hey, Robert, ya got a camera in that hammerspace of yours?
> 
> ...Not for what you're probably thinking, I assure you. I just wanna snap a picture for...some other purpose.
> 
> ...



"..."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Hum. Hum. Hum* "Acceptable"



"HOORAY!" Wrasse cries, leaping as far into the air as his weakened body could. He spun around. "Hey everyone! Wanna go on an epic adventure?" he asked the rest of the group


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

"Wait a moment are my scars gone too?"
Takime lifts the covers completely in front of everyone unknowingly to check

"Hang on a moment why am I covered in slime..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks down at her bare breasts still unaware of everyone
> "Eh they are both back?! Wait did I grow some? I don't ever remember being this tall of big before. Just have to make sure it real..."
> Some groping was involved.
> "Huh guess it is. "



"Well,thats good don't you think Takime,the slime come from Wrase he treated you? And Wrasse why would you start the armageddon thing?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "HOORAY!" Wrasse cries, leaping as far into the air as his weakened body could. He spun around. "Hey everyone! Wanna go on an epic adventure?" he asked the rest of the group



Mikata stops glaring at Takimes endowments at this, "~Mika-chan wants! Mika-chan wants~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Disappointed at the lack of Kiel's guts spilled over the horizon, Aeron walks over to Ed

"Stop being stingy and give me more."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wait a moment are my scars gone too?"
> Takime lifts the covers completely in front of everyone unknowingly to check
> 
> "Hang on a moment why am I covered in slime..."



"Oh, that isn't slime." Wrasse said. "You were pretty much dead, and I liked your blue hair, so I thought I might as well save you, seeing as my saliva has healing properties. So I licked you. A lot. And now you're all better! Isn't life magical?"



lokoxDZz said:


> "Well,thats good don't you think Takime,the slime come from Wrase he treated you? And Wrasse why would you start the armageddon thing?"



"Because Oblivificarus made some very sound adn compelling arguements as to how Armageddon was the right choice in this situation." Wrasse said.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Because Oblivificarus made some very sound adn compelling arguements as to how Armageddon was the right choice in this situation." Wrasse said.



"Well i can't blame you if its that the case,so we are going higher now" Kiel says


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Oh, that isn't slime." Wrasse said. "You were pretty much dead, and I liked your blue hair, so I thought I might as well save you, seeing as my saliva has healing properties. So I licked you. A lot. And now you're all better! Isn't life magical?"


There is a silence for a while. You could swear as Takime looks at the party naked and they look at her back and forth a tumbleweed goes by.
She pulls out her needle and turns the coverings into makeshift clothes
"What did you... just say?"
Takime's eyes seem to turn to ice and she starts walking towards Wrasse slowly and then at a brisk pace


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a silence for a while. You could swear as Takime looks at the party naked and they look at her back and forth a tumbleweed goes by.
> She pulls out her needle and turns the coverings into makeshift clothes
> "What did you... just say?"
> Takime's eyes seem to turn to ice and she starts walking towards Wrasse slowly and then at a brisk pace



"I said, isn't life -- did you just take my blanket?" Wrasse asks, scowling. "That's a dick move, especially considering that I saved you life. Give it back!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I said, isn't life -- did you just take my blanket?" Wrasse asks, scowling. "That's a dick move, especially considering that I saved you life. Give it back!"



The gap is almost closed Takime has an especially scary look in her eyes.
Wrasse could easily choose to meet the gap


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Disappointed at the lack of Kiel's guts spilled over the horizon, Aeron walks over to Ed
> 
> "Stop being stingy and give me more."



"Fine. But be careful, it's about half alcohol." Ed hands Aeron his flask.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"Takime you will need some clothes i don't think you will feel confortable this way..."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The gap is almost closed Takime has an especially scary look in her eyes.
> Wrasse could easily choose to meet the gap



Wrasse looks down at Oblivificarus. "Hey, Oblivificarus. Did you absorb enough shinsoo from me to give her an attitude adjustment?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Fine. But be careful, it's about half alcohol." Ed hands Aeron his flask.



"Don't worry, we can always get more." Aeron pulls out the stacks of cash he plundered from Gushin and downs the drink


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse looks down at Oblivificarus. "Hey, Oblivificarus. Did you absorb enough shinsoo from me to give her an attitude adjustment?"


It's too late Wrasse is met with a massive bear hug before he could get an answer he starts to get suffocated between two large pairs of breasts
"Thank you so much! Do you know how long my body was like that? Oh that's right you said something about being your blanket right?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Robert sneezes in his coma and a multitude of barriers pop up everywhere, including between Takime and Wrasse.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's to late Wrasse is met with a massive bear hug before he could get an answer he starts to get suffocated between two large pairs of breasts
> "Thank you so much! Do you know how long my body was like that? Oh that's right you said something about being your blanket right?"



"Ah. Scratch that, Oblivificarus."  Wrasse said. "You're welcome, it was no problem. Yes, that blanket is very important to me. Could you please put it back the way it was? I'll trade you my clothes if need be."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah. Scratch that, Oblivificarus."  Wrasse said. "You're welcome, it was no problem. Yes, that blanket is very important to me. Could you please put it back the way it was? I'll trade you my clothes if need be."



"Oh no need for that."
Takime gives it back exactly the way it was before Wrasse could even blink...
She's completely naked again
"I'll just take sheets from Robert, he always has some for some reason."
Takime starts walking over to the unconscious Robert and kneels down in front of him
"Must have been a tough fight if it knocked you out like that. Hey Robert, Robert wake up. I need some sheets for clothes." 
Takime starts pushing Robert around


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

"That's a bad idea."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Mika-chan silently sneaks up behind the distracted Takime, making a grab for her large knockers, "~How can Mika-chan get this big fuuuuuuuu~?!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh no need for that."
> Takime gives it back exactly the way it was before Wrasse could even blink...
> She's completely naked again
> "I'll just take sheets from Robert, he always has some for some reason."
> ...



"Huh, that's weird." Wrasse says, walking over. "I remember him being fine a minute ago." Wrasse gives Robert a brief examination. "There doesn't appear to be anything externally wrong with him, so..." Wrasse nods decisively. "We'll have to administer the healing directly to his internal body." Tucking Oblivificarus under one arm, Wrasse cupped Robert head with his free hand, and like a prince freeing a princess from and evil curse in a fairy tale, Wrasse leaned down and began frenching Robert.


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh no need for that."
> Takime gives it back exactly the way it was before Wrasse could even blink...
> She's completely naked again
> "I'll just take sheets from Robert, he always has some for some reason."
> ...



"Can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame str- What?  Yeah ok."  Robert digs through his satchel, not yet looking up.  He grabs a navy blue sheet and deposits it in Takime's hands.

"Hmm, melons...  WHA-!?"  Robert is blown back three meters by the force of his nosebleed before passing out again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame str- What?  Yeah ok."  Robert digs through his satchel, not yet looking up.  He grabs a navy blue sheet and deposits it in Takime's hands.
> 
> "Hmm, melons...  WHA-!?"  Robert is blown back three meters by the force of his nosebleed before passing out again.


Takime sews the clothes into a tight school girl navy blue outfit
"Thanks!"
Takime gets up her hips hit Mika-chan flinging the very flat moe blob a large distance away.
"Hey Robert get up already stop running off!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

Aeron takes a screenshot of the special moment between Robert and Wrasse with a camera he found


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gets up her hips hit Mika-chan flinging the very flat moe blob a large distance away.
> "Hey Robert get up already stop running off!"


"~Old hag needs to stop hurting Mister with her useless meat! Fuuuuu~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Old hag needs to stop hurting Mister with her useless meat! Fuuuuu~!"



"Oh hey it's Mika-chan. How are you doing Mika?"
Mika starts getting petted on her head.
"You're so cute<3"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh hey it's Mika-chan. How are you doing Mika?"
> Mika starts getting petted on her head.
> "You're so cute<3"



"~Mika-chan thinks Old Hag should start acting her age! Fuuuu~!"

The slime girl snaps her teeth at the blue haired womans hand irritabley


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Images flash through Robert's mind as he lay in his coma.  The small shack where he lived in the Pitts.  Dust.  Dry fields.  A woman.  A young girl who resembled her more than Robert.  The scenes, depressing as they are, are colored vividly.  

The images lose their color.  Empty plates.  More dust, dryer fields.  An empty shack.  Two holes in the yard, one large, one small.

Robert remembers the man who gave him a chance to escape that hell.  _If only he'd come a week sooner..._  The man offers Robert a hand, then leans close and...

"What the fuck, that's not how it..."  



Ichypa said:


> Wrasse leaned down and began frenching Robert.



Robert's eyes open with enough force to create small shockwaves.

"MHMHMMHDPFFF FSDFOSFMSDFFSG!"

A barrier erupted outwards from Robert's body, pushing Wrasse away.

"GOOD GOD MAN!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan thinks Old Hag should start acting her age! Fuuuu~!"
> 
> The slime girl snaps her teeth at the blue haired womans hand irritabley



For some reason Mika-chan keeps missing all of her bites while she is continually petted on her head. (rank difference is too huge)
"So adorable~ But you could be cuter, want to be cuter Mika-chan?"
Takime's eyes seem to glint


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 13, 2013)

"By the way,someone knows anything about a shape changing being aside from mika-chan?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> Images flash through Robert's mind as he lay in his coma.  The small shack where he lived in the Pitts.  Dust.  Dry fields.  A woman.  A young girl who resembled her more than Robert.  The scenes, depressing as they are, are colored vividly.
> 
> The images lose their color.  Empty plates.  More dust, dryer fields.  An empty shack.  Two holes in the yard, one large, one small.
> 
> ...



"Ah! Excellent!" Wrasse said. He turned around and cupped a hand to his mouth. "Miss! I have successfully healed Robert here!" Wrasse nodded, pleased with himself. "I shall remember that technique for cure unconsciousness in the future."


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah! Excellent!" Wrasse said. He turned around and cupped a hand to his mouth. "Miss! I have successfully healed Robert here!" Wrasse nodded, pleased with himself. "I shall remember that technique for cure unconsciousness in the future."



"NononononononononononononoNONONONONONONONONO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!  Do NOT remember that!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ed was, once again, in the back laughing.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "NononononononononononononoNONONONONONONONONO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!  Do NOT remember that!"



"You need not worry, friend." Wrasse said reassuringly, ignoring Robert's protests. "I have absolute confidence with my tongue skills. Even if your throat or mouth is damaged at the time, I'm sure I can administer the healing without causing any further damage. I am a professional."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "NononononononononononononoNONONONONONONONONO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!  Do NOT remember that!"



"He doesn't have to. I've got it all right here." Aeron holds up the camera much to Robert's displeasure


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You need not worry, friend." Wrasse said reassuringly, ignoring Robert's protests. "I have absolute confidence with my tongue skills. Even if your throat or mouth is damaged at the time, I'm sure I can administer the healing without causing any further damage. I am a professional."



"You are cruisin' for a bruisin' if you even think about doing that again you weirdo!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "He doesn't have to. I've got it all right here." Aeron holds up the camera much to Robert's displeasure



The camera is quickly crushed in a barrier.

"No respect... Ugh."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> The camera is quickly crushed in a barrier.
> 
> "No respect... Ugh."



"Talk about a short fuse." Aeron holds an identical camera behind his back


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You are cruisin' for a bruisin' if you even think about doing that again you weirdo!"



Wrasse just shrugs.
"Oh, by the way, Oblivificarus!" Wrasse says, returning his attention to his new friend. "Can you detection stuff and the like? Could you tell us if there are any other weapons or tools left lying around down here?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Talk about a short fuse." Aeron holds an identical camera behind his back



"I swear to the Emperor's beard I will go Terry on your sorry ass my fine-feathered friend."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I swear to the Emperor's beard I will go Terry on your sorry ass my fine-feathered friend."



"Who's Terry?" Wrasse asked.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I swear to the Emperor's beard I will go Terry on your sorry ass my fine-feathered friend."



"You've been seriously on edge since Gas died. All Wrasse did was heal you, no sexual intent behind it. Must be a human thing." Aeron replied flippantly


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Who's Terry?" Wrasse asked.



"Someone we terrorized and got killed. 
That is, until he went apeshit and broke our resident cybebe. 
It kinda get weird after that..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Someone we terrorized and got killed.
> That is, until he went apeshit and broke our resident cybebe.
> It kinda get weird after that..."



"I though he dissapared in the darkness,whatt the hell"


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Who's Terry?" Wrasse asked.



An asshole.



Sabl?s said:


> "You've been seriously on edge since Gas died. All Wrasse did was heal you, no sexual intent behind it. Must be a human thing." Aeron replied flippantly



"Hey, Wrasse...  Aeron here got kinda beat up in an explosion earlier, I think he requires a little healing too..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse just shrugs.
> "Oh, by the way, Oblivificarus!" Wrasse says, returning his attention to his new friend. "Can you detection stuff and the like? Could you tell us if there are any other weapons or tools left lying around down here?"



"I am made for detection of blight, however. *hum hum hum* There are spots of concentrated shinsoo in the area"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> For some reason Mika-chan keeps missing all of her bites while she is continually petted on her head. (rank difference is too huge)
> "So adorable~ But you could be cuter, want to be cuter Mika-chan?"
> Takime's eyes seem to glint



Mika-chan begins pinwheeling her arms in frustration, "~Fuuuu! Mika-chan doesn't want to be cuter! Mika-chan wants bigger Oppai! Fuuuuuuuu~!"

The frustrated sound emitting from the cosplaying slime girl by this point could very easily be mistaken for being the sound of a teapot whistling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins pinwheeling her arms in frustration, "~Fuuuu! Mika-chan doesn't want to be cuter! Mika-chan wants bigger Oppai! Fuuuuuuuu~!"
> 
> The frustrated sound emitting from the cosplaying slime girl by this point could very easily be mistaken for being the sound of a teapot whistling.


Takime gives a look of surprise
"... Oh? You want to be bigger? Just a second then, I'll go over to Robert, he should be able to help."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

"I'm sure if i saw something about this talk i will be crushed by Robert,Takime and everyone more than i'm already.i should do more bodies,i'm nearly a shadow here thats what its look at least  thought Kiel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Takime walks over to the embarrassed Robert.
"What's up bro, I need some more sheets for Mika. Preferably a pink one if you have it."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> An asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, Wrasse...  Aeron here got kinda beat up in an explosion earlier, I think he requires a little healing too..."



"What?!" Wrasse said, snapping to attention. "A friend in need? TO THE RESCUE!" Wrasse charged Aeron and immediately examining him from head to toe, checking to see if all his wing feather were in order. "Were are you hurt, friend Aeron? Don't be prideful, if you're hurt you must tell me. Trust me, I'm a doctor." Wrasse said as he ran his fingers through Aeron's feathers.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I am made for detection of blight, however. *hum hum hum* There are spots of concentrated shinsoo in the area"



"Could you guide us to them? If that isn't possible, then a general direction would be fine."


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks over to the embarrassed Robert.
> "What's up bro, I need some more sheets for Mika. Preferably a pink one if you have it."



"Uh, well... Lemme see."

Robert turns away begins digging through his satchel.  He digs deeper and deeper until his body is gonna and the satchel just sits there alone for about half a minute.

Suddenly, Robert's triumphant hand bursts upwards holding a pink sheet.  "Found one... Do be careful with it."


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "What?!" Wrasse said, snapping to attention. "A friend in need? TO THE RESCUE!" Wrasse charged Aeron and immediately examining him from head to toe, checking to see if all his wing feather were in order. "Were are you hurt, friend Aeron? Don't be prideful, if you're hurt you must tell me. Trust me, I'm a doctor." Wrasse said as he ran his fingers through Aeron's feathers.



"It's his internal organs, Wrasse.  There was a nasty shockwave earlier."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

"I don't think that Aeron would let you do that way... But hey who knows"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Uh, well... Lemme see."
> 
> Robert turns away begins digging through his satchel.  He digs deeper and deeper until his body is gonna and the satchel just sits there alone for about half a minute.
> 
> Suddenly, Robert's triumphant hand bursts upwards holding a pink sheet.  "Found one... Do be careful with it."



"I didn't know you liked pink. eheh~"

Takime turns back and runs back to mika-chan
"Here is how we'll make them bigger."
Takime sews the sheet into a full blown pink corset that is large in the front.
There are pink hearts designed all in it.

"All you need to is put this on and relax your body so it'll fill it in." Takime makes a motion towards her body moving her hands upward until they reach her breasts.
"That way it'll fill right in~"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

"I don't mind." Aeron did not object to the doctor's crude methods


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan stares at the older woman suspiciously, before reaching for the corset.


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I didn't know you liked pink. eheh~"



"It's a rather sentimental color is all..."



> Takime turns back and runs back to mika-chan
> "Here is how we'll make them bigger."
> Takime sews the sheet into a full blown pink corset that is large in the front.
> There are pink hearts designed all in it.
> ...



"Mika-Chan~... I'm going to have to ask you to stay away from Kiel while wearing that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan stares at the older woman suspiciously, before reaching for the corset.



"Do you need help putting it on little sis?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you need help putting it on little sis?"


Mika-chan glares at her before muttering, "~Don't need it~"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It's a rather sentimental color is all..."
> 
> 
> 
> "Mika-Chan~... I'm going to have to ask you to stay away from Kiel while wearing that."



"don't worry i will be going ahead" Said kiel a bit away from the group not very  far away them could still be said,and remove from his chest the nanites that he had in a small creator in his chest that also made organic cells, putting into the ground and using his other body he start to repair it "Well i guess i still alive not for much more,but i will do it."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It's his internal organs, Wrasse.  There was a nasty shockwave earlier."





Sabl?s said:


> "I don't mind." Aeron did not object to the doctor's crude methods



"Very well. I will operate immediately!" Wrasse said. He walked away from Aeron and went back over to the fridge he'd emerged from, and started rummaging through it. He pulled out a large black bag and walked back over.
"Well, this place isn't as sanitary as I would like." Wrasse sighed, rolling up nonexistent sleeves, "but It'll have to do. If you'll just lay down, friend Aeron, I'll get you opened up and feeling better lickety-split." He pulled a scalpel out of his bag.


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Oi, Takime!"  Robert ruffled through his bag before grabbing the crest and tossing it to her.

"Take this, I'm going to nap for a bit.  Haven't really rested since we kicked Terry down here."  

With that, Robert climbed onto a barrier and settled in, being careful to cover his whole body this time.

"If we need to go anywhere, this barrier can be moved pretty easily."

"zzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oi, Takime!"  Robert ruffled through his bag before grabbing the crest and tossing it to her.
> 
> "Take this, I'm going to nap for a bit.  Haven't really rested since we kicked Terry down here."
> 
> ...


Takime catches it  with a thread without looking
"Got it! Have a nice nap sleeping beauty."


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Moon pies."  Robert replies in his sleep.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Very well. I will operate immediately!" Wrasse said. He walked away from Aeron and went back over to the fridge he'd emerged from, and started rummaging through it. He pulled out a large black bag and walked back over.
> "Well, this place isn't as sanitary as I would like." Wrasse sighed, rolling up nonexistent sleeves, "but It'll have to do. If you'll just lay down, friend Aeron, I'll get you opened up and feeling better lickety-split." He pulled a scalpel out of his bag.



_Seems like a nice enough guy_

"Whatever you want, Doc."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Takime hands over the corset to Mika-chan


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Seems like a nice enough guy_
> 
> "Whatever you want, Doc."



Wrasse pulls out a hammer and expertly raps Aeron on the head, knocking him out. Rolling him over, Wrasse made a deft incision, cutting open Aeron's stomach, revealing all of his digestive organs. "Now lets see what's the problem here." Wrasse said, taking a look inside.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan grabs the corset from Takime and begins wrapping it around herself, finding it an easy job due to her small size. She finishes tying the strings, binding it together, her excitement still plainly visible on her face despite it being obscured by the oversized article of clothing.

The young girl takes several deep breaths before relaxing. Her form becomes purplish once more, as she lets go of her immediate form, and lets herself _grow_ into the clothing. 

After a few tense moments, the purple tone of her skin begins to fade, as Mika-chan begins to reconstitute her human form, as close to fitting against the outline of the corset as possible.

Once the reshaping is complete, she opens her eyes to admire her new shape.












"~NOTHING'S CHANGED WAAAAAAH!!! I HATE YOU OLD HAAAAAG~!" The still tiny girl's wails pierce the very heavens, the roar of her indignation heard even in adjacent areas, even reaching the scorched wasteland of the 190th.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan grabs the corset from Takime and begins wrapping it around herself, finding it an easy job due to her small size. She finishes tying the strings, binding it together, her excitement still plainly visible on her face despite it being obscured by the oversized article of clothing.
> 
> The young girl takes several deep breaths before relaxing. Her form becomes purplish once more, as she lets go of her immediate form, and lets herself _grow_ into the clothing.
> 
> ...


"Oh my, so you couldn't do it? We'll just have to do it the slow way then. They say eating a lot makes them bigger. That guy over there has a fridge and it probably has some food in it you could eat. It might take a few years but if you eat enough you should grow some. Go ask him if he has any."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan begins sobbing uncontrollably at the unfairness of it all, ignoring Takime's words of comfort and helpful advice.

_Why does Old Hag get to suddenly grow Oppai?!? Mika-chan wants Oppai too! Mika-chan wants to be able to make Mister nosebleed too! It's not fair! Wait..._

Mika-chans mind suddenly grinds to a halt, as she remembers how Takime suddenly became fully busty. And the one who made her beautiful.

She turns around and beelines straight for Wrasse, still holding the corset around herself as she awkwardly runs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins sobbing uncontrollably at the unfairness of it all, ignoring Takime's words of comfort and helpful advice.
> 
> _Why does Old Hag get to suddenly grow Oppai?!? Mika-chan wants Oppai too! Mika-chan wants to be able to make Mister nosebleed too! It's not fair! Wait..._
> 
> ...


"Oh I guess she has her own ideas. Good luck!"
Takime waves.
"Seems everyone is busy."
Takime walks and sits next to Ed
"It's been lots of fun so far right?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pulls out a hammer and expertly raps Aeron on the head, knocking him out. Rolling him over, Wrasse made a deft incision, cutting open Aeron's stomach, revealing all of his digestive organs. "Now lets see what's the problem here." Wrasse said, taking a look inside.



_'Really? A hammer? He expected that to work on a bloody Superhuman. I thought doctors used sedatives? Might as well go with it though I am extremely curious to see what my insides look like even if it hurts like hell_' Aeron thought while pretending to be unconscious


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan starts tugging on Wrasse's sleeve

"~Hey, hey Mister! Mika-chan wants some of that stuff you used to give Old Hag Oppai~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan starts tugging on Wrasse's sleeve
> 
> "~Hey, hey Mister! Mika-chan wants some of that stuff you used to give Old Hag Oppai~!"


Takime looks over at Mika and yells
"Mika-chan you're standing in Aeron!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

_This girl really is a pain_

Now's a good a time as any as to see whether Herr Doctor is competent.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

"Wrasse, please don't. We *really* don't need this."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan turns around suddenly at the sound of Takime's voice.

"~Wha-WAAH~!" Comes her cute cry as her foot trips over the corset that had been far too big for her, causing her to stumble forward into the incision into Aeron's torso, her mouth wide open and gulping rapidly in surprise.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan turns around suddenly at the sound of Takime's voice.
> 
> "~Wha-WAAH~!" Comes her cute cry as her foot trips over the corset that had been far too big for her, causing her to stumble forward into the incision into Aeron's torso, her mouth wide open and gulping rapidly in surprise.



"Well, I was going to say there didn't seem to be a problem, but now it seems that there is." Wrasse said, scratching his head.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan continues gulping desperately for air inside the incision, her skin turning purple in her panic as she windmills her limbs in an attempt to break free from Aerons prone form


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

"Well, time to remove the foreign object." Wrasse says, pulling on some rubber gloves. He reaches in and start trying to pull Mika-chan out.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

"That pretty much settles it, you're all insane."

Aeron's body loses it's form and scatters away like a breeze and reforms next to Robert's body. His organs completely intact and the incision closed , his eyes were burning red for an instant and a sick smile on his face

"I guess that was a worthwhile experiment. Stick to slime healing Doc "


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

The rubber gloves dissolve in contact with Mikatas skin, reverting to her purple slime-like state had exposed her bodies omniverous nature. Everything within the incision and hitting Aeron now qualified as "Mika-chan's mouth"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That pretty much settles it, you're all insane."
> 
> Aeron's body loses it's form and scatters away like a breeze and reforms next to Robert's body. His organs completely intact and the incision closed , his eyes were burning red for an instant and a sick smile on his face
> 
> "I guess that was a worthwhile experiment. Stick to slime healing Doc "



"I find that both highly offensive and unproductive." Wrasse informed Aeron, setting Mika-chan to the side. He pointed at the ground. "Get back down mister. I have not finished examining you."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The rubber gloves dissolve in contact with Mikatas skin, reverting to her purple slime-like state had exposed her bodies omniverous nature. Everything within the incision and hitting Aeron now qualified as "Mika-chan's mouth"



As the gloves dissolved away, Wrasse's skin came into contact with Mikata's "mouth." Wrasse's people had a highly evolved defense mechanism that allowed them to roam the wilds of the Hive, swarming with terrible monsters, without harm. They tasted _terrible._ Like the worst thing the potential devourer could imagine, times a billion. Even thinking about eating them made one experience the flavor. Though Wrasse removed her and set her aside as quickly as he could, Mika-chan still got a small taste of the utterly mind-numbing horror that was the flavor of Wrasse.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

(Un?)Fortunately, Mikatas mind was in a state of panic after hyperventilating during that episode, so she had been unable to process the flavor during their short contact.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I find that both highly offensive and unproductive." Wrasse informed Aeron, setting Mika-chan to the side. He pointed at the ground. "Get back down mister. I have not finished examining you."



"I meant no harm by it and I'll be sure to repay your kindness in the near future, Doctor. ." A smile never leaving the blonde's  face


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Kiel now alone let his tresaure that create cells,brain cells and nanites in the wall where it was most dark ,and he used his nanites  it more and mix with the wall,he was already doing more of that things,he them use of organic blood to split blood through the wall  with some of his brain cells there together afterwards closing his wounds he sit and start to think what happened so far.


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Save the hogs, delicious bacon..."  robert mumbled in his sleep.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

There is much blub blibbling, huzzuh, and wanking. The end result is everyone out of the hole through a series of convoluted and unexplainable events so incredible and unbelievable they can not be properly articulated and involve a blue cow, old cheese, and the sounds of a one armed sperm whale ejaculating into the sea foam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> There is much blub blibbling, huzzuh, and wanking. The end result is everyone out of the hole through a series of convoluted and unexplainable events so incredible and unbelievable they can not be properly articulated and involve a blue cow, old cheese, and the sounds of a one armed sperm whale ejaculating into the sea foam.



"I can't believe that happened. Who knew Kiel was into that.
At least we got all of the weapons we could out of there. "


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I can't believe that happened. Who knew Kiel was into that.
> At least we got all of the weapons we could out of there. "



"What do you mean i was into that? I'm not  that twisted,yeah at least the weapons we have."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

"~Mika-chan even got to nom one of them, tee hee~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I can't believe that happened. Who knew Kiel was into that.
> At least we got all of the weapons we could out of there. "



"Yeah, Oblivificarus was a real bro about that." Wrasse agreed. "I think we should take them all out, just so we can take stock of what we have."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Yeah, Oblivificarus was a real bro about that." Wrasse agreed. "I think we should take them all out, just so we can take stock of what we have."



"Good idea, I forgot in all the chaos myself. 
Really Kiel you should get that looked at."
Takime sets down the chest and opens it
"Now lets see what we have in here..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Yeah, Oblivificarus was a real bro about that." Wrasse agreed. "I think we should take them all out, just so we can take stock of what we have."



- Orb
- Spear
- Demon faced revolver
- Tess
- Fan
- Giant purple dildo


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

"Well,well lets look what we have with us"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> - Orb
> - Spear
> - Demon faced revolver
> - Tess
> ...


Mika-chan leans forward into the chest and places her face over the fan, before rapidly biting into it.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> - Orb
> - Spear
> - Demon faced revolver
> - Tess
> ...



"Six...weapons, seven of us." Wrasse mused. "How to divide them up. Robert has his thing-a-ma-bob already, and I've got Oblivificarus. Not sure if he counts, though. Hey, Oblivificarus, can I use you in a, maybe, lower output mode that I would be capable of handling? Or is it Armageddon or nothing?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> - Orb
> - Spear
> - Demon faced revolver
> - Tess
> ...



"Whats that demon faced revolver even does?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan leans forward into the chest and places her face over the fan, before rapidly biting into it.



Mila bites into the ornate fan,  it spqrks and discharges, blowing off her lower jaw, her hands, and ventilating her chest cavity


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

"I'll take the Orb."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mila bites into the ornate fan,  it spqrks and discharges, blowing off her lower jaw, her hands, and ventilating her chest cavity



The fan speaks up

"Ora ora ora ora! You will pay for this insolence with your life!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'll take the Orb."



"Fine with me, go ahead and grab it. Kiel you get to have the dildo, considering what happened last time it should suit you."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mila bites into the ornate fan,  it spqrks and discharges, blowing off her lower jaw, her hands, and ventilating her chest cavity



She grabs the Tess while scowling darkly at the fan, before the ground beneath her feet is devoured.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The fan speaks up
> 
> "Ora ora ora ora! You will pay for this insolence with your life!"



"Now, now, Mr. Fan, there's no need to get agitated. Agitation leads to higher blood pressure and a shortened life span." Wrasse says, picking up the fan. "I'm Wrasse, the new Lord Marshall of this layer, and this is my friend Oblivificarus. Nice to meet you."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Fine with me, go ahead and grab it. Kiel you get to have the dildo, considering what happened last time it should suit you."



"You really think i after everything happened i should have that?" Says Kiel


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The fan speaks up
> 
> "Ora ora ora ora! You will pay for this insolence with your life!"


Her arms restored fully, she hugs the Tess to herself as Mika-chans tongue repairs itself in order to be stuck out petulantly


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ed instinctively grabs the demon-faced revolver from the group of weapons. _Sorry Kiel, that's my shtick._
He holds the gun in his hands, trying to get the feel of it. "Nice," he says. "Now what to call you..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The fan speaks up
> 
> "Ora ora ora ora! You will pay for this insolence with your life!"



"Such bravery considering what just happened moments ago. Truly a nice weapon to have by your side."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Now, now, Mr. Fan, there's no need to get agitated. Agitation leads to higher blood pressure and a shortened life span." Wrasse says, picking up the fan. "I'm Wrasse, the new Lord Marshall of this layer, and this is my friend Oblivificarus. Nice to meet you."


"I am Kublow Blowtaro excuse me Lord Marshall while I Take out the trash" The fan floats high in the air and begins pulsating with power energies



Phx12 said:


> Ed instinctively grabs the demon-faced revolver from the group of weapons. _Sorry Kiel, that's my shtick._
> He holds the gun in his hands, trying to get the feel of it. "Nice," he says. "Now what to call you..."



A sinister voice invades ed's mind "I am the the skull breaker, the mind raker, the soul taker. I am the one know as Maleficarum"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I am Kublow Blowtaro excuse me Lord Marshall while I Take out the trash" The fan floats high in the air and begins pulsating with power energies



"No you don't!" Wrasse said, leaping up and snatching Kublow out of the air. "I thought I told you to _chill._ Being overly stressed and overly temperamental is harmful to your health and social life. If you go around blowing away everyone you meet, then no one will want to be your friend. So, shhhhh. It'll all be okay." Wrasse hugs Kublow to his chest and starts rocking the fan like a baby, humming a calming tune.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

Aeron picks up the orb and raises it to eye-level "Anybody in there"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

"So i'm gonna take this spear since noone even remember it existence,do you have a name?" Says Kiel taking the spear in his hand slowly


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A sinister voice invades ed's mind "I am the the skull breaker, the mind raker, the soul taker. I am the one know as Maleficarum"



Ed heard the voice in his head. Out of instinct, he very nearly dropped the gun the floor, but decided not to piss off the gun. _Well, that was unexpected. 

So, uh, Malefici- Malificu- screw it, can I just call you Malice? Anyway, can you hear me?_



lokoxDZz said:


> "So i'm gonna take this spear since noone even remember it existence,do you have a name?" Says Kiel taking the spear in his hand slowly



"Step away from the spear, dildo-man. Or at least until Rob's decided.

By the way, I'm calling you dildo-man until further notice. No, I don't care if you oppose."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

"Hmm, Glad we buried the old marshal's body. I don't need any of the weapons here so feel free to take any of them."
Takime walks over to the Robert inclosed in a barrier and knocks
"Wake up sleepy head there is a spear calling for you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "No you don't!" Wrasse said, leaping up and snatching Kublow out of the air. "I thought I told you to _chill._ Being overly stressed and overly temperamental is harmful to your health and social life. If you go around blowing away everyone you meet, then no one will want to be your friend. So, shhhhh. It'll all be okay." Wrasse hugs Kublow to his chest and starts rocking the fan like a baby, humming a calming tune.


"Yare Yare daze"


Sabl?s said:


> Aeron picks up the orb and raises it to eye-level "Anybody in there"


*wompwompwompwomp* "Greetings" says a light tinnty voice



Phx12 said:


> Ed heard the voice in his head. Out of instinct, he very nearly dropped the gun the floor, but decided not to piss off the gun. _Well, that was unexpected.
> 
> So, uh, Malefici- Malificu- screw it, can I just call you Malice? "_


_

"Can I call you pathetic meatsack?"_


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Can I call you pathetic meatsack?"



_Touchy, aren't we? I can see that you and I are gonna get along famously. 

So Maleficarum, what are your abilities?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _Touchy, aren't we? I can see that you and I are gonna get along famously.
> 
> So Maleficarum, what are your abilities?_



"I kill people. No sheild nor armor nor shelter can stay my fury. My rage absolute."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Yare Yare daze"



"There we go. Isn't that better?" Wrasse said. He held Kublow up in front of him. "So tell me, what can you do?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "There we go. Isn't that better?" Wrasse said. He held Kublow up in front of him. "So tell me, what can you do?"



Behold the friend of justice CZAR PALLADIUM!


----------



## manidk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Spears are for queers..."  Robert spoke in his sleep again.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

"So spear and dildo you two do something?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Spears are for queers..."  Robert spoke in his sleep again.



"Heh figured as much."


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Behold the friend of justice CZAR PALLADIUM!



"Impressive~"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Behold the friend of justice CZAR PALLADIUM!



Wrasse's jaw drops and his eyes sparkle with juvenile joy as he gazes upon the awesome of Czar Palladium. For the next couple minutes all he says are varying expletives of excitement and admiration as he runs around the shining figure.

"So what can you do?" He asks once he returns to normal language. "Can you throw mountains? Shoot lasers from your eyes? Stop time? Breath fire? Split the seas with you voice?" Wrasse hold up  Oblivificarus. "Oblivificarus, this is going to be the best road trip EVER!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So spear and dildo you two do something?"



"Meep Meep" says the spear. "I am the great Jelly Jiggler, weild me in battle and behold my power!" Says the 24 inch double sided purple jelly dildo


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mouth fully reformed, Mika-chan shakes her own weapon to try and elicit a response.

"~Stupid fan, Mika-chans the only friend of justice need here~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse's jaw drops and his eyes sparkle with juvenile joy as he gazes upon the awesome of Czar Palladium. For the next couple minutes all he says are varying expletives of excitement and admiration as he runs around the shining figure.
> 
> "So what can you do?" He asks once he returns to normal language. "Can you throw mountains? Shoot lasers from your eyes? Stop time? Breath fire? Split the seas with you voice?" Wrasse hold up  Oblivificarus. "Oblivificarus, this is going to be the best road trip EVER!"





TehChron said:


> Mouth fully reformed, Mika-chan shakes her own weapon to try and elicit a response.
> 
> "~Stupid fan, Mika-chans the only friend of justice need here~"



"Behold the power of Justice! ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!" Czar palladium unleashes hundreds of thousands of earth shaking blows into Mika-chans face, reducing her body to vapor. Suddenly the world shifts to blue and red, each world overlapping slightly out of sync. In the Red mila is obliterated, in the blue she is untouched. The world turns blue and resyncs. Everything returns to normal.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Meep Meep" says the spear. "I am the great Jelly Juggler, weild me in battle and behold my power!" Says the 24 inch double sided purple jelly dildo



"so i guess you're useless spear but i will have you,and you geat Jelly Juggleer,i will give you some people to behold your power"




Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Behold the power of Justice! ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!" Czar palladium unleashes hundreds of thousands of earth shaking blows into Mika-chans face, reducing her body to vapor. Suddenly the world shifts to blue and red, each world overlap I slightly out of sync. In the Red mila is obliterated, in the blue she is untouched. The world turns blue and resyncs. Everything returns to normal.



"Holy fuck,what just happened?!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *wompwompwompwomp* "Greetings" says a light tinnty voice



Aeron responds to the Orb's greetings"Right back at ya. I've already gotten a demonstration of what you're capable of so we can skip that part, got a name?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Behold the power of Justice! ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!" Czar palladium unleashes hundreds of thousands of earth shaking blows into Mika-chans face, reducing her body to vapor. Suddenly the world shifts to blue and red, each world overlap I slightly out of sync. In the Red mila is obliterated, in the blue she is untouched. The world turns blue and resyncs. Everything returns to normal.



Takime's left eye lights up *sewing speed mode activated*
"Do you know it? The hand shake of justice?"
Takime puts out her right hand towards CZAR


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

Mika-chan blinks slowly, for once the voices in her head no longer clamoring for attention.

They had been shocked into silence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron responds to the Orb's greetings"Right back at ya. I've already gotten a demonstration of what you're capable of so we can skip that part, got a name?"



*wompwompwompwomp* "This unit is titled Hurricarana"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's left eye lights up *sewing speed mode activated*
> "Do you know it? The hand shake of justice?"
> Takime puts out her right hand towards CZAR



There is a shockwave  as Czar and Takime join hands in the handshake of justice

"Yare yare daze"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> There is a shockwave  as Czar and Takime join hands in the handshake of justice
> 
> "Yare yare daze"



"Tatakawanakereba, ikinokorenai (Those who don't fight won't survive). Always nice to know someone like you is still around CZAR."
Takime looks around
"I believe we should head for the door once you're all ready."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

"~Mika-chans toy is still asleep...~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chans toy is still asleep...~"



Mika hears a voice in her head. A new one anyway.
"*sigh* go away *sigh* god this is a hassle *huffpuff*"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 14, 2013)

_Who's there? Youre not one of Mika-chans friends._


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I kill people. No sheild nor armor nor shelter can stay my fury. My rage absolute."



_Short simple and too the point._ Ed grip the handle and puts his finger on the trigger. 

_I can see myself relying on you._



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Behold the friend of justice CZAR PALLADIUM!



"...Huh. 

Eh, he can have it."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *wompwompwompwomp* "This unit is titled Hurricarana"



"Too long. I'll call you 'Carna' and trust me, .we're going to have a lot of fun together."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert finally awakens from his power nap.

"So what's are the hubbub?  Everytime I'd try to dream about happy times I'd hear you guys' voices drowning out all my happiness."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert finally awakens from his power nap.
> 
> "So what's are the hubbub?  Everytime I'd try to dream about happy times I'd hear you guys' voices drowning out all my happiness."


Takime turns around to face Robert in her navy blue school girl outfit with the breasts that knocked him out 3 times slightly jiggling.
 She is now slightly taller than Robert's height and it's noticeable.
"Oh we just got every weapon while you were asleep, that's all. We're now playing with them a bit. One of them is really cool. CZAR I think it was. Anyway big bro I think we need to get going soon."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime turns around to face Robert in her navy blue school girl outfit with the breasts that knocked him out 3 times slightly jiggling.
> She is now slightly taller than Robert's height and it's noticeable.
> "Oh we just got every weapon while you were asleep, that's all. We're now playing with them a bit. One of them is really cool. CZAR I think it was. Anyway big bro I think we need to get going soon."



Robert takes a passing glance at Takime's bodacious figure before looking away and placing a hand on his nose.  He pulls back his hand and examines it.

"_Not even a drop!  Great!"_

"Yeah, moving on sounds great...  Where is the door here anyways?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert takes a passing glance at Takime's bodacious figure before looking away and placing a hand on his nose.  He pulls back his hand and examines it.
> 
> "_Not even a drop!  Great!"_
> 
> "Yeah, moving on sounds great...  Where is the door here anyways?"



Takime points in it's general direction of where it likely is, the door is... exceptionally far away.
"You wouldn't believe what else happened while you were asleep, it was hilarious. Come here so I can whisper it real quick."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points in it's general direction of where it likely is, the door is... exceptionally far away.
> "You wouldn't believe what else happened while you were asleep, it was hilarious. Come here so I can whisper it real quick."



Robert leans in close, eagerly.

"Do tell!  I love gossip."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert leans in close, eagerly.
> 
> "Do tell!  I love gossip."



Takime sums up the horrible events that involved a sentient huge dildo that happened with Kiel in the most graphic way possible. She's not shy about it.
She also makes many rude sexual gestures with her hands while she tells it illustrating how bad it was.
During the story Robert swears he hears "Keep an eye on everyone."
On the ending note of the story Takime says Mika-chan was rather disturbed at the end of it all. 
"And that's what happened. Freaky huh!?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sums up the horrible events that involved a sentient huge dildo that happened with Kiel in the most graphic way possible.
> She makes many rude sexual gestures with her hands while she tells it illustrating how bad it was.
> During the story Robert swears he hears "Keep an eye on everyone."
> On the ending note of the story Takime says Mika-chan was rather disturbed at the end of it all.
> "And that's what happened. Freaky huh!?"



Robert's eyes dart around at the group before he silently nods to Takime before moving on.

"Kiel!  The fuck, man!  The whole thing!?  Are you a black hole or what?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Hearing the obvious reference, Mika-chan turns towards Robert, her expression haunted.

"~Mika-chan never looking at grapefruits the same way again~"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Unbeknownst to the gossiping duo, Aeron who was stationed in a meditative position, decided to 'eavesdrop' on their conversation from afar via soundwaves and could hear every word, some of which, he wished he did not 

'Note to self, make sure to keep at least 10 meters distance away from Kiel at all times'


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert looks sadly at Mika, "You poor thing, having to witness that atrocity..."

He then turns back to Takime.  "Inside out, you say..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Hearing the obvious reference, Mika-chan turns towards Robert, her expression haunted.
> 
> "~Mika-chan never looking at grapefruits the same way again~"



"I tried to help her forget it, but she keeps saying she wants larger breasts for some reason every time I do. With all that's happened I'm starting to think I should give her the talk." Takime has her finger on the side of her head


manidk said:


> Robert looks sadly at Mika, "You poor thing, having to witness that atrocity..."
> 
> He then turns back to Takime.  "Inside out, you say..."



"The entire thing."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I tried to help her forget it, but she keeps saying she wants larger breasts for some reason every time I do. With all that's happened I'm starting to think I should give her the talk." Takime has her finger on the side of her head



"Oh, heavens no!  She just looks up to you and your... Growth is all.  Please don't try to fit what Kiel did into the traditional constraints of such a thing as procreation."




> "The entire thing."



"Sideways?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan doesn't know what ways it was, when Mika-chan tried to understand her head started to hurt and she just stopped thinking...Hauuuu~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Sideways?"



Takime makes a crossed U shape with her hand


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan doesn't know what ways it was, when Mika-chan tried to understand her head started to hurt and she just stopped thinking...Hauuuu~"



"It's honestly better that way, Mika-Chan~"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes a crossed U shape with her hand



"By Odin's raven..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sums up the horrible events that involved a sentient huge dildo that happened with Kiel in the most graphic way possible. She's not shy about it.
> She also makes many rude sexual gestures with her hands while she tells it illustrating how bad it was.
> During the story Robert swears he hears "Keep an eye on everyone."
> On the ending note of the story Takime says Mika-chan was rather disturbed at the end of it all.
> "And that's what happened. Freaky huh!?"





manidk said:


> Robert's eyes dart around at the group before he silently nods to Takime before moving on.
> 
> "Kiel!  The fuck, man!  The whole thing!?  Are you a black hole or what?"



"Oh wait,this is not how it supossed to be,why everyone think that i look like a molester or something like that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh wait,this is not how it supossed to be,why everyone think that i look like a molester or something like that?"



"Don't worry Kiel it's perfectly natural to um... do what you had to do to *beat* that weapon."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"Yes Kiel... at least you didn't *blow* it this time.  *Beating* that weapon must have really taken a significant portion of energy *off* of your reserves though."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ed was fighting opposing urges; the urge to laugh and the urge to vomit. 

"Suddenly, the nickname 'dildo-man' took on a whole new meaning..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Just like Ed beforehand, Aeron was 'laughing his ass off' in the  distance


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

Kiel stands as he says the first thing that come in his mind "So yeah,i'm going to *destroy* what i will face and if i need to use it to make some *hole* in the enemy larger  i will do that too, also i can't forget if someone *face it* i will make it see the the *measure* from or powers,and of course i will use it when i have to *finish * my enemys,so don't worry"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Who's there? Youre not one of Mika-chans friends._



"*sigh* Go away *sigh* ugh *I just want to sleep, And nachos."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

_Don't sigh in other peoples heads, Mister, its not very nice.




...Whatre nachos?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Don't sigh in other peoples heads, Mister, its not very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ugh" *sleep mode engaged*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

"Mika-chan is there something wrong, you don't seem to be playing with your weapon."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Mikata shakes her head sadly, "~Mika-chan's fell asleep on her...What are 'nachos'~?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shakes her head sadly, "~Mika-chan's fell asleep on her...What are 'nachos'~?"



"Nochos? Hmmm. Isn't some kind of chip you eat with cheese or something? I'm not sure, ask CZAR he might know for sure."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan thinks Czar doesnt like her, though...~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan thinks Czar doesnt like her, though...~"



"Non-sense who couldn't like cute little innocent Mika-chan?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Non-sense who couldn't like cute little innocent Mika-chan?"



"~Mika-chan remembers being punched into a fine,mist, though...~"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan remembers being punched into a fine,mist, though...~"



"Eh, but mika-chan is still here, that couldn't have happened. Are you that afraid of Mr.Czar?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

The young girl nods her head fearfully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The young girl nods her head fearfully.



"Aw come here."
Mika-chan receives a sudden hug from Takime
"Don't have to be afraid of anyone while big sis is here okay?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Muffled noises of ill intent from within Takimes cleavage, as Mika-chan begins groping the older womans assets aggressively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Muffled noises of ill intent from within Takimes cleavage, as Mika-chan begins groping the older womans assets aggressively.


The hugging becomes more aggressive in turn
"You can do that all you want mika-chan <3"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert stares at the events going on, a slightly spaced out look in his eyes.

A single drop of blood falls from his right nostril before he wipes it away and looks around.

"We should probably get going soon..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stares at the events going on, a slightly spaced out look in his eyes.
> 
> A single drop of blood falls from his right nostril before he wipes it away and looks around.
> 
> "We should probably get going soon..."


Takime sets Mika-chan down
"That's right isn't it? Everyone follow the leader or get left behind forever~"
Takime starts walking in the direction of the door.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"I didn't know we ever had an actual leader..."

Robert begins walking alongside Takime, as if to prove a point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I didn't know we ever had an actual leader..."
> 
> Robert begins walking alongside Takime, as if to prove a point.




Takime smirks and pulls out the thing requires to pass through the door and starts spinning it
"Hmm is that an invitation?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Behold the power of Justice! ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!" Czar palladium unleashes hundreds of thousands of earth shaking blows into Mika-chans face, reducing her body to vapor. Suddenly the world shifts to blue and red, each world overlapping slightly out of sync. In the Red mila is obliterated, in the blue she is untouched. The world turns blue and resyncs. Everything returns to normal.



Wrasse leapt up and down, giddy with the sheer awesome he'd just witnessed. "That was incredible! Way better than breathing fire!" Wrasse exclaimed. He calmed down for a moment as he saw people heading off to the door. "Czar, you'd better turn back into Kublow for know." Wrasse leaned towards Czar Palladium. "If you're too conspicuous, the villains will catch on before the alies of justice can nab them." he whispered conspiratorially.

Hugging Oblivificarus, the magic what-Wrasse-interpreted-to-be-a-ball of death, and Kublow Blowtaro the transforming and reality warping fan to his chest Wrasse said, "You know what, you two? This is going to be the best adventure ever." Wrasse set off after Robert and Takime, humming what seemed to be a combination of "Off to see the Wizard," and "Hi Ho, Hi Ho, Off to Work We Go."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime smirks and pulls out the thing requires to pass through the door and starts spinning it
> "Hmm is that an invitation?"



Robert smirks "Did it sound like one?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert smirks "Did it sound like one?"


"Sounds like one to me."
The trinket flings towards Robert's face from Takime's fingers
"Catch!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

The crest bounces off of a well-timed barrier and falls into Robert's pocket with interference from his hands.

A cigarette and sunglasses suddenly adorn his visage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> The crest bounces off of a well-timed barrier and falls into Robert's pocket with interference from his hands.
> 
> A cigarette and sunglasses suddenly appear on his face.



Takime stops for a moment to let Robert have the lead.
"Lead on leader."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert sighed and continued walking towards the door.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"Robert our leader? I'm fine with that"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

As the group approaches the The Door a mob of people can be seen crowding it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

"Now what do we do leader, do we push them away or let them through?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As the group approaches the The Door a mob of people can me seen crowding it



"Hey, Oblivificarus, is there any Blight in the crowd up ahead?" Wrasse asked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hey, Oblivificarus, is there any Blight in the crowd up ahead?" Wrasse asked.



"I sense no blight but I sense they are prime blight candidates."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I sense no blight but I sense they are prime blight candidates."



"Hmm..." Wrasse said, thinking. "So, should I kill them all just in case, or give them a chance to try and make themselves into honest citizens? I need a second opinion. Kublow, what do you think? Preemptive action, or wait and see if they're made of the right stuff?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm..." Wrasse said, thinking. "So, should I kill them all just in case, or give them a chance to try and make themselves into honest citizens? I need a second opinion. Kublow, what do you think? Preemptive action, or wait and see if they're made of the right stuff?"


"It would be unjust to punish the innocent, if they are villians their nature will make its self known in due time. For that is the nature of evil."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert walks up to a straggler in the back of the crowd.

"What's goin' on here?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

The young girl stares into the crowd longingly, a loud rumble cutting through the air


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert walks up to a straggler in the back of the crowd.
> 
> "What's goin' on here?"


A bearded blond man with braided hair turns around. "I'm not sure I saw the crowd and decided to check it out, but as far as I can gather the lead guy over there is saying some pretty inflammatory things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A bearded blond man with braided hair turns around. "I'm not sure I saw the crowd and decided to check it out, but as far as I can gather the lead guy over there is saying some pretty inflammatory things."



"Oh sounds like someone in need of an attitude adjustment."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"Guys, let's assimilate into the crowd first and get closer."

Robert reaches into his satchel and puts out a sign.  "DOWN WITH THIS SORT OF THING" it reads.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "It would be unjust to punish the innocent, if they are villians their nature will make its self known in due time. For that is the nature of evil."



"Right then. We wait and see, and if they start getting Blighty on us, we scortch the earth and sow it with salt." Wrasse said, nodding to himself.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A bearded blond man with braided hair turns around. "I'm not sure I saw the crowd and decided to check it out, but as far as I can gather the lead guy over there is saying some pretty inflammatory things."



Wrasse came up behind Robert to hear what the man said. "However, maybe we should check this one guy out." Wrasse said to his weapon friends. He strode towards the front of the crowd, parting it before him by tapping the people in his way on the shoulder, smiling pleasantly, and saying "Move before I lick you," and giving his lips a thorough coating of spit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse came up behind Robert to hear what the man said. "However, maybe we should check this one guy out." Wrasse said to his weapon friends. He strode towards the front of the crowd, parting it before him by tapping the people in his way on the shoulder, smiling pleasantly, and saying "Move before I lick you," and giving his lips a thorough coating of spit.



Takime follows Wrasse.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

The groups makes it to the front of the mob and spots the leader



"-they do not care about us brothers and sisters, it has been 5 days since the great cataclysm and still they send no aid! We are left to scrounge and suffer like animals! We are supposed to be content in our misery!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The groups makes it to the front of the mob and spots the leader
> 
> 
> 
> "-they do not care about us brothers and sisters, it has been 5 days since the great cataclysm and still they send no aid! We are left to scrounge and suffer like animals! We are supposed to be content in our misery!"



"Oh my such misdirected passion."
Takime is the first to walk forward right in front of the man.
"What is your name?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh my such misdirected passion."
> Takime is the first to walk forward right in front of the man.
> "What is your name?"



"My name? I m Brian Gumbul. I was a small business owner, a husband, a father. Now I am nothing! Allvwas lost in the cataclysm!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "My name? I m Brian Gumbul. I was a small business owner, a husband, a father. Now I am nothing! Allvwas lost in the cataclysm!"



"What cataclysm you mean the drifters and the prince?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "My name? I m Brian Gumbul. I was a small business owner, a husband, a father. Now I am nothing! Allvwas lost in the cataclysm!"



Takime rushes the man, bends him over backwards and forcibly kisses him for 2 minutes

*Spoiler*: __ 



(ha, gender reversals)



"Now you have my kiss <3"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

A single tear runs down Robert's cheek.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"Well wow" Kiel surprised because of Takime action


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "What cataclysm you mean the drifters and the prince?"


"Yes the cataclysm that rend out great and fair layer!"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime rushes the man, bends him over backwards and forcibly kisses him for 2 minutes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Brian is silent when they part, dumbstruck. A man in the crowd raises his hand, "I call next"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The groups makes it to the front of the mob and spots the leader
> 
> 
> 
> "-they do not care about us brothers and sisters, it has been 5 days since the great cataclysm and still they send no aid! We are left to scrounge and suffer like animals! We are supposed to be content in our misery!"



"So, is that Blight, Oblivificarus?" Wrasse asks.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime rushes the man, bends him over backwards and forcibly kisses him for 2 minutes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



"Ha, you need to step up your game if you want to replace a man's family and property!" Wrasse says. He pushes Takime aside, grabs the man, and proceeds to show Takime how its done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Brian is silent when they part, dumbstruck. A man in the crowd raises his hand, "I call next"



"You really looked like you needed aid, so I gave you some in the name of the emperor's love. About the door... Our leader has the key to get through it and will open it if you ask nicely try not to crowd him he can control barriers~"
Takime points out the crying Robert


Ichypa said:


> "Ha, you need to step up your game if you want to replace a man's family and property!" Wrasse says. He pushes Takime aside, grabs the man, and proceeds to show Takime how its done.



"Oh my so passionate."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> A single tear runs down Robert's cheek.



Aeron walks up to Robert and places a hand on his soldier "Don't feel too bad, look at the bright side."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "So, is that Blight, Oblivificarus?" Wrasse asks.


"Not... Yet..."


> "Ha, you need to step up your game if you want to replace a man's family and property!" Wrasse says. He pushes Takime aside, grabs the man, and proceeds to show Takime how its done.



A wave of nausea rolls through the horrified crowd


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron walks up to Robert and places a hand on his soldier "Don't feel too bad, look at the bright side."



"~You'll always have Mister Wrasse~!" Mika-chan adds, fist pumping energetically into the air as she does so.

"~Hmm? Why's Mika-chan so hungry all of a sudden~?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"What is ths people looking all sick suddenly,Hey brian you know what is this?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "So, is that Blight, Oblivificarus?" Wrasse asks.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ha, you need to step up your game if you want to replace a man's family and property!" Wrasse says. He pushes Takime aside, grabs the man, and proceeds to show Takime how its done.


"~Eeeeeeh, Mister Wrasse is a slut?! Eeeeeeeeeh~?!?!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ed desperately looks for his flask, only to find there's only a few drops left. 
_Damn it Aeron!_

Ed gets a better look of the mans face. He suddenly got a sick feeling in his gut. _Well, that definitely doesn't look trustworthy. 
Eh, I should probably guard the children._ He steps in between Brian and Mika.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A wave of nausea rolls through the horrified crowd



"Such skill, but I'll show you how a real act of love is done <3"
Takime strips Brian Gumbul and herself completly naked faster than the crowd can react
"Are you ready loverboy?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Not... Yet..."
> 
> 
> A wave of nausea rolls through the horrified crowd



"There. You're feeling much better now, right. Yep, that's what I thought." Wrasse said, breaking his example to Takime. Slinging an arm around Brian's shoulders, Wrasse turns to face the crowd, waving his arm to gather attention that he probably already had.
"Greetings, my good people!" Wrasse said cheerfully. "My name is Wrasse, an I'm sorry to announce that the old Lord Marshall has passed away. I'm significantly more pleased to announce that I, Wrasse, am your new Lord Marshall! I urge to remain calm and keep up your spirits in these harsh times! Now that I have been appointed, my immediate course of action is ascend further up the Hive, along with my comrades here, to personally requisition aid for our layer! I promise you, so long as you keep your faith in the Emperor and myself, and do not allow the blight of doubt to creep into your hearts, everything will work out.
"In my absence, I am appointing this fine gentlemen up here at my side to take charge of this group, since he seems to be doing a fine job rallying your spirits already. What do say, Brian?" Wrasse said, grinning at the would-be demagogue.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

_Got a bad feeling about what comes next._

"Mika look, there's a nice taco stand the other way. Here's some cash." Aeron points the child over to a vendor before Takemi and probably but unfortunately  Wrasse begin raping Brian


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan's gonna watch~" The small girl replies, her tone serious and gaze focuses on the spectacle unfolding before her.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"  I should take a sit somewhere" Kiel Though,watching Wrasse making his actions


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Hearing the little girl's response, Aeron sighs "I tried" then turns his attention to the rape in question, pulls out a camera and begins taking pictures of the unfolding scene.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You really looked like you needed aid, so I gave you some in the name of the emperor's love. About the door... Our leader has the key to get through it and will open it if you ask nicely try not to crowd him he can control barriers~"
> Takime points out the crying Robert



A barrier was already up as Robert sat in the fetal position.



Sabl?s said:


> Aeron walks up to Robert and places a hand on his soldier "Don't feel too bad, look at the bright side."



"I can't help but notice that you didn't say what the bright side is?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Such skill, but I'll show you how a real act of love is done <3"
> Takime strips Brian Gumbul and herself completly naked faster than the crowd can react
> "Are you ready loverboy?"



"Gah!"  Robert bursts upwards and places a barrier around Takime.

"That's enough of this indecency!  You godless heathens!"

Robert walks to the front of the crowd and places the crest in the door.

"My group and I are going through this door now, first.  I'm not going to let you guys all through... But I'm not going to make sure the door is shut securely, either."

The crowd is split by a large barrier, allowing passage to the group first.

"Takime, please clothe yourself immediately and let's get the fuck out of this barren wasteland full of immoral perverts." Robert shouts as he let's down the barrier around her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> A barrier was already up as Robert sat in the fetal position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takime clothes herself immediately 
"I was wondering when you would get the hint."
She follows Robert


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I can't help but notice that you didn't say what the bright side is?"


Aeron puts down his camera for a moment and replies with a neutral expression "It was that easy all along. "


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron puts down his camera for a moment and replies with a neutral expression "It was that easy all along. "



Robert ponders this for a moment before continuing on through the door.

"Come along now, the barrier holding the crowd back will disappear when we go through the door."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "There. You're feeling much better now, right. Yep, that's what I thought." Wrasse said, breaking his example to Takime. Slinging an arm around Brian's shoulders, Wrasse turns to face the crowd, waving his arm to gather attention that he probably already had.
> "Greetings, my good people!" Wrasse said cheerfully. "My name is Wrasse, an I'm sorry to announce that the old Lord Marshall has passed away. I'm significantly more pleased to announce that I, Wrasse, am your new Lord Marshall! I urge to remain calm and keep up your spirits in these harsh times! Now that I have been appointed, my immediate course of action is ascend further up the Hive, along with my comrades here, to personally requisition aid for our layer! I promise you, so long as you keep your faith in the Emperor and myself, and do not allow the blight of doubt to creep into your hearts, everything will work out.
> "In my absence, I am appointing this fine gentlemen up here at my side to take charge of this group, since he seems to be doing a fine job rallying your spirits already. What do say, Brian?" Wrasse said, grinning at the would-be demagogue.



"I what?"
" Yeah Brian you can do it" came a shout from the crowd
"We believe in you" came another
"Show those fat cats how a man is supposed to run things."

Brian blanched. "I.. Accept?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"So lets go" Kiel makes his entire right arm spawn a lot of strings nerves as his walked to the door with the group


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I what?"
> " Yeah Brian you can do it" came a shout from the crowd
> "We believe in you" came another
> "Show those fat cats how a man is supposed to run things."
> ...


Takime yells
"Good luck Brian you can do it!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"Go to hell, Brian!" Robert yelled as he disappeared into the door.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"Oh Robert don't act like that,you know hatred leads to nothing,though i'm not the one that should have saying that" Kiel says as he disappears into the door


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert merely looks at Kiel for several awkward seconds before shaking his head and moving forward.

"_The whole thing... christ..."_

A shiver runs up Robert's spine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert merely looks at Kiel for several awkward seconds before shaking his head and moving forward.
> 
> "_The whole thing... christ..."_
> 
> A shiver runs up Robert's spine.


As soon as those shivers run up his spine Robert feels a hand on his back
"Good job Big Bro!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Mika-chan runs after them, her gelatinous form passing through Brians discarded clothes, dissolving them utterly


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I what?"
> " Yeah Brian you can do it" came a shout from the crowd
> "We believe in you" came another
> "Show those fat cats how a man is supposed to run things."
> ...



"Then its settled!" Wrasse said, clapping Brian on the back. "Fear not my people, for I shall return soon, and I leave you in capable hands until I do! Remember: Do not give in to the Blight! Do not give into doubt! Believe in the Emperor and believe in me!" With one last wave, Wrasse departed through the door with the rest of the group.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As soon as those shivers run up his spine Robert feels a hand on his back
> "Good job Big Bro!"



"Thanks...  Now then, I wonder where this passage will take us...  I'd really like to see some civilization that isn't destroyed."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Then its settled!" Wrasse said, clapping Brian on the back. "Fear not my people, for I shall return soon, and I leave you in capable hands until I do! Remember: Do not give in to the Blight! Do not give into doubt! Believe in the Emperor and believe in me!" With one last wave, Wrasse departed through the door with the rest of the group.



And with that the companions disappear into the door. When they arrive on the other side they see



Figure 1: Do you swear your alliegence to the Grand Emperor?
Figure 2: Or to Xim the Scorpion?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And with that the companions disappear into the door. When they arrive on the other side they see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh wow he wasn't kidding when he said real soon.~
Think we should ask about the healthcare plans for both first?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And with that the companions disappear into the door. When they arrive on the other side they see
> 
> 
> Figure 1: Do you swear your alliegence to the Grand Emperor?
> Figure 2: Or to Xim the Scorpion?



Robert speaks up.

"Currently?  Ourselves.  Possibly?  Whoever happens to strike our fancy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

"With an answer like that you'll start making people think we are drifters of some sort big bro."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "With an answer like that you'll start making people think we are drifters of some sort big bro."



"I'm only telling the truth, aren't I?  If I lied, I'm sure these nice gents here would pick up on it immediately."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"Yeah,but you sounded a bit threatening them can misunderstand us"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh wow he wasn't kidding when he said real soon.~
> Think we should ask about the healthcare plans for both first?"



"That's a good idea." Wrasse said. Turning to the two figures, he asked, "Say, would you be so kind to tell us the healthcare benefits associated with each side?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh wow he wasn't kidding when he said real soon.~
> Think we should ask about the healthcare plans for both first?"





manidk said:


> Robert speaks up.
> 
> "Currently?  Ourselves.  Possibly?  Whoever happens to strike our fancy."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "With an answer like that you'll start making people think we are drifters of some sort big bro."


"Such a lack of conviction, truly you are no servants of the emperor"
Figure one pushes back his cloak revealing a pair of intimidating swords before  pulling down his hood




Figure two grabs figure one by the shoulder firmly. "Quite the contrary, pragmatism is by its very nature filled with conviction, conviction to live, conviction to thrive. I say we let them pass Lexseer."

"You have always been too soft for your own good."

"Without my softness to sheathe your edge you would cut down the world by accident."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Yeah,but you sounded a bit threatening them can misunderstand us"



"If that sounded threatening to you then you've got a lot to learn."

Robert then realized who he was talking to and shivered again.

"_An entire... LIVING orangutan..."_


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "If that sounded threatening to you then you've got a lot to learn."
> 
> Robert then realized who he was talking to and shivered again.
> 
> "_An entire... LIVING orangutan..."_



"Oh now,don't think much about it,it only give you unpleasant thoughts" Kiel says


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Such a lack of conviction, truly you are no servants of the emperor"
> Figure one pushes back his cloak revealing a pair of intimidating swords before  pulling down his hood
> 
> 
> ...



"Living and thriving are definitely high on our list, friends."  Robert bows politely to the two figures.

"Would you be so kind as to direct us to the Lord of this area?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Living and thriving are definitely high on our list, friends."  Robert bows politely to the two figures.
> 
> "Would you be so kind as to direct us to the Lord of this area?"



"Lord Governor Sergi has been liberated of his head." Replied Lexseer
"My good friend Inquisitor Lexseer found him to be guilt of heresy and executed him on the spot. Who know how far the corruption has spread." Replied Figure 2
"Johnny black was spotting heading through this layer, we believe the Lord Governor succumbed not his influences and turned his back to the throne, naturally this is unacceptable." Add Lexseer
"So until a new Lord Governor can be appointed I runu this layer" figure two finished.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Lord Governor Sergi has been liberated of his head." Replied Lexseer
> "My good friend Inquisitor Lexseer found him to be guilt of heresy and executed him on the spot. Who know how far the corruption has spread." Replied Figure 2
> "Johnny black was spotting heading through this layer, we believe the Lord Governor succumbed not his influences and turned his back to the throne, naturally this is unacceptable." Add Lexseer
> "So until a new Lord Governor can be appointed I runu this layer" figure two finished.



"Ah!  Fancy meeting you here then!  My group here requires passage through the door of this level.  The late Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth sent us on a journey to request aid for the Pitts, and even though he may be gone from this world, our home is not."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

"Temporary lord governor I suggest you hold your friend ,Lexzeer, back while he's hit by the truth as I would like to have a very important discussion with you later~ "
Takime's eyes turn somewhat icy
"Are aware of the current events that just happened down below and what hell one would have to go through to simply be able to be walking through this door. Conviction isn't something we lack, what we lack is power.  Without this power we can't stop conflict as we see fit, the conflict that killed too many to count not even a day ago. Completely helpless. </3"


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Lord Governor Sergi has been liberated of his head." Replied Lexseer
> "My good friend Inquisitor Lexseer found him to be guilt of heresy and executed him on the spot. Who know how far the corruption has spread." Replied Figure 2
> "Johnny black was spotting heading through this layer, we believe the Lord Governor succumbed not his influences and turned his back to the throne, naturally this is unacceptable." Add Lexseer
> "So until a new Lord Governor can be appointed I runu this layer" figure two finished.



"Johnny Black Liberated the last Lord Marshal behind this door of his head. Taking it along with Claribel his weapon."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ah!  Fancy meeting you here then!  My group here requires passage through the door of this level.  The late Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth sent us on a journey to request aid for the Pitts, and even though he may be gone from this world, our home is not."


Figure 2 nodded. " I would assist you in your journey but the Grand Emperor has ordered The Door closed here until further notice, and the The Rail was severely damaged and compromised in several spots by the criminal Johnny Black, which has also prevented the shipments of aid from reaching the survivors. Currently the only way off of 188 is The Lift."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ah!  Fancy meeting you here then!  My group here requires passage through the door of this level.  The late Lord Govenor Sholto Unwerth sent us on a journey to request aid for the Pitts, and even though he may be gone from this world, our home is not."


"~Mika-chan feels that,sentiment is more optimistic than realistic, niipaaaaaah~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Figure 2 nodded. " I would assist you in your journey but the Grand Emperor has ordered The Door closed here until further notice, and the The Rail was severely damaged and compromised in several spots by the criminal Johnny Black, which has also prevented the shipments of aid from reaching the survivors. Currently the only way off of 188 is The Lift."



"I see...  That's most disappointing."

Robert turns back to the group.  "So what's the plan, guys?"



TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan feels that,sentiment is more optimistic than realistic, niipaaaaaah~"



Robert looks at the Door the group just walked out of sadly before giving a simple answer.

"I know."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Temporary lord governor I suggest you hold your friend ,Lexzeer, back while he's hit by the truth as I would like to have a very important discussion with you later~ "
> Takime's eyes turn somewhat icy
> "Are aware of the current events that just happened down below and what hell one would have to go through to simply be able to be walking through this door. Conviction isn't something we lack, what we lack is power.  Without this power we can't stop conflict as we see fit, the conflict that killed too many to count not even a day ago. Completely helpless. </3"
> 
> ...





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Figure 2 nodded. " I would assist you in your journey but the Grand Emperor has ordered The Door closed here until further notice, and the The Rail was severely damaged and compromised in several spots by the criminal Johnny Black, which has also prevented the shipments of aid from reaching the survivors. Currently the only way off of 188 is The Lift."



"Please excuse me for not introducing myself earlier," Wrasse said, "but I am Lord Wrasse, the new Lord Marshall of the floor below. I took charge after, as my companion has said, Johnny Black slew my predecessor. I'm am seeking aid for my own floor, after the disaster that struck it, and have banded together with these capable people. Is there anyway you can help us get up the Lift?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Please excuse me for not introducing myself earlier," Wrasse said, "but I am Lord Wrasse, the new Lord Marshall of the floor below. I took charge after, as my companion has said, Johnny Black slew my predecessor. I'm am seeking aid for my own floor, after the disaster that struck it, and have banded together with these capable people. Is there anyway you can help us get up the Lift?"



Figure 2 shook his head, "The lift is gaurded and run by the Administratum Elevatis, They are an organization beholden to no one but the emperor and the almighty dollar. If you want to go up the lift you are going to have to pay the tax... Or have a Lift operator owe you a favor. I would have to beseech the emperor for the administrative power to get you on, and even then I would have to have an exceedingly good reason."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan thinks tracking Mister Black is pretty important, eeeeeiiiii~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I see...  That's most disappointing."
> 
> Robert turns back to the group.  "So what's the plan, guys?"



"i think we have only the option go to the lift,but i'm sure we will have to do something,and this something probably will be something with Johnny"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Temporary lord governor I suggest you hold your friend ,Lexzeer, back while he's hit by the truth as I would like to have a very important discussion with you later~ "
> Takime's eyes turn somewhat icy
> "Are aware of the current events that just happened down below and what hell one would have to go through to simply be able to be walking through this door. Conviction isn't something we lack, what we lack is power.  Without this power we can't stop conflict as we see fit, the conflict that killed too many to count not even a day ago. Completely helpless. </3"
> 
> ...


"That is most troubling but I expected as much. Suffering will always find those without the the emperors light to guide them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Figure 2 shook his head, "The lift is gaurded and run by the Administratum Elevatis, They are an organization beholden to no one but the emperor and the almighty dollar. If you want to go up the lift you are going to have to pay the tax... Or have a Lift operator owe you a favor. I would have to beseech the emperor for the administrative power to get you on, and even then I would have to have an exceedingly good reason."



"We can skip all of that easily..."
Takime points over to a large nearby rock while referring to Figure 2
"What needs to be talked about is most important, and must be spoken to privately with you."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We can skip all of that easily..."
> Takime points over to a large nearby rock while referring to Figure 2
> "What needs to be talked about is most important, and must be spoken to privately with you."



"Takime...  What exactly are you planning on doing...?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Takime...  What exactly are you planning on doing...?"



"If I told you I'd have to kill you... Just know it doesn't involve any of you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We can skip all of that easily..."
> Takime points over to a large nearby rock while referring to Figure 2
> "What needs to be talked about is most important, and must be spoken to privately with you."



Figure two shuffles under his hood, Lexseer cocks an eyebrow.
"Very well"

Takime and the  Temporary lord walk to the boulder. Everything is silent as they trade sheilded hand signs in rapid succession.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert stands with the rest of the group.

"I'm getting rather weary of this secrecy amongst us.  How are we expected to overcome all these trials and work together if we don't know a thing about each other?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Figure two shuffles under his hood, Lexseer cocks an eyebrow.
> "Very well"
> 
> Takime and the  Temporary lord walk to the boulder. Everything is silent as they trade sheilded hand signs in rapid succession.



"Before we start fully... Why is the door closed under the emperor's orders at this time?"
In handsigns


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stands with the rest of the group.
> 
> "I'm getting rather weary of this secrecy amongst us.  How are we expected to overcome all these trials and work together if we don't know a thing about each other?"



"Let Takime have her privacy. There are somethings humans are better off not knowing."  Aeron said, choosing his words carefully.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2013)

"Well, we all have some secrets, it's just that her's and maybe birdbrain's over here are the ones that stick out the most. Not that I care too much either way. As long as she's not going to double-cross us."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stands with the rest of the group.
> 
> "I'm getting rather weary of this secrecy amongst us.  How are we expected to overcome all these trials and work together if we don't know a thing about each other?"



"We can only trust that we won't get backstabbed,this cruel world if we are too naive to say everything we will fall into malicious hands"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"It's not just Takime" Robert says, looking Aeron dead in the eyes.



> "Well, we all have some secrets, it's just that her's and maybe birdbrain's over here are the ones that stick out the most. Not that I care too much either way. As long as she's not going to double-cross us."





> "We can only trust that we won't get backstabbed,this cruel world if we are too naive to say everything we will fall into malicious hands"



"I feel at some point soon we all need to have a little talk and at the very least share some basic details about ourselves.  I feel that I hardly know you guys as more than names and abilities."

Robert looks disgustedly at Kiel again.  "I think I already know more about you than I'd ever like to, though."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan doesnt trust Old Hag at aaaaaaaall ~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Before we start fully... Why is the door closed under the emperor's orders at this time?"



"The House of the Black Scorpion has begun moving in force, They have been using The Door with alarming regularity so The Emperor has ordered The Door sealed to curtail their movements. The situation is steadily escalating. Lords are being killed, armaments stockpiled, soldiers trained, soon their will be all out war. Their will be no survivors, even the babes will drown in the sea of blood to come."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stands with the rest of the group.
> 
> "I'm getting rather weary of this secrecy amongst us.  How are we expected to overcome all these trials and work together if we don't know a thing about each other?"





manidk said:


> "It's not just Takime" Robert says, looking Aeron dead in the eyes.
> 
> "I feel at some point soon we all need to have a little talk and at the very least share some basic details about ourselves.  I feel that I hardly know you guys as more than names and abilities."
> 
> Robert looks disgustedly at Kiel again.  "I think I already know more about you than I'd ever like to, though."




"I quite agree, friend Robert." Wrasse said, slinging an arm around the barrier maker. "We should bear our souls to each other, so that we be as brothers and sister, our bonds strong enough to withstand the trials to come. I'll start first, to break the ice and all that. Well, to truely understand my personal story, I must begin all the way back with my great-great-great-great-great-grandfather, who was a quiet, shy, humble painter of low birth, who painted battle scenes and had kill a war gorllia using only his teeth by the time he was twelve..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I quite agree, friend Robert." Wrasse said, slinging an arm around the barrier maker. "We should bear our souls to each other, so that we be as brothers and sister, our bonds strong enough to withstand the trials to come. I'll start first, to break the ice and all that. Well, to truely understand my personal story, I must begin all the way back with my great-great-great-great-great-grandfather, who was a quiet, shy, humble painter of low birth, who painted battle scenes and had kill a war gorllia using only his teeth by the time he was twelve..."



"Yeah, how about we save that until we're all present?
And, you know, start small so we don't step on any sensitive areas?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It's not just Takime" Robert says, looking Aeron dead in the eyes.
> 
> "I feel at some point soon we all need to have a little talk and at the very least share some basic details about ourselves.  I feel that I hardly know you guys as more than names and abilities."
> 
> Robert looks disgustedly at Kiel again.  "I think I already know more about you than I'd ever like to, though."



"There isn't much to say about myself, only that I am the last of a now ancient race." Aeron said while gathering information about the Emperor and the Scorpions



> "The House of the Black Scorpion has begun moving in force, They have been using The Door with alarming regularity so The Emperor has ordered The Door sealed to curtail their movements. The situation is steadily escalating. Lords are being killed, armaments stockpiled, soldiers trained, soon their will be all out war. Their will be no survivors, even the babes will drown in the sea of blood to come."



_How amusing, it'll be just like old times_ He thought


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I quite agree, friend Robert." Wrasse said, slinging an arm around the barrier maker. "We should bear our souls to each other, so that we be as brothers and sister, our bonds strong enough to withstand the trials to come. I'll start first, to break the ice and all that. Well, to truely understand my personal story, I must begin all the way back with my great-great-great-great-great-grandfather, who was a quiet, shy, humble painter of low birth, who painted battle scenes and had kill a war gorllia using only his teeth by the time he was twelve..."



Robert looks on with wide eyes, soaking up all the information Wrasse present eagerly.



> "Yeah, how about we save that until we're all present?
> And, you know, start small so we don't step on any sensitive areas?"



"Shush!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It's not just Takime" Robert says, looking Aeron dead in the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You all don't really know about myself yeah i'm creepy but i have my reason,but since you all have a opinion formed about myself i will only listen" Say Kiel looking to the sky


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You all don't really know about myself yeah i'm creepy but i have my reason,but since you all have a opinion formed about myself i will only listen" Say Kiel looking to the sky



"_Sixteen flaming torches and three bowling balls...  How???_"

Robert shivers visibly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The House of the Black Scorpion has begun moving in force, They have been using The Door with alarming regularity so The Emperor has ordered The Door sealed to curtail their movements. The situation is steadily escalating. Lords are being killed, armaments stockpiled, soldiers trained, soon their will be all out war. Their will be no survivors, even the babes will drown in the sea of blood to come."



"I thought so... give me moment. I have something of the utmost importance to show you. It's something I guard with my very body and sanctity, so try not to react."
Takime puts her hands down her skirt and further then out until a small pop is heard.
She pulls out a spherical object wrapped in protective plastic she then unwraps and turns it showing it's symbol.
"I was told that this would allow me to go anywhere no matter what under the emperor's protection. So precious I could hide it nowhere else."

"I have a report to make regarding the corruption albeit small considering how slow the ascent has been blending in with everyone.
Lord Sheever let prisoner's go (us) in promise of seeing the prince he raised again out of sheer grief. Normally I would report this later, but the black scorpions will eventually take advantage of this I believe. His servant is uninvolved as far as I know. I have also spotted two scorpions myself, Johnny Black was in search of somekind of object he couldn't describe. Likely the Orb in the current Marshall's possession or something even worse."
Takime sighs
"I'm going to try infiltrating them soon, if nothing is done everything will be a wasteland, all of these lives wasted. I also suspect that the black scorpion themselves have infiltrated our dear emperor's servants by taking advantage of the weakness in their hearts."
In handsign


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "There isn't much to say about myself, only that I am the last of a now ancient race." Aeron said while gathering information about the Emperor and the Scorpions



"That's nice and all, and believe me, I feel for you...  But come on.  For one thing, I know what you're doing right now."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "That's nice and all, and believe me, I feel for you...  But come on.  For one thing, I know what you're doing right now."



"I'm sorry?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'm sorry?"



"Is it far-fetched to believe a wind user is capable of eavesdropping?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks on with wide eyes, soaking up all the information Wrasse present eagerly.
> 
> 
> 
> "Shush!"



"...and since my great-great-grandfather had defeated my great-great-grandmother in single combat, he had to either kill her or make her his wife. Great-great-grandfather thought that was a stupid system, so he tried to just escape with her and let her go later, but her honor compelled her to remain at her side. Since he had unfortunately just forced her into a marriage she couldn't escape, you can imagine that she was rather put out. However, great-great-grandfather was the man who finally perfected my family's tongue technique, so in the end it turned out well for everyone involved, even the poor chap great-great-grandfather had accidentally bludgeoned with a coconut. Not much of interest happened until my great-grandfather was born, which was was when thing started getting _really_ exciting..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert continued to hang on every word of Wrasse's tale.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I thought so... give me moment. I have something of the utmost importance to show you. It's something I guard with my very body and sanctity, so try not to react."
> Takime puts her hands down her skirt and further then out until a small pop is heard.
> She pulls out a spherical object wrapped in protective plastic she then unwraps and turns it showing it's symbol.
> "I was told that this would allow me to go anywhere no matter what under the emperor's protection. So precious I could hide it nowhere else."
> ...


The Temporary Lord signs back

"I see. This is concerning, I will report to the Emperor your findings at once." He reachs into his clock and produces two coins, one Red with a Crown and One Gold bearing a wing. "The Bloody crown will summon aid from the Emperor's legion no matter where you are, simply turn it in your hand three times then press then squeeze the crown, and the Golden Wing is good for three rides on the lift." He makes another sign "Good luck sister."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Is it far-fetched to believe a wind user is capable of eavesdropping?"



Aeron adopts a smile 

"Certainly not. While I do possess such an ability, it is not passive nor do *I* care for it unless the situation directly involves *me*. So let me assure you, _*I*_ have no interest in the lives of humans or their little games...not anymore. Anyway, I would have caught on to Gas' schemes and executed him from the beginning if that was the case and he was a much shadier character than Takime." 'Aeron' retorts truthfully


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron adopts a smile
> 
> "Certainly not. While I do possess such an ability, it is not passive nor do I care for it unless the situation directly involves *me*. So let me assure you, _*I*_ have no interest in the lives of humans and their little games...not anymore. Anyway, I would have caught on to Gas' schemes and executed him from the beginning if that was the case and he was a much shadier character than Takime." 'Aeron' retorts truthfully



"So far as I was aware, Gas never spoke of his plan out loud... Or even in hand signs.  Anyways, my initial clue was the far-off look in your eyes, but it's nice knowing that my bluff turned out right as well."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Temporary Lord signs back
> 
> "I see. This is concerning, I will report to the Emperor your findings at once." He reachs into his clock and produces two coins, one Red with a Crown and One Gold bearing a wing. "The Bloody crown will summon aid from the Emperor's legion no matter where you are, simply turn it in your hand three times then press then squeeze the crown, and the Golden Wing is good for three rides on the lift." He makes another sign "Good luck sister."


Takime nods and places the spherical pass back into it's wrapper and back in where it was before. It makes a popping sound again
"Thank you. I understand your friend is on edge because of all of this, but it's good of you to keep him sane. I will be going back to that group now, may the emperor bless you." in sign
With the coins hidden in hand Takime returns to the group.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Takime's eyes are no longer icy.
"Sorry that took awhile~ 
We're heading for the lifts right this instant, no delay."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So far as I was aware, Gas never spoke of his plan out loud... Or even in hand signs.  Anyways, my initial clue was the far-off look in your eyes, but it's nice knowing that my bluff turned out right as well."



"Don't patronize me, I'm not as naive as you think. Gas lit the lord's mansion on fire, did he not? Had I bothered to pay attention, hearing the sound of the embers would have been child's play. Besides,don't confuse a bluff with an accusation or else I might take offense." A dark smile returns to Aeron's face " _But_, I don't necessarily dislike that kind of attitude, things are much more interesting that way. After all, I've got nothing to hide.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Robert put his best ignorant look back on before turning away from Aeron and towards Takime.

"So what exactly did you do to... Convince him?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert continued to hang on every word of Wrasse's tale.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime nods and places the spherical pass back into it's wrapper and back in where it was before. It makes a popping sound again
> "Thank you. I understand your friend is on edge because of all of this, but it's good of you to keep him sane. I will be going back to that group now, may the emperor bless you." in sign
> With the coins hidden in hand Takime returns to the group.



"...and so after the cultists gave up looking for me, they went back to their base to vent by describing all the terrible things they would do to me in retribution for strangling the the shoggoth hybrid with my blanket, never suspecting that I was hiding in their fridge the whole time. Pretty soon, though, things started getting loud outside, so I decided the best course of action was to take a nap and wait it out. After I woke, I met up with you guys, and you were there for most of the rest of it." Wrasse said, finishing his epic tale. He noticed Takime walking back over. "Heeeey, Takime! How were your friends? Did they invite us for tea?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Don't patronize me, I'm not as naive as you think. Gas lit the lord's mansion on fire, did he not? Had I bothered to pay attention, hearing the sound of the embers would have been child's play. Besides,don't confuse a bluff with an accusation or else I might take offense." A dark smile returns to Aeron's face " _But_, I don't necessarily dislike that kind of attitude, things are much more interesting that way.



"Heh, apparently so.  I'd wonder what type of astonishing hearing you possess if you could hear through a Door, though.  Oh, and I'm accusing you of nothing, my fine-feathered friend.  Just providing us with an example of what exactly I mean when I say Trust."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert put his best ignorant look back on before turning away from Aeron and towards Takime.
> 
> "So what exactly did you do to... Convince him?"



"Oh a little of this a lot of that. Made a few promises that I have to keep later.
You know the usual. He'll be more than glad to guide us to the lifts."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> He noticed Takime walking back over. "Heeeey, Takime! How were your friends? Did they invite us for tea?"



"Hmm no tea right now. Just a ride."


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh a little of this a lot of that. Made a few promises that I have to keep later.
> You know the usual. He'll be more than glad to guide us to the lifts."



"Fine, but we all have some things to talk about once we get there."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

"Thats was nice story to hear. Kiel Says" and he looks to Takime " A ride? What kind of ride?" Kiel says


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Woooow! Amazing! Mister birdhead just finished saying how Old Hag would tell an obvious lie about her conversation with Mister Mysterious~

'~Mister's a psychic~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Thats was nice story to hear. Kiel Says" and he looks to Takime " A ride? What kind of ride?" Kiel says


Takime blushs
"You know the kind."


TehChron said:


> "~Woooow! Amazing! Mister birdhead just finished saying how Old Hag would tell an obvious lie about her conversation with Mister Mysterious~
> 
> '~Mister's a psychic~!"



A small  uncontrolled chuckle is heard from Takime


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime blushs
> "You know the kind."
> 
> 
> A small  uncontrolled chuckle is heard from Takime



The slime girl balls her fists under her chin as she nods,excitedly, "~Unn! Mister even said you were a super secret agent, too~!" Mikatas imagination then goes into overdrive, "~Ummm, Mister said the wind told him what you two were talking,about with your hands! Ne, ne, Old Hag, tell me how to talk with your,hands! It sounds fuuun~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl balls her fists under her chin as she nods,excitedly, "~Unn! Mister even said you were a super secret agent, too~!" Mikatas imagination then goes into overdrive, "~Ummm, Mister said the wind told him what you two were talking,about with your hands! Ne, ne, Old Hag, tell me how to talk with your,hands! It sounds fuuun~!"



Mika-chan was having a seizure on the ground for some reason outside of slime form
"Oh my Mika-chan are you okay?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime blushs
> "You know the kind."
> 
> 
> A small  uncontrolled chuckle is heard from Takime



"That was expected,so i guess its better ?be prepared for it"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

"So, can we hurry up and leave?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mika-chan was having a seizure on the ground for some reason outside of slime form
> "Oh my Mika-chan are you okay?"



"~Blonde Misters clothes had an energy drink in it! Caffeine yaaaaaay~!"

Her vibrations reach the point where she moves fast enough to abruptly vanish from view.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So, can we hurry up and leave?"



"Ah yes, lets go then ~"
Takime starts walking towards the direction of the lifts with the Temp Lord Governor


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Blonde Misters clothes had an energy drink in it! Caffeine yaaaaaay~!"
> 
> Her vibrations reach the point where she moves fast enough to abruptly vanish from view.



"Mika-chan~, please stop defying the laws of physics or the Newtonian Enforcement Squad might arrest you."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah yes, lets go then ~"
> Takime starts walking towards the direction of the lifts with the Temp Lord Governor



Robert walks forward in long strides before normalizing his pace beside Takime.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 15, 2013)

"~Mika-chan isnt scared of SCIENCE! Mika-chan is a crime against all laws of God _and_ man just by existing! Tee hee~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert walks forward in long strides before normalizing his pace beside Takime.


"Nice to see you again."
She seems to say it rather suggestively but also in a way that seems to deflect the subject.



TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan isnt scared of SCIENCE! Mika-chan is a crime against all laws of God _and_ man just by existing! Tee hee~!"



"Well someone is adorably self aware today <3"


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan isnt scared of SCIENCE! Mika-chan is a crime against all laws of God _and_ man just by existing! Tee hee~!"



"Well, don't say I didn't warn you, Mika-Chan~"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan isnt scared of SCIENCE! Mika-chan is a crime against all laws of God _and_ man just by existing! Tee hee~!"



"Mika-chan: The Ultimate Rebel." Wrasse said, spreading his hands in the air like he was imagining a movie bill.


----------



## manidk (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to see you again."
> She seems to say it rather suggestively but also in a way that seems to deflect the subject.



"The pleasure is all mine, of course."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh a little of this a lot of that. Made a few promises that I have to keep later.
> You know the usual. He'll be more than glad to guide us to the lifts."


 As you walk the path you come to a bombed out abandoned city



"The results of Heresy" says Lexseer "This is the fate we are fighting to avoid."
"May the souls of these men and women be protected by The Grand Emperor."


A cold wind blew through the streets knocking a skull from a pile of bones. The noise roused something which had been sleeping



Deathpack Scorpion
E6


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Mika-chan states excitedly at the scorpion, whipping out her Tess from regions unknown

"~Magical Friend Mika-chan, battle mode~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 16, 2013)

"oh look what we have here,a mutant? Why this thing has two tails?whatever" Says kiel as make a thermal armor in his armor and a blade with nanite in his left arma and using his nanite to make a support for his spear to use it's blade in his right arm,plus reinforcing and strengthening all his body as his nerve strings floated in the air  searching to absorb the material from the scorpion ahead of him


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Mikata charges forward into the fray, her skin tinged purple to dissolve and consume all matter before her.

She charges in front of Kiel, positioning herself between him and the creature. With a cute cry, she hefts her Tess up, intending to toss the weapon as a projectile to see if that would work.


----------



## manidk (Dec 16, 2013)

Robert places a double barrier around the creature, leaving a small hole for his comrades to attack through.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ed pulls out Maleficarum and takes aim at the giant creature. _Ready when you are._


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 16, 2013)

"Hey, Oblivificarus." Wrasse asks. "You think I can use enough of you power to take on that friendly fellow?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

"Hmm, just one? I really doubt that."
Takime looks around
"Better make sure then."
"HENSHIN!"
Takime's body goes naked and is surrounded by water and ice
before transforming

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HeZNLPLmtdM[/YOUTUBE]



The air seems to be more full of moisture and colder
"If you don't mind I'll be building up some power for something I've always wanted to try. You guys should be able to handle that easily. <3"
Takime simply stands there and lets the group do the work.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "oh look what we have here,a mutant? Why this thing has two tails?whatever" Says kiel as make a thermal armor in his armor and a blade with nanite in his left arma and using his nanite to make a support for his spear to use it's blade in his right arm,plus reinforcing and strengthening all his body as his nerve strings floated in the air  searching to absorb the material from the scorpion ahead of him





TehChron said:


> Mikata charges forward into the fray, her skin tinged purple to dissolve and consume all matter before her.
> 
> She charges in front of Kiel, positioning herself between him and the creature. With a cute cry, she hefts her Tess up, intending to toss the weapon as a projectile to see if that would work.





manidk said:


> Robert places a double barrier around the creature, leaving a small hole for his comrades to attack through.





Phx12 said:


> Ed pulls out Maleficarum and takes aim at the giant creature. _Ready when you are._





Ichypa said:


> "Hey, Oblivificarus." Wrasse asks. "You think I can use enough of you power to take on that friendly fellow?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, just one? I really doubt that."
> Takime looks around
> "Better make sure then."
> "HENSHIN!"
> ...


While Kiel prepares himself for battle Mika charges ahead of the group Tess raised in defiance "Time to fight Mr.Shiny" yells Mika as she hurls the Tess at the Charging Scorpion "What wait no don't thr-" the Tess fkyies through the air and bounces off the scorpions chitin plating. So ineffective was the attack even the scorpion stops for a brief moment of self inspection before doing battle with the little challenger. Robert takes thew pause as an opportunity to leash the beasts movements and throw down a two ply barrier around the beast, leaving a hole too small in the front for it to fit through. Ed cocks maleficarium excitedly and Wrasse strokes his pet executioner kold. Mika charges  into the charge fearlessly and is smack with a pincer with force that would make a head on collision seem tame. Her little body arcs through the air before landing with a crash in some rubble. "Owie." She picks herself up out the pile and dusts herself off. The scorpion self inspects again and this time is alarmed to find that its glorious chitin has been pitted in the area it struck the little girl. It snaps its pincers angrily and rapidly  before beginning to slam them upon the barrier. "You must thrust me for maximum effectiveness" Jelly jiggler tell kiel
Takime transforms and stands in the rear charging for some manner of super attack


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

Water and a flurry of ice alogn with a mass of shinso is gathering in Takime's right foot
"You guys get one more try before I kill this thing in one hit."
The amount of water and ice is growing visibly


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

"~Oh no, Mister Shiny's still in there~!"

With a look of determination, Mika-chan runs towards the barrier, her body eating through the dirt in order to tunnel towards her useless Tess.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 16, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> While Kiel prepares himself for battle Mika charges ahead of the group Tess raised in defiance "Time to fight Mr.Shiny" yells Mika as she hurls the Tess at the Charging Scorpion "What wait no don't thr-" the Tess fkyies through the air and bounces off the scorpions chitin plating. So ineffective was the attack even the scorpion stops for a brief moment of self inspection before doing battle with the little challenger. Robert takes thew pause as an opportunity to leash the beasts movements and throw down a two ply barrier around the beast, leaving a hole too small in the front for it to fit through. Ed cocks maleficarium excitedly and Wrasse strokes his pet executioner kold. Mika charges  into the charge fearlessly and is smack with a pincer with force that would make a head on collision seem tame. Her little body arcs through the air before landing with a crash in some rubble. "Owie." She picks herself up out the pile and dusts herself off. The scorpion self inspects again and this time is alarmed to find that its glorious chitin has been pitted in the area it struck the little girl. It snaps its pincers angrily and rapidly  before beginning to slam them upon the barrier. "You must thrust me for maximum effectiveness" Jelly jiggler tell kiel
> Takime transforms and stands in the rear charging for some manner of super attack



"Lets go Jelly Jiggler,i don't know why but you are also my weapon!" Kiel then have a idea taking the Jelly Jiggler with his left hand, and making his right arm  with the spear like a canon to shot the spear through the hole "Show your colors meep meep" Kiel say smiling as he shot his spear into the hole. "Hey Jelly Jiggler,i want to make a hole in that thing as bigger as i can,something that kill it instantly,i trust you and i will make you bigger and give you some pleasure when i have the chance for it,take it as a gift of good work" says kiel as he think in someone in particular


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 16, 2013)

"Oblivificarus." Wrasse said, holding the cold aloft. "Eliminate it." An enormous wave force came down from above the scorpion slamming down hard enough to shatter the earth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Oh no, Mister Shiny's still in there~!"
> 
> With a look of determination, Mika-chan runs towards the barrier, her body eating through the dirt in order to tunnel towards her useless Tess.





lokoxDZz said:


> "Lets go Jelly Jiggler,i don't know why but you are also my weapon!" Kiel then have a idea taking the Jelly Jiggler with his left hand, and making his right arm  with the spear like a canon to shot the spear through the hole "Show your colors meep meep" Kiel say smiling as he shot his spear into the hole. "Hey Jelly Jiggler,i want to make a hole in that thing as bigger as i can,something that kill it instantly,i trust you and i will make you bigger and give you some pleasure when i have the chance for it,take it as a gift of good work" says kiel as he think in someone in particular





Ichypa said:


> "Oblivificarus." Wrasse said, holding the cold aloft. "Eliminate it." An enormous wave force came down from above the scorpion slamming down hard enough to shatter the earth.



Mika tunnels trough the dirt with speed that would make a make mole rat blush and pops up behind the scorpion, snatching he useless Tess before tunneling out. Kiel hurls meep meep who transforms into a bolt of lightning mid flight striking the scorpion and blowing off large pieces of chitin drawing a unearthly cry of anguish from the beastand hurling it against the back of the barrier. Kiel closes the gap and thrusts his cock Jelly Jiggler into the scorpions underbelly, blowing a 3 foot wide hole through the beast. "Get back" warns Wrasse as he hold his mold aloft. Kiel backtracks as a wave of force descends on the scorpion breaking it to prices sending ichor everywhere. Its corpse twitches.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 16, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mika tunnels trough the dirt with speed that would make a make mole rat blush and pops up behind the scorpion, snatching he useless Tess before tunneling out. Kiel hurls meep meep who transforms into a bolt of lightning mid flight striking the scorpion and blowing off large pieces of chitin drawing a unearthly cry of anguish from the beastand hurling it against the back of the barrier. Kiel closes the gap and thrusts his cock Jelly Jiggler into the scorpions underbelly, blowing a 3 foot wide hole through the beast. "Get back" warns Wrasse as he hold his mold aloft. Kiel backtracks as a wave of force descends on the scorpion breaking it to prices sending ichor everywhere. Its corpse twitches.



"Woo-hoo!" Wrasse says, pumping his fist. "Go Team Wrasse and Oblivificarus!" He dips his finger into a pool of ichor and begins to use it to draw designs on his face, like war paint.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Mika-chan tunnels back beneath the corpse, reaching up only to grab chunks of it in order to stuff then into her mouth hungrily.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 16, 2013)

"So i'm gonna take his cells" Said kiel as he takes some distance and use his strings to take the cells from the corpse while he let mika devour it,ignoring her as the creature seems to had a good thermal armor,also searching for something like a poison where he would store into the nanite part of his body that he make to study and make a cure and a way to use the posion


"Well i guess both of you are my weapons even if it makes a strange combination "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

Takime continues to gather power 
"I wouldn't celebrate too soon."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Mika-chan emerges between Kiel and the scorpion, her body still in its purple devouring state.

She places her Tess on the ground before leaping back into the corpse of the creature with an energetic cheer.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime continues to gather power
> "I wouldn't celebrate too soon."



"Hmm, I don't know. But, never hurts to be careful. Come on out, Czar Palladium." Wrasse said, calling forth the ally of justice just in case.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan tunnels back beneath the corpse, reaching up only to grab chunks of it in order to stuff then into her mouth hungrily.





lokoxDZz said:


> "So i'm gonna take his cells" Said kiel as he takes some distance and use his strings to take the cells from the corpse while he let mika devour it,ignoring her as the creature seems to had a good thermal armor,also searching for something like a poison where he would store into the nanite part of his body that he make to study and make a cure and a way to use the posion
> 
> 
> "Well i guess both of you are my weapons even if it makes a strange combination "





TehChron said:


> Mika-chan emerges between Kiel and the scorpion, her body still in its purple devouring state.
> 
> She places her Tess on the ground before leaping back into the corpse of the creature with an energetic cheer.





Ichypa said:


> "Hmm, I don't know. But, never hurts to be careful. Come on out, Czar Palladium." Wrasse said, calling forth the ally of justice just in case.



Between the two of them Kiel and Mika make short gruesoime work of the scorpions corpse. Suspicious Wrasse called for czar palladium.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 16, 2013)

"Oh is that the Justice bringer Wrasse?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

"Of course I could just be overreacting"
Takime looks around the surrounding area for any hints of movement


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

Crashes are heard all around you as the shadows begin to move. Snapping sounds split the air. Out of every crack, crevice, and corner comes another scorpion. You count at least 50 but more seem to be streaming out


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Mika-chan wipes the ichor of the scorpion off onto the sleeve of her frilly costume, eyes widening in wonder at the arrival of the mass of scorpions.

_Ne, ne, Mister Shi~ny~, wake up!

You heard the girl, wake up before she throws you again. Things look like they're becoming interesting again, and it would be a shame to die at the hands of these...things. Don't you think?_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 16, 2013)

_Quite a lot of them_ Aeron wondered as the group was swarmed by dozens of scorpions.

"Takime, how many can you take out?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Quite a lot of them_ Aeron wondered as the group was swarmed by dozens of scorpions.
> 
> "Takime, how many can you take out?"



"50 maybe more, who knows?"
Takime's leg begins to rapidly glow
"There we go now where is the biggest cluster of them? Hmm?"










Takime starts running the ground freezing beneath her feet then ahead of her, she starts to skate at high speeds on the ice and then leaps in a spin into a kick towards a mass groups of scorpions.
An watery ice like barrier appears and she jumps through it propelling her speed past superhuman speeds towards the center of a mass group of them.
*"RIDER KICK!"*​Takime kicks a hole right through one of them the size of herself landing in a crater she just created by landing, water explodes in an huge AoE enveloping the scorpions and then freezes; piercing and freezing them solid.
Takime then turns away while this is all happening at the same time
"Gun,sword"
she summons a combination of the gun and sword seen before and then swings it. 
A huge explosion happens that turns them into frozen dust her cape fluttering from the wind force stylishly.

Takime then envelops the sword in water elemental energy with her shinso.
"Who's next boys!?"
And she takes to evading the scorpions up close with motions like water itself along with counters of watery slashes that can cut armor(you know like how diamonds can be cut with water), icy kicks and punches to slow them down,freeze them, and weaken their armor while making her way back to the group.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ed whistles at Takime's display. 

_Let's see what we can do, eh Maleficarum?_

He takes aim at a group of scorpions and pulls the trigger.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 16, 2013)

"*Whistle* I'll clean up the stragglers then, that water's going to help." Aeron flies  up several feat in the air and brings out Carna "I'm going to need your help for this. I'll need you to do two things, Spin as fast as you can but release enough energy for me to control; I'll handle the rest." 

Hurricarana creates a maelstrom beneath the clouds. Aeron  manipulates the winds and forces them to twist against each other in order to create fiction in the air subsequently generating static electricity until eventually, he could call forth lightning itself.



Ignis Rapidus Aeron aimed the flow of the lightning strikes at the remaining scorpions, pounding them relentlessly until nothing but their ashes remained, the moisture in the air and ground multiplying the lightning's efficacy.


----------



## manidk (Dec 16, 2013)

"Hoo boy, time for some real fun!"

Robert pulls out the key and aims it at a group of the scorpion creatures, visualizing them clearly in his head.

"Endymion!"  Robert shouts, while stroking the shaft of the weapon.  "100 percent power!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 16, 2013)

"Hey meep mee,can you shine once again? Not for only one being but for this entire city? Showing the light that pierce the heavens and conect the earth?" Says Kiel as he reinforce his body and shot the Spear through the Sky "And you Jelly Jiger my friend i think many holes need to be done here,show me what more you can do,no what we can do!" Says kiel he try to feel the power in both of his weapon as he used it and see if he succed,he trusted his weapons,them were part of him


----------



## TehChron (Dec 16, 2013)

Fed up with waiting on the lazy weapon, Mika-chan burrows underground once again, determined to pick off any remaining stragglers herself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "50 maybe more, who knows?"
> Takime's leg begins to rapidly glow
> "There we go now where is the biggest cluster of them? Hmm?"
> 
> ...





Phx12 said:


> Ed whistles at Takime's display.
> 
> _Let's see what we can do, eh Maleficarum?_
> 
> He takes aim at a group of scorpions and pulls the trigger.





Sabl?s said:


> "*Whistle* I'll clean up the stragglers then, that water's going to help." Aeron flies  up several feat in the air and brings out Carna "I'm going to need your help for this. I'll need you to do two things, Spin as fast as you can but release enough energy for me to control; I'll handle the rest."
> 
> Hurricarana creates a maelstrom beneath the clouds. Aeron  manipulates the winds and forces them to twist against each other in order to create fiction in the air subsequently generating static electricity until eventually, he could call forth lightning itself.
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> "Hoo boy, time for some real fun!"
> 
> Robert pulls out the key and aims it at a group of the scorpion creatures, visualizing them clearly in his head.
> 
> "Endymion!"  Robert shouts, while stroking the shaft of the weapon.  "100 percent power!"





lokoxDZz said:


> "Hey meep mee,can you shine once again? Not for only one being but for this entire city? Showing the light that pierce the heavens and conect the earth?" Says Kiel as he reinforce his body and shot the Spear through the Sky "And you Jelly Jiger my friend i think many holes need to be done here,show me what more you can do,no what we can do!" Says kiel he try to feel the power in both of his weapon as he used it and see if he succed,he trusted his weapons,them were part of him





TehChron said:


> Fed up with waiting on the lazy weapon, Mika-chan burrows underground once again, determined to pick off any remaining stragglers herself.


Scorpion were flooding in from all side, the landscape ceased be landscape and was replaced by a parady, a sea of black and brown chitin and pincers. "Shall I intervene milord?" Ask Lexseer as he leaps to the top of a 7 story ruin. "No need Lexseer" replies the Temporary Lord, perched similarly "One does not need a meteor to crush an ant." 

Takime leaps into the air and rider kicks into a group of scorpions, blowing 3 away with the force and impaling 12 others. Freezing them to the objects of their destruction "Gunblade!" She summons her weapon and cuts down 3 more, another wave presses in and one of the scorpions catch's her by the leg in its crushing pincers. As she goes to cut the limb free and rain of jackhammer blows descend on her as 6 scorpions assault with their dual tails. The ground splinters under the assault. Though the stings did not Peirce her armor she was jolted from her feet and force to hands and knees under the unyielding fury. 

Ed was backpedalling rapidly as he let loose shot after shot with maleficarum into the crowd of scorpions. Limbs flew free, abdomens exploded, tails were splintered. In the first few instants 12 lay dead by his hand, none could withstand the anger of maleficarum but what they lack in defense they made up for in numbers. Ed was rapidly running out of space to maneuver as the omnidirectional press continued. The waves of scorpians seems endless. He climbs a pile of rubble for a better vantage point and is tripped when it moves under his feet. Another scorpian had surfaces, this time under him. He leaped free but was cracked in the knee with a pincer the size of a small car and his left leg twisted unnaturally beneath him.

Robert points his key towards the swarm, so thick were they that he needed even ai, he could do nothing but hit enemies. He poured his shinsoo into the key as he yelled "ENDYMION!" and a section of landscape suddenly went from flat to subterranean as if a hammer of god had descended. The uniform crunch of exoskeletons was cacophonous. 30 scorpions had ceased to be but still more poured out of the darkness.


Aeron took to the skies using Rana as a focus he  began to call for the elemental forces of lightning.  Rana rained down many bolts, each time one stuck a dozen scorpians were blown away, fried by the naked power. "Soon we shall know victory!" Aeron boosted as he continued to rain death upon the scorpions, but with each bolt he could feel himself growing weake. This kind of assuakt would not be sustainable. As he considered the ramifications of such a discover he cries out in pain as a sword like proboscis pierces through his shoulder from behind



Deathpack mosquito 
E5


"Rain death meep meep!"  Kiel yells as he hurls the spear into the sky. The spear stops mid flight and levitates. It catches a dozen of aerons bolts and bolsters them with its own strength before loosing the energy in one gigantic bolt. The bolt detonates the ground like a moan and rips up the ground for a hundreds feet in every direction. The scorpion numbers are noticeably thinned. Kiel then wades into battle with Jelly Jiggler. For every hit he takes he gives one in return, but where his new chitinous armor could survive jthe blows the scorpions were blown apart by jelly jigglers penetrating power. 5. 8. 11. The heap of corpses around kiel were growing and  his chitin armor, while crack severely, was mostly holding, allowing him to weather the scoprion's blows

Mika the janitor goes to work on the injured scorpians, dissolving those unable to defend themselves from the little hellspawn.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Seeing his companions becoming increasingly swarmed in enemies, Robert launches them all into the air on barriers, intending to catch them all as well and give them a platform out of the chaos on the ground.

Spying the flying creature attacking Aeron, Robert points a finger towards it.  "Spear!"  He yells, envisioning a rectangular barrier erupting from inside the creature.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

Her new mass fully ingested, Mika-chan forms a gelatinous blob which begins to cover her unresponsive, lazy weapon. The slime coalesces, hardens, and shapes itself into a cheap-looking toy wand with 'Mister Shiny' as the adornment piece set into the end.

As Mika-chan continues tunneling through the hard earth, she continues looking up in order to devour the legs of scorpions that had been attempting to avoid the bombardment. Their cruelly ironic fates secured by the very survival instincts that they had come to depend on.

They all collapsed to the ground, unable to advance further, their freely leaking ichor steadily staining the ground in Mika-chan's passage.

"~Mika-chan uses DIG! It's super effective! Tee hee~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> S
> 
> 
> "Rain death meep meep!"  Kiel yells as he hurls the spear into the sky. The spear stops mid flight and levitates. It catches a dozen of aerons bolts and bolsters them with its own strength before loosing the energy in one gigantic bolt. The bolt detonates the ground like a moan and rips up the ground for a hundreds feet in every direction. The scorpion numbers are noticeably thinned. Kiel then wades into battle with Jelly Jiggler. For every hit he takes he gives one in return, but where his new chitinous armor could survive jthe blows the scorpions were blown apart by jelly jigglers penetrating power. 5. 8. 11 The heap of corpses around kiel were growing and  his chitin armor, while crack severely, was mostly holding, allowing him to weather the scoprion's blows.




Kiel withstood the scorpion incoming bravery but without let his guard off,he them took the Jelly Jigger and put him in the ground near Kiel "Go Jelly JIgger make what you do best make these things feel the pleasure of the hole we will make in their souls after them are all gone!" while Kiel was using jelly jigger he summoned his strings through the cracks in his thermal armor,searching for anything alive that touched it for him take control and use it as reinforcement "Meep Meep are you able to become my right hand? The Bolt That Destroy the clouds!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime leaps into the air and rider kicks into a group of scorpions, blowing 3 away with the force and impaling 12 others. Freezing them to the objects of their destruction "Gunblade!" She summons her weapon and cuts down 3 more, another wave presses in and one of the scorpions catch's her by the leg in its crushing pincers. As she goes to cut the limb free a rain of jackhammer blows descend on her as 6 scorpions assault with their dual tails. The ground splinters under the assault. Though the stings did not Peirce her armor she was jolted from her feet and force to hands and knees under the unyielding fury.



"Liquid!"
Takime quickly forms into sentient water to escape the rain of blows.


manidk said:


> Seeing his companions becoming increasingly swarmed in enemies, Robert launches them all into the air on barriers, intending to catch them all as well and give them a platform out of the chaos on the ground.
> 
> Spying the flying creature attacking Aeron, Robert points a finger towards it.  "Spear!"  He yells, envisioning a rectangular barrier erupting from inside the creature.


She then reforms quickly after Robert lifted them up
"Thanks Robert I needed the room, but can you give me more? About 8 persons worth?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

"AAAAGH!" was all Ed could muster at that moment. His leg, looking more like a plastic tube what's been twisted in the middle, was searing in pain. He could barely kneel before Robert had whisked him and everyone else onto barriers. After a small recovery time, he starts to calm down.

_Damn. My leg's been shot to shit. Where's Wrasse when you need him? _ "Hey Wrasse, you think you can help here?"
 Ed catches the mosquitoes moving in the sky. "Might as well help in the mean time," he says to himself as he readies Maleficarum."Ready to fire," he says to Robert.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 17, 2013)

Aeron grips his shoulder and aims the lightning on the mosquito " Damn, I got careless and I keep this lightshow going much longer.  Time to see how many more of these pests are out here " Aeron said as he concentrates on detecting erratic movements in the wind to ascertain the exact number of the Deathpack within 150 meters


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

Wrasse, who had been randomly standing in a daze, suddenly starts at Ed's question. He rushes over and carefully gets Ed's leg back into its proper alignment before giving it a good slobbering. He raised Oblivificarus again. "With everyone showing off, we can't let our selves fall behind, right Oblivificarus?" Wrasse said. "Fierce Wave of Infuriated Steel!" The ground beneath the barrier platform exploded, as it had before, but this time the wave of force expanded, creating a ring of smashed earth and insects.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

Mikata got the fuck away from the blast zone, her consumption and stature enabling her to escape the attacks range successfully, before returning to her previous attack strategy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> Seeing his companions becoming increasingly swarmed in enemies, Robert launches them all into the air on barriers, intending to catch them all as well and give them a platform out of the chaos on the ground.
> 
> Spying the flying creature attacking Aeron, Robert points a finger towards it.  "Spear!"  He yells, envisioning a rectangular barrier erupting from inside the creature.





TehChron said:


> Her new mass fully ingested, Mika-chan forms a gelatinous blob which begins to cover her unresponsive, lazy weapon. The slime coalesces, hardens, and shapes itself into a cheap-looking toy wand with 'Mister Shiny' as the adornment piece set into the end.
> 
> As Mika-chan continues tunneling through the hard earth, she continues looking up in order to devour the legs of scorpions that had been attempting to avoid the bombardment. Their cruelly ironic fates secured by the very survival instincts that they had come to depend on.
> 
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel withstood the scorpion incoming bravery but without let his guard off,he them took the Jelly Jigger and put him in the ground near Kiel "Go Jelly JIgger make what you do best make these things feel the pleasure of the hole we will make in their souls after them are all gone!" while Kiel was using jelly jigger he summoned his strings through the cracks in his thermal armor,searching for anything alive that touched it for him take control and use it as reinforcement "Meep Meep are you able to become my right hand? The Bolt That Destroy the clouds!"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Liquid!"
> Takime quickly forms into sentient water to escape the rain of blows.
> 
> She then reforms quickly after Robert lifted them up
> "Thanks Robert I needed the room, but can you give me more? About 8 persons worth?"





Phx12 said:


> "AAAAGH!" was all Ed could muster at that moment. His leg, looking more like a plastic tube what's been twisted in the middle, was searing in pain. He could barely kneel before Robert had whisked him and everyone else onto barriers. After a small recovery time, he starts to calm down.
> 
> _Damn. My leg's been shot to shit. Where's Wrasse when you need him? _ "Hey Wrasse, you think you can help here?"
> Ed catches the mosquitoes moving in the sky. "Might as well help in the mean time," he says to himself as he readies Maleficarum."Ready to fire," he says to Robert.





Sabl?s said:


> Aeron grips his shoulder and aims the lightning on the mosquito " Damn, I got careless and I keep this lightshow going much longer.  Time to see how many more of these pests are out here " Aeron said as he concentrates on detecting erratic movements in the wind to ascertain the exact number of the Deathpack within 150 meters





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, who had been randomly standing in a daze, suddenly starts at Ed's question. He rushes over and carefully gets Ed's leg back into its proper alignment before giving it a good slobbering. He raised Oblivificarus again. "With everyone showing off, we can't let our selves fall behind, right Oblivificarus?" Wrasse said. "Fierce Wave of Infuriated Steel!" The ground beneath the barrier platform exploded, as it had before, but this time the wave of force expanded, creating a ring of smashed earth and insects.





TehChron said:


> Mikata got the fuck away from the blast zone, her consumption and stature enabling her to escape the attacks range successfully, before returning to her previous attack strategy.


Robert is the first to react to this new threat."Spear he yelled" piercing the mosquito that was piercing aeron with barrier of fixed space, effectively pinning it to nothing. 

Aeron frees himself from the deadly embrace, holding his hand to his should in an attempt to staunch the blood flow, but it doesn't appear to be slowing "Shit, anti cogaulent. I got sloppy."  Aeron zaps the pinned mosquito at point blank range, frying it, before accessing the situation further. He was bleeding out and their were 23... 35...42 mosquitoes closing on their position. 


Under underground Mika continues to erase everything in her path, crippling unsuspecting scorpions and causing a for bit of alarm in the surprisingly intelligent creatures. More than one chitter of alarm went up in the scorpion ranks and they began to spread out more.

Kiel thrust Jelly Jiggler into the ground on his left, creating a pit and sealing the approach vecter. He called bac meep meep as he leaped onto the back of a scorpion, forcing his nerves in between the plates of chitin, forcefully domineering the scorpions powerful body. And so it went, atop his venomous mount, he bore down with zues-like fury upon the scorpion foes. His mount did battle with other scorpions and absorbed punishment for him, free him to delivery lethal strikes with the heavily electrified meep meep.

"Liquid!" Changes form to escape the furious assault, slipping between the legs of the beasts with the greatest of ease. She regained her form and brushed herself off some distance away.

Robert creates a series of floating platforms, lifting his companions out of immediate danger, including the elusive Mika. Wrasse hops from platform to platform until he reaches the injuried Ed. Resetting his leg and giving him a intense licking. Then Wrasse lifted Oblivificarus to the sky, creating a expanding dome of crushing force which quickly engulfed the battlefield below, crushing the scorpions by the dozens and seemingly ending the ground portion of the assault. Wrasse swoons and his body numbs and his vision blurs, he had just expended a significant portion of his shinsoo to accomplish that maneuver.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

"Annnd sitting down now." Wrasse said, sitting down with a thump and holding his swimming head. "Robert, would you be so kind as to retrieve Aeron so I can take care of him before he bleeds to death?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2013)

"Oh man that was intense,we need to take care of the inuries" Says Kiel returning with his new friend scorpion dominated by Kiel cells and nanites after using his nerves strings,he spawn some more nerves strings in case of having to take some creatures with him and help the group


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

Mikata jumps up and down excitedly on her barrier, waving her Magical Girl Stick thing, "~Yaaaaaay! That was fuuuuuuun~!" Before letting loose a terrific belch that echoed several dozens of miles across the landscape.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

"Never liked bugs."
Takime tugs a string and the gun sword comes flying back up, she catches it
"Gun."
The blade retracts to look like the gun when it was first shown.
"Lets see how these bugs like the cold."
Takime puts a small amount of shinso into every shot giving them icy properties and starts shooting her gun like an semiauto with unlimited ammo(ammo is dependent on shinso) at the deathpack mosquitoes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ed wriggles his newly healed leg. "Very nice," he said. "Wrasse, you're a life saver." 
He sees the vast amount of mosquitoes coming to them and pulls out a flame bomb. "Looks like we've got our work cut out for us." He fires  at the mosquito horde near Aeron.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Annnd sitting down now." Wrasse said, sitting down with a thump and holding his swimming head. "Robert, would you be so kind as to retrieve Aeron so I can take care of him before he bleeds to death?"



A barrier pops up around Aeron, and an identical one beside Wrasse.  The bottom drops out from underneath Aeron as he vanishes from his barrier and pops up in the one beside Wrasse.

"Do what you need to do."

Afterwards, Robert aims his key at the horizon directly through a group of the flying creatures.  He envisions an orb blasting straight through them and continuing on a ways before detonating.

"Veritas!"  He yells, rubbing the handle of the key vigorously.  "...Full power."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed wriggles his newly healed leg. "Very nice," he said. "Wrasse, you're a life saver."
> He sees the vast amount of mosquitoes coming to them and pulls out a flame bomb. "Looks like we've got our work cut out for us." He fires  at the mosquito horde near Aeron.





manidk said:


> A barrier pops up around Aeron, and an identical one beside Wrasse.  The bottom drops out from underneath Aeron as he vanishes from his barrier and pops up in the one beside Wrasse.
> 
> "Do what you need to do."
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Never liked bugs."
> Takime tugs a string and the gun sword comes flying back up, she catches it
> "Gun."
> The blade retracts to look like the gun when it was first shown.
> ...


Wrasse, unable to stand, is forced to lay across Aaron's chest and he lovingly tongues the gaping hole in his shoulder. The going is slow but steady.

Ed and Takime fire into the approaching insects. Ed drops 8, Takime six. The rest close in.

Robert points at the densest congregation and yells "Veritas!" The insects there in change directions violently as they are no longer beating their wings in accord with gravity.

The 16 remaining descend ravenously on the group. 5 stab at takime with sword-like proboscises. One finds success as it enters her leg and cracks off of the bone . 3 surround ed fencing at him with hungry noses. One hits him in the kidney and begins feverously draining his blood.  2 attack Mika impaling her with their devilish swords only to find in horror their was no blood to devour. 3 attack robert, he reflexsicely throw up his arm to ward off an attack and is impaled  through it, from palm to the elbow. 3 attack the prone Wrasse and aeron. Wrasse shields his patient with his body and suffers 3 stab wounds for it. Though the wounds are deep, instead of going for the kill the mosquitos recoil, apparently dazed.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

Mika-chan giggles cutely as she reaches out to grasp her hapless victims.

"~Mhmmm, Mika-chan guesses she can fit some more in~!"

The poor creatures begin beating their wings desperately, attempting to escape the child's clutches as she bites into their bodies. Her expression indistinguishable from a child cheerfully biting into an apple.

You can almost hear the pitiful things screams, in spite of their lack of a mouth capable of producing the sound.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

"Shit!  Fuck!"

Robert encases his now-useless arm in a barrier to hold in all the blood and innards until later.

"_Guess I can't use this now..._" He thinks as places the key back in his satchel, "_There's something else I'd like to try out any ways.  Hopefully I can end this all at once._"

Robert waves his uninjured arm and attempts to spear all of the creatures in the vicinity through their heads.  He then motions to create a large barrier over all the mosquitoes disrupted by Veritas earlier.

"Enclose."  His hand balls into a fist as the words escape his mouth.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ed feels the highly burning sensation coming from his abdomen. Stunned for a moment, he drops his flame bomb and reflexively points his pistol at his assailant."Aagh, get OFF!" he yells as he pulls the trigger. He then pulls out his sub-machine gun, aiming at the eyes of the mosquitoes with his it while keeping the other in his line of sight, Maleficarum pointing at it. He takes aim, and fires at both.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

> 5 stab at takime with sword-like proboscises. One finds success as it enters her leg and cracks off of the bone


Pain shoots through her body, but that is hardly anything new to her.
She turns it to her advantage instead, it pissed her off.
"Liquid!"
Takime slips out of the proboscis wound and quickly moves up the bug that attacked her in a swirling motion. She reforms to have the bug in a head lock.
"GIVE ME YOUR HEAD!"
The area around the head joining it to it's body starts to rapidly freeze and there is a brittle snapping as she ripped it off proboscis and all.
She also pulls the string connected to her gun towards herself in front of her as one of them charging her
"Sword!"
The gun changes into a sword in a spring like fashion and cleaves the bug's head in twain while returning to Takime. Just as Takime catches it she says.
"Gun!"
She then proceeds to use the head she just ripped off like a spear/shield to divert attacks for close range along with her gun while using the body of the bug that attacked her first as cover from attacks as it had landed on the platform.

The wound caused earlier in the leg however is still present.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2013)

Kiel makes the nerves strings search for any bug that may still alive in the area training to take their system and control them "Well lets see if any of this little fuckers had survived" Said Kiel as he goes near the hole where he left Jelly Jiggler taking him with him "So what you want to do when we have to spare Jelly jigler and meep mep"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Wrasse, unable to stand, is forced to lay across Aaron's chest and he lovingly tongues the gaping hole in his shoulder. The going is slow but steady.
> 
> Ed and Takime fire into the approaching insects. Ed drops 8, Takime six. The rest close in.
> 
> ...



While the mosquitoes are dazed by the Wrasse's foul flavor, Wrasse spit's into his palm and rubs it on his stab wounds until they're healed.
"Czar, kindly fuck them up." Wrasse said. Czar Platinum seized one of the mosquitoes by the proboscis, ripped it off, and then rammed it through the mosquitoes' sides, skewering them like bloodthirsty shish-kababs.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 17, 2013)

"That's enough of a break. I'll take them all out at once" Aeron regaining some of his strength begins the second act of the lightning parade. "Wind Dance version 2" First Aeron creates a tornado drawing the airborne mosquitoes into it's pull and aims the lightning bolt at where the pack is largest.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

The buzzing ceases as Mika-chan finishes devouring her two insect victims

"~Mou, all of you stupid heads made Mika-chan too full! Mika-chan's gonna...*uuurp*...Gonna...*grrrgle*...Blow uuuuuuuuuuuup~!"

At one second, the purple form of the cosplaying slime girl shimmers, then distorts.

And then from her body dozens of elastic tentacle-like protrusions erupt from the surface of her body. The indigo appendages stretch through the sky, lancing through any and every airborne bug in the vicinity. The slime then somehow proceeds to anchor within the insects, as their victims visibly begin to hollow from the inside out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan giggles cutely as she reaches out to grasp her hapless victims.
> 
> "~Mhmmm, Mika-chan guesses she can fit some more in~!"
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> "Shit!  Fuck!"
> 
> Robert encases his now-useless arm in a barrier to hold in all the blood and innards until later.
> 
> ...





Phx12 said:


> Ed feels the highly burning sensation coming from his abdomen. Stunned for a moment, he drops his flame bomb and reflexively points his pistol at his assailant."Aagh, get OFF!" he yells as he pulls the trigger. He then pulls out his sub-machine gun, aiming at the eyes of the mosquitoes with his it while keeping the other in his line of sight, Maleficarum pointing at it. He takes aim, and fires at both.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pain shoots through her body, but that is hardly anything new to her.
> She turns it to her advantage instead, it pissed her off.
> "Liquid!"
> Takime slips out of the proboscis wound and quickly moves up the bug that attacked her in a swirling motion. She reforms to have the bug in a head lock.
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel makes the nerves strings search for any bug that may still alive in the area training to take their system and control them "Well lets see if any of this little fuckers had survived" Said Kiel as he goes near the hole where he left Jelly Jiggler taking him with him "So what you want to do when we have to spare Jelly jigler and meep mep"





Ichypa said:


> While the mosquitoes are dazed by the Wrasse's foul flavor, Wrasse spit's into his palm and rubs it on his stab wounds until they're healed.
> "Czar, kindly fuck them up." Wrasse said. Czar Platinum seized one of the mosquitoes by the proboscis, ripped it off, and then rammed it through the mosquitoes' sides, skewering them like bloodthirsty shish-kababs.





Sabl?s said:


> "That's enough of a break. I'll take them all out at once" Aeron regaining some of his strength begins the second act of the lightning parade. "Wind Dance version 2" First Aeron creates a tornado drawing the airborne mosquitoes into it's pull and aims the lightning bolt at where the pack is largest.





TehChron said:


> The buzzing ceases as Mika-chan finishes devouring her two insect victims
> 
> "~Mou, all of you stupid heads made Mika-chan too full! Mika-chan's gonna...*uuurp*...Gonna...*grrrgle*...Blow uuuuuuuuuuuup~!"
> 
> ...


Kiel takes advantage of the respite and hops down from the aerial platform, his scorpion steed handles the drop easily. It only takes a moment to clutter up to the hole where Jelly Jiggler resided and retrieve it.

"Gah! Fuck em up Czar!" Wrasse cries out and Czar Palladium jumps into action without missing a beat. "ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!" He beats the offending insects in to the bug equivalent of applesauce, which splashes messily on the ground below. Wrasse then tends to his own wounds, rubbing spit on himself until his wounds closed. He lays down on the platform, exhausted. 

"Ah shit!" Robert yells. He kicks the mosquito away, freeing his impaled arm, before doing some impaling himself, killing the offending blood suckers with well placed static space. He boxed his arm in with barriers and was alarmed when he saw it quickly fill to capacity. "Shit, gotta end this soon." He motions towards the mosquitoes he had disabled wither veritas and moved to crush them in his unforgiving space.

"Get the fuck off!" Ed demanded as he dropped his firebomb. With his left arm he drew a SMG and unloaded into the mosquito flanking him, and with his right hand he down the others with maleficarum.

Takime liquifies herself, extracting her leg from the proboscis, the reforms grabbing the bug in a headlock. She freezes the creatures neck and snaps the head off, killing it. Her leg wound is bleeding profusely.

Before she could see to the rest they are sucked into the funnel of a tornado. "I got you know" boasts aeron, scrapping together the shinsoo for another lightning strike, when a transformed Mika leaps into the funnel with great abandon, tentacles spearing everywhere. Savagely attacking the insects.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

"By the Prince's left testicle!  That was insane!  Hey Wrasse... It goes against everything I stand for to ask this... But can you spit in this barrier?"

Robert holds his barrier-wrapped arm in front of Wrasse, opening a small hole in the bottom to drain some of the blood and a small hole up top for Wrasse's healing saliva.

"Takime, Mika-Chan~... everyone else, how are ya'll holdin' up?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Takime freezes the profusely bleeding wound so it no longer bleeds and braces herself until the assault on the bugs by the others end.


manidk said:


> "Takime, Mika-Chan~... everyone else, how are ya'll holdin' up?"



"Could be better I have a leg wound."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

Wrasse dragged himself upright, shoved his tongue into the hole Robert made, and let the drool flow while he leaned against Robert.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Prince's left testicle!  That was insane!  Hey Wrasse... It goes against everything I stand for to ask this... But can you spit in this barrier?"
> 
> Robert holds his barrier-wrapped arm in front of Wrasse, opening a small hole in the bottom to drain some of the blood and a small hole up top for Wrasse's healing saliva.
> 
> "Takime, Mika-Chan~... everyone else, how are ya'll holdin' up?"



As Robert spoke a loud droning was heard. So loud it shook the very buildings. On the horizon was a rapidly approaching haze.
As it approaches you see it for what it really is a giant 60 foot winged scorpion surrounded by a crona of babies. Hundred of thousands if not millions of them



Death pack emperor
E1


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ed breathes heavily and sinks to his knees. "Well, that was insane."



manidk said:


> "Takime, Mika-Chan~... everyone else, how are ya'll holdin' up?"



"Besides the kidney wound? Pretty good."



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Robert spoke a loud droning was heard. So loud it shook the very buildings. On the horizon was a rapidly approaching haze.
> As it approaches you see it for what it really is a giant 60 foot winged scorpion surrounded by a crona of babies. Hundred of thousands if not millions of them
> 
> 
> ...



".....

Well shit."


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse dragged himself upright, shoved his tongue into the hole Robert made, and let the drool flow while he leaned against Robert.



"Thanks, man.  I guess you aren't so disgusting after all.  Anyways, we sh-"



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Robert spoke a loud droning was heard. So loud it shook the very buildings. On the horizon was a rapidly approaching haze.
> As it approaches you see it for what it really is a giant 60 foot winged scorpion surrounded by a crona of babies. Hundred of thousands if not millions of them
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh fuck me."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 17, 2013)

"Oi, everyone. While they're all bunched together let's use our biggest guns."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Robert spoke a loud droning was heard. So loud it shook the very buildings. On the horizon was a rapidly approaching haze.
> As it approaches you see it for what it really is a giant 60 foot winged scorpion surrounded by a crona of babies. Hundred of thousands if not millions of them
> 
> 
> ...


Takime waves to the Temporary Lord Governor and yells.
"If you think we're about to die *while* giving this a shot feel free to help."
Takime then yells at Robert
"I need this leg healed stat and we need to regroup to take that thing out we'll have to coordinate our attacks."


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Oi, everyone. While they're all bunched together let's use our biggest guns."



"Alright, fuck it.  Anyone with long-ranged attacks, start bombarding it.  Precision attacks at the eyes and bigger shit at it's wings.  The collateral damage should take out a majority of those babies, and the mother will be easier to deal with after being grounded... I'll go first."

Robert flexed his now-healing hand.  It wasn't 100%, but it'd do.  He pulled out the key again, envisioning a ball of gravity drawing in as many of the babies as possible.

"QUARUS!  Full Power!  Gigano Reisu!"  He was running his fingers over the engravings vigorously as a ball of gravity fired at the giant scorpion surrounded by her babies.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Robert spoke a loud droning was heard. So loud it shook the very buildings. On the horizon was a rapidly approaching haze.
> As it approaches you see it for what it really is a giant 60 foot winged scorpion surrounded by a crona of babies. Hundred of thousands if not millions of them
> 
> 
> ...



Wrasse pulled his tongue out of Robert's barrier and stared grimly at the giant scorpion. Then, in the manner of his ancestors, he began preparing for war. Slobbing all over his hands, Wrasse began coating his entire body with his healing spit. He raised Oblivificarus, narrowing his eyes, focusing on the giant scorpion. "One more." Wrasse whispers to the kold. "Just one more buddy." Wrasse looks back at Czar Palladium. "If this doesn't work...make sure I don't die." With that, he thrust out Oblivificarus at the Deathpack Emperor. A powerful spear of pure force gathered in front of him, and then shot forward, aiming to spit the immense scorpion from head to tail. Wrasse crumpled, his stamina used up. He might have died, if not for his coating of spit, whose healing properties had seeped into his body, to bolster him and allow him to withstand the shock.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 17, 2013)

"Robert, I've got an idea. From what I've seen, you can make barriers in any space you choose and transport them as a gateway, even inside one's body. If Wrasse's strategy doesn't work, make one in the Emperor's body and have  I'll blow it away from the inside."


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Robert, I've got an idea. From what I've seen, you can make barriers in any space you choose and transport them as a gateway, even inside one's body. If Wrasse's strategy doesn't work, make one in the Emperor's body and have  I'll blow it away from the inside."



"Good observation, less so considering I transported you through it personally, but eh.  Save your strength until after this bombardment then."

Robert looked to the others.  "What the fuck are ya'll staring around for!?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2013)

"it seems we don't get a stop" Kiel prepares meep meep to shot a nother canon,now he made his entire right arm into a giant canon in the ground with nanites and cells trying to shot the creature "Hey jelly jigger would you mind to share the a bit of your power to meeep meep even if i lost my right arm to take it down?" saw kiel sweating cold


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ed hears Robert's order. "Hey, Rob. Why don't you teleport my blasts? Should be interesting." He cocks his pistol. _Alright, time to put your all into this._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

Mika-chan flops noisily next to Aeron, dusting herself off lightly as her tentacles slither back into her with a messy slurping noise. She kicks the wind using furry in the back of the knee, pouting, "~No! Bird Mister's wind isn't strong enough! Put Mika-chan inside! As long as Mika-chan isnt placed into the Flying Scorpion Dark General, Mika-chan can nom him up from the inside out~!"

She then turns to Robert, pouting cutely, "~Mister, Mister! Throw Mika-chan inside! Mika-chan's eaten _sooooo_ much that if Mika-chan doesn't find some place to ESPLODE Mika-chan's gonna blow up! So let Mika-chan do it inside there~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Good observation, less so considering I transported you through it personally, but eh.  Save your strength until after this bombardment then."
> 
> Robert looked to the others.  "What the fuck are ya'll staring around for!?"




Takime starts waving and pointing to her leg with a large hole in it
"Hello broken leg, fix it. I mean the armor helps support walking and all, but I won't be able to use all of my power if I'm in pain and bleeding to death once this ice thaws."


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan flops noisily next to Aeron, dusting herself off lightly as her tentacles slither back into her with a messy slurping noise. She kicks the wind using furry in the back of the knee, pouting, "~No! Bird Mister's wind isn't strong enough! Put Mika-chan inside! As long as Mika-chan isnt placed into the Flying Scorpion Dark General, Mika-chan can nom him up from the inside out~!"
> 
> She then turns to Robert, pouting cutely, "~Mister, Mister! Throw Mika-chan inside! Mika-chan's eaten _sooooo_ much that if Mika-chan doesn't find some place to ESPLODE Mika-chan's gonna blow up! So let Mika-chan do it inside there~!"



"Oh jesus christ, fine."

Robert aims one hand at Mika and the other at the gigantic scorpion's head.  Mika is engulfed in a barrier, and one appears somewhere within the scorpion.  Mika suddenly drops out of the bottom of the barrier, disappearing into the other one.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts waving and pointing to her leg with a large hole in it
> "Hello broken leg, fix it. I mean the armor helps support walking and all, but I won't be able to use all of my power if I'm in pain and bleeding to death once this ice thaws."



"Wrasse... Spit in this barrier."

Another barrier pops up hovering over Takime's leg.  The purpose should be obvious.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Wrasse... Spit in this barrier."
> 
> Another barrier pops up hovering over Takime's leg.  The purpose should be obvious.



Wrasse lay silently, comatose and completely unresponsive, as he awaited the result of his attack, both to the Emperor and to himself. Robert would have to open Wrasse's mouth and extract the saliva himself.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse lay silently, comatose and completely unresponsive, as he awaited the result of his attack, both to the Emperor and to himself. Robert would have to open Wrasse's mouth and extract the saliva himself.



Robert grimaced and did so.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ed shrugs. "Screw it, I'll just aim for the eyes." He took aim at the Emperor. _Time to see your full power._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 17, 2013)

While the others were busy implementing different tactics against the swarm, Aeron was charging up his shinsoo to prepare for an all out assault.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh jesus christ, fine."
> 
> Robert aims one hand at Mika and the other at the gigantic scorpion's head.  Mika is engulfed in a barrier, and one appears somewhere within the scorpion.  Mika suddenly drops out of the bottom of the barrier, disappearing into the other one.



The barrier deposits the fully purple Mika-chan into the creatures back, directly beneath the chitin housing it's wings.

Mika-chan knew she'd never be able to kill it in a direct fight. So all she had to do was make sure it couldn't strike down her friends.

"~Mister Shiny! After this it's your turn! NIGHTMARE NOM, ACTIVATE~!"

There were no visible changes to the Scorpion, however, Mika-chan was now desperately trying to convert the creatures mass into energy, and then forcibly inject what her body broke down into the Tess stored at the end of her Magical Rod.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 17, 2013)

"So i will wait the proper moment to shot it with meep meep and jelly jiger powers" say Kiel as he prepare to the recoil of the shot


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert grimaced and did so.



"Once you heal my leg and we get rid of all of the children around it I have an idea. We have disable it's wings first though."


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

The saliva was already pouring onto Takime's leg.

"What's the plan?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> The saliva was already pouring onto Takime's leg.
> 
> "What's the plan?"


The wounds start to heal and so does the armor over it.
"Once we get rid of the children and possibly it's wings you'll send me as high as you possibly can over it."
Mass amounts of icy Shinso starts to pour into the sword and takime's leg rapidly.
"Then I'll change forms again to something that the thing will have no business withstanding at that height and speed. But it would be easier if you grounded it first, that means gravity.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The wounds start to heal and so does the armor over it.
> "Once we get rid of the children and possibly it's wings you'll send me as high as you possibly can over it."
> Mass amounts of icy Shinso starts to pour into the sword and takime's leg rapidly.
> "Then I'll change forms again to something that the thing will have no business withstanding at that height and speed. But it would be easier if you grounded it first, that means gravity.



"Mika is in there working on grounding it right now.  We'll see how our assault works first... But..."

Takime was lifted a few meters into the air on a barrier, before being surrounded by a cylinder-shaped barrier.

"I'll begin launch preparations now."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime waves to the Temporary Lord Governor and yells.
> "If you think we're about to die *while* giving this a shot feel free to help."
> Takime then yells at Robert
> "I need this leg healed stat and we need to regroup to take that thing out we'll have to coordinate our attacks."





manidk said:


> "Alright, fuck it.  Anyone with long-ranged attacks, start bombarding it.  Precision attacks at the eyes and bigger shit at it's wings.  The collateral damage should take out a majority of those babies, and the mother will be easier to deal with after being grounded... I'll go first."
> 
> Robert flexed his now-healing hand.  It wasn't 100%, but it'd do.  He pulled out the key again, envisioning a ball of gravity drawing in as many of the babies as possible.
> 
> "QUARUS!  Full Power!  Gigano Reisu!"  He was running his fingers over the engravings vigorously as a ball of gravity fired at the giant scorpion surrounded by her babies.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pulled his tongue out of Robert's barrier and stared grimly at the giant scorpion. Then, in the manner of his ancestors, he began preparing for war. Slobbing all over his hands, Wrasse began coating his entire body with his healing spit. He raised Oblivificarus, narrowing his eyes, focusing on the giant scorpion. "One more." Wrasse whispers to the kold. "Just one more buddy." Wrasse looks back at Czar Palladium. "If this doesn't work...make sure I don't die." With that, he thrust out Oblivificarus at the Deathpack Emperor. A powerful spear of pure force gathered in front of him, and then shot forward, aiming to spit the immense scorpion from head to tail. Wrasse crumpled, his stamina used up. He might have died, if not for his coating of spit, whose healing properties had seeped into his body, to bolster him and allow him to withstand the shock.





lokoxDZz said:


> "it seems we don't get a stop" Kiel prepares meep meep to shot a nother canon,now he made his entire right arm into a giant canon in the ground with nanites and cells trying to shot the creature "Hey jelly jigger would you mind to share the a bit of your power to meeep meep even if i lost my right arm to take it down?" saw kiel sweating cold





manidk said:


> "Oh jesus christ, fine."
> 
> Robert aims one hand at Mika and the other at the gigantic scorpion's head.  Mika is engulfed in a barrier, and one appears somewhere within the scorpion.  Mika suddenly drops out of the bottom of the barrier, disappearing into the other one.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse lay silently, comatose and completely unresponsive, as he awaited the result of his attack, both to the Emperor and to himself. Robert would have to open Wrasse's mouth and extract the saliva himself.





manidk said:


> Robert grimaced and did so.





Phx12 said:


> Ed shrugs. "Screw it, I'll just aim for the eyes." He took aim at the Emperor. _Time to see your full power._





Sabl?s said:


> While the others were busy implementing different tactics against the swarm, Aeron was charging up his shinsoo to prepare for an all out assault.





TehChron said:


> The barrier deposits the fully purple Mika-chan into the creatures back, directly beneath the chitin housing it's wings.
> 
> Mika-chan knew she'd never be able to kill it in a direct fight. So all she had to do was make sure it couldn't strike down her friends.
> 
> ...


"You can help us any time you know!" Takime yelled to Lexseer and the Lord, they simplyed waved back, sipping what appeared to be tea from a previously unseen tea set.

*Boss Battle 1: Deathpack Emperor*

[Youtube]HU-DS9WMyTI[/youtube]

"Here goes nothing. Quarus!" Robert yelled as he force all the energy he could from his key. A ball 5 feet in diameter appeared in front of DPE. DPE flexed its mighty wings, thicks as tree trunks and resisted the pull easily. Its progency were sucked into the singularity by the boat load, soon there was no crona covering the creature. Only  the fraction on the far side of DPE survived

Wrasses summoned up the last of his strength and sent a spear of force at DPE with Oblivificarus. With the effort he passed out, with no one to sustain him Czar Palladium faded away in a mist. The spear of force lanced towards DPE with great speed and was deflected back towards the group with a swing of its massive claw. The claw now bore a gash the size of a man but for a creature of such size it was but a bad paper cut.  The spear arcs back towards the group, hitting the ground and sending everyone sprawling. Debris shot from the impact like bullets, peppering everyone  and causing numerous gashes and small punctures.

Ed recovered in a roll and let lose 6 shots at the creature. Three hits put basketball sized holes in the underbelly of the beasts carapce, but the beast didn't seemed deterred.

"Send Mika chan! I'll nom it from inside!" Robert nodded and formed a box around the girl, he aimed and teleported her... And missed. His calculations were accurate but DPE had dived in that moment, and hit the ground like a bus dropped from 12 stories, leaving DPE in cqc range with the group and Mika 90 feet in the air and falling.

"Oh shi-" Takime begins but it interuppted by a van sized claw smashing into her, sending her 80 feet away through the wall of a ruin. DPE turns toRobert, sweeping  Aeron with its tail sending him sprawling into concrete rubble. "Fuck!" Robert covers himself in a triple Ply barrier right before the beat's claws smash in. The dome is hit by all for claws in rapid succession, shattering it. DPE stingsat Robert with a stinger 5 times the size of a claymore and narrowly misses, the force of the impact on the ground knocks robert from his feet though.

Dpe raises it stinger for  the finishing blow but the strike it deflected by meep meep, shot from Kiel's arm. The sight of Kiel riding one of its kin inrages DPE and it charges kiel.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Mika-chan twists in mid-air.

_Mika-chan, don't worry about the small things. You're only weak because you're not hungry enough. So take all that food you've eaten up until now, and feed it into that Mister Shiny of yours._

Mika-chan nodded in agreement at the voice inside of her head, withdrawing the Magical Stick tipped with her lazy Tess. She focused her little mind, imagining the dozens of insects she had nommed flowing from her, into the lazy Orb that wanted 'Nachos'

"~Mika-Chan will give you as many Nachos as you want later, Mister Shiny! So take this for now~!"

She swings the stick around above her head in a circular motion, her body remaining purple as she began to be affected by gravity in the midst of the remaining swarm of the Emperor Scorpion's children. She leveled the stick at the giant scorpion and shouted to the heavens.

"~Now's the time, Mister Shiny! NOMMING! BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH~<3!


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

"So Jelly Jiger its only us if them atack and not succed it will make a hole in both of us and i don't think we have time to run against that beast,so we will show this thing what we are made of!" Kiel use the nanites that he stored in his reactor in his chest to make his right arm able to reconstruct, he take Jelly Jiggler  with his right arm and using the ernegy body "This is awkardly funny,lets show this thing  that the one that will make the Hole that will crush reality is us!" Kiel put with extreme ernegy cracking the ground putting Jelly Jigger into it "We will not make only a hole we will show why we are EXPLOSIVE" "Hole Its Pride and EXPLODE HIS LIFE!" Yell Kiel as the Creature charges into him,putting a lot of his ernegy to make the most powerfull atack as he can make somehow to hit the creature even with a massive explosion if it what it will happen "From the Pitts we came but to the Pitts we will not go ANYMORE!"


"This might be your mother or father huh?" Kiel telepathic says to the scorpion that he took control "I have not against you and neither her/he but i won't afford to lose here,we are a team now,i won't let you die and if the situation let it be he/she also can make it alive to live again with you and the rest of the nest,or even with us" Kiel then procced to  make the creature claps he claws and use his tails to break the ground in  front of kiel trying to take the attention of the beast and he charges for Jelly Jigger atack


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

"Shit! It didn't work!" Ed sees Kiel's distractio and Mika's new power. "Hey Robert, could ya check on Aeron? I'm going for Takime." 

He dropped what he was doing and ran over to where Takime crashed. 

He sees her walk from the rubble. "See you're still with the living. Got any plans?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Oh shi-" Takime begins but it interuppted by a van sized claw smashing into her, sending her 80 feet away through the wall of a ruin.


*While the group fights the bug.*
Small pieces of rubble fall on top of Takime's head still in armor(the rest broken) her hands still clinging onto the sword for dear life and she thinks
Ow! I'm sure other people would make better use of these powers than me, armor saves me from everything. 
Doesn't look good was hoping I wouldn't have to resort to pure brute force.
Takime slowly gets back up with the support of the sword 
Takime starts feeding almost all of the shinso (leaving just enough to move)she has into the sword and it's starts to shiver and sing the surrounding area starts to freeze from it's very presence and she starts to slowly walk towards the chaos 
A repeat of that sun, sure sounds fun. All or nothing. I'll end this in one concentrated stroke, turn you into an ice cube, and cut you down the middle.


Phx12 said:


> "Shit! It didn't work!" Ed sees Kiel's distractio and Mika's new power. "Hey Robert, could ya check on Aeron? I'm going for Takime."
> 
> He dropped what he was doing and ran over to where Takime crashed.
> 
> He sees her walk from the rubble. "See you're still with the living. Got any plans?"


"I'll kill it, with one slash. Cover me ed."












Once she is close to the beast at any point she then will take a samurai stance giving the most speed and accuracy for a single slash, waiting for the opportune moment, even if the thing rushes her, to make a powerful concentrated ranged icy slash filled with all of her shinso to where it won't miss her target aiming for the section with the most damage to give less resistance.
Takime takes a deep breath getting ready and concentrating, waiting to give an explosion of energy with a single slash.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

"Here, let me help with that." Ed aims at the Emperor. "I'll soften him up, maybe give you a target." He takes aim at the beast and to Takime, saying "Ready when you are."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Here, let me help with that." Ed aims at the Emperor. "I'll soften him up, maybe give you a target." He takes aim at the beast and to Takime, saying "Ready when you are."


Takime only gives a nod she didn't need to be distracted by anything.
Just the one slash that cuts all.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"Oh fuck this."  Robert gets to his feet.  _"I might actually have to thank Kiel later, this is really pathetic."_

Robert studies the DPE for a couple seconds before coming up with a plan.  He spots Takime and Ed preparing for something about 20-30 meters away and barrier-ports over to them.

"Ed, that gun can actually damage this guy, right?  I have an idea."  A barrier pops up over the end of Maleficarum.  "Just start firing and don't stop until you can't fire anymore.

As Robert said that, a dozen or so barriers appeared, anchored to the joints of the gigantic scorpion's claws.  "You have the input barrier, those are the outputs on its joints there.  There's no telling exactly which output your shots will exit from, but no matter which, it'll hit a part of those joints, point blank.  Judging by the damage done so far, that should be able to sever both claws in short order."

"And Takime, what are planning over here?  Don't get yourself killed, please."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ed looks at the barriers on the body of the beast. He sighs and agrees. "It's worth a shot. Let's just hope this plan works." He concentrates, aims his gun at the Emperor and, after asking Maleficarum to put all of it's power behind these (and to not destroy their barriers), fires into the barrier like a madman, one or two shots for each barrier on the Emperor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh fuck this."  Robert gets to his feet.  _"I might actually have to thank Kiel later, this is really pathetic."_
> 
> Robert studies the DPE for a couple seconds before coming up with a plan.  He spots Takime and Ed preparing for something about 20-30 meters away and barrier-ports over to them.
> 
> ...


"I'm putting all of my energy into a single slash. At the least wound it in such a way we'll be able to harm it. Afterwards you can teleport  all of us away from the beast next to those two."
Takime was referring to the two gentlemen having tea while still looking at the scorpion


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"This slash will have freezing properties, right?  I might be able to work with that."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 18, 2013)

"This is unpleasant." Aeron said prior to transforming into his full form momentarily to free himself from the rubble then ascends into the air to release all the shinsoo he had gathered. From his position, Aeron spies the DPE trying to ram Kiel with the others prepping their strategies on one end while on the other, Lexseer along with the temporary lord are sipping tea and strangely not ONCE coming under enemy fire.

"It's bad enough they're not helping but sipping tea under these circumstances?" Aeron decides to drop by and request the duo's help "Sorry to interrupt the tea party but mind explaining why you two aren't helping or why that thing hasn't once come near your vicinity? Discrimination doesn't really appear to be it's strong suit."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan twists in mid-air.
> 
> _Mika-chan, don't worry about the small things. You're only weak because you're not hungry enough. So take all that food you've eaten up until now, and feed it into that Mister Shiny of yours._
> 
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> "So Jelly Jiger its only us if them atack and not succed it will make a hole in both of us and i don't think we have time to run against that beast,so we will show this thing what we are made of!" Kiel use the nanites that he stored in his reactor in his chest to make his right arm able to reconstruct, he take Jelly Jiggler  with his right arm and using the ernegy body "This is awkardly funny,lets show this thing  that the one that will make the Hole that will crush reality is us!" Kiel put with extreme ernegy cracking the ground putting Jelly Jigger into it "We will not make only a hole we will show why we are EXPLOSIVE" "Hole Its Pride and EXPLODE HIS LIFE!" Yell Kiel as the Creature charges into him,putting a lot of his ernegy to make the most powerfull atack as he can make somehow to hit the creature even with a massive explosion if it what it will happen "From the Pitts we came but to the Pitts we will not go ANYMORE!"
> 
> 
> "This might be your mother or father huh?" Kiel telepathic says to the scorpion that he took control "I have not against you and neither her/he but i won't afford to lose here,we are a team now,i won't let you die and if the situation let it be he/she also can make it alive to live again with you and the rest of the nest,or even with us" Kiel then procced to  make the creature claps he claws and use his tails to break the ground in  front of kiel trying to take the attention of the beast and he charges for Jelly Jigger atack





Unlosing Ranger said:


> *While the group fights the bug.*
> Small pieces of rubble fall on top of Takime's head still in armor(the rest broken) her hands still clinging onto the sword for dear life and she thinks
> Ow! I'm sure other people would make better use of these powers than me, armor saves me from everything.
> Doesn't look good was hoping I wouldn't have to resort to pure brute force.
> ...





manidk said:


> "Oh fuck this."  Robert gets to his feet.  _"I might actually have to thank Kiel later, this is really pathetic."_
> 
> Robert studies the DPE for a couple seconds before coming up with a plan.  He spots Takime and Ed preparing for something about 20-30 meters away and barrier-ports over to them.
> 
> ...





Phx12 said:


> Ed looks at the barriers on the body of the beast. He sighs and agrees. "It's worth a shot. Let's just hope this plan works." He concentrates, aims his gun at the Emperor and, after asking Maleficarum to put all of it's power behind these (and to not destroy their barriers), fires into the barrier like a madman, one or two shots for each barrier on the Emperor.





Sabls said:


> "This is unpleasant." Aeron said prior to transforming into his full form momentarily to free himself from the rubble then ascends into the air to release all the shinsoo he had gathered. From his position, Aeron spies the DPE trying to ram Kiel with the others prepping their strategies on one end while on the other, Lexseer along with the temporary lord are sipping tea and strangely not ONCE coming under enemy fire.
> 
> "It's bad enough they're not helping but sipping tea under these circumstances?" Aeron decides to drop by and request the duo's help "Sorry to interrupt the tea party but mind explaining why you two aren't helping or why that thing hasn't once come near your vicinity? Discrimination doesn't really appear to be it's strong suit."



And barrier appears over the barrel of maleficarum, Ed looks to Robert inquisitively. "For the love of god DO IT!" Robert yells. That was all the encouragement Ed needed as he pours all his shinsoo into maleficarum. *Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang click click click* The well had run dry. Roberts barrier transported the shots to sister barriers he had placed upon DPE. 

The bullets blow great holes in DPE's joints greatly slowing its charge. Kiel on his scorpion met the charge head on. DPE drops its massive claws  in a club attempt and Kiel's scorpion raises its own claws in defence, stopping it for the breifest of instants before bein crushed into a near. Kiel used that almost nonexistent window to leap from the scorpion, thrusting Jelly Jiggler into DPE's chitinous head. Instead of piercing the blow is deflected, gouging a deep furrow into the armor of dpe and kiel is struck in the stomach by the enormous stinge, impaling him before tossing him to the side. Kiel lies on the ground trying to stopper the fist sized hold in his torso

DPE turns as Takime unleashes her attack, the slash flies through the air, striking the duvet on DPE's head forcing open the hole like the sound of a great tree splitting, coating it in a thin level of frost. The act of violence stuns DPE, it freezes in place, trying to access the damage when a cry comes down

"NOMMIN BUSTAH!" As Mika descends from on high, Comically large war hammer in hand and snaps her body forward in a massive blow.  With a sound like a hammer on stone the impact sends out a small shockwave, shattering the weakened joints of the scorpion, rendering it legless. "Mika-chan is the he-" she is interrupted  as she is smashed into the ground by the enormous stinger.

Aeron extracts himself from the rubble and retreats to the safety of the rooftops. "Hey why aren't they-". "Shhhh dont ruin the show for milord" responds Lexseer


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Mika-chan stirs weakly from the impact.

Thankfully, she had been in her purple devouring state, so enough kinetic energy was bled off that only half of her remaining mass had been splattered. 

A mass which she intended to retrieve immediately, as she pushes herself further onto the scorpions stinger, past the deadly needle tip in order to minimize her contact with the horrendous venom that flooded out of it from the attack.

Situated in her new perch below the stinger, Mika-chan placed her Magical Stick back into her remaining body, and then began to work on literally biting the stinger off from it's base.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And barrier appears over the barrel of maleficarum, Ed looks to Robert inquisitively. "For the love of god DO IT!" Robert yells. That was all the encouragement Ed needed as he pours all his shinsoo into maleficarum. *Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang click click click* The well had run dry. Roberts barrier transported the shots to sister barriers he had placed upon DPE.
> 
> The bullets blow great holes in DPE's joints greatly slowing its charge. Kiel on his scorpion met the charge head on. DPE drops its massive claws  in a club attempt and Kiel's scorpion raises its own claws in defence, stopping it for the breifest of instants before bein crushed into a near. Kiel used that almost nonexistent window to leap from the scorpion, thrusting Jelly Jiggler into DPE's chitinous head. Instead of piercing the blow is deflected, gouging a deep furrow into the armor of dpe and kiel is struck in the stomach by the enormous stinge, impaling him before tossing him to the side. Kiel lies on the ground trying to stopper the fist sized hold in his torso
> 
> ...


Out of energy all I can do is run
Takime starts  walking away from the scorpion while it is in pain.
"Robert we have to get everyone to safety next to those guides!"
Takime notices Aeron with the two gentlemen drinking tea
"Aeron still has some power left, he might be able to keep it down long enough to recuperate a last effort along with Mika."
"Aeron, DO SOMETHING!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

Since Kiel was too damaged to lift nearly fainting due to bleeding too much his body instinctly,act to summon nerves strings to search for biomass and knowing about Wrasse healing powers,Kiel use the rest of his conscience to  take  Wrasse forcefull wake up him and make him heal his wounds ,and making him go to the others healing them, Kiel lift  and summon his strings as he recall meep meep "Pierce the heavens MEEP MEEP" trying to recall his weapon as a bolt of lightnining to hit the exposed part of DPE and making it even larger,Kiel use his strings to conect with DPE body,not with using a normal nerve string,he use strings with nanite within it to make it pierce through the nervous system of DPE draining his cell,and quickly removing it if he senses he can't control it,as he do that he makes forcefully Wrasse go into the group repair their wounds and make them like new ones to finish of the creature,with jelly jigger in hands kiel reinforce his body now with DPE thoughness and waiting for the group finish it,Kiel stand in his place to delay the creature if he ran in rampage into his partners,though Kiel  would watch it to not make the mistake of come near DPE if he runs into a wall without knowing what too do "If he comes we will make a hole in his life as he did to me,Jelly Jiger if he come to atack or friends or us we will PENETRATE HIS LIFE.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ed pants heavily as he sees Mika cripple the Emperor. _Wonderful performance, Maleficarum. You've done your part._ Ed stashes Maleficarum in his jacket and pulls out two "detonate" bombs. "I think I might be able to help them. A few of these in that wound should do a number on it." He walks over to Aeron and says "Hey, Aeron, we need your help. Wait, these two are still here?" Ed starts pointing his attention to the men Aeron was talking to.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 18, 2013)

Realizing it was futile to ask for the Lord's help, Aeron decides to make use of DPE's vulnerability after Takime's last attack. "Crana, it's all or nothing. Give me your best shot" Crana begins spinning at maximum efficiency and began to create twisters to drill into the DPE's innards (primarily wings) while avoiding the pincer.




While Crana made a frontal assault, Aeron transformed back into his falcon form to exponentially increase his power and unleashed his stored shinsoo to manipulate the air inside the hole of the DPE's head left by Takime. The oxygen within the DPE's inside began shred it apart like razors.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"Sweet merciful fuck this is ridiculous."

Robert Barrier-ports the group, sans Aeron and Mika, over beside the two tea-sipping gentlemen.

"You guys look like you're positively reveling in this, any tips?  Also, Ed, give me few explosives, please."

Ed does so and Robert drops the explosives into a small barrier in front of him.  "This is about my limit right now, someone... Ugh... Dumps some of Wrasse's saliva on me after this, but focus on Kiel first."

_"Two things I never thought I'd actually say..."_

Robert opens the bottom of the barrier and the explosives drop through it, falling out of barrier attached the scorpion, landing directly inside the massive gash in its head.

The bombs detonate the second they land.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Sweet merciful fuck this is ridiculous."
> 
> Robert Barrier-ports the group, sans Aeron and Mike, over beside the two tea-sipping gentlemen.
> 
> ...


Takime's henshin fades away and she passes out into a new naked form in relief.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

Robert sighs as he tosses a sheet over Takime.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan stirs weakly from the impact.
> 
> Thankfully, she had been in her purple devouring state, so enough kinetic energy was bled off that only half of her remaining mass had been splattered.
> 
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Since Kiel was too damaged to lift nearly fainting due to bleeding too much his body instinctly,act to summon nerves strings to search for biomass and knowing about Wrasse healing powers,Kiel use the rest of his conscience to  take  Wrasse forcefull wake up him and make him heal his wounds ,and making him go to the others healing them, Kiel lift  and summon his strings as he recall meep meep "Pierce the heavens MEEP MEEP" trying to recall his weapon as a bolt of lightnining to hit the exposed part of DPE and making it even larger,Kiel use his strings to conect with DPE body,not with using a normal nerve string,he use strings with nanite within it to make it pierce through the nervous system of DPE draining his cell,and quickly removing it if he senses he can't control it,as he do that he makes forcefully Wrasse go into the group repair their wounds and make them like new ones to finish of the creature,with jelly jigger in hands kiel reinforce his body now with DPE thoughness and waiting for the group finish it,Kiel stand in his place to delay the creature if he ran in rampage into his partners,though Kiel  would watch it to not make the mistake of come near DPE if he runs into a wall without knowing what too do "If he comes we will make a hole in his life as he did to me,Jelly Jiger if he come to atack or friends or us we will PENETRATE HIS LIFE.





Phx12 said:


> Ed pants heavily as he sees Mika cripple the Emperor. _Wonderful performance, Maleficarum. You've done your part._ Ed stashes Maleficarum in his jacket and pulls out two "detonate" bombs. "I think I might be able to help them. A few of these in that wound should do a number on it." He walks over to Aeron and says "Hey, Aeron, we need your help. Wait, these two are still here?" Ed starts pointing his attention to the men Aeron was talking to.





Sabl?s said:


> Realizing it was futile to ask for the Lord's help, Aeron decides to make use of DPE's vulnerability after Takime's last attack. "Crana, it's all or nothing. Give me your best shot" Crana begins spinning at maximum efficiency and began to create twisters to drill into the DPE's innards (primarily wings) while avoiding the pincer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> "Sweet merciful fuck this is ridiculous."
> 
> Robert Barrier-ports the group, sans Aeron and Mika, over beside the two tea-sipping gentlemen.
> 
> ...



As Mika works her way through the base of the stinger Robert takes the opportunity to engineer a retreat, drawing on the last remnants of his reserves he teleports the companions to the perch of Lexseer and the Temporary Lord.

Aeron leaps into the sky transforming, then bids crana to attack the DPE's wings while he performs a frontal assault. Cranas pincer attack works beautifully as the delicate panes of transparent skin which give the DPE it's ability to fly are ripped asunder "Time to finish this!" Aeron charges the DPE intent on dealing lethal damage and instead of success it met with a flurry of two ton claws, he dodges the first two strike but is clipped, slowing him enough to the barrage to meet its target. He is pounded into a crater. His arms and legs are bent the wrong way and appear to have grown several extra joins so broken are they. He is unconscious and streaming blood from a dozen wounds, his ribs poking through the flesh of his chest.

Robert seizing the opportunity slips some of eds bombs into a box, directly into the DPE's exposed cranium cavity. They detonate violently, sending chucks of Grey matter everywhere




*Boss Battle 1: Concluded*


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"Fuckdamnshitcunts!  We did it... Somehow."

Robert then passed out, exhausted.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Mika-chan feels the scorpion spasm violently as the explosions rock through it, before the entire body goes limp.

Raising an arm in victory, she cheers to the heavens, "~YAAAAAAAAAAAA~Y! MIKA-CHAN WON~!"

The cosplaying Magical Slime Girl then proceeds to continue devouring the corpse with gusto.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ed falls to his knees and yells"YEAAAAAAAAHH! We we did it! We killed the fucker!"

He sees both Robert and Takime knocked out on the ground. _Huh, looks like Takime got a new look aga-_ At that moment, Ed nearly falls over. _Ugh, damn. This fight really took a lot out of me. Still, need to stay conscious._ He rests for a moment, and getting up, says "Now, to get the our resident medic awake." He walks over to Kiel and finds Wrasse near his body. Stepping over the resident didlo enthusiast, he reaches Wrasse and starts slightly shaking his body. "Hey Wrasse, wake up. We need you to heal birdbrain."

Ed turns to Mika who is eating the corpse of the Emperor. "Hey, Mika! When you're done with... whatever it is you're doing, could you pick up Aeron and get him here for healing?" He then turns his attention back to Wrasse. "come on, man we could really use you right now."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 18, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed falls to his knees and yells"YEAAAAAAAAHH! We we did it! We killed the fucker!"
> 
> He sees both Robert and Takime knocked out on the ground. _Huh, looks like Takime got a new look aga-_ At that moment, Ed nearly falls over. _Ugh, damn. This fight really took a lot out of me. Still, need to stay conscious._ He rests for a moment, and getting up, says "Now, to get the our resident medic awake." He walks over to Kiel and finds Wrasse near his body. Stepping over the resident didlo enthusiast, he reaches Wrasse and starts slightly shaking his body. "Hey Wrasse, wake up. We need you to heal birdbrain."
> 
> Ed turns to Mika who is eating the corpse of the Emperor. "Hey, Mika! When you're done with... whatever it is you're doing, could you pick up Aeron and get him here for healing?" He then turns his attention back to Wrasse. "come on, man we could really use you right now."



Wrasse briefly resurfaces from stabbing the Kraken to death using a toothpick to semi-acknowledge Ed.
"Mmn. Bring me over to him. Keep him from dying. Get him back into functioning shape later." Wrasse slumped against Ed, still barely cognizant.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Mikata takes one,last bite, her mass reconstituted enough to tear off the stinger with her superhuman grip. She pried herself from her meal, legs already reforming and solidifying as they lost the purple sheen of her battle form.

Holding on to the stinger, her other hand reaches towards Aeron as she approaches him.

"~Geez, Mister Birdy, you should've been more careful~!"

The girl drags Aeron brutally across the ground towards Wrasse and Kiel, dropping his broken form atop of the healer.

"~And now its time for you to get Tentacle Graped! Tee hee~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

Kiel let his body rest,fainting due to bleed lose but starting a more accelerated process of healing using his reserve of nanites,he survived the battle,somehow,but that took a lot of him "i let the rest with you guys"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 18, 2013)

Wrasse weakly slobbered over the worst of Aeron's damage, so that while he was no where need in prime condition, he wouldn't be dying anytime soon. Before drooping back into unconsciousness to slay the kraken, Wrasse also slapped a hearty amount of spit onto Keil's wound to accelerate his healing.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Her job done, Mikata skipped back towards her meal, twirling her new stinger around as she did so


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

*Arc 1 Act 2: Out of the frying pan*


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Struck with a flash of inspiration, Mika-chan raises up the stinger, admiring the narrow tunnel used to inject its venom.

After a moment, she raises it up, then stabs it through the chitin of the scorpions corpse.

She carefully places her mouth on the flat end of it, then begins taking deep, gasping breaths.

With each breath, the corpse noticeably crinkles in on itself, flattening and being drawn towards the puncture point.

After a few brief moments, Mikata raises her head up, satisfied as she pats her belly. As she turns around and skips back towards her teammates, theres nothing left of the majestic Deathpack Emperors remains.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

After wake up, Kiel has nowhere too see DPE "well because i wouldn't like to have his thoughness anyway. So whats the plan now guys?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

The images again flash through Robert's mind.

His family, bright and colorful.

The empty house, the two deep holes in the yard, devoid of color.

He was stronger now, but even then, he couldn't create food.  He couldn't create heat in the cold, or cold in the heat.  What use was a power based around protection if he couldn't protect anyone from such things?

He was only doing this whole thing out of gratitude and some sort of repayment for the man who helped him out of this, but now that man was dead.  Burned to death by one of his own teammates.  Why was he still here?

The battle plays through his head, everyone fighting for their lives.  He played his part, sure, but why?  Was he actually protecting their lives, or protecting his own from being alone again?

"_I guess I'll just have to find those answers for myself... For now, I'm glad we all survived though._"

Robert opens his eyes and gets up, admiring the battlefield and the now-dry corpse of the enemy they worked so hard to defeat.

"What's everyones' status?  I'd to have my arm back in tip-top shape soon, but it can wait until everyone on the verge of death is back to normal."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

"I'm fine my wounds is already recovered,mika-chan seems happy she proabably ate DPE" Says kiel puzzled 

In thoughts of when he got self aware,after encountered mika-chan he finally found something  similar to what them did to one of his friend in the past, he has this flashbacks about the old laboratory that were made in the pitts,he don't remember them all,but that all his family was transformed and experiments made what he is,even though he nowhere the power from the old times


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

"Well that was entertaining" said the temporary Lord "I concur" responded Lexseer

Both lept down from their lofty perches. "Well come now while we have the daylight." And with that they trotted off at a brisk pace.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"Well, I guess that's that."  Robert lifted up the sheet-wrapped Takime and hoisted her over his shoulder.  He didn't have the strength for a moveable barrier right now.

"Whoever has their strength, give those who don't a helping hand, let's go."

Robert walked on behind the men, Takime in tow.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 18, 2013)

_Huh. Look who's finally acting like the leader._ "Aye aye, sir," Ed jokingly says as he picks up Aeron.


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

Sensing the meaning in Ed's words, Robert merely smirked as he continued walking.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, I guess that's that."  Robert lifted up the sheet-wrapped Takime and hoisted her over his shoulder.  He didn't have the strength for a moveable barrier right now.
> 
> "Whoever has their strength, give those who don't a helping hand, let's go."
> 
> Robert walked on behind the men, Takime in tow.



"Oh well you seem confident thats a good sinal" says kiel as he seen if theres someone for him to help after the intense battle


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 18, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh well you seem confident thats a good sinal" says kiel as he seen if theres someone for him to help after the intense battle



As Wrasse continued to dream, slaying the mighty Kraken and and finally gaining the ultimate footstool as a reward, his body lay prone and in need of assistance.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

Mika-chan lets out a loose belch and ignores everyone else as she follows Robert.

What kind of an asshole makes children do manual labor, anyway?


----------



## manidk (Dec 18, 2013)

"Oh, Mika-Chan~!  You did really good back there!  We couldn't have done it without you."

Robert waves his hand in a "Come along now" gesture.  "You've done enough, so just walk along with us."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 18, 2013)

"~Yay! Eh he, Mika-chan got praised~!"

The young slime girl steps over the crumpled, moaning form of Aeron as she skips towards Robert, Magical Rod at her hip and Stinger slung snugly behind her back.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"So wrasse you seem pretty tired i will carry you" say Kiel as he take wrase and start to carrying him in his back  "So where are we going now?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

"To the Lift, I believe.  Just follow me."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

"~Hey...where's Mister Stinking Ape~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

The party walks for hours, exiting the woods and coming to a tree ringed lake. As far as lakes go it might as well been a sea.
"Faruk is on the other side, here is a goodplace to camp of or the night. We cross at first light.".
Lexseer and the lord both make themselves at home in the 50m high branches of the trees, enjoying both the shelter of the leaves and the gentle cross breeze.


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

"Well that looks rather comfortable."

Robert snapped his fingers as several elastic barriers popped up on various branches.  They had raised perimeters to keep the group from rolling off in their sleep.

"Nighty-night, everyone."  Robert transported the still-unconscious Takime to one barrier-bed before climbing into his own a few meters away.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"Well looks good enough i will stay awake to alert  in the case of something shows up" Says kiel as he put Wrasse in the ground and then sitting looking around as the group take their time resting


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

"~Mika-chan doesn't need to sleep~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

And so everyone slept, except Mika who patrolled in concentric circles, and kiel who watched her with far too much interest. As they said, everyone was roused at first light.
"We must cross the lake to reach the capitol, there are 2 methods to do this. 1. If you have proper shinsoo  control you can do this, The Lodd steps put on to the water, standing on the surface casually as if on solid  ground. 2. If you can not so this then it is the old stand by for you, his legs blur as he jogs in place, using the surface tension and brief contact slaps to stay above the water level.  Whatever you do, don't fall in, their are nasty parasitic organisms living in these waters."

And with that the Lord and Lexseer too off across the laketop


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

"~Mister, can't you just carry us across with your barriers~?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"A barrier here can do the work pretty fine"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 19, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And so everyone slept, except Mika who patrolled in concentric circles, and kiel who watched her with far too much interest. As they said, everyone was roused at first light.
> "We must cross the lake to reach the capitol, there are 2 methods to do this. 1. If you have proper shinsoo  control you can do this, The Lodd steps put on to the water, standing on the surface casually as if on solid  ground. 2. If you can not so this then it is the old stand by for you, his legs blur as he jogs in place, using the surface tension and brief contact slaps to stay above the water level.  Whatever you do, don't fall in, their are nasty parasitic organisms living in these waters."
> 
> And with that the Lord and Lexseer too off across the laketop



Wrasse yawned and stretched feeling much refreshed. Summoning Czar Palladium, he asked, "Czar, please carry me across this lake."


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

"I could use barriers... But you guys really must learn proper Shinsoo control at some point, eh?"

Robert steps out onto the lake and stands still for a couple seconds on top of the water.

"I really didn't think this would work."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"not like i don't control it enough to do i'm already very used to control my shinsoo in my body features so i can do it" Say kiel stepping in the water


----------



## Sablés (Dec 19, 2013)

Still not fully recovered from the injuries he suffered at the hands of the DPE, Aeron creates a wind platform beneath his feet and follows the two officials in a daze.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

"Huh. Looks safe enough." Ed walks onto the barrier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

A white figure that Takime has never seen before appears in her dreams.
The figure tells her he's here to be her guide and that her abilities are actually a form of magic. Takime asks him questions. The man shows he can copy things and himself as proof of magic.  The man tells her that her lack of trust of herself and others is holding her back along with her refusal to accept the darkness within.
Takime attacks the man with a punch but it simply misses as the man disappears and says he'll return again later if she's still alive.

Takime is left in a darkness alone forced to look and to see the face of a dragon trying to wake up.

*Takime remains asleep still. Unaware of the party.*


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Robert looks back to the shore of the lake, noticing Takime turning in her sleep.

"By Yahweh's goatee, she sure is a heavy sleeper..."  He walks back to the shore and shakes Takime gently.

"Wake up, sleeping... Something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks back to the shore of the lake, noticing Takime turning in her sleep.
> 
> "By Yahweh's goatee, she sure is a heavy sleeper..."  He walks back to the shore and shakes Takime gently.
> 
> "Wake up, sleeping... Something."



"Ehh~?"
Takime wakes up drowsily
"Robert what are you?"
Takime notices she's naked.
"Get you hands the hell off me!"
Robert receives a slap to the face
"Turn the other way!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ehh~?"
> Takime wakes up drowsily
> "Robert what are you?"
> Takime notices she's naked.
> ...



Mika-chan turns at the sound of the slap, glaring at the chocolate lass, "~Hey, darkie Old Hag! Don't you lay a hand on Mister~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ehh~?"
> Takime wakes up drowsily
> "Robert what are you?"
> Takime notices she's naked.
> ...



Robert looks at Takime, flabbergasted.

"You realize that you're wrapped in a sheet that _I_ gave you, right?  I under stand waking up disoriented and all, but geez."

Robert sighed.  "Sew yourself up some new clothes and let's get going."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks at Takime, flabbergasted.
> 
> "You realize that you're wrapped in a sheet that _I_ gave you, right?  I under stand waking up disoriented and all, but geez."
> 
> Robert sighed.  "Sew yourself up some new clothes and let's get going."



"You shouldn't touch a women when she's naked sheet or not."
Takime waits for Robert to turn around and sews some clothes up.
"Also you little girl, where the hell do you get off calling me a darkie old hag? I'm going to come over there and whoop your ass!


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You shouldn't touch a women when she's naked sheet or not."
> Takime waits for Robert to turn around and sews some clothes up.



Robert smirks widely.

"Fine, next time I'll just leave you unconscious and alone and wait for you to find us... If all the random critters and dastardly villains don't find you first, that is.  You're acting like your nudity is something novel to us, anyways... Shit, even Kiel has seen you naked... _Kiel_."

Robert emphasized Kiel's name with equal parts disgust and distaste.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert smirks widely.
> 
> "Fine, next time I'll just leave you unconscious and alone and wait for you to find us... If all the random critters and dastardly villains don't find you first, that is.  You're acting like your nudity is something novel to us, anyways... Shit, even Kiel has seen you naked... _Kiel_."
> 
> Robert emphasized Kiel's name with equal parts disgust and distaste.


"Oh hell it was that water bitch again wasn't it?"
Takime starts sobbing hysterically


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh hell it was that water bitch again wasn't it?"
> Takime starts sobbing hysterically



"No... No.  It was pretty much all of you.  Anyways, let's get going, we have to walk across this lake.  How is your shinsoo control in this state?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

"Wait, water bitch? Don't you mean yourself?" Ed says as he looks away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "No... No.  It was pretty much all of you.  Anyways, let's get going, we have to walk across this lake.  How is your shinsoo control in this state?"



All Robert gets in response is more crying


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All Robert gets in response is more crying



"By Kal-El's cape, woman!  If you won't get a hold of yourself, I will."

Robert picks Takime up in a barrier and carries her along as he strides across the lake.

"I can barely see our guides in the distance, you really cost us a lot of time, you know?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

"Well that was one way to deal with that," Ed said as he followed Robert. "What do ya think her reaction will be if you let her out?

...Also can she hear us?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Well that was one way to deal with that," Ed said as he followed Robert. "What do ya think her reaction will be if you let her out?
> 
> ...Also can she hear us?"



"She can definitely hear us..."  The sounds of Takime crying echo across the lake.  "My barriers aren't particularly effective against waves for whatever reason.  ...And I'd imagine I'll get slapped again once she's out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "She can definitely hear us..."  The sounds of Takime crying echo across the lake.  "My barriers aren't particularly effective against waves for whatever reason.  ...And I'd imagine I'll get slapped again once she's out."


Sounds of sniffing are now heard
"What did that slut do this time huh? I have to know."
Takime was clearly in no condition to walk the waters in her current emotional state.


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sounds of sniffing are now heard
> "What did that slut do this time huh? I have to know."
> Takime was clearly in no condition to walk the waters in her current emotional state.



"Nothing out of the ordinary, honestly... Well, other than the whole Brian thing.  Nothing worth dwelling on, either way."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

Munji: This is all well and good but I think this is where we part ways

Munji straights his vest as he chews on what appears to be jerky


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"Oh,man do you realize we just do that because we are a team,or at least is that what i have in mind,put yourself under control,we have a long way and like make me feel weird and it feels i don't even want o look to either you or mika-chan,well feel pleased from my looks away.i'm going by the way" Kiel looks start walking "So do you know what  we may face where we are going?" Kiel asks to Lexseer


"Hey where you going munji?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Nothing out of the ordinary, honestly... Well, other than the whole Brian thing.  Nothing worth dwelling on, either way."



"What do you mean nothing out of the ordinary?! *Brain*, what *Brain* thing? You better tell me I'll start busting this barrier and why the hell are we going over water like this?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh,man do you realize we just do that because we are a team,or at least is that what i have in mind,put yourself under control,we have a long way and like make me feel weird and it feels i don't even want o look to either you or mika-chan,well feel pleased from my looks away.i'm going by the way" Kiel looks start walking "So do you know what  we may face where we are going?" Kiel asks to Lexseer
> 
> 
> "Hey where you going munji?"



Munji looks towards the horizon "I don't know yet, but when I get there I figure I'll know."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

Kiel sighs "oh man we just started to walk again and what happen.." kiel thinks


"Good look in your journey,never stop looking at the horizon" Kiel say to munji as he left


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What do you mean nothing out of the ordinary?! *Brain*, what *Brain* thing? You better tell me I'll start busting this barrier and why the hell are we going over water like this?"



"_You_ can't bust the barrier, my dear.  And I mean nothing worth noting.  We've only seen your nude body so damned many times that it's gotten boring because you _always_ end up butt-ass-naked whenever you transform.  And that's the 'Brian' thing, not Brain, darling."




Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji looks towards the horizon "I don't know yet, but when I get there I figure I'll know."



"It seems monkey business is afoot."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What do you mean nothing out of the ordinary?! *Brain*, what *Brain* thing? You better tell me I'll start busting this barrier and why the hell are we going over water like this?"



"You mean beside nearly raping the poor man? Nothing out of the ordinary."



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Munji: This is all well and good but I think this is where we part ways
> 
> Munji straights his vest as he chews on what appears to be jerky



"Okay, hold up. I probably know the least about you out of everyone here but still, I wanna know: Why didn't you help us at all during anything we've done?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It seems monkey business is afoot."



"That's Racist."  Munji replied between chews


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "You mean beside nearly ra-"



Robert's hand shot out at blinding speeds to cover Ed's mouth before the sentence went out.

"Don't."



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "That's Racist."  Munji replied between chews



Robert placed his hands over his eyes, moved them to cover his ears, and then held one finger in front of his mouth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_You_ can't bust the barrier, my dear.  And I mean nothing worth noting.  We've only seen your nude body so damned many times that it's gotten boring because you _always_ end up butt-ass-naked whenever you transform.  And that's the 'Brian' thing, not Brain, darling."



"That's not my fault though! I just can't control my... "


Phx12 said:


> "You mean beside nearly ra-"



"You mean beside nearly ra-" what? Did she rap or something?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Okay, hold up. I probably know the least about you out of everyone here and I wanna know: Why didn't you help us at all during anything we've done?"



*Sigh* "Just trust me, it would be more trouble than its worth." Munjo begins walking again then stops and turns "Keep an eye out for the Sins. The way you guys are going your sure to run into them run away or another, when you do... Run. Or hide. Do something, just get out of the way, you don't want to be in their sights." With that he walked off.


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's not my fault though! I just can't control my..."



"No one is blaming you.  It's actually kind of f-"




Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Sigh* "Just trust me, it would be more trouble than its worth." Munjo begins walking again then stops and turns "Keep an eye out for the Sins. The way you guys are going your sure to run into them run away or another, when you do... Run. Or hide. Do something, just get out of the way, you don't want to be in their sights." With that he walked off.



"Munji, hold up."  Robert reaches into his satchel and pulls out a bunch of bananas.  "Thanks, and be careful" He says as he tosses them to Munji.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Sigh* "Just trust me, it would be more trouble than its worth." Munjo begins walking again then stops and turns "Keep an eye out for the Sins. The way you guys are going your sure to run into them run away or another, when you do... Run. Or hide. Do something, just get out of the way, you don't want to be in their sights." With that he walked off.



"Well its hard,to avoid that,i don't know about this sins you talk about,but we will get it right somehow,at least i think people here don't want to run in something stronger thant DPE not yet"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

"Oh not this secet crap again. Fine. We'll look out for them. Hope you find...whatever it is you're looking for."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You mean beside nearly ra-" what? Did she rap or something?"



"Uhhh....Sure. Yeah, let's just go with that."


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You mean beside nearly ra-" what? Did she rap or something?"



"Yes, you and Brian participated in a rap battle of sorts.  Don't worry, you won."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"Hey Robert what is a rap battle?"Kiel asks puzzled


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

Takime calms down and sits in the barrier for a while thinking
"How are you walking on this water?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Hey Robert what is a rap battle?"Kiel asks puzzled



"When two people insult each other in rhyme."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime calms down and sits in the barrier for a while thinking
> "How are you walking on this water?"



"Shinsoo control.  Space-Users like me have to have excellent control to be able to do what we do, so it goes without saying that simply walking on water is child's play."  

Robert frowned.

"Honestly, you should be able to do it, too.  Especially after taking into account what I've seen you do before."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

Mika-chan tilts her head to the side cutely, a few feet away from the rest of the group as she walked on the water enabled by her physiology's unique water surface tension enabling her passage.

"~Umm...The only thing that Old Hag did with that Brian fellow was to almost have sex with him after Wrasse had his way with him. Is that what adults call that kind of thing? Rapping? Hmmm, Mika-chan doesn't knoooooow~"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 19, 2013)

"I'm pretty sure the 'water bitch' was able to do that. She can..." Ed starts as he turns to Takime. 

"What can do you, exactly?"



TehChron said:


> Mika-chan tilts her head to the side cutely, on the opposite end of the barrier from the rest of the group.
> 
> "~Umm...The only thing that Old Hag did with that Brian fellow was to almost have se-"



He blocks Mika's mouth. "Please, wait until I'm done asking."


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Robert speaks under his breath to the girl in his barrier,"Don't listen to Mika-Chan~, Takime, she lives in her own little world."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

"Mika-chan is not good to tell those kind of things to others people... Them can feel bad and theres nothing to proof it,well that doesn''t suit "my personality." Kiel says as he thinki if he losed "that thing" after being stabed by DPE


----------



## TehChron (Dec 19, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Mika-chan is not good to tell those kind of things to others people... Them can feel bad and theres nothing to proof it,well that doesn''t suit "my personality." Kiel says as he thinki if he losed "that thing" after being stabed by DPE



Mika-chan turns towards Kiel, her feet holding steady over the water even as she stands still.

"p*d*p****."

She then resumes her skipping behind Robert, ignoring Kiel completely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Honestly, you should be able to do it, too.  Especially after taking into account what I've seen you do before."



"Well to be honest... my shinso control isn't that great."


Phx12 said:


> "I'm pretty sure the 'water bitch' was able to do that. She can..." Ed starts as he turns to Takime.
> 
> "What can do you, exactly?"



"Um, I don't really know. Half the things I know are just by stumbling across them at some point in my life or have gone by instinct on. Wait why am I telling you guys this now?"


manidk said:


> Robert speaks under his breath to the girl in his barrier,"Don't listen to Mika-Chan~, Takime, she lives in her own little world."


Takime nods with a frown on her face


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan turns towards Kiel, her feet holding steady over the water even as she stands still.
> 
> "p*d*p****."
> 
> She then resumes her skipping behind Robert, ignoring Kiel completely.



"Well so just stay away from me"


----------



## manidk (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well to be honest... my shinso control isn't that great."



"I find that hard to believe.  Your last form turned your body into water _and_ reformed it!  That's fairly impressive for anyone."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I find that hard to believe.  Your last form turned your body into water _and_ reformed it!  That's fairly impressive for anyone."


Takime's eyebrows raise
"Eh you think so?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's eyebrows raise
> "Eh you think so?"



"Of course.  Reconstituting your body on the fly?  Honestly, if you work on it more, you may be able to control your forms beyond just random chance... Maybe even unite your personalities."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"But Robert you're aware that she lost control and change her body everytime she transform,this is sort of out control of her shinsoo or at least seems like it,but she can do it"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Of course.  Reconstituting your body on the fly?  Honestly, if you work on it more, you may be able to control your forms beyond just random chance... Maybe even unite your personalities."


Takime looks down at the water
"Can you lower me down... slowly?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "But Robert you're aware that she lost control and change her body everytime she transform,this is sort of out control of her shinsoo or at least seems like it,but she can do it"



"Which is exactly what I'm saying.  If she improves her base Shinsoo control, she might be able to gain more control over her forms."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks down at the water
> "Can you lower me down... slowly?"



Robert sets her down upon a flat barrier on top of the water.

"Just step out when you're ready.  Just gather your shinsoo at your feet.  Basically, imagine you're creating small platforms beneath each foot as you step."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Which is exactly what I'm saying.  If she improves her base Shinsoo control, she might be able to gain more control over her forms."



"I see,she may remain with her memories too you're pretty specialist on it aren't you robert? Why don't you try to help her control it,if she controls her transformations will be a great help,if happens she transform and stay unconscious because of that in some point can be very troublesome"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sets her down upon a flat barrier on top of the water.
> 
> "Just step out when you're ready.  Just gather your shinsoo at your feet.  Basically, imagine you're creating small platforms beneath each foot as you step."



"Like platforms... like the Earth."
Takime gathers shinso in her feet and walks onto the water slightly stumbling around
"It keeps moving."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I see,she may remain with her memories too you're pretty specialist on it aren't you robert? Why don't you try to help her control it,if she controls her transformations will be a great help,if happens she transform and stay unconscious because of that in some point can be very troublesome"



"I'm trying to help her for that very reason, Kiel.  And yes.  I grew up in the Pitts, there was little to do but hone my powers.  So of course I know a little about teaching Shinsoo control."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Like platforms... like the Earth."
> Takime gathers shinso in her feet and walks onto the water slightly stumbling around
> "It keeps moving."



"Still, not bad for your first time.  Use your control to kind of 'pull' the water in, creating surface tension.  It'll stabilize the water beneath your feet."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'm trying to help her for that very reason, Kiel.  And yes.  I grew up in the Pitts, there was little to do but hone my powers.  So of course I know a little about teaching Shinsoo control."



"Thats good,that way will be safier for everyone i guess,even though we are more powerfull we are still just some fly in comparation to the things we will face"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Still, not bad for your first time.  Use your control to kind of 'pull' the water in, creating surface tension.  It'll stabilize the water beneath your feet."



"So like this?"
More shinso pumps into Takime's feet and the water starts to slightly rotate under her
"Feels kind of like a foot massage."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Thats good,that way will be safier for everyone i guess,even though we are more powerfull we are still just some fly in comparation to the things we will face"



"Very true.  That's why we all need to work on our skills a little whenever we can."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So like this?"
> More shinso pumps into Takime's feet and the water starts to slightly rotate under her
> "Feels kind of like a foot massage."



Robert studies the water currents for a few seconds.  "Hmm, that's one way of doing it."  The water under Robert's feet was completely still, only moving when he first took a step, and only inwards slightly as his feet made contact with the water.

"In the end, it's all about what's easiest for you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert studies the water currents for a few seconds.  "Hmm, that's one way of doing it."  The water under Robert's feet was completely still, only moving when he first took a step, and only inwards slightly as his feet made contact with the water.
> 
> "In the end, it's all about what's easiest for you."


Takime feels more confident.
"Okay then, lets try running as fast as we can."
Takime points over to the specks.
"And catch the hell up!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime feels more confident.
> "Okay then, lets try running as fast as we can."
> Takime points over to the specks.
> "And catch the hell up!"



"Heh, aye aye, captain."

Robert takes off, keeping part of his attention on the rest of the group in case anyone fell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Heh, aye aye, captain."
> 
> Robert takes off, keeping part of his attention on the rest of the group in case anyone fell.



Robert notices Takime right behind him.
Seems the way she is walking on the water is allowing her to gain more momentum.
"I think this is getting a bit easier."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Mikata frowns as the Old Hag runs off with her Mister.

The day year old slime girl hitches her legs up, and begins sprinting after the pair at full speed, her legs absorbing the water she steps on and converting that into energy with which to further propel herself.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert notices Takime right behind him.
> Seems the way she is walking on the water is allowing her to gain more momentum.
> "I think this is getting a bit easier."



"Good!  Now kick up the pace!"



TehChron said:


> Mikata frowns as the Old Hag runs off with her Mister.
> 
> The day year old slime girl hitches her legs up, and begins sprinting after the pair at full speed, her legs absorbing the water she steps on and converting that into energy with which to further propel herself.



Robert looks behind him.



"What the fuck."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2013)

Oblivious to Takime's tears and Robert's beta-ness, Aeron's thoughts drift off into memories of the past as he follows Lexseer and the Lord in tow

_A young Aeron awakes to a bright room with, the sun shining through a glass window. To his front, lay a door which from first impressions was very old and to his right side, he notices the sounds of a child with a similar hair color to himself snoring on the floor. and finally left which held the window and the quickest escape route. Aeron's immediate instinct is to distance himself away, years of teaching instilled in him to refrain from contact with any of the youths back 'home' and practically everyone he wasn't supposed to murder on missions. 

Silently, Aeron hops off the bed and tries to escape through the window, as he grips the handle, his body suddenly freezes; as if held captive by an unseen force.  
_
"It isn't very nice to leave before thanking your rescuers. I gave up my bed because of you, least you can do is let us finish the job."

_All Aeron could do was turn his head to meet the speaker or rather this  was all he was allowed to do. The now awake child stood before him, only his eyes were still closed shut and a crooked smile adorned his face._ "Greetings, my name is Wave and I'm Doctor Ren Tao's apprentice. I think you've already met him" _Wave was of course referring to the man who had stopped his assassination attempt the other night, a fact that still irked the demi-human._

"The silent-type huh. Well, the Doc told me you'd be difficult and I already know your name so we can skip the rest of thepleasantries. I'll let you free so long  as you promise not to escape." _Aeron complies with Wave's demands
_
"Alright, I won't try to leave, there's nowhere I have to go anyway. What is this place?" _Aeron said _

_The mission documents identified these band of nomads as thieves  approaching Eurasia or the "Holy Land" as the adults back home so arrogantly called it. This was the usual M.O for Aeron; whether it be thieves, conquerors or high officials, someone would attempt to plunder the treasures the Elder has guarded for centuries and they would send him to assassinate the head while the adults pick off the stragglers.
_
"You try to attack us but don't even know why? Sounds like your body's not the only thing that needs fixing. We're a village of nomads travelling around the layer with Doctor Ren Tao; he's sort of a hero here given he saved our lives from a plague. We'd be dead if it wasn't for him." _Wave said in admiration of the Doctor._

_The clarity of the situation was getting foggier by the moment, Aeron never asked questions about missions, it was an unspoken rule. These people did not appear to be thieves or savages like he had previously dealt with then again, he began to have doubts his previous escapades involved the aforementioned either. He just killed and moved on.
_
"Now I'll ask the questions. Why are you here?" Wave ask and Aeron replied, something he would soon regret and carry with him for the rest of his life


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Good!  Now kick up the pace!"



"Oh?"
Takime starts to make short skips on the water treating it like a spring to accelerate herself on. She passes Robert.
"Your turn."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh?"
> Takime starts to make short skips on the water treating it like a spring to accelerate herself on. She passes Robert.
> "Your turn."



"Cocky little shit, ain'tcha?"  Robert leans forward and begins running on the balls of his feet, he catches up with Takime in an instant.

They could now make out the features of the two in front of them, along with Wrasse and Czar.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Mika-chan's furious and insane looking dashing enables her to quickly catch up to the beta and chocolate couple.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Cocky little shit, ain'tcha?"  Robert leans forward and begins running on the balls of his feet, he catches up with Takime in an instant.
> 
> They could now make out the features of the two in front of them, along with Wrasse and Czar.



Wrasse noticed that people were coming up behind him. Suddenly, he appeared in front of Takime and Robert, reclining in Czar's arms.  "So," he asked, "watcha guys up to?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse noticed that people were coming up behind him. Suddenly, he appeared in front of Takime and Robert, reclining in Czar's arms.  "So," he asked, "watcha guys up to?"



"Morning jog, you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Cocky little shit, ain'tcha?"  Robert leans forward and begins running on the balls of his feet, he catches up with Takime in an instant.
> 
> They could now make out the features of the two in front of them, along with Wrasse and Czar.





TehChron said:


> Mika-chan's furious and insane looking dashing enables her to quickly catch up to the beta and chocolate couple.


"You haven't seen anything yet!"
Takime notices that mika-chan caught up
"Wow you look like you're trying a bit too hard brat. How about I show you a trick?"
Takime performs a large skip then twists her entire body midair and then her leg on the way down to continue the motion this turned her entire body into a skipping spring.
Takime now looks like this but spinning rapidly instead

Takime ends up getting ahead of Robert and Wrasse
"Se-e-e-e-e-e ya-a-a-a-a-a-!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You haven't seen anything yet!"
> Takime notices that mika-chan caught up
> "Wow you look like you're trying a bit too hard brat. How about I show you a trick?"
> Takime performs a large skip then twists her entire body midair and then her leg on the way down to continue the motion this turned her entire body into a skipping spring.
> ...



Mika-chan hurtles past the pair of men, water churning up and splashing in her wake.

"~OOOOOLD HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"By the Buddha's belly..."

Robert catapults himself forward, throwing a pair of shades into the air.  He does a backflip, landing in front of Takime.

His shades fall onto his face as he lands, smirking.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ed tries sprinting at the goal, but nearly falls at several points. 
_Damn it focus! Just think about what you're doing wrong._ 

He takes a step, and this time, realizes that the foot he picked up has no barrier. He facepalms. _So *that's* why I kept falling. I'm having problems keeping up the platforms. _ Seeing that he was falling behind, he starts concentrating on keeping the platforms on at all times. He starts gaining speed _Now this is more like it._ 

He then notices Takime's stunt. _Showoff..._ He picks up the pace and barely catches up with Mika.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Buddha's belly..."
> 
> Robert catapults himself forward, throwing a pair of shades into the air.  He does a backflip, landing in front of Takime.
> 
> His shades fall onto his face as he lands, smirking.



...Only to be sent flying to the side as Mika-chan crashes through him in her charge, oblivious to her surroundings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Buddha's belly..."
> 
> Robert catapults himself forward, throwing a pair of shades into the air.  He does a backflip, landing in front of Takime.
> 
> His shades fall onto his face as he lands, smirking.



Robert gets a face full of foot as Takime uses his face (since she can't stop that quickly) to spin forward in front of him and keep skipping along.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (basically what just happened)





TehChron said:


> ...Only to be sent flying to the side as Mika-chan crashes through him in her charge, oblivious to her surroundings.



This happens at the same time as mika-chan charges through him.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Robert's body then disappears, replaced by a pair of floating shades.

That's when they both notice that he is actually now walking alongside Wrasse and the two Emperor's men, chatting about the weather.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's body then disappears, replaced by a pair of floating shades.
> 
> That's when they both notice that he is actually now walking alongside Wrasse and the two Emperor's men, chatting about the weather.



Catching sight of her prey, Mika takes a running leap, launching herself into Robert's back.

"~Y~AAAAAAAY! MIKA-CHAN WINS THE RACE~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 20, 2013)

Wrasse, ignoring the plebian's attempts at one-upmanship, indicates for Czar Palladium to carry him to the other end of the lake. Wrasse shoots ahead, only remaining close enough to remain within eyesight and earshot of Lexseer and the Temp Lord, in case they needed to tell him something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Catching sight of her prey, Mika takes a running leap, launching herself into Robert's back.
> 
> "~Y~AAAAAAAY! MIKA-CHAN WINS THE RACE~!"



Mikachan is pulled back by a single string she didn't notice. She starts to be rapidly pulled back and see's Takime go past her.
"Thanks for the momentum I needed to catch up brat!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mikachan is pulled back by a single string she didn't notice. She starts to be rapidly pulled back and see's Takime go past her.
> "Thanks for the momentum I needed to catch up brat!"



"~OLD HAG FORGOT ONE THING~!"

As soon as the string tugs, a chunk of purple matter pops out effortlessly from the point on Mika-chan it had been anchored to.

"~Mika-chan's MAGIC~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Robert surrounds himself in a barrier before either of the two actually get to him.

"How about we chill out, now, ladies?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~OLD HAG FORGOT ONE THING~!"
> 
> As soon as the string tugs, a chunk of purple matter pops out effortlessly from the point on Mika-chan it had been anchored to.
> 
> "~Mika-chan's MAGIC~!"



"Gah! Why you!"
Takime swings the purple matter back into mika-chan's face hoping to hurt her feelings


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Gah! Why you!"
> Takime swings the purple matter back into mika-chan's face hoping to hurt her feelings



Mika-chan bites through the string cleanly, severing it where it would have impacted against her face.

This action proves costly, as she is forced to look away from Robert in the brief second it takes him to erect a barrier for self defense.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

While Kiel was walking in front of the group,sudenlly he realize the movement and he see people running "What the fuck?!" Kiel try to ignore as he speed up his pace to  join the group


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Takime goes to a more leisurely pace now that she has caught up.
"So Robert, how come you have so much control?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime goes to a more leisurely pace now that she has caught up.
> "So Robert, how come you have so much control?"



"Well, you've seen my power.  It takes a great bit of control to manage any form of space manipulation.  You've got to essentially assert control over the space with your own power, or match wavelengths with it, which is essentially what I do.  I've also had a lot of time to work on it, so there is that too."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, you've seen my power.  It takes a great bit of control to manage any form of space manipulation.  You've got to essentially assert control over the space with your own power, or match wavelengths with it, which is essentially what I do.  I've also had a lot of time to work on it, so there is that too."



"Oh, so that is what it was. Well that wasn't quite what I was asking. I'll ask once we get on solid land again."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, so that is what it was. Well that wasn't quite what I was asking. I'll ask once we get on solid land again."



Robert looks at her quizzically, before just nodding.

"Fine by me."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

As Aeron talked to himself in a daze he scooped up something shiny floating on the lake, he didn't know why he does it, he didn't even think about it really. His body just seemed to move on its own. It appeared to be a rounded peice of glass, obviously worked, possibly some kind of eye peice. He shrugged and pocketed it anyway.

After 12 hours of travel and shenanigans the group hits the opposite bank, Lexseer and the Lord are there already talking to a group of 20 or so armed and armored figures. They were wearing half plate armor and leathers, and each bore a one handed sword on their hip and either a pistol on the other or a rifle slung across the back.

In the distance the city could be seen. All the buildings were 4 stories or less except 2, one a free standing tower and the other a massive facility attached to massive poles that disappeared into the sky.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2013)

_Why are you here? 
_
_Was the one question Aeron wished he wouldn't have to answer. He tried thinking up excuses but could think of none having been placed on the spot. _

'Shit. I messed up, if they found out then....then what?' _Aeron's train of thought pausing for a moment No. There's no point arguing over this, I'm going to finish my mission without fail, there's just been a few minor complications. _"I-" _Aeron began, only to be interrupted _

"So you were sent here to kill of us then." _Wave's sudden proclamation leave' Aeron aghast, almost as though his heart stopped_

"H-how did you-I never said anything." _Aeron practically yells at the blond child who calmly dismisses his overreaction._

"You just did, nice to know that actually worked." _Aeron facepalmed at the realization of falling for one of the oldest tricks in the book_ "Relax, it wasn't rocket science. A kid that looks as messed up as you travelling in the cold without some protection, you'd think the first thing he'd try to do would either be to steal food or ask for help once they reached civilization. Attempted murder  isn't all that discreet and only asks for trouble; you came here with an objective already in mind and I wanna know what. Of course, I thought of the possibility that you could just have been an murder-crazed lunatic but I've yet to prove that." _Wave said with a smile_

"Bet you think you're pretty smart, brat. It was a lucky guess" _Aeron countered_ "You're not much older than me and I have to be smart. The doctor said it is part of what makes me special. I rarely have conversations with others my age." _The ever-present smile on Wave's face dimmers for a moment then returns in full gleam_ "Now that you're up, let's go visit Doctor Ren Tao." _Wave said much to Aeron's chagrin, meeting the man who got him in this mess was the furthest thing from his mind but he clearly had no choice in the matter. Agreeing to Wave's terms, Aeron was freed from whatever spell that bound him and followed the boy across the small town. 
_
_Apparently, Wave was quite popular with the nomadic people despite his claims of incompatibility with the other children. Several adults and even some of the elderly came to greet him on their short trip however none so much as glanced in Aeron's direction; he presumed the inhabitants didn't take too kindly to outsiders and he was accustomed to isolation thus he was never bothered. Then they arrived at their destination, a small hunt a good distance from the rest of the camp. Wave called out to the famous doctor and he emerged from the 'home'.
_
"Oh? Is our guest up and about already." _The pure tone of the man's voice makes the images of their previous encounter all the more vivid in Aeron's mind, only this time, the wings were nowhere to be seen thus Aeron momentarily dismissed it as mere fantasy caused by his overactive imagination. _

"Yep, he healed pretty quickly. Almost like he wasn't human." _Wave said while folding his arms over his head and maintaining a grin; totally oblivious to both Aeron and the doctor's slight flinch at his brazen comment._

"Now now, let's not be rude to our guest. Why don't you both come in, this weather isn't ideal for a conversation outside." _The boys followed the doctor into the hut_


Aeron continuing his daze, unconsciously picks up an object laying on the lake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> As Aeron talked to himself in a daze he scooped up something shiny floating on the lake, he didn't know why he does it, he didn't even think about it really. His body just seemed to move on its own. It appeared to be a rounded price of glasses, obviously worked, possibly some kind of eye piece. He shrugged and pocketed it anyway.
> 
> After 12 hours of travel and shenanigans the group hits the opposite bank, Lexseer and the Lord are there already talking to a group of 20 or so armed and armored figures. They were wearing half plate armor and leathers, and each bore a one handed sword on their hip and either a pistol on the other or a rifle slung across the back.
> 
> In the distance the city could be seen. All the buildings were 4 stories or less except 2, one a free standing tower and the other a massive facility attached to massive poles that disappeared into the sky.


"Oh we're here already?"
Takime yawns
"Of course I say that in jest, I'm ready to set my booty to rest~"
Takime walks nearby to where the soldier's Lexseer and the Lord are talking to and listens.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh we're here already?"
> Takime yawns
> "Of course I say that in jest, I'm ready to set my booty to rest~"
> Takime walks nearby to where the soldier's Lexseer and the Lord are talking to and listens.



"-and he says it is of utmost importance he speak with you milord." Speaks a guard

"This is troubling. What say you Lexseer?"
"Sounds like a trap, and even if it isn't you know the risks."
"Yes but what if he has valuable information?"
"Cavorting with _THEM_ is a risky proposition, but as always I will be by your side milord."
"I know you will, that is why you are my most trusted lieutenant."

The Lord speaks to the gaurd "Send word of reply, 'We meet in the tower of merit, sans entourage. 15 minutes of peace is all I offer.'" The gaurd nods and with a hand signal marches away, sqaud in tow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "-and he says it is of utmost importance he speak with you milord." Speaks a guard
> 
> "This is troubling. What say you Lexseer?"
> "Sounds like a trap, and even if it isn't you know the risks."
> ...


Takime makes her presence known
"Speak to who about what proposition Lord?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes her presence known
> "Speak to who about what proposition Lord?"



"You have a habit of sticking your nose where it doesn't belong" admonished Lexseer
"At ease, it is fine. The Fake known as Sei wishes to have talks with me, he offers pertinent information in exchange for cooperation. I told him I would hear him out at least."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Mika-chan approaches the gathering, her head tilted to the side in curiosity.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

Kiel finish to walk through the river, as he listen to the conversation "Scorpion?" Kiel just say without purpouse the word as he think puzzled  of why them were that worryied


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You have a habit of sticking your nose where it doesn't belong" admonished Lexseer
> "At ease, it is fine. The Fake known as Sei wishes to have talks with me, he offers pertinent information in exchange for cooperation. I told him I would hear him out at least."



"Ah I was afraid it was something else. Lets see the last time I saw a fake he seemed pretty friendly. It's always something about lineage with them though. Don't know why they bother never are strong enough. I'd be more worried that they could be mobilizing with the Black Scorpion due to constant refusals to accept them." Takime starts stretching and then stops
"Nice of you to hear one of them out. I think I'll stick around and listen for a while if you don't mind. This could be interesting."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"Oi, Takime.  What was it you wanted to ask me again?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oi, Takime.  What was it you wanted to ask me again?"



"Oh, much too busy now. Besides we need to be alone together I'd think."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, much too busy now. Besides we need to be alone together I'd think."



Robert lets out a sigh.

"Alright, then.  Just be sure to ask before your next Henshin, or else I may have to wait until you come around again to answer."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, much too busy now. Besides we need to be alone together I'd think."



Mika-chan directs a harsh glare at Takime at this suggestion, along with a low, rumbling growl.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

_"Women, I swear.  Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em."_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 20, 2013)

Wrasse flys by Robert using Czar Palladium, who was flying around Superman style, as a surfboard. "Wheee!" was all he said.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"Enjoying yourself, Wrasse?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"Wrasse seems happy"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"Wrasse always seems happy."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah I was afraid it was something else. Lets see the last time I saw a fake he seemed pretty friendly. It's always something about lineage with them though. Don't know why they bother never are strong enough. I'd be more worried that they could be mobilizing with the Black Scorpion due to constant refusals to accept them." Takime starts stretching and then stops
> "Nice of you to hear one of them out. I think I'll stick around and listen for a while if you don't mind. This could be interesting."



"Onward to the Tower of merit then."

Lexseer took point as they made the short trek to the city



After a few twists through labyrinthine streets you arrive at one of the two largest structures in the city. The tower



You arrive at the door, which is a big lift gate. To the side of the gate is a mechanism of some kind, it counts from 1 to 25
"The tower of merit contains many paths, to reach the appropriate level you must turn the dial and lift the gate, that simple." Lexseer explained

He steeped to the side as a old man with wispy hair and a large one eye brute approached. The man put the dial on two and gave the brute some unseen signal, the brute grabbed the gate with both hand and lifted. It was a struggle and ever muscle on the brutes wide back would be seen straining. He did finally lift the gate though, and the old man walked under slowly, almost regaly. Once he was through the brute stepped forward and let go of the gate, it slammed to the ground with a rumble.

"The gate starts at 10 tons and quadruples in weight every notch."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 20, 2013)

"Man. How much do they pay the guy who turns it when someone wants to get to the top?" Wrasse says, hopping off Czar Palladium and walking over to look at the gate.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Man. How much do they pay the guy who turns it when someone wants to get to the top?" Wrasse says, hopping off Czar Palladium and walking over to look at the gate.



"It is turned by an ancient mechanism, this tower is one of 20, constructed long ago. The largest tower goes to floor 350. The only person to Cross floor 100 is the Emperor himself. Alledgely he went to the top for a meeting, I couldn't fathom with who though."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

"~Mika-chan wants to try~!"

The slime girl's body hardens, becoming purely flesh colored as she turns the dial to 2.

She spits into her hands, rubbing them together, and then reaches beneath gate to have a go at lifting it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan wants to try~!"
> 
> The slime girl's body hardens, becoming purely flesh colored as she turns the dial to 2.
> 
> She spits into her hands, rubbing them together, and then reaches beneath gate to have a go at lifting it.



Mika grabs the 40 ton gate and heaves for all she is worth with grunt, the gate slams open "V-v-victory!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

"~Can Mika-chan try a different number~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Can Mika-chan try a different number~?"



Lexseer looks to his lord, "We have time" responded the Lord

Lexseer waves majestically at the console "pick your poison"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

"~Eeey~aaay~!"

Mika-chan spins the dial onto the number 5, then takes a stance, spitting into her hands again, then rubbing them together before she slides them back beneath the gate in front of her.

"~Skies the limit! Tee hee~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Eeey~aaay~!"
> 
> Mika-chan spins the dial onto the number 5, then takes a stance, spitting into her hands again, then rubbing them together before she slides them back beneath the gate in front of her.
> 
> "~Skies the limit! Tee hee~!"



Mika heaves, the gate does not move
She tried harder, nothing
"Mika-chan is the strongest!" Mika heaves with a gutteral grunt and finds herself upright. Success! Except... She looks at the gate and it is clearly closed.. But she never let go...

Mika looks down and sees her arms still attached to the door


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"Jesus, Mika!  Reconstitute yourself already, that looks gross!"

Robert walks up and sets the dial to "4."

"Lemme have a go" He says, rolling up his sleeves.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Jesus, Mika!  Reconstitute yourself already, that looks gross!"
> 
> Robert walks up and sets the dial to "4."
> 
> "Lemme have a go" He says, rolling up his sleeves.



Robert grabs the gate and heaves! It is heavy. So god damn heavy he thought to himself.
But he clenches his buttcheecks and thrusts his hips forward, gate raised above his head.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mika heaves, the gate does not move
> She tried harder, nothing
> "Mika-chan is the strongest!" Mika heaves with a gutteral grunt and finds herself upright. Success! Except... She looks at the gate and it is clearly closed.. But she never let go...
> 
> Mika looks down and sees her arms still attached to the door



The cosplaying slime girl frowns, kicking a loose pebble in frustration at her failure. She then walks over to her missing limbs, and steps on them. Her legs take on a familiar purple sheen as the arms mass is returned to her.



> "Jesus, Mika! Reconstitute yourself already, that looks gross!"
> 
> Robert walks up and sets the dial to "4."
> 
> "Lemme have a go" He says, rolling up his sleeves.



"~Kaaaaay~!" Her stumps turn purple, and her arms sprout out from them once again good as new.

She uses her regrown appendages to clap excitedly, "~Go for it, Mister! Do your best~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Robert steps back and drops the gate.

"Jesus christ, I think I prairie-dog'd there for a second.  Who's next?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"I should try it too" Says Kiel reinforcing his body to open the door


----------



## TehChron (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert steps back and drops the gate.
> 
> "Jesus christ, I think I prairie-dog'd there for a second.  Who's next?"



"~Yaa~y! Mister did it! Mika-chan knew he could~!"

The girl claps excitedly and jumps at Robert, intent on giving him a hug in celebration of the feat.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Yaa~y! Mister did it! Mika-chan knew he could~!"
> 
> The girl claps excitedly and jumps at Robert, intent on giving him a hug in celebration of the feat.



Robert dodges and catches Mika-chan by the collar.

"Nothing personal, Mika-chan~, I just don't want to be passively eaten."


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I should try it too" Says Kiel reinforcing his body to open the door



"Kiel... You have to set the dial first."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"Oh right,my bad" Says Kiel as he put dial on two


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh right,my bad" Says Kiel as he put dial on two



Kiel lifts the gate, with much less effort than he anticipated


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

"Kiel. back away for a sec, I want to try something."

Robert walks up and sets the dial to "5" and begins focusing on his shinsoo control.  Energy pumps through his body, reinforcing and strengthening his muscles, tendons, bones, veins... Everything it touches.

He walks up to the gate and begins lifting.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"Oh my should i try four?" Says Kiel as he put the dial in four and prepare if he can't take the weight of the gate


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Kiel. back away for a sec, I want to try something."
> 
> Robert walks up and sets the dial to "5" and begins focusing on his shinsoo control.  Energy pumps through his body, reinforcing and strengthening his muscles, tendons, bones, veins... Everything it touches.
> 
> He walks up to the gate and begins lifting.



"HUUUUUURAH!" Robert tightens his abs and flexes his shoulders. The gate snaps up. He exhales deeply.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

Robert backs away.  

"Hmmm... So about 2560 tons, then?"

Robert flexes his right arm, patting his bicep with his left hand.

"Didn't know I had it in me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 20, 2013)

"Wow,thats pretty awesome,go ahead i will try after you"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh my should i try four?" Says Kiel as he put the dial in four and prepare if he can't take the weight of the gate



Kiel sets the dial to four and lifts, the gate raises off the group briefly before falling back into place.


----------



## manidk (Dec 20, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Wow,thats pretty awesome,go ahead i will try after you"



"Naw, I'm done for now.  Don't want to waste all my strength in case we run into any suspicious characters."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

"Don't mind if I try do you?"
Takime sets the notch to 3 and sees how far she can lift it with one arm


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"Go ahead" Says Kiel after failing to open the gate


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

"Me next!" Wrasse says, stepping up next to Takime.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't mind if I try do you?"
> Takime sets the notch to 3 and sees how far she can lift it with one arm



"Huuuuuuuugh!" Takime lifts the gate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Huuuuuuuugh!" Takime lifts the gate



"Huh, this is pretty light all considered. Why did that big man have so much trouble with it at 2?"
Takime looks over to the two guides
"What's the heaviest you can lift?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Huh, this is pretty light all considered. Why did that big man have so much trouble with it at 2?"
> Takime looks over to the two guides
> "What's the heaviest you can lift?



Lexseer rubs his nose in false modesty "14"
The Lord scratches his head "Last I checked it was 20. At full burn I could definitely clear to 25."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

After Takime had finished lifting it, Wrasse tries to lift the gate, strengthening his body with shinsoo and leaving the dial at 3.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> After Takime had finished lifting it, Wrasse tries to lift the gate, strengthening his body with shinsoo and leaving the dial at 3.



Papa smurf steels his soul with shinsoo and heaves.

The gate glides up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lexseer rubs his nose in false modesty "14"
> The Lord scratches his head "Last I checked it was 20. At full burn I could definitely clear to 25."



"I see."
"HENSHIN!
Takime turns completely naked as the earth elementals gather around and pass through her. (If there are parasites or aids or whatever they have to be wizards to survive, it wards off enemy attacks for a reason other living things besides Takime are simply not permitted to be in it)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HJWztYwPgJk[/YOUTUBE]



"Lets see how much I can do this way."


Ichypa said:


> After Takime had finished lifting it, Wrasse tries to lift the gate, strengthening his body with shinsoo and leaving the dial at 3.


"I'll give it another try after you Wrasse."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Papa smurf steels his soul with shinsoo and heaves.
> 
> The gate glides up


Takime lets shinso flow through her whole body and concentrates like the time they crossed the water, more focused.
"I wonder if I can beat Roberts record of 5."
Takime sets it at 6 and then lifts


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime lets shinso flow through her whole body and concentrates like the time they crossed the water, more focused.
> "I wonder if I can beat Roberts record of 5."
> Takime sets it at 6 and then lifts



"Hrrrggnngh!" Takime lifts with her whole body, her knees buckle, her shoulders pop, her back creaks, but that god damn gate raises.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

"Aw shit." Ed walks over to Takime and helps her body up and out of the gateway. 

"Uh, Wrasse, we kinda need you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Hrrrggnngh!" Takime lifts with her whole body, her knees buckle, her shoulders pop, her back creaks, but that god damn gate raises.


Takime has her shinso go back to a much lower rate
"Yes! In your face Robert! Whew,think I'm a bit lightheaded from that though. Not doing that again anytime soon. Loosened me up at least."
Takime starts stretching making sure everything is in place
"Anyone else left that wants to give it a go?"


Phx12 said:


> "Aw shit." Ed walks over to Takime and helps her body up and out of the gateway.
> 
> "Uh, Wrasse, we kinda need you."



"Eh I'm fine, I think. It's not like he can heal me in this anyway."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

"Hmm..." Wrasse says as he tugs and pushes Takime's limbs around to make sure everything was working right, and tapping pointlessly on her knees with a reflex hammer. "I believe friend Ed has yet to attempt lifting the gate."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm..." Wrasse says as he tugs and pushes Takime's limbs around to make sure everything was working right, and tapping pointlessly on her knees with a reflex hammer. "I believe friend Ed has yet to attempt lifting the gate."



"Ow, hey stop that ya blue bastard! I'll just revert so Kiel can heal me geeze. Hate blue so much!"
Takime reverts to a naked form and... guess who.

"Hey there blue boy you can lick me anytime <3"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed leave's Takime to her flirting as he walks over to the gate. 
"...Yeah, I think five is a bit too high for me." he says as he turns the dial to 2.
He starts concentrating and starts lifting.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ow, hey stop that ya blue bastard! I'll just revert so Kiel can heal me geeze. Hate blue so much!"
> Takime reverts to a naked form and... guess who.
> 
> "Hey there blue boy you can lick me anytime <3"



"If you don't mind." Wrasse said, and began giving Takime a more thorough examination and treatment. "I like you being blue again, blue is good. I should know after all."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"What the hell them are doing...,and them always look bad at me. Oh well i don't have the best luck anyway" Says Kiel as seeing Wrasse and Takime. Kiel then turns to Lexseer "If you don't mind the question and if it turns to be something you can't tell about,i don't mind in you don't saying anything, but you said that the Emperor himself came here to meet someone right? Do you have any idea what situation wuld make two people,coming here one being the Emperor and the other a unknow person?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed leave's Takime to her flirting as he walks over to the gate.
> "...Yeah, I think five is a bit too high for me." he says as he turns the dial to 2.
> He starts concentrating and starts lifting.



Ed heaves and lifts the 40 ton gate, victorious


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "What the hell them are doing...,and them always look bad at me. Oh well i don't have the best luck anyway" Says Kiel as seeing Wrasse and Takime. Kiel then turns to Lexseer "If you don't mind the question and if it turns to be something you can't tell about,i don't mind in you don't saying anything, but you said that the Emperor himself came here to meet someone right? Do you have any idea what situation wuld make two people,coming here one being the Emperor and the other a unknow person?"



"Oh now that wasnt here, it was the Grand tower on layer 5. As to why, who knows."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

"Who else could be strong enough to get up there besides him? Maybe the Black Scorpion himself?" Wrasse suggested.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"Someone that probably matched the power of the Emperor himself."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Who else could be strong enough to get up there besides him? Maybe the Black Scorpion himself?" Wrasse suggested.



"Oh done already? </3 Oh well."
Takime walks up to Robert naked, her breasts had grown bigger somehow
"Can I have a sheet please big bro?~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime has her shinso go back to a much lower rate
> "Yes! In your face Robert! Whew,think I'm a bit lightheaded from that though. Not doing that again anytime soon. Loosened me up at least."
> Takime starts stretching making sure everything is in place
> "Anyone else left that wants to give it a go?"



"Hmph.  We'll see about that."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks up to Robert naked, her breasts had grown bigger somehow
> "Can I have a sheet please big bro?~"



"Oh Takime, you seem... How do I say this?  Well...  Your boobs are bigger."  Robert tosses Takime a sheet and walks up to the dial.

"Hm, 7 is probably too much, but I'll at least see if I can manage 6 better..."

Robert sets the dial to six and focuses his shinsoo.  His muscles flare up again, and he wraps himself in a barrier, steadying himself and strengthening himself further.

"Here goes nothin'!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hmph.  We'll see about that."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robert sets it to 6 and heaves. His shinsoo fortified muscles scoff at the challenge as the gate whines in pritest


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"Huh, oh well.  What's not to be is not to be I guess."

Robert straightens his tie and brushes off his suit.

"So can we get going now?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh Takime, you seem... How do I say this?  Well...  Your boobs are bigger."  Robert tosses Takime a sheet and walks up to the dial.
> 
> "Hm, 7 is probably too much, but I'll at least see if I can manage 6 better..."
> 
> ...


"I have no idea what you are talking about bro <3"
(she does dammit she does)
Takime sews up a black skin tight suit that leaves nothing to the imagination .


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I have no idea what you are talking about bro <3"
> (she does dammit she does)
> Takime sews up a black skin tight suit that leaves nothing to the imagination .



"I have a feeling you're lying.  But anyways, I guess you'll have to ask me that question some other time..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I have a feeling you're lying.  But anyways, I guess you'll have to ask me that question some other time..."



"Oh no, now is the perfect time. Just have to find a nice quite spot to ourselves~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"I'm not sure I agree with what you're implying here~" Robert says, a slight mocking tone in his voice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Huh, oh well.  What's not to be is not to be I guess."
> 
> Robert straightens his tie and brushes off his suit.
> 
> "So can we get going now?"



Lexseer puts the dial to 13 and leftsthe gat easily. "After you milord." 

The Lord goosesteps through regally, his hooded cloak flowing in the wind, that somehow wasn't blowing at that moment.

You follow the lord and Lessee up the spiral staircase, it appeared to be made out of gilded marble with banisters of solid ivory with pearl seperaters. On the platform of the 13th floor there where numerous conference rooms  with crystal walls, some were more opaque than others allowing for more privacy. The hallways interspacing the rooms were lined with all kinda of arms and armorments, some were ornate and some were battle scarred. "Don't touch ANYTHING" warned Lexseer.

The group walked through the grid pattern of the rooms until the came to a ruby red room, the walls almost completely opaque. At the other end of the 20 foot long mahogany table was a familiar face



"Hello Percivil" spoke Sei
The Lord dropped the hood of his cloak


"You have 15 minutes, speak."
"Plenty of time, sit sit, I'll l get the tea."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'm not sure I agree with what you're implying here~" Robert says, a slight mocking tone in his voice.


Takime starts walking her hands up to Robert's face from his arm
"Oh I'm not implying anything <3."
Something seems rather dishonest about this. 
Like a person who preys on naivety
"Lets get going then~"
seeing that it's time to go in Takime drops the subject, enters and simply listens


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Percivil sits and Sei goes to the corner, returning with an ornate 500 gallon tea pot, he lightly sets a teacup in front of Percivil and fills it to the brim with dark brown tea that smelled of jasmine and honey.

Sei: It is good to see you brother
Percivil:*sips tea* Unless I missed your crowning ceremony you aren't to my knowledge recognized by The Throne, so regardless of blood ties we are in fact not brothers
Sei: *flinches* All things in due time *returns teapot to the corner*
Percivil: I did not come here for niceities or small talk. Speak your peace or begone.
Sei:*sigh* As expected of the one known as The Hotblooded Engine of the Empire
Percivil: You try my patience Sei
Sei: Quite. *sips tea* I know of your interest in The House of the Black Scorpion
Percivil: What of it?
Sei: It is a hot topic nowadays, but your interest goes beyond that
Percivil: *leans back* Do tell
Sei: You have been investigating with an unusual fervor. It is my belief you wish to crush the House of the Black Scorpion
Percivil: As should as loyal imperial citizen
Sei: No, YOU want to crush them. You want the glory and accolades that would come with it, accolades none of  your brothers could replicate. Such a feat would distinguish you in the eyes of the Grand Emperor and almost assure you the spot as the true heir.
Percivil:*sips tea*
Sei: I'll take your silence as confirmation
Percivil: Take it how you want, I am here for information, information I still haven't received.
Sei: What would you say if I told you a prince was in bed with the Black Scorpion
Percivil: I would say you are filthy, lying, fake. And that this is one of your plot.
Sei: Naturally, but I assure you it is true.
Percivil: Such a claim would be lethal without the appropriate proof
Sei: Quite. Which is why I have this. *He produces a small crystal, no larger than a marble*
Percivil: *leans forward* And what is that?
Sei:*smiles*  Proof of course
Percivil: Where did you get it?
Sei: A small girl who was sleeping in a box in an alley, she didn't even know what she had until after I plucked it out of her
Percivil: Give it to me, who else knows about this?
Sei: This meeting or _This_
Percivil: Both
Sei: Enough to insure my safety but not enough to jepordize the secrecy. Fine line it really is. *Tosses the object to Percival*
Percivil: This obviously isn't free, so what do you want for it
Sei: A favor
Percivil: What favor?
Sei: A Blood oath of repayment to be cashed in at a later date
Lexseer: Never! I should slay you right now you usurper
Percivil: Silence Lexseer. *Stroke his chin*
Lexseer: *horrified* You can't be honestly considering it milord?
Sei: Percy is a very ambitious man Lexseer, you should know that by now
Percivil: I would need the caveat that the favor can not be used in anyway to harm the Throne or the Royal family
Sei: *wide grin* Done


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

As potentially Hive shaking events occur around her, Mika remains focused on whats really important:

Takimes oppai, and their maddening proximity to Robert


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Percivil stands to leave "Looks like we are done here." "Looks like it" Sei responds, still smiling widely.
Percivil stands and walks to the door, stopping at the frame. "Sei, if you make me regret this, I will kill you."

"Wouldn't have it any other way Dear Percy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Percivil stands to leave "Looks like we are done here." "Looks like it" Sei responds, still smiling widely.
> Percivil stands and walks to the door, stopping at the frame. "Sei, if you make me regret this, I will kill you."
> 
> "Wouldn't have it any other way Dear Percy."



Takime simply follows after Percival silently until there seems to be an appropriate place to speak.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"Seems like the situation is complicated" Kiel thinks as he listened and saw the princes talking and then follow the group.


----------

